# [LegitReviews]NZXT Announces Kraken G10 Liquid Cooled GPU Mounting Kit



## PontiacGTX

Increase GPU cooling performance by 40% with the new Kraken G10*


Quote:


> With rapid developments in the world of all-in-one liquid cooling, CPU cooling has become simple, cost-effective and most importantly, powerful. Unfortunately, the same can't be said for aftermarket GPU cooling. At least not until now.
> The Kraken G10 is designed to finally bring high performance, cost-effective cooling to the GPU by incorporating existing all-in-one liquid cooling technology to a majority of modern video cards, regardless of chipset or manufacturer.
> Made entirely of steel, the Kraken G10 bracket allows users to mount NZXT Kraken coolers as well as non-NZXT brand liquid coolers to their GPU with ease. (See compatibility list for compatible coolers) Included with the bracket is a 92mm fan used to cool the VRM and other video card components.
> Combined with the high performance abilities of the Kraken cooler, the Kraken G10 offers over 40% cooling increases over stock coolers*, a level of performance that is traditionally only achievable with a costly custom liquid cooled setup. Combined with Nvidia's GPU Boost 2.0 or AMD's PowerTune, Kraken G10 equipped video cards can perform cooler and faster than ever.
> The Kraken G10 also includes zip-tie points to hide tubing behind its slick exterior, ensuring your video card looks just as amazing as it performs. Available now for just $29.99, the Kraken G10 comes in black, white or red and can be purchased directly from the NZXT armory store.
> *Internal testing performed using a Kraken X40 cooler and Nvidia GTX-780 reference cooler (cooling performance will vary depending on cooler and video card).


Source


----------



## Yukla

This interests me. I want to see reviews and tests.


----------



## ds84

Will that 92mm fan be included in packaging or do we have to source for one ourself?


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukla*
> 
> This interests me. I want to see reviews and tests.


I'm interested also. If it can cool a R9 290X I may have to get one.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Too bad it's still dual slot, but oh well...

Someone build a single slot AIO for GPUs and they will have my money.


----------



## Rustynails

this is going to put some people here out of buisness








i will buy this for sure


----------



## Abs.exe

Finaly something made for people like me.

Lazy, interested in water cooling but scared as hell, someone who can't justify $700 of water cooling parts

In other words, it was about time to have something that works out the box with GPU's. Maybe it's not the first, but I'll sure look into it.


----------



## neXen

Please god let this accommodate normal fans and not proprietary NZXT fans


----------



## Meatdohx

https://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RL-KRG10

Does not talk about bracket compatibility...

Does this work with an r9 290?

I have done the mod for my 7870 XT (Ghetto style) but i would like a better product for my new r9 290...


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Please god let this accommodate normal fans and not proprietary NZXT fans


it will... Antec is the company which is forbidding to add fans to their new clc (Antec kuhler 650,950 and 1250)


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meatdohx*
> 
> https://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RL-KRG10
> 
> Does not talk about bracket compatibility...
> 
> Does this work with an r9 290?
> 
> I have done the mod for my 7870 XT (Ghetto style) but i would like a better product for my new r9 290...


Nvidia : GTX 780, 770, 760, Titan, 680, 670, 660Ti, 580, 570, 560Ti, 560, 560SE
AMD : R9 290X, 270X HD7870, 7850, 6970, 6950, 6870, 6850, 6790, 6770, 5870, 5850, 5830
The compatibility list is based on AMD Radeon and NVIDIA's reference board layout only. Please check the height restriction drawing before purchase

I think they forgot 290 non x


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> it will... Antec is the compant which is forbidding adding fans to their new clc (Antec kuhler 650,950 and 1250)


Which are you confirming?

it will be compatible with other aftermarket fans?

or

it will have proprietary fans?


----------



## Faksnima

If it works on a 290x it should, by all intents and purposes, work on a 290. From what I understand, and someone can step in correct me, is that the 290 and 290x share the same exact board. I read on another site this was already available and priced at $29.99. That sounds like an awfully good deal for an AIO WC GPU cooler.


----------



## DampMonkey

Good job NZXT!!! There are seriously 87 different (but not that different) AIO cpu coolers out there, we need more manufactuers broadening their spectrum into other areas! Interested to see how the corsairs and antecs respond, GPU cooling is a market that needs a boost!


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faksnima*
> 
> If it works on a 290x it should, by all intents and purposes, work on a 290. From what I understand, and someone can step in correct me, is that the 290 and 290x share the same exact board. I read on another site this was already available and priced at $29.99. That sounds like an awfully good deal for an AIO WC GPU cooler.


NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
Corsair : H110, H90 , H55 , H50
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
Thermaltake : Wate 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310

You will have to buy a clc to mount with it.

The 29.99 is purely for the bracket + 92mm Fan.


----------



## salokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
> Corsair : H110, H90 , H55 , H50
> Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
> Thermaltake : Wate 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer
> Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310
> 
> You will have to buy a clc to mount with it.
> 
> The 29.99 is purely for the bracket + 92mm Fan.


Yup, just realized that. Makes this announcement way less exciting.


----------



## Madvillan

Pretty cool that companies are showing interest in this, but at the same time $30 USD for a bracket wowzers. Can be gotten from an OCN vendor for likely cheaper, lol


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Which are you confirming?
> 
> it will be compatible with other aftermarket fans?
> 
> or
> 
> it will have proprietary fans?


it will be compatible with other aftermarket fans, as you can see in the image it has screws which can be removed for adding another fan

only 92mm


----------



## spikeSP

$30 for a bracket and fan lol. I guess at least now people will be able to get them in a timely manner


----------



## PureBlackFire

does the shroud cover 3 slots? it looks like it .


----------



## Rickles

Looks aside this can be done with about $.10 worth of zip ties...

Here is where I used a pair of h60s as water blocks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## villain

Just a bracket to mount a small surface CLC and a small fan? I wonder if it's any better than a decent air cooling solution.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Looks aside this can be done with about $.10 worth of zip ties...
> 
> Here is where I used a pair of h60s as water blocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it using the stock RAD? Are you using a resevoir? How do you completely fill it?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is it using the stock RAD? Are you using a resevoir? How do you completely fill it?


\

I was only using the h60 blocks while I was deciding whether or not to go with full covers or universals. I think I was running both my 7970s at that time on a 240mm and a 140mm rad. I pulled the impellers out of the h60s and they actually do a decent job as just a waterblock.

But you can easily throw in a swiftech micro res for about $20 and filling becomes a breeze.


----------



## Proxish

Unbelievable, something awesome like this is brought out, but no support for the GTX 690.
Just my luck.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Very interesting. I love the NZXT Kraken x60's I have on several of the machines at work. This is an awesome idea from a major manufacturer, and $30 is a steal for the bracket and fan.

I wonder if they are going to sell a complete kit (which includes the Kraken x40 ... for like $129.98 ($29.99 bracket and fan + $89.99 Kraken x40) or less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Pretty cool that companies are showing interest in this, but at the same time $30 USD for a bracket wowzers. Can be gotten from an OCN vendor for likely cheaper, lol


Yes, but I doubt that NZXT will take your money and never deliver your order 9 months later, like certain OCN vendors.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> $30 for a bracket and fan lol. I guess at least now people will be able to get them in a timely manner


Yup $30 bracket that attaches the $100 CPU cooler.

There goes my interest.

If the full package was a ton cheaper id have one in a heartbeat.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Yup $30 bracket that attaches the $100 CPU cooler.
> 
> There goes my interest.
> 
> If the full package was a ton cheaper id have one in a heartbeat.


Newegg sells the Kraken x40 for $89.99 + free shipping.

I see them on eBay for $60.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Newegg sells the Kraken x40 for $89.99 + free shipping.
> 
> I see them on eBay for $60.


£74 in the UK so $120, plus £30 odd for the bracket when it shows up over here.

That would bring us to £104 or almost $170....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Will that 92mm fan be included in packaging or do we have to source for one ourself?


The 92mm fan is with the package.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> I'm interested also. If it can cool a R9 290X I may have to get one.


Yes it cools the R9 series of cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> this is going to put some people here out of buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will buy this for sure


Dwood, has been out of business for sometime now. He has made some for us before too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Please god let this accommodate normal fans and not proprietary NZXT fans


neXen, You can stick any 92mm fan on this bracket.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meatdohx*
> 
> https://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RL-KRG10
> 
> Does not talk about bracket compatibility...
> 
> Does this work with an r9 290?
> 
> I have done the mod for my 7870 XT (Ghetto style) but i would like a better product for my new r9 290...


It will work with the R9 Series of cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Newegg sells the Kraken x40 for $89.99 + free shipping.
> 
> I see them on eBay for $60.


We have a few black friday deals ready. So I would be on the look out for them.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> £74 in the UK so $120, plus £30 odd for the bracket when it shows up over here.
> 
> That would bring us to £104 or almost $170....


Right now the g10 is only available on the NZXT Store site.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Great job NZXT Make it cheaper than H60 pls


----------



## Seeing Red

I don't think $30 is too bad considering that the fan is probably $10 on its own and this being such a niche market. People spend $20 on backplates that serve no purpose other than aesthetics and sometimes they even hurt performance (blocks airflow in SLI/CFX configs).


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=3cfd47eeaf4e2488a6ac1d8c6&id=089aa6bba6&e=[UNIQID]


----------



## AlphaC

*Corsair, please copy this and make it come with a better warranty.*

Thanks.

NZXT has so-so customer service and most of build quality is plasticy.

$30 is a steal though if it comes with the CLC Water cooler and bracket/mounting hardware.

$30 for a bracket + mounting hardware + likely crappy NZXT rifle bearing fan? No thanks.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*
> 
> I don't think $30 is too bad considering that the fan is probably $10 on its own and this being such a niche market. People spend $20 on backplates that serve no purpose other than aesthetics and sometimes they even hurt performance (blocks airflow in SLI/CFX configs).


The backplate acts as a stiffener to reduce PCB flex so it's not useless. $20 is a bit much for a slab of metal with holes and paint though.

For comparison you can buy the Arctic Accelero Hybrid for $105. The biggest draw for this mounting is the capability of 240 radiators like Kraken X60.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> *Corsair, please copy this and make it come with a better warranty.*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> NZXT has so-so customer service and most of build quality is plasticy.
> 
> $30 is a steal though if it comes with the CLC Water cooler and bracket/mounting hardware.
> 
> $30 for a bracket + mounting hardware + likely crappy NZXT rifle bearing fan? No thanks.


NZXT Cases are great..... So Heatsinks/CLCs


----------



## coachmark2

Pfft... this is unnecessary. Why use a special-made bracket when we have zip ties! /sarcasm

I have a pair of 480's with the Antec 620 mod on them with zip ties. Those ties have been sitting near 90C for several months now. They're cheap and probably about to fail.

Hmmm... NZXT... decisions decisions....


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> *Corsair, please copy this and make it come with a better warranty.*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> NZXT has so-so customer service and most of build quality is plasticy.
> 
> $30 is a steal though if it comes with the CLC Water cooler and bracket/mounting hardware.
> 
> $30 for a bracket + mounting hardware + likely crappy NZXT rifle bearing fan? No thanks.


Alpha, we use ABS plastic that is injection molded. We have also switched Fan vendors in the process too.


----------



## nugget toes

Guess I'm SOL for my 7950 and 7970? Sure was interested considering Black friday deals.


----------



## oblivious45cs

I really love this idea, Great Job NZXT. I am a bit concerned though about VRM cooling, is the fan going to be sufficient for this?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nugget toes*
> 
> Guess I'm SOL for my 7950 and 7970? Sure was interested considering Black friday deals.


They will probably work, as you can mount the Corsair versions, but the 79x0 series requires a shim to get the cooler to reach the block and since there is no shim included they aren't going to list it as "compatible", you can check out the red mod thread for more info.


----------



## Xylene

Anyone think the VRMs will survive with just airflow and no heatsink?


----------



## .theMetal

$30 is not too horrible.

Does the fan guard piece take up 3 slots though?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Alpha, we use ABS plastic that is injection molded. We have also switched Fan vendors in the process too.


Corsair is no saint (they overprice many things, especially PSUs) , but they have warranty going for them (and when on sale their rebates take below 30 days). Corsair has gotten cheaper with the past generation of PSUs (chicony power/CWT instead of Seasonic), and their LED fans are sleeve bearing.

NZXT's older fan offerings were below average across the board, while SP120s and AF140s and such had many reviews calling them above average albeit with mechanical noise if given a poor sample (QC issues).

NZXT's newer PSUs are solid, so I hold out hope and wait for reviews.

If you want your newer fans to be taken seriously there needs to be reviews by third party sites (i.e. martinsliquidlab).

As posters above reminded, there needs to be VRM cooling as well.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nugget toes*
> 
> Guess I'm SOL for my 7950 and 7970? Sure was interested considering Black friday deals.


I can run some testing on those cards later.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious45cs*
> 
> I really love this idea, Great Job NZXT. I am a bit concerned though about VRM cooling, is the fan going to be sufficient for this?


We have ran some testing on it, and It works just right... There should be no issues at all.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Corsair is no saint (they overprice many things, especially PSUs) , but they have warranty going for them (and when on sale their rebates take below 30 days). Corsair has gotten cheaper with the past generation of PSUs (chicony power/CWT instead of Seasonic), and their LED fans are sleeve bearing.
> 
> NZXT's older fan offerings were below average across the board, while SP120s and AF140s and such had many reviews calling them above average albeit with mechanical noise if given a poor sample (QC issues).
> 
> NZXT's newer PSUs are solid, so I hold out hope and wait for reviews.
> 
> If you want your newer fans to be taken seriously there needs to be reviews by third party sites (i.e. martinsliquidlab).
> 
> As posters above reminded, there needs to be VRM cooling as well.


I was planning on getting martin some new fans of ours to him..

We ran thermal testing with the kraken g10 with the fan on numerous cards, and they all came back with flying colors.. The fan produces the correct amount of cooling like a stock cooler does.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Just tested it out and the bracket will work with the AMD 7970 cards.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I can run some testing on those cards later.


Please do! I own a XFX Black Edition reference model and would LOVE to get one. I'm the guy who kept bugging you guys on Face Book about a release date







Ya'll have respended to all my questions too, so your customer service is phenomenal in my book.

P.s side wishlist - Please make a PSU with solid black sleeving end to end and fully modular.









Was posting this while you performed test and didn't notice till after I hit submit. Thanks for checking that out so fast. I will be purchasing one for sure now.


----------



## DStanding

Any chance of X40 + G10 bundle deals?


----------



## DapperDan795

Hmm I wonder how I should mount the X40 rad on my Switch 810? Bottom or front?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Just tested it out and the bracket will work with the AMD 7970 cards.


The bracket will work, but you need a shim for the actual cooler to make proper contact with the die. These can be found for a couple bucks, or you can use a thick thermal pad.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStanding*
> 
> Any chance of X40 + G10 bundle deals?


There is a deal on our site for black friday.. it was posted a few pages ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Hmm I wonder how I should mount the X40 rad on my Switch 810? Bottom or front?


Front, better airflow.


----------



## Dynamo11

Been wanting something like this for ages


----------



## anticommon

Is this the new dwood bracket?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Is this the new dwood bracket?


This isn't Dwoods bracket.. .We took his design and made changes to it. We compensated DWood for his design as reference. We didn't just take it.


----------



## MoGTy

Oomphff that thing is large.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> This isn't Dwoods bracket.. .We took his design and made changes to it.


I didn't mean to say that you guys just outright took his idea, it's just that dwood has (to my knowledge) stopped making these brackets and so I'm not sure if maybe you guys just picked up where he left off, or what really happened.

Was there any involvement between NZXT and dwood, perhaps licensing his design or just going at it on your own with a bit of NZXT flavor? Just curious.


----------



## Kyronn94

The NZXT facebook page has just updated to say it will support HD7970 and R9 280X!

What's this 'shim' people are talking about?

Might need to change case and go all AIO!


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

Any videos on install of this or video reviews out yet?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> The NZXT facebook page has just updated to say it will support HD7970 and R9 280X!
> 
> What's this 'shim' people are talking about?
> 
> Might need to change case and go all AIO!


Curious about the shim as well. I just want it to work out of the box lol


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I didn't mean to say that you guys just outright took his idea, it's just that dwood has (to my knowledge) stopped making these brackets and so I'm not sure if maybe you guys just picked up where he left off, or what really happened.
> 
> Was there any involvement between NZXT and dwood, perhaps licensing his design or just going at it on your own with a bit of NZXT flavor? Just curious.


Dwood stopped doing everything for anyone, due to personal issues.

Since there is not patent , there was nothing at all from him that we needed legally.

We ended up designing our own though. We compensated DWood for his design as reference. We didn't just take it.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Any idea of wether this will work with a 4gb evga gtx 770? I know it says reference only. I have just been waiting quite a while for this lol.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

It should work with that card with no problems at all, since the spacing on the die is the same as the non reference models


----------



## Exostenza

I wonder how this stacks up price and performance wise to the Accelero Hybrid. Both look like they could be replacements for the best air cooling could provide without breaking the bank.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Imagine if these were to become mainstream like the H100...

Custom watercooling is overpriced IMO (even though I've done it). Something like this could help bring the prices down.


----------



## darkwizard

Man, I wonder if I can get this thing working on my 7970 Matrix .... really tempted to buy it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Realistically speaking.

1 x Kraken X40 ~ $95 for the GPU, + Kraken G10 $30. = $125. Maybe you need Heat Sinks for VRAM, VRMs.
1 x Kraken X40 or X60 for CPU ~ $95-125.

Total = $220-250.

Swiftech H320 ~ $155
EK Block for GPU ~ $100

$255.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> There is a deal on our site for black friday.. it was posted a few pages ago.
> Front, better airflow.


Deadpool, how would a Kraken G10 work on a card that has a VRM frontplate (think MSI Lightning or EVGA ACX)? Are the two compatible or will I need to remove the frontplate?


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> It should work with that card with no problems at all, since the spacing on the die is the same as the non reference models


Well looks like I will be grabbing a couple fans, mesh, x40, and g10 to go with my source 530, kraken x60.


----------



## Meatdohx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> They will probably work, as you can mount the Corsair versions, but the 79x0 series requires a shim to get the cooler to reach the block and since there is no shim included they aren't going to list it as "compatible", you can check out the red mod thread for more info.


Not true.

I have modded 2 7870 XT (both tahiti GPU) and i had shim and i ended removing them at the temps were better without the shim.

I had 42C at load for both cards 45 C under full stress test.

So a shim is not required. Only a good mount. Remember you need more thermal compound compared to a CPU.


----------



## PCModderMike

Is this the end of custom waterooling...it can get kind of pricey.










LoL...I like the idea. Interested to see some reviews on it, and also get the opinions from fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Deadpool, how would a Kraken G10 work on a card that has a VRM frontplate (think MSI Lightning or EVGA ACX)? Are the two compatible or will I need to remove the frontplate?


I will have to check them out to be sure that it covers the Vram correctly.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Realistically speaking.
> 
> 1 x Kraken X40 ~ $95 for the GPU, + Kraken G10 $30. = $125. Maybe you need Heat Sinks for VRAM, VRMs.
> 1 x Kraken X40 or X60 for CPU ~ $95-125.
> 
> Total = $220-250.
> 
> Swiftech H320 ~ $155
> EK Block for GPU ~ $100
> 
> $255.


Well, with the "Black Friday" deal, it is:

1 x Kraken x40 for $59.99 + Kraken G10 for $29.99. = $89.98
1 x Kracken x40 or x60 for CPU = $59.99 or $117.99

Total = $149.97 or $177.98

THAT is a pretty hard deal to pass up.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Realistically speaking.
> 
> 1 x Kraken X40 ~ $95 for the GPU, + Kraken G10 $30. = $125. Maybe you need Heat Sinks for VRAM, VRMs.
> 1 x Kraken X40 or X60 for CPU ~ $95-125.
> 
> Total = $220-250.
> 
> Swiftech H320 ~ $155
> EK Block for GPU ~ $100
> 
> $255.


Your prices are MSRP I'm assuming. The closed loop stuff gets discounted regularly with stuff hitting $60-80.

It's not so much about price as maintaining it. The actual watercooled system will be better acoustically/thermally also.

You don't need to buy an EK Block, fullcover block is highend already : EK/XSPC/Koolance/swiftech/Watercool make universal GPU blocks that are about $40-60. For a fair comparison the universal GPU block compares more closely to a Closed loop water on GPU setup.

That said I still think $30 is a bit much ask for a bracket + fan + screws/mounting hardware.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=3cfd47eeaf4e2488a6ac1d8c6&id=089aa6bba6&e=[UNIQID]


New Switch 810 for $99.99? Hot damn!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Your prices are MSRP I'm assuming. The closed loop stuff gets discounted regularly with stuff hitting $60-80.
> 
> It's not so much about price as maintaining it. The actual watercooled system will be better acoustically/thermally also.
> 
> You don't need to buy an EK Block, fullcover block is highend already : EK/XSPC/Koolance/swiftech/Watercool make universal GPU blocks that are about $40-60. For a fair comparison the universal GPU block compares more closely to a Closed loop water on GPU setup.
> 
> That said I still think $30 is a bit much ask for a bracket + fan + screws/mounting hardware.


How is it too much in your mind? A factory fabricated and company designed bracket that is made from one solid piece of metal.


----------



## Robilar

So no chance of it working with a Corsair H80i? I have one sitting in a box unused..

Also, will a gpu backplate interfere with installation?


----------



## DapperDan795

[/quote]Also, will a gpu backplate interfere with installation?[/quote]

I second that question


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

As of this time guys, No it will not work. Its a different design overall. From what I've been informed on, this was made only for Asetek made coolers.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> New Switch 810 for $99.99? Hot damn!


Yup, I hope they sell the "Gunmetal" one for $99.

If so, I'll buy one just for spare parts (and to fix a couple scratches and dings) that my current Switch 810 in "Muzzle Flash" has.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Realistically speaking.
> 
> 1 x Kraken X40 ~ $95 for the GPU, + Kraken G10 $30. = $125. Maybe you need Heat Sinks for VRAM, VRMs.
> 1 x Kraken X40 or X60 for CPU ~ $95-125.
> 
> Total = $220-250.
> 
> Swiftech H320 ~ $155
> EK Block for GPU ~ $100
> 
> $255.


It's pretty easy to find the AIO coolers for around $50. $50 + $29 is no where near the numbers you posted. I just bought an H80 for $40 from frys and the H60 goes for $35 (refurbs.) These square types of course don't fit but still prices are very cheap no need to get an NZXT version.


----------



## Rickles

Do these have enough clearance to put heatsinks beneath it? For VRMs and memory..



Looks like it will be close.

Also as far as cheap AIOs go I picked up the unbranded h60 for $20 from tiger direct.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It's pretty easy to find the AIO coolers for around $50. $50 + $29 is no where near the numbers you posted. I just bought an H80 for $40 from frys and the H60 goes for $35 (refurbs.) These square types of course don't fit but still prices are very cheap no need to get an NZXT version.


True but i think its more for those people that have a spare All-in-One then someone starting from scratch. After all its still a ghetto mod if you compare it to a clean full cover block.


----------



## AlphaC

If you wanted my opinion:

Company *adapted*. Arctic (also uses asetek units) has the entire package for $105 (MSRP: $170) and it comes with everything (Heatsinks, shroud,etc) and instructions. Anyone can go grab the height_restriction_drawing_ah PDF off Arctic's site which is 1:1 scale.

Granted the X40 is a 140mm rad. Dwood was able to make them for cheaper and wasn't mass producing them.

Given that there's no royalties or patents involved, what's stopping someone handy with a jigsaw , brake bender, and a drill from making this in less than an hour given the hole layouts and an existing Dwood specification? How many make $30/hour post taxes? (That's close to $90K / yr gross , median income in USA is ~$50k.)

NZXT isn't the first to market and it's not a groundbreaking innovation, just the first company to sell the bracket separately. IMO if you made a really nice package with a compelling reason for someone with even a custom Dwood bracket with the lettering on the side to consider buying it, I'd rescind my opinion of it being expensive. I'm not sure what that would entail, a way to angle the included fan would be a start.

Sorry if I'm sounding harsh, but that's just the facts of the matter. (I've voiced a similar opinion about Corsair's H75 being too expensive at launch.)

----

Sidenote: Corsair's H80i/H100i or anything made by Coolit (squarish block) will probably not work with this because those are not Asetek's round block.


----------



## Rickles

I would say it is too expensive because the same thing can be accomplished with a handful of zip ties...

This thing isn't adding any support, its just mounted by the 4 holes around the die and the large gap between the PCB and the metal shroud looks goofy IMO.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup, I hope they sell the "Gunmetal" one for $99.
> 
> If so, I'll buy one just for spare parts (and to fix a couple scratches and dings) that my current Switch 810 in "Muzzle Flash" has.


Yup and the matte black (not glossy).


----------



## Gir

You guys have done testing with an R9 290/x and it worked fine without VRM heatsinks? What about overclocked?


----------



## theonedub

NZXT needs to get the Kraken software updated. People using the Kraken with this bracket are going to be disappointed with the lack of control the software provides.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> NZXT needs to get the Kraken software updated. People using the Kraken with this bracket are going to be disappointed with the lack of control the software provides.


Facebook post from NZXT said it has been updated to support dual Kraken control


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Facebook post from NZXT said it has been updated to support dual Kraken control


I'll have to download the new update and see if it addresses some of the problems it had before. My main issue was with the limited fan control- hopefully it is resolved.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> I'll have to download the new update and see if it addresses some of the problems it had before. My main issue was with the limited fan control- hopefully it is resolved.


The update which is 1.6 now fixed alot of the issues.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Let me guess, just like the majority of aftermarket solutions, not compatible with the HD 7950 without a shim, right?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Will that 92mm fan be included in packaging or do we have to source for one ourself?


yes it says included


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meatdohx*
> 
> https://store.nzxt.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RL-KRG10
> 
> Does not talk about bracket compatibility...
> 
> Does this work with an r9 290?
> 
> I have done the mod for my 7870 XT (Ghetto style) but i would like a better product for my new r9 290...


yes.

Dimensions 177 (W) x 32.5 (H) x 110.6 (D) mm
Fan Bearing Sleeve
Fan Connector 3-Pin
Compatibility Nvidia : GTX 780, 770, 760, Titan, 680, 670, 660Ti, 580, 570, 560Ti, 560, 560SE
AMD : R9 290X, 270X HD7870, 7850, 6970, 6950, 6870, 6850, 6790, 6770, 5870, 5850, 5830
The compatibility list is based on AMD Radeon and NVIDIA's reference board layout only. Please check the height restriction drawing before purchase.
Compatibility NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
Corsair : H110, H90 , H55 , H50
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
Thermaltake : Wate 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310
Fan Dimensions 92 (W) x 92 (H) x 25 (D) mm
Fan Input Power 2.16W
Fan Current 0.18A
Fan Speed 1500 ± 10% R.P.M.
Fan Voltage 12V DC


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The update which is 1.6 now fixed alot of the issues.


Thanks for answering my earlier question

Will this work with a Sapphire R9 280x Vapor -x ?

It is not reference PCB but i would like to verify before picking up an Accelero Xtreme III


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you wanted my opinion:
> 
> Company *adapted*. Arctic (also uses asetek units) has the entire package for $105 (MSRP: $170) and it comes with everything (Heatsinks, shroud,etc) and instructions. Anyone can go grab the height_restriction_drawing_ah PDF off Arctic's site which is 1:1 scale.
> 
> Granted the X40 is a 140mm rad. Dwood was able to make them for cheaper and wasn't mass producing them.
> 
> Given that there's no royalties or patents involved, what's stopping someone handy with a jigsaw , brake bender, and a drill from making this in less than an hour given the hole layouts and an existing Dwood specification? How many make $30/hour post taxes? (That's close to $90K / yr gross , median income in USA is ~$50k.)
> 
> NZXT isn't the first to market and it's not a groundbreaking innovation, just the first company to sell the bracket separately. IMO if you made a really nice package with a compelling reason for someone with even a custom Dwood bracket with the lettering on the side to consider buying it, I'd rescind my opinion of it being expensive. I'm not sure what that would entail, a way to angle the included fan would be a start.
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding harsh, but that's just the facts of the matter. (I've voiced a similar opinion about Corsair's H75 being too expensive at launch.)
> 
> ----
> 
> Sidenote: Corsair's H80i/H100i or anything made by Coolit (squarish block) will probably not work with this because those are not Asetek's round block.


Most people would rather buy something that is pre-made with no fuss, over taken the time to make one.

While some modders rather make one them selves. Most people don't have access to a Jigsaw, or other tools that are needed to make this bracket. Not alot of people knew about Dwood either. +

Yes Dwood made them, and congrats to him for doing so. As you stated he couldn't mass produce them and he isn't in business anymore. He never offered a warranty with his stuff too, which is something we do. We cover the bracket and fan under warranty. Theres alot more in to producing these units then one thinks.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Thanks for answering my earlier question
> 
> Will this work with a Sapphire R9 280x Vapor -x ?
> 
> It is not reference PCB but i would like to verify before picking up an Accelero Xtreme III


It should put it even if its no reference, since the die layout for the card is the same... Just other items change on the cards.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

This wouldn't work on AMD 7970's would it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Knuckle,

It works with the 7970s.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> It should put it even if its no reference, since the die layout for the card is the same... Just other items change on the cards.


It looks pretty close, but i wouldn't want to purchase two products on a "maybe".

If you guys at NZXT can confirm compatibility i would be more than happy to throw down a preorder


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> It looks pretty close, but i wouldn't want to purchase two products on a "maybe".
> 
> If you guys at NZXT can confirm compatibility i would be more than happy to throw down a preorder


It works. It has the proper hole spacing for the bracket.


----------



## Metalbeard

Will the new software work with 3 Kraken's? So, say I wanted 2 X40's for 2 GPU's and I already have an X60 for the CPU.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> Will the new software work with 3 Kraken's? So, say I wanted 2 X40's for 2 GPU's and I already have an X60 for the CPU.


Yes it will allow multiple Krakens to work together.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Yes it will allow multiple Krakens to work together.


Cool, thank you.


----------



## cravinmild

I don't want to slam this product, I love it but, .... that price. Its not a _complete_ mounting kit as it sits, there are a large number of cards which this bracket will not work with simply for the lack of a included shim. Your forcing customers to be disappointed when finding out their card requires one and there is no shim included. For NZXT this cant be more than a dollar or two in additional cost. An example card would be the GTX Titan which is listed as compatible when it is not compatible .... unless screw holes which line up is all it takes to be considered compatible. The Titan also requires a shim for this mod to work. I found this out the hard way. Do you have any idea the time/work it takes to strip a Titan down to its PCB only to find out you now need a shim before putting it back together. If NZXT really hopes to impress it would also include small heat sinks as additional cooling ..... considering the price of this bracket. Want to really make the customer squeal by throwing in a tube of thermal paste. NZXT adds these items to its GPU bracket kit and then you would have a complete kit. An offering such as I've mentioned would be a fantastic deal for the price.

The second thing I would have hoped to see from NZXT is a smarter way to fasten the bracket to the card. I can think of a few ways to mount the bracket to the card and not have to use screws, ways which do not add too much pressure or not tight enough. I see this product marketed at your Average Joe with little knowledge of water cooling looking for a simple stupid method to water cool their GPU on the cheap. These same type peeps ( mostly unknowledgeable with modding pc hardware) are the ones who will over tighten the bracket and snap the PCB or not tighten it enough and then return the bracket stating the card doesn't work anymore









Third thing is this bracket requires I remove the stock GPU fan even if I don't want to. My Titan does not need the fan removed, it sits above the VRMs and cools them just fine, I don't need the 92mm included fan but I'm forced to use it because the bracket is designed that way. Also while on the subject of fans does the fan NZXT uses include an adapter to power from the GPU fan header or do users need to find their own way to keep the 92mm fan from running full blast.... could be something else NZXT wants to consider adding to the kit.

Forth is no square pumps from what I understand. Simple fix to get square pumps to work also but I don't see this option with this design so consumers are again limited in AIO choices.

There is some constructive feedback, all good ideas and simple to do and all cheap to implement







NOW its *worth* thirty beans









My Titan start-up temps have dropped to 16c using a Corsair H70 and the stock Titan GPU fan for PCB cooling. The rad is setup for P/P but only one fan is turned on while the other fan is mounted but not spinning. No need for it really unless I'm pushing voltage for benchmarks but I play BF4 that way with no issues. This mod offers much better performance than any stock cooler out there and is better then most/all aftermarket air coolers. I still use the stock GPU fan but I don't hear the fan rev up, rev down, rev up, rev down every two seconds of gaming. Now the fan has one constant speed while gaming and when I'm surfing the web I don't hear the GPU fan at all. The stock solution was just as quiet when idle but it was NEVER this cool







Load temps are about 40% cooler than stock but much more quiet then stock cooling offered.

Proof cause we all know it never happened other wise

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/11040129885/
16c by cravinmild, on Flickr


----------



## eternal7trance

What do we use for heatsinks on this if we have a 290/290x? Not sure what height will fit and you will need heatsinks.


----------



## cravinmild

IF you were going to use heatsinks id go for low profile, then your sure you wont run into clearance issues. There is a 92mm fan blowing directly on the pcb. I would think this is worlds ahead of what stock cooling relies on. Stock cooling needs the air that blows onto the pcb to first pass through the heatsink itself in most cases. That airflow is restricted as it slows down moving through the fins the heatsink and its also very hot before it even reaches the pcb. stock air blowing down onto the pcb is now as hot as the heatsink it passes through first.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What do we use for heatsinks on this if we have a 290/290x? Not sure what height will fit and you will need heatsinks.


Better wait for someone to try it first and see what you need. For VRAM you will probably need low profile heat sinks. These small thinks will set you extra $20.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I don't want to slam this product, I love it but, .... that price. Its not a _complete_ mounting kit as it sits, there are a large number of cards which this bracket will not work with simply for the lack of a included shim. Your forcing customers to be disappointed when finding out their card requires one and there is no shim included. For NZXT this cant be more than a dollar or two in additional cost. An example card would be the GTX Titan which is listed as compatible when it is not compatible .... unless screw holes which line up is all it takes to be considered compatible. The Titan also requires a shim for this mod to work. I found this out the hard way. Do you have any idea the time/work it takes to strip a Titan down to its PCB only to find out you now need a shim before putting it back together. If NZXT really hopes to impress it would also include small heat sinks as additional cooling ..... considering the price of this bracket. Want to really make the customer squeal by throwing in a tube of thermal paste. NZXT adds these items to its GPU bracket kit and then you would have a complete kit. An offering such as I've mentioned would be a fantastic deal for the price.
> 
> The second thing I would have hoped to see from NZXT is a smarter way to fasten the bracket to the card. I can think of a few ways to mount the bracket to the card and not have to use screws, ways which do not add too much pressure or not tight enough. I see this product marketed at your Average Joe with little knowledge of water cooling looking for a simple stupid method to water cool their GPU on the cheap. These same type peeps ( mostly unknowledgeable with modding pc hardware) are the ones who will over tighten the bracket and snap the PCB or not tighten it enough and then return the bracket stating the card doesn't work anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third thing is this bracket requires I remove the stock GPU fan even if I don't want to. My Titan does not need the fan removed, it sits above the VRMs and cools them just fine, I don't need the 92mm included fan but I'm forced to use it because the bracket is designed that way. Also while on the subject of fans does the fan NZXT uses include an adapter to power from the GPU fan header or do users need to find their own way to keep the 92mm fan from running full blast.... could be something else NZXT wants to consider adding to the kit.
> 
> Forth is no square pumps from what I understand. Simple fix to get square pumps to work also but I don't see this option with this design so consumers are again limited in AIO choices.
> 
> There is some constructive feedback, all good ideas and simple to do and all cheap to implement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW its *worth* thirty beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Titan start-up temps have dropped to 16c using a Corsair H70 and the stock Titan GPU fan for PCB cooling. The rad is setup for P/P but only one fan is turned on while the other fan is mounted but not spinning. No need for it really unless I'm pushing voltage for benchmarks but I play BF4 that way with no issues. This mod offers much better performance than any stock cooler out there and is better then most/all aftermarket air coolers. I still use the stock GPU fan but I don't hear the fan rev up, rev down, rev up, rev down every two seconds of gaming. Now the fan has one constant speed while gaming and when I'm surfing the web I don't hear the GPU fan at all. The stock solution was just as quiet when idle but it was NEVER this cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load temps are about 40% cooler than stock but much more quiet then stock cooling offered.
> 
> Proof cause we all know it never happened other wise
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/11040129885/
> 16c by cravinmild, on Flickr


The 780 is the same layout as the titan and that is what our pictures of the bracket are on. In those pictures you can see that we didnt need to have shims in place in order to install the bracket of the kraken.

For everyone else, I am going to do a short guide on the 7970 without shim on it.. so give me a little bit and I will have it all done for you.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The 780 is the same layout as the titan and that is what our pictures of the bracket are on. In those pictures you can see that we didnt need to have shims in place in order to install the bracket of the kraken.
> 
> For everyone else, I am going to do a short guide on the 7970 without shim on it.. so give me a little bit and I will have it all done for you.


That's customer service right there









and thank you as well!


----------



## ds84

Why was it annouced to be just $15 and now it is for $30...


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Why was it annouced to be just $15 and now it is for $30...


typo perhaps..


----------



## 66racer

WOW about time a company actually released one of these!! *I have had great results using the dwood bracket on my 770 up to 1515mhz with 1.49v and still under 50c.*. I do not have the version with the fan but with the asus gpu it does have a heatsink and air flow in the case keeps the heatink below 60c, on my testbench which i just switched too I just have a fan blowing over the area with no problems. Memory heatsinks shouldnt be an issue either but will fit. Just check out my nerdbox 2013 in the tj08e for those who are curious. Currently running them without the heatsinks and temps stay under 60c on the memory with normal air flow around them.


----------



## Malpractis

Cool great work NZXT! I'm still surprised it took one of the AIO manufacturers this long to make one, but glad that it's finally here.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> typo perhaps..


Linus reported that it will be sold for a price of $15.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Linus reported that it will be sold for a price of $15.


Thats a typo and if you had a link, please link me.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The 780 is the same layout as the titan and that is what our pictures of the bracket are on. In those pictures you can see that we didnt need to have shims in place in order to install the bracket of the kraken.
> 
> For everyone else, I am going to do a short guide on the 7970 without shim on it.. so give me a little bit and I will have it all done for you.


Ahhhh, I didn't see that at first, you've removed the entire heatplate from the card. I guess the removal of that heatplate offsets the weight of the bracket/fan/pump/hoses but I prefer a shim as that heatplate transfers PCB stress evenly around the card. This solution puts all that stress directly on the area around the die. Im not saying its bad but I prefer a heatplate with shim solution


----------



## dawn1980

I have gtx 780ti in sli and was wondering if the brackets are to big for an sli configuration?? I have about an inch between my two cards which is enough for my evga pro sli bridge. Please someone answer I really want to try these brackets with the x40's in my phantom 530 case...thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

THe G10 Box

The Packing

Remove the top cover

The parts needed

The fan

The Bracket

The 7970

Proof of that its the card

Top plate with the screws

A better shot of it

With the washers install and pressed down to hold them in place. This is a must, you need to make sure that have the touching the bracket. and holding the screws in place.

The reason why I put the top plate and the screws down like this is because its easier to install this way...

The Pump mount on the bracket in place.

A different shot, there are little fingers that hold the pump in place.

Mounted to the card.

Directly contacting the GPU chip, look no shims

A different shot

Where the fan will go to cool down the VRAMS.

How it should look mounted.


Any questions?


----------



## cravinmild

very nice packaging, very appealing and professional looking


----------



## darkwizard

The only downside that I see with this setup is that the VRAM around the non fan side doesn't get any cooling, I wonder is that's going to translate into artifacts when people overclock the ram thinking is all covered up. Maybe a high static pressure fan? Other than that is pretty solid.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Thats a typo and if you had a link, please link me.


I think it was when linus was reporting for the h230 in computex.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> I think it was when linus was reporting for the h230 in computex.


That is really old and items have changed since then.


----------



## ds84

Did u add thermal paste wen u put in the cooler?


----------



## Gir

I assume this includes instructions for installing the waterblock? Only for NZXT blocks, or for all the ones listed in the compatibility?


----------



## dawn1980

How many slots do these brackets take up?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Did u add thermal paste wen u put in the cooler?


This was for testing only... Everything is put back to stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> I assume this includes instructions for installing the waterblock? Only for NZXT blocks, or for all the ones listed in the compatibility?


There are instructions for the bracket in the packaging. It's pretty standard with all of the Asetek made AIO units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> How many slots do these brackets take up?


slot and half from what I am being told.


----------



## ds84

Could u measure the clearance frm vram to fan? Need to see if heatsinks of wad height would b able to fit....


----------



## DapperDan795

xD3aDPooLx,

Any plans to make the fan in any other colors than white? Or perhaps an led model? Sold separately of course.


----------



## ssesfse

I just have a fan blowing over the area with no problems.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Could u measure the clearance frm vram to fan? Need to see if heatsinks of wad height would b able to fit....


There isnt enough room for a VRAM heatsink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> xD3aDPooLx,
> 
> Any plans to make the fan in any other colors than white? Or perhaps an led model? Sold separately of course.


No plans as of now, But I will added as an idea for the team.


----------



## Retell

Anyone curious about the VRM cooling, checkout the feedback from the Dwood customers. The G10 can be no worse than his brackets. I personally have had one of his brackets on my GTX680 launch with out hiccup. As for VRAM tons of cards stick the VRAM on the rear of the PCB with no cooling.


----------



## Acefire

Dwood should have patented


----------



## Dudewitbow

its great to see that these are generally being made available for the public(and has a marketing team beside it so that the masses can be interested in WC). If there were only 1 qualm that I think would have been nice was have a 15mm thick fan instead of a 25mm one for profile sakes, but finding a 15mm 92mmx92mm fan is not an easy task at all(as i think 15mm fans are generally only found under 80mm and 120mm)


----------



## Rnglols

for someone whos about to invest a lot of money in watercooling...this just gave me other ideas!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Anyone curious about the VRM cooling, checkout the feedback from the Dwood customers. The G10 can be no worse than his brackets. I personally have had one of his brackets on my GTX680 launch with out hiccup. As for VRAM tons of cards stick the VRAM on the rear of the PCB with no cooling.


What about people with 290/290x? Lots of reports show that temps for VRM/Mem are high even with sinks on it, granted some of them might not be seated right. I'd love to get one of these but I'd need to see that it can keep a 290/290x cool with overclocking.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Dwood should have patented


Feels bad for someone's design exploited for profit, he should've patented his bracket design...


----------



## Dudewitbow

DWood wasn't really in it for the profit, he was more in it to make a bunch of people happy hence his ridiculously low prices, I mean it was a side job and all. He probably wouldn't have mind someone making these types of brackets because it itself will make some users happy that they now have a steady option to WC GPUs without any of the technical knowledge of building a loop.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Feels bad for someone's design exploited for profit, he should've patented his bracket design...


You should feel bad for the people who paid Dwood for goods he never delivered.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> You should feel bad for the people who paid Dwood for goods he never delivered.


That is not really part of the discussion now is it?
Besides the fact I have always received my parts from him.

He has created something for the community for low prices that now NZXT releases.

Did NZXT ever have contact with Daryll about this? Mister Retell?


----------



## fleetfeather

Haven't read the full thread, but I will say this:

As demonstrated by the Arctic Accelero Hybrid, gpu core temps aren't the issue with these AIO units - it's the lack of efficient cooling of the VRMs using (once again) a 92mm fan

That being said, a quieter dual slot cooling solution is always welcomed, just don't expect custom loop overclockability from it


----------



## GerBem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haven't read the full thread, but I will say this:
> 
> As demonstrated by the Arctic Accelero Hybrid, gpu core temps aren't the issue with these AIO units - it's the lack of efficient cooling of the VRMs using (once again) a 92mm fan
> 
> That being said, a quieter dual slot cooling solution is always welcomed, just don't expect custom loop overclockability from it


It has been proven a lot that VRM cooling with a 92mm fan is sufficient. Even without a fan, just adding small heatsinks and using the airflow in your case is enough...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerBem*
> 
> It has been proven a lot that VRM cooling with a 92mm fan is sufficient. Even without a fan, just adding small heatsinks and using the airflow in your case is enough...


oh it's sufficient, just as aftermarket air coolers are sufficient.









neither of those options are going to keep the VRM temps anywhere near that of full waterblocks though, which is what you need for really pumping up the voltage to achieve big overclocks


----------



## ds84

After the pre order is over, will the price increase?


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> You should feel bad for the people who paid Dwood for goods he never delivered.


His site specifically states if you do not wish to wait to ask for a refund via paypal.

I did that on the last day i was eligible for a refund and he granted it.

People should really stop being such pricks, he is a one man business trying to keep track of a high volume of orders.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Where the fan will go to cool down the VRAMS.
> 
> How it should look mounted.
> 
> 
> Any questions?


You didn't actually install this card did you?

You have a recessed die and a flat block, unless you are placing an excessive amount of thermal paste on that die there is no way that block is removing any heat. If you can even get to windows without a shim you are looking at temps in 70s-80s at idle..

Quote:


> The shoe might fit, but without a sole it is pretty useless, unless you like ruining peoples feet.
> -Abe Lincoln via Twitter


Throw it in a test bench if you don't believe me, but that was the situation when I tried something similar after misplacing a shim.


----------



## Cyclonic

I keep throwing money @ my screen but nothing happens!
















Come on release the stuff so this jet engine r290 cooler can come off


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Newegg sells the Kraken x40 for $89.99 + free shipping.
> 
> I see them on eBay for $60.


FYI 40$ on Nzxt store for bf


----------



## dayglow

Now if there was an aio that has x2 blocks for a sli setup I'd be interested


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayglow*
> 
> Now if there was an aio that has x2 blocks for a sli setup I'd be interested


My friend did that in her pc. Very simple. Wish I had a pic


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Dwood should have patented


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Feels bad for someone's design exploited for profit, he should've patented his bracket design...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> DWood wasn't really in it for the profit, he was more in it to make a bunch of people happy hence his ridiculously low prices, I mean it was a side job and all. He probably wouldn't have mind someone making these types of brackets because it itself will make some users happy that they now have a steady option to WC GPUs without any of the technical knowledge of building a loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That is not really part of the discussion now is it?
> Besides the fact I have always received my parts from him.
> 
> He has created something for the community for low prices that now NZXT releases.
> 
> Did NZXT ever have contact with Daryll about this? Mister Retell?


*We compensated DWood for his design as reference. We didn't just take it. He was on board with it 100%, We have his blessings.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> After the pre order is over, will the price increase?


No this is the set price.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> *We compensated DWood*


----------



## cipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Alpha, we use ABS plastic that is injection molded. We have also switched Fan vendors in the process too.


I'm glad to read this.. I RMA'd a fan and the process took 2 months to get a replacement shipped to me. NZXT tried to compensate for the time and sent me two replacement fans.. they were both defective. So now I have 3x FN200RB's (200mm) sitting in my closet









By defective I mean that they grind when starting up and they have a consistent whine to them that is unbearable to me.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> I'm glad to read this.. I RMA'd a fan and the process took 2 months to get a replacement shipped to me. NZXT tried to compensate for the time and sent me two replacement fans.. they were both defective. So now I have 3x FN200RB's (200mm) sitting in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By defective I mean that they grind when starting up and they have a consistent whine to them that is unbearable to me.


Yeah, its one of the things I bark about from time to time.


----------



## carolkarine

on the topic of the black friday sales (as I'm about to purchase this along with an x40 for a 290 I have coming in) when will we see them up on the site, and how long will they last? Will we need to do anything special in order to use said sales?

also, are you sure that it adequately cools the vram? there's nothing on those chips. I'm not terribly worried about the mosfets and power delivery bits, cause that's directly underneath the fan. but the vram isn't.


----------



## samoth777

could the fan be enough to cool vrms that do not have a heatsink on it?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> ...also, are you sure that it adequately cools the vram? there's nothing on those chips. I'm not terribly worried about the mosfets and power delivery bits, cause that's directly underneath the fan. but the vram isn't.


This is the one and only thing causing hesitation. If I could get confirmation on R9 290 VRM / RAM temps without heatsinks, with and without overclocking, nothing will stand between my money and NZXT on Friday! I understand if that's too tall or specific of a request.

Essentially, I've seen mention of "adequate" and "impressive" VRM cooling with this bracket. But generalized terms don't do it for me.







If the subjective determination of "adequate" means a 95C VRM on stock clocks, I wouldn't be able to agree that's adequate.

I'm not trying to be a prick here, and certainly hope I'm not perceived that way. Just thinking out loud and hoping the NZXT staff here can offer up more details!

Thanks.


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> This is the one and only thing causing hesitation. If I could get confirmation on R9 290 VRM / RAM temps without heatsinks, with and without overclocking, nothing will stand between my money and NZXT on Friday! I understand if that's too tall or specific of a request.
> 
> Essentially, I've seen mention of "adequate" and "impressive" VRM cooling with this bracket. But generalized terms don't do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the subjective determination of "adequate" means a 95C VRM on stock clocks, I wouldn't be able to agree that's adequate.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a prick here, and certainly hope I'm not perceived that way. Just thinking out loud and hoping the NZXT staff here can offer up more details!
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Yeah, its one of the things I bark about from time to time.


yes, deadpool can you check this for us? sorry if it's a bother cause it does mean actually installing it and throwing it into a system and stressing it, but it'd make a bunch of us feel much more safe.

I quoted you so you'd get the notification.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Everyone,

YES the fan is enough to cool the VRAMS down without a heatsink.

The heatsink only dispenses the heat and the fan cools it down. By directly allowing the fan to blow onto the VRAMs your are removing the heat a better rate.

We have done testing on it and we would not push out a product without like this that could cause serious issues to anyones video cards.


----------



## eternal7trance

I don't see this being good for memory overclocking seeing how there's no sinks on them. Seems like core and VRM only. Would need to see some tests with gelid vs arctic vs this.


----------



## cravinmild

What were the before and after temps on vrm/memory from stock vs gpu bracket just out of curiosity. I have no doubt vrm area would be cooled well with the included fan but still curious as its been a question thats been asked a fair bit and no real answer.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> YES the fan is enough to cool the VRAMS down without a heatsink.
> 
> The heatsink only dispenses the heat and the fan cools it down. By directly allowing the fan to blow onto the VRAMs your are removing the heat a better rate.
> 
> We have done testing on it and we would not push out a product without like this that could cause serious issues to anyones video cards.


Is this cooling solution designed with overclocking in mind, or more tailored for quiet operation at stock voltages?


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> YES the fan is enough to cool the VRAMS down without a heatsink.
> 
> The heatsink only dispenses the heat and the fan cools it down. By directly allowing the fan to blow onto the VRAMs your are removing the heat a better rate.
> 
> We have done testing on it and we would not push out a product without like this that could cause serious issues to anyones video cards.


The additional surface area heatsinks provide help the airflow from the fans be more efficient at dissipating heat. I think this is especially true given how small VRM components are- they have next to no surface area without a heatsink on them. It seems to me that providing even smaller low profile heatsinks would alleviate concerns and any potential damage to VRM setups that are prone to running hot.

Why do you call them VRAMs? I thought people were concerned with the VRM?


----------



## nugget toes

Deadpool - thanks for taking the time to answer questions. I've followed this thread through every page and people keep asking the same questions you've already answered...









As you posted, the bracket will mount to the r9 280x / 7970 / 7950. There is a lingering suspicion regarding the recessed die. If possible PLEASE mount and show some sort of real world results of idle/load temps (stock speeds will suffice).


----------



## nugget toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Why do you call them VRAMs? I thought people were concerned with the VRM?


I agree, VRM #1 and #2 are the true temps to watch for. I've never had issues with a naked VRAM. Heck, by all designs I've seen on the 79xx, the VRAMs below the die are left naked.


----------



## theonedub

Right. Plenty of designs keep the VRAM exposed with no consequence. I have no concern with them not getting sinks either.

VRMs without a sink? Not convinced.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> YES the fan is enough to cool the VRAMS down without a heatsink.
> 
> The heatsink only dispenses the heat and the fan cools it down. By directly allowing the fan to blow onto the VRAMs your are removing the heat a better rate.
> 
> We have done testing on it and we would not push out a product without like this that could cause serious issues to anyones video cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> *The additional surface area heatsinks provide help the airflow from the fans be more efficient at dissipating heat. I think this is especially true given how small VRM components are- they have next to no surface area without a heatsink on them. It seems to me that providing even smaller low profile heatsinks would alleviate concerns and any potential damage to VRM setups that are prone to running hot.
> 
> Why do you call them VRAMs? I thought people were concerned with the VRM?*


ALL OF THIS.

You don't see people putting a 120mm fan direct to die cooling on a CPU and coming here to brag about how they have the best air cooler in the world.. cooling principles do not change.

VRAMs are the memory chips around the die (in most cases) a decent non reference cooler will have a heatsink on these as well, but it is probably less important than cooling VRM.

Now, some non reference coolers do not have heat sinks on the actual VRM, HOWEVER many people have raised a big fuss about this as those same coolers do a very poor job of getting cool air onto those VRMs when they are being pushed to their limits. (Believe the XFX Double D 7970 is an example, thread here)

On the flip side some non reference coolers have some pretty decent low profile heatsinks for both the memory and the VRMs, like Sapphires heatsinks such as these.


I get that you are trying to sell a product, but you aren't doing yourself favors by telling potential customers that
A) You can't put heat sinks on memory or VRM
B) You don't need to put heat sinks on memory or VRM
C) You don't need a shim for a recessed die

I think the last thing you want is to find a thread in a couple of days/weeks that says "NZXT bracket killed my card" when there are heat sinks out there that can fit (or be filed down to fit), VRM and memory cooling IS important (and if someone forgets to plug in and check their fan they are baking their VRMs), and you really should have a shim... I mean you had your 7970 cooler in your hand and there is a reason the surface is not flat...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Okay Guys, I will say this

The review samples are being shipped now and you guys will get your results soon. I have answered the question a few times now with the same answer. You will get your results soon. Just be relax people.


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Okay Guys, I will say this
> 
> The review samples are being shipped now and you guys will get your results soon. I have answered the question a few times now with the same answer. You will get your results soon. Just be relax people.


when will it be available for consumer purchase? I want to know how long I have to run a reference 290


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I have a strange feeling that NZXT is going to make a TON of sales on these to R9 290/x owners.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I have a strange feeling that NZXT is going to make a TON of sales on these to R9 290/x owners.


I will be one of them. I originally was asking about my 7970 with this a few pages back but i think I found someone to buy it for $200 to put towards a 290x


----------



## Wiffinberg

how well would 2 of these stack in Xfire??

Call me crazy, but this is OCN and I'm sure I can "make" space for 2 more krakens


----------



## Crouch

This is awesome!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

December 16th is the day they ship out from here.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> December 16th is the day they ship out from here.


Can you confirm if it dual or triple slot?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Can you confirm if it dual or triple slot?


In the time it took you to type that you could have just searched...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> This was for testing only... Everything is put back to stock.
> There are instructions for the bracket in the packaging. It's pretty standard with all of the Asetek made AIO units.
> *slot and half from what I am being told*.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> December 16th is the day they ship out from here.


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> In the time it took you to type that you could have just searched...


yeah, but it's not a slot and a half. look at the pictures. it's clearly 2 and a half slots.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> yeah, but it's not a slot and a half. look at the pictures. it's clearly 2 and a half slots.


True but he's asking the same guy who said it


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> yeah, but it's not a slot and a half. look at the pictures. it's clearly 2 and a half slots.


Most likely. I mean it pretty much sticks out at least 1/2 slot, if not a full, slot beyond the basic 2 slots that the card normally takes up.

I think that when xD3aDPooLx said "slot and half from what I am being told." he means the cooler is 1.5 slots. Since you are removing the old cooler that takes up 1 slot, that would make the overall card now 2.5 slots wide. I'd just say that it was 3 slots to be safe.

So I'm guessing if your motherboard has 3 or 4 PCIe slots (for triple or quad SLI/Crossfire), you can put them in PCIe slots 1 and 3 ... like I do with my GTX 780 Classifieds (for now) ... so there are 2 empty slots between the dual slot for the normal video card.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> In the time it took you to type that you could have just searched...


From the pics it doesn't look like it is a slot and a half. Smart a$$ df.


----------



## eternal7trance

If you read the post I quoted from, they asked how much more the bracket would take up than the normal slots and he said a slot and a half. Don't get mad at me cause you're too lazy to search


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> If you read the post I quoted from, they asked how much more the bracket would take up than the normal slots and he said a slot and a half. Don't get mad at me cause you're too lazy to search


Relax Jethro, i wasn't talking to you and I did see his post in the first place. Some of the pics looked dual slot, some triple slot. Him saying "slot and half" sounded odd to me.

Anyway it looks like i could make it work in slots 1 & 3 with an new SLI setup im working on. Looks good to me!


----------



## PureBlackFire

it's a 3 slot, simply put.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Right. Plenty of designs keep the VRAM exposed with no consequence. I have no concern with them not getting sinks either.
> 
> VRMs without a sink? Not convinced.


No idea why NZXT people call it VRAMs... Video random access memory

VRMs = voltage regulator modules

Anyway it's not the first time VRM has been neglected, I just feel for the price they charge they ought to toss in $7 worth of VRM heatsinks (aluminum, not expecting nickel plated copper or anything fancy).

The R9 290 VRM : IR6894 is about 5mm x 7mm footprint , the IR6811 is about 5mm x 4mm , so there's actually more incentive to provide a strip heatsink since all reference designs for GK104 and Tahiti also use the same VRM layout . GK110 is slightly different since there's a gap in the middle of the two banks of mosfets.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> December 16th is the day they ship out from here.


Hope there is enough stock. Hoping to send 2 sets to my fren when he reaches USA...

Btw, may i ask, does nzxt accept non-usa mastercards?


----------



## Ashuiegi

ok most card have no vrm or memory heatsink at stock ,and the cooler is blowing red hot air on them because it pass by the rad before hitting the vrm or memory , this solution can only be better then stock cooler on almost every card , it s not rocket science , it s totally logical.
By the way if you had done any electronic you would know that the wrong heatsink or a heatsink where it s not needed can indeed make it worst , it will act as an insulator and keep the heat in the component.
so if you have nothing else to say on this but idiotic complain that make no sens , just go somewhere else really.


----------



## MarkG

hey guys, I am interested in getting 2 black G10's, anyone able to buy them for me and ship from the states, can't seem to find them in my part of the world, PM me if you are willing to help


----------



## drdrache

Looks like I may Have one of the bigger order amounts, i'm up to 8 of these things ordered.


----------



## NiKa

Does it fit in bitfenix prodigy?


----------



## sadeter

Is the NZXT logo on the front cutout, printed, etched, or what?


----------



## MarkG

should fit the prodigy, as its a duel slot attachment as far as I see
actually after looking at my prodigy, I doubt it will fit, as they mention int he post is a couple of places looks more like a triple slot than a duel slot.


----------



## dawn1980

its a triple slot defiantly!!! I may just end of giving up my sli to try one of these due to my mb not having enough pci spacing for sli and these brackets....waiting on evga step from my 780 to 780ti....think all I need is one 780ti only game on one 1440p monitor plus this g10 will allow me to overclock higher once I get a cutome bios to unlock voltage:]


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> its a triple slot defiantly!!! I may just end of giving up my sli to try one of these due to my mb not having enough pci spacing for sli and these brackets....waiting on evga step from my 780 to 780ti....think all I need is one 780ti only game on one 1440p monitor plus this g10 will allow me to overclock higher once I get a cutome bios to unlock voltage:]


Be very careful overvolting with custom bios. You do have a watercooled die but your VRM section is still air cooled, unless you have a beefy power delivery system such as Matrix, lighting or classified cards with 19 or so phases you will find yourself with a blown card. The mod allows for similar to watercooling temps on the die and a much quieter operation over stock cooling but it does not reduce the VRM temps like full water blocks do.
I don't know about AMD cards but with Nvidia cards and Boost 2.0 the card will keep overclocking till either it runs out of voltage or gets too hot. You wont get too hot with this mod but you can push more voltage into the card then the VRM can handle.


----------



## Redvineal

So, here's what I did to improve my VRM temps with the Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on my R9 290:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/7590#post_21246084

Based on screenshots that we've seen for the Kraken G10, does anyone see a reason why this wouldn't continue to work? It looks like there's enough clearance beneath the G10 to fit the standard aluminum black plate.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Shuttup and take my money!


----------



## SamNicko

that's SMEXY looking GPU bracket! NZXT your AWESOME


----------



## Ashuiegi

antec ? did i miss something or did you miss the thread title ?


----------



## SamNicko

D#MN you're right, silly me! NZXT you ROCKS


----------



## ds84

Forgotten to ask but can i presume it will fit onto the Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB Windforce 3x 0.C?


----------



## GoEz

So this is shipping mid December right? Can we expect some press results before then?


----------



## Arizonian

I'm going to be peeled for reviews. My NZXT Phantom 410 will accommodate the Kraken G10 like a glove.

Two things I personally like: Aesthetically impressive with custom colors to coincide with color schemes. Closed loop cooling with no maintenance.









I wonder if Kraken G10 will accommodate my 780Ti back plate on the PCB?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm going to be peeled for reviews. My NZXT Phantom 410 will accommodate the Kraken G10 like a glove.
> 
> Two things I personally like: Aesthetically impressive with custom colors to coincide with color schemes. Closed loop cooling with no maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kraken G10 will accommodate my 780Ti back plate on the PCB?


Im sure it will cool excellent, gaming at 1.33v on my gtx 770 and in 78F ambient with an h70 (120mm) on med fan speed it peaks at 49c. When I had the h70 in a loop with my 180mm radiator i could bench at 1.49v and stay around 45-47c.


----------



## Novulux

I ordered one of these in addition to a Switch 810 and Kraken x40. I think I'll wait for some reviews before removing my 290's cooler.
Will I have to wait until the G10 ships for my other items to arrive?


----------



## Ashuiegi

if you already hit unstability/max clock with air you probably wont be able to oc higher with water or a very small amount


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm going to be peeled for reviews. My NZXT Phantom 410 will accommodate the Kraken G10 like a glove.
> 
> Two things I personally like: Aesthetically impressive with custom colors to coincide with color schemes. Closed loop cooling with no maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kraken G10 will accommodate my 780Ti back plate on the PCB?


Ditto, I ordered back plates for mine hoping to be able to use them along with the G10. Perhaps the part of the stock heatsink that covers the memory & vrm's can be used in conjunction with the G10 to secure the back plate. Really excited to see if this thing works as advertised with or without the back late.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Dear NZXT,

Please make one set up for two cards. I only have room for one more radiator. Thank you ...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Dear NZXT,
> 
> Please make one set up for two cards. I only have room for one more radiator. Thank you ...


as in, you want to cool 2 cards with a single 240mm rad, right? trying to cool 2 high-end cards with a 120mm rad is not going to end well


----------



## cravinmild

There is a dual pump version aio but it think two cards may get roasty lol


----------



## Retell

Can confirm these definetly need triple spacing, it doesn't have to do with the bracket itself, it has to do with being able to provide the tubes enough radius to bend without kinking. Check out the Phantom 530 build we did for Computex.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Can confirm these definetly need triple spacing, it doesn't have to do with the bracket itself, it has to do with being able to provide the tubes enough radius to bend without kinking. Check out the Phantom 530 build we did for Computex.


to me that photo only shows a rushed build, not a build taken into account of what was going in it. not using the forced "cleanup" route, you could have placed the top cards rad on the rear exhaust, and the bottom cards in the front.
I understand it was to show off product, but it doesn't show, what you say it shows. (that it requires 3 card spacing because of lines)


----------



## faemythss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> it will be compatible with other aftermarket fans, as you can see in the image it has screws which can be removed for adding another fan
> 
> only 92mm


Too bad i wanted to stick one of my 300 cfm delta's on that bad boy and watch the temp hit 0c


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Can confirm these definetly need triple spacing, it doesn't have to do with the bracket itself, it has to do with being able to provide the tubes enough radius to bend without kinking. Check out the Phantom 530 build we did for Computex.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> That is really old and items have changed since then.


So why are using an old outdated Linustechtips youtube video pic capture to... Never mind, just seems either a bit unprofessional, or a bit off, just saying...


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> So why are using an old outdated Linustechtips youtube video pic capture to... Never mind, just seems either a bit unprofessional, or a bit off, just saying...


How is that "old outdated" and "unprofessional"?


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> How is that "old outdated" and "unprofessional"?


He meant that the NZXT rep posted a pic taken from an old Linus Computex video instead of posting their own original content which of course would be better.


----------



## NiKa

Would love to see how this fares against the arctics accelero hybrid..

( dont know if there is another ready aftermarket liquid cooling gpu solution)


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You didn't actually install this card did you?
> 
> You have a recessed die and a flat block, unless you are placing an excessive amount of thermal paste on that die there is no way that block is removing any heat. If you can even get to windows without a shim you are looking at temps in 70s-80s at idle..
> Throw it in a test bench if you don't believe me, but that was the situation when I tried something similar after misplacing a shim.


This. . .you need a shim for 7900 cards unless you decap the die.

Also, is the bracket compatible with the Corsair H70 Core? It's a round Asetek cooler but I don't see it listed as compatible.


----------



## incog

So this is an aftermarket CLC for GPUs that costs $30? Is it compatible with any GPU?

edit: ah no, it's the bracket that costs $30, you still need the actual clc after that which costs like $60 or something, right?


----------



## blackend

UNBOXING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHLCc3CTRc0


----------



## cravinmild

watching now but need to take a break as the motion sickness is overwhelming. Informative but no tripod while filming is murder on the senses

OK just finished the vid and I have to say im pretty impressed with the simplicity. Too bad he didn't add any before of after results. The instructions look fairly easy to follow. Packaging looks very nice but sure it adds a fair amount to the overall costs.

I still think its overpriced BUT its a fraction of the cost for a true water cooling. For the higher end cards like titans/780/290x which are loud (yes they are) thirty beans is a small price to pay for near silent operation. My PC sits in the living room, anything beyond 40% fan is audible with stock cooling.

I still think thermal paste and heatsinks should be included, thermal paste for sure to make it a complete instal kit. Also NZXT should off a discount coupon for the AIO unit but that's just me lol

Anyways, other than that cam it was a great unboxing/instal vid


----------



## GoEz

Am I missing something or is the r9 series not supported? 6:25 in the vid


----------



## Retell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> So why are using an old outdated Linustechtips youtube video pic capture to... Never mind, just seems either a bit unprofessional, or a bit off, just saying...


Allow me to respond to your comment. I used that picture because I was stuck at LAX waiting for my shuttle to arrive at 8PM on the Saturday following Thanksgiving. I figured I had some free time to help clarify the question of expansion card spacing. I knew we had a system built for Computex using the prototypes, which followed the same dimensions, in 2-way SLI. An image is worth a thousand words so I wanted to share that system. Unfortunately I had reinstalled iOS immediately following Computex, so my photos from Computex weren't on me. See exhibit A. So I Googled NZXT Computex 2013 and linked to the best image of the system we built. I'm sorry this didn't seem professional in my forum comment response, I did the best I could with what I had in the time available.

Exhibit A:


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Allow me to respond to your comment. I used that picture because I was stuck at LAX waiting for my shuttle to arrive at 8PM on the Saturday preceding Thanksgiving. I figured I had some free time to help clarify the question of expansion card spacing. I knew we had a system built for Computex using the prototypes, which followed the same dimensions, in 2-way SLI. An image is worth a thousand words so I wanted to share that system. Unfortunately I had reinstalled iOS immediately following Computex, so my photos from Computex weren't on me. See exhibit A. So I Googled NZXT Computex 2013 and linked to the best image of the system we built. I'm sorry this didn't seem professional in my forum comment response, I did the best I could with what I had in the time available.
> 
> Exhibit A:


Respond with a found pic and be called unprofessional. Don't respond because you don't have a professional pic and be called unprofessional. I think you are handling this just fine, but you just can't win with some people.

Off T: That's a picture of one of the Dutch rubber duckies traveling the world promoting peace! Is that the one that was badly damaged?


----------



## Retell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddworld Abe*
> 
> Respond with a found pic and be called unprofessional. Don't respond because you don't have a professional pic and be called unprofessional. I think you are handling this just fine, but you just can't win with some people.
> 
> Off T: That's a picture of one of the Dutch rubber duckies traveling the world promoting peace! Is that the one that was badly damaged?


Thanks for your support!

I think those Dutch duckies were little. This one is 59 feet tall! http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/25/rubber-duck-taiwan_n_3652582.html


----------



## xaiviax

He has handled it well, and they are providing a product some people are definitely interested in.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

I am interested this bracket. I was wondering if it would be possible to paint it? I have a green and black build so it would be cool if I could paint it green. idk what kind of paint i would use. i assume the bracket is metal?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Where can I buy in the UK?


----------



## gl0ry

This is an impressive product. I've never liked Waterblocks for gpu because of the cost of having to buy a new one for each card. This is universal cooling that will work with every card. Very nice.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> This is an impressive product. I've never liked Waterblocks for gpu because of the cost of having to buy a new one for each card. This is universal cooling that will work with every card. Very nice.


Universal Gpu blocks exist . the only difference between this and universal blocks is really the fan mount(which only cools right side vrm's, as the vrm's on a gpu aren't always on the right, those users still have to find a way to cool off their left sided VRM's)


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Universal Gpu blocks exist . the only difference between this and universal blocks is really the fan mount(which only cools right side vrm's, as the vrm's on a gpu aren't always on the right, those users still have to find a way to cool off their left sided VRM's)


I guess that's true. They've always seemed really ugly to me though, but this one seems nice and elegant. I've never felt like putting my gpu under water though. I only have one pump and one 240mm rad. Don't feel like messing with that flow. I wouldn't mind trying an AIO solution for a gpu though. Would work really well for my HOF I think.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Universal Gpu blocks exist . *the only difference between this and universal blocks is really the fan mount*(which only cools right side vrm's, as the vrm's on a gpu aren't always on the right, those users still have to find a way to cool off their left sided VRM's)


Personally I would have said the G10 uses a AIO unit to cool the die where a universal block uses custom loops but ya that fan mount could also be considered a difference too.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Personally I would have said the G10 uses a AIO unit to cool the die where a universal block uses custom loops but ya that fan mount could also be considered a difference too.


I made that statement to show the more additional difference rather than what both essentially have. the loop will have a pump and a radiator and a block, i'm just removing what they have in a similar sense and pointing out the real outlier difference between them, completely disregarding how they are installed since they cater for two separate markets.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Brilliant product, so...


----------



## Lukas026

hey there guys

I have one question: do you think it would be possible to still use this G10 bracket lets say with Kraken X60 on my Nvidia GTX Titan on which is now Arctic Accelero Extreme III with passive heatsinks on ?

I am asking mostly becouse I dont know if the passive heatsinks I am using for VRM / memory now would fit under the bracket itself. What do you think ?

There is a pic how the card looks atm (PCB only ofc): http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a5/a5ea8ed0_AceleroIII.jpeg

Thanks


----------



## CoolZone

So basically the 7970/7950 cards are supported or not? I have seen the unboxing but no shim was provided at all for these cards.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there guys
> 
> I have one question: do you think it would be possible to still use this G10 bracket lets say with Kraken X60 on my Nvidia GTX Titan on which is now Arctic Accelero Extreme III with passive heatsinks on ?
> 
> I am asking mostly becouse I dont know if the passive heatsinks I am using for VRM / memory now would fit under the bracket itself. What do you think ?
> 
> There is a pic how the card looks atm (PCB only ofc): http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a5/a5ea8ed0_AceleroIII.jpeg
> 
> Thanks


Aren't you satisfied with accelero?


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> So basically the 7970/7950 cards are supported or not? I have seen the unboxing but no shim was provided at all for these cards.
> Thanks in advance!


I would like to have solid confirmation of this as well!


----------



## Gilles3000

This is pretty much the clearance you'll get. compare it to the height of your passive heatsinks. It should give you a pretty good idea weather they'll fit or not.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I would like to have solid confirmation of this as well!


Me too. I grabbed a couple of AIOs on special in hope that I could mount them on my 7950s but I am second guessing whether or not it will work OOB.
Also need to know if there will be issues fitting 2 of these in crossfire on your average atx mobo and still get decent cooling from the vrm fan.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> So basically the 7970/7950 cards are supported or not? I have seen the unboxing but no shim was provided at all for these cards.
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I would like to have solid confirmation of this as well!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Me too. I grabbed a couple of AIOs on special in hope that I could mount them on my 7950s but I am second guessing whether or not it will work OOB.
> Also need to know if there will be issues fitting 2 of these in crossfire on your average atx mobo and still get decent cooling from the vrm fan.


No, it will not.

The 7900 series has a recessed gpu that is rotated.

You will need a copper shim to get the get the contact between the GPU die and the AIO coldplate.
It will not cool as effectively as other cards because there is no direct contact between the GPU die and the coldplate.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supreme-hf-hd7970-cu-adapter.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html

Users have had mixed results with and without the shim.

NZXT has no mention of including a shim for the 7900 series


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retell*
> 
> Thanks for your support!
> 
> I think those Dutch duckies were little. This one is 59 feet tall! http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/25/rubber-duck-taiwan_n_3652582.html


Nope, these are the one's I meant by Dutch artist Florentijn Hofman. America may be the land of all things enormous, but we also like to do things big sometimes (abeit only important things like these, other things like the world largest tin can or ball of yarn can only be enjoyed in America).


----------



## Caldeio

gigabyte gtx770 4gb support?
http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a4/900x900px-LL-a46840fd_IMG_20130724_120553_926.jpeg

I'd like to do a video review and a written review on this website. NZKT, pm me


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> No, it will not.
> 
> The 7900 series has a recessed gpu that is rotated.
> 
> You will need a copper shim to get the get the contact between the GPU die and the AIO coldplate.
> It will not cool as effectively as other cards because there is no direct contact between the GPU die and the coldplate.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supreme-hf-hd7970-cu-adapter.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html
> 
> Users have had mixed results with and without the shim.
> 
> NZXT has no mention of including a shim for the 7900 series


Thanks for posting those links. A lot of people have mentioned them and i'm sure some of us will find it useful. I was going to get one of the shims myself but instead I bought a R9-290x today







Looking forward to seeing what a G10 can do on one of the 290x's


----------



## GoEz

I'm not at home at the moment but I'm having a hard time figuring out how/if this can be set up nicely in a StormScout. Would it involve moving the drive bay around?


----------



## gl0ry

I haven't done much research on AIO coolers for GPUs. Can anyone tell me what kind of increase I would see over an aftermarket HSF? The Hall of Fame HSF is pretty good compared to the reference cooler already, but I'd hope the AIOs would be better.

Either way, looking forward to doing this.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I haven't done much research on AIO coolers for GPUs. Can anyone tell me what kind of increase I would see over an aftermarket HSF? The Hall of Fame HSF is pretty good compared to the reference cooler already, but I'd hope the AIOs would be better.
> 
> Either way, looking forward to doing this.


I saw temps in the mid 40s to right around 50c with an h60 on a 7970.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I saw temps in the mid 40s to right around 50c with an h60 on a 7970.


Pretty impressive, I'm assuming the temps were 70-80c with the reference cooler?


----------



## endergx

dang, the 690 is like the only 600 series card not on the compatibility list. maybe i could modify it.

or not. dual gpu. womp womp.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> No, it will not.
> 
> The 7900 series has a recessed gpu that is rotated.
> 
> You will need a copper shim to get the get the contact between the GPU die and the AIO coldplate.
> It will not cool as effectively as other cards because there is no direct contact between the GPU die and the coldplate.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supreme-hf-hd7970-cu-adapter.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html
> 
> Users have had mixed results with and without the shim.
> 
> NZXT has no mention of including a shim for the 7900 series


Thanks, I couldn't find any in my country but frozen cpu ship them at a decent rate internationally.


----------



## mrr9

If this can properly cool the AMD 290, including the VRMs, then this will decide my purchase...any reviews specifically on the 290?


----------



## GoEz

hnnngnggg


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Aren't you satisfied with accelero?


I am but the card is bending so much in my case and still on 100% it makes some noise and lastly I need to have it connected via molex adapter on my Titan becouse somehow AC Extreme III is not working with 780 / Titan fan controller.

And having kraken x600 on GPU is sounding nice too


----------



## staryoshi

*editing*


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I am but the card is bending so much in my case and still on 100% it makes some noise and lastly I need to have it connected via molex adapter on my Titan becouse somehow AC Extreme III is not working with 780 / Titan fan controller.
> 
> And having kraken x600 on GPU is sounding nice too


Good to know..

Please post of your experience when you acquire it...


----------



## Lukas026

well i am still not sure my passive heatsinks on vram / vrms will fit under this bracket. so I gues I will wait also and see if anyone would do the test for me









or maybe some tweak to the bracket it self


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> well i am still not sure my passive heatsinks on vram / vrms will fit under this bracket. so I gues I will wait also and see if anyone would do the test for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe some tweak to the bracket it self


You could always file/grind down heatsinks to fit under it... they don't have to be a certain height to function.









In fact I would be interested to see if these can be adapted to work with my universal waterblocks, would just need a little love from the dremel... but $60 is probably more than I would want to spend for it.


----------



## mrr9

Guys, Linus reviewed it (Add to OP please):


----------



## Train Wreck

Dang....

looks like it won't work on a non-reference 770 GTX


----------



## ds84

Can it fit on a gigabyte gtx 770 2gb wf3 oc?


----------



## evgapcgamer

it says it works on a 770 but will it work on a evga 770 sc 2gb model 02G-P4-3771-KR


----------



## Mitiko78

I do not see why it should not work on Gigabyte 770 ....
At the end of the attacks from the kit are identical to the reference
Why all ste questions about nothing?


----------



## Shadowkillerdragon

Does anyone know the clearance between the pcb of the gpu and the mounting bracket.
Would like to put heatsinks for piece of mind haha


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Everyone.

One of the first Reviews with Benchmarks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YattxxyWRh0


----------



## NiKa

It is really one of the worst review I have ever seen...


----------



## Vlad7692

I contacted NZXT support asking if the mounting bracket will support non-reference boards (my 7970Ghz Edition), they said they are still building the compatibility chart.
Hopefully we see non-reference board support. I would love to go Crossfire, but the temps wouldn't be too great - with the G10 it looks pretty promising.
Oh, and the support guy also noted that they will take my question into account, how cool is that?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Your welcome Vlad... HEHEHE


----------



## DapperDan795

Just got my XFX BF4 edition 290x in today. Need to get my hands on a X40 and G10 now


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

7 White g10 brackets left. All others are gone.. More stock end of next Month.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> 7 White g10 brackets left. All others are gone.. More stock end of next Month.


Good to know thanks, I will be ordering a black one. Can we order one now and it ship when availbale?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Not at this time Dapper. Sorry.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Oh sweet I was going to get a white one anyway. Better go order


----------



## twerk

Buy a 290X, this and a Kraken X40/Corsair H90 or wait until the GTX 880... decisions decisions


----------



## Mitiko78

If I can lend a hand to complarle, the place where I bought myself. They are fast and reliable. Let me know if I can post the shop in Berlin. I live in Italy


----------



## Mitiko78

*buy .....Sorry


----------



## gopackersjt

For all the people talking about vram cooling; wouldn't those little vram heatsinks combined with the fan be plenty of cooling? Plus now we can swap out that stock nzxt fan with an LED fan! LED'S BETWEEN OUR VIDEOCARDS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitiko78*
> 
> I do not see why it should not work on Gigabyte 770 ....
> At the end of the attacks from the kit are identical to the reference
> Why all ste questions about nothing?


The Gigabyte Windforce is a non-reference card so it won't work with the G10

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html

Check the compatibility chart on that page. It says it's for reference boards only


----------



## Mister Gutsy

You think this would work with a backplate? (EVGA gtx770 backplate)


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> The Gigabyte Windforce is a non-reference card so it won't work with the G10
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html
> 
> Check the compatibility chart on that page. It says it's for reference boards only


But the mounting holes for the gpu core is the same?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> But the mounting holes for the gpu core is the same?


I am not sure.

I'm only going by what I've read so far on the G10.

Since I'm having a dual sli rig, I would have to have two spots to mount the radiators. One would be inside the case and the other would have to be outside.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

I go to pre-order and its out of stock :/ oh well. I didn't expect these to go out of stock so fast. I should have pre-ordered last week when I first saw them. When will they be in stock again? Late January? :/


----------



## evgapcgamer

should make a blue one


----------



## fleetfeather

Charge 5 bucks less for a unpainted, lightly sealed version of the bracket so those interested can give it a quick sand and paint it any colour they want IMO


----------



## robotninja

Have been looking for exactly this and have a spare AIO cooler laying around. TAKE MY MONEY!

Is there at least somewhere we can sign up to be notified when they are back in stock?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Will this fit with my H40? The black version plus a Gentle Typhoon will look great in my case.


----------



## rossb

I really like this idea. But it would be improved if you could separately purchase a heatspreader plate for individual cards which would fit under the bracket for the memory chips and and VRMs and if it could support a 120mm fan, which would be much quieter than a 92mm fan.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go to pre-order and its out of stock :/ oh well. I didn't expect these to go out of stock so fast. I should have pre-ordered last week when I first saw them. When will they be in stock again? Late January? :/


Was going to preorder it a week ago but decided to wait until some actual benchmarks or reviews came in. I can't believe a bracket can be sold out.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Was going to preorder it a week ago but decided to wait until some actual benchmarks or reviews came in. I can't believe a bracket can be sold out.


ikr same... Does seem odd. And it's as soon as it gets it's first video review (by Linus) that it gets sold out. I'm still a little pooped. I was hoping to work on my build over the holiday break but if they don't get new shipments until late January I might just not get one cause I don't know if I'll have the time later.


----------



## MarkG

Hey Guys,

just an update, seems the orders will mostly be shipped from the 18th of December


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> ikr same... Does seem odd. And it's as soon as it gets it's first video review (by Linus) that it gets sold out. I'm still a little pooped. I was hoping to work on my build over the holiday break but if they don't get new shipments until late January I might just not get one cause I don't know if I'll have the time later.


It was under 10 units before that review went up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkG*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> just an update, seems the orders will mostly be shipped from the 18th of December


Orders will ship 16th... They are on a boat still.. almost to the port.


----------



## MarkG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> It was under 10 units before that review went up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orders will ship 16th... They are on a boat still.. almost to the port.


nice, thanks for the update


----------



## IHAIRedsox

I just purchased a Kraken X40 with the G10.
Now my question: On the X40 there is thermal paste attached. Shall i remove it or can I leave it on when placing it on the GPU chip?

Does anyone know the clearance between the bracket and the VRAMs and VRMs? Is there space for 6mm heatsinks?

Many thanks for an answere.


----------



## Mitiko78

I usually take them when the new AIO, I remove the thermal paste that is applied and put the Artic MX-4


----------



## Zed03

I think his question was whether he needs the paste, not the quality of it. Yes, you definitely need thermal interface material between heat sinks.


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Sorry for the bad expression - engl is not my native language. Was related to the quality not if I need some at all








thx for the quick answere.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

It is definitely nice, the only issues I see are for multigpu set ups (mounting the RADs), and also the fact that it appears to make the cards 3 slots.


----------



## machz06

I have a 7950 xfire setup in an Air540 case where the top card will run hot and loud on an overclock. I'm hoping this AIO solution will be a big improvement. Preordered a black G10, the X40 just arrived, and I also just received my copper shim from FrozenCPU. Looks like there should be room on the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 to squeeze the bracket on to the top card. Will report back when it's all together.


----------



## feartheturtle

Will the Kraken G10 be compatible with an EVGA GTX 780 Classified?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Will the Kraken G10 be compatible with an EVGA GTX 780 Classified?


I'm pretty sure that only the basic EVGA cards are reference cards. Cards like the classified, FTW, ect are non reference and the g10 claims it only works with reference cards. Look up the reference 780 PCB and the classified PCB and compare them. I don't think it would work however


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> It is definitely nice, the only issues I see are for multigpu set ups (mounting the RADs), and also the fact that it appears to make the cards 3 slots.


That's what I thought.

I have only one more spot to mount a 120mm rad inside the case. Unless I'd go outside with the other.


----------



## patriotaki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YattxxyWRh0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw


----------



## MarkG

Anyone have an idea if these GV-N680OC-4GD are nvidia reference boards?

Gigabyte GTX680 4 Gb verison

and if they would work with the G10?


----------



## Bulletman

You can buy the Arctic Cooling Hybrid VGA cooler in the UK now cheaper then using one of these brackets and an CPU cooler.


----------



## Dynamo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> You can buy the Arctic Cooling Hybrid VGA cooler in the UK now cheaper then using one of these brackets and an CPU cooler.


Yeah but it's far uglier and only allows you to use a 120mm rad


----------



## Campin

Just looking at the compatibility charts, they have the 270, 290 but no 280??? Also I've never done liquid cooling before, does this need a dedicated radiator or do you just attach it to your existing one? To put it another way, if I wanted to cool my CPU and both GPUS would need three radiators or just one assuming that radiator was large enough... And would the X60 be considered large enough?

Thanx


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> Just looking at the compatibility charts, they have the 270, 290 but no 280??? Also I've never done liquid cooling before, does this need a dedicated radiator or do you just attach it to your existing one? To put it another way, if I wanted to cool my CPU and both GPUS would need three radiators or just one assuming that radiator was large enough... And would the X60 be considered large enough?
> 
> Thanx


You don't *need* a dedicated rad but back when I had a custom loop I went with the rule that each thing you add such as a CPU or GPU to the loop, I would add another rad. So in your case I'd have 2-3 rads


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> Yeah but it's far uglier and only allows you to use a 120mm rad


The Hybrid is a better looking solution than this (IMO). It also does a better job of directing airflow over the PCB and includes VRAM/circuitry heatsinks. Hopefully the G10 accommodates such heatsinks, because I would not run it naked. The G10 is a good bit taller and overhangs the side of the PCB as well.

Its redeeming quality is the choice of all-in-one cooler and fan, but I would have made a few changes, personally.


----------



## Bulletman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo11*
> 
> Yeah but it's far uglier and only allows you to use a 120mm rad


It's not ugly at all, it's a much more polished product that has a much better mounting system, better air flow design and allows you to use VRM sinks that are of a decent size.


----------



## 66racer

To me the plastic on the arctic cooler is what makes it look too cheap for me to want to spend that. I basically use this product and love it, the h70 keeps my gtx770 about 20c cooler. The one nice thing is asus includes a heatsink for the VRM's so thats my peace of mind. The naked memory modules with airflow from a 140mm fan mounted about 4" away keeps them cool overclocked to 7600mhz gaming (peak 56c in 76-68F ambient).

I used to have heatsinks on the memory but took them off when I put the stock cooler back on, now that the h70 is on again, I may put the heatsinks back on to feel comfortable gaming at 8000mhz. So considering this bracket is like the dwood one, memory heatsinks should clear. I used enzotech heatsinks.

Believe these are the exact ones but can confirm later when I find my box
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CKugk7DbnrsCFUiGfgodRTkAsw&Item=N82E16835708008&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-VGA+Cooling-_-N82E16835708008&ef_id=UoFxXAAAAWH1znYd:20131207181251:s


----------



## Bulletman

I own 2 Arctic Hybrids and plastic is from cheap looking and feeling cheap


----------



## GoEz

Hardware 360 review
http://www.hardware-360.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-bracket-review/5/

idk what to think about that card bend


----------



## CMI86

Sweet so it is basically an ugly knock off of this http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html with no pump or radiator... not interested.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMI86*
> 
> Sweet so it is basically an ugly knock off of this http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html with no pump or radiator... not interested.


I think it looks better than that Accerlero, which looks cheap compared to the kraken. Now if they can make something like this for dual card configurations.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMI86*
> 
> Sweet so it is basically an ugly knock off of this http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html with no pump or radiator... not interested.


Well looks are of course subjective so many will think its uglier many will think it looks better. So we're left with the critique of no rad or pump included. The Accelero Hybrid goes for about $130 as far as I could find and includes a pump and 120mm rad/fan. The comparable alternative offered by NZXT then would also be a 120mm rad/fan so lets add the cost of the bracket ($30) to the cheapest Corsair Asetek 120mm cooler the H55 ($65) and we get $95.

So thats $130 vs $95.

Its not a con but a pro that the bracket isnt permanently attached to a rad. It means you can couple it with a 240mm kit for about $125 or even a 280mm for about $140.

If I havent given it away yet I do plan to purchase two of the brackets and couple them with two Kraken X60's for a pair of 290x's as my motherboard does allow triple spaced dual GPU's.


----------



## CMI86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> I think it looks better than that Accerlero, which looks cheap compared to the kraken. Now if they can make something like this for dual card configurations.


I suppose it is all perspective on the looks. I suppose it doesn't look terrible it just looks very basic and minimal. I'm sure most of my attraction to the accelero product stems from their other products that perform very well and have solidified themselves in the aftermarket gpu cooling arena because of that.


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> I own 2 Arctic Hybrids and plastic is from cheap looking and feeling cheap


This is true lol, for this reason alone i am waiting on the g10...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Hardware 360 review
> http://www.hardware-360.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-bracket-review/5/
> 
> idk what to think about that card bend


I think its the installation to blame rather than the product, the card is bending upward as if something is pushing it up. Maybe the power hardness if its stiff cable? If it was droop it wouldnt be above the pci slot.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> Hardware 360 review
> http://www.hardware-360.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-bracket-review/5/
> 
> idk what to think about that card bend


Some really nice shots for the bracket installed. Needed more graphs and data charted, before and after temps are nice to see but only having that makes for a short review. Cant wait to see the first real review for this product, reviews ive seen don't really express the true value of this product yet, Linus seemed to be looking down his nose at it when showing it off on his show. I remember it was like this with CLC post H50, the hate was strong then and now they are the biggest rage in cpu cooling.


----------



## CMI86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> This is true lol, for this reason alone i am waiting on the g10...


Yeah but you are talking about hodge podging some CLC cpu coolers that in cases don't provide noticeable performance with 60-70c overclocked CPU's, Now we want to use these on 80-90c GPU's.?? Idk arctic has their name in the game for a reason, They make good products. Now if this kraken deal could be bundled with a basic 120 liquid loop for around the $50-$60 range then we would have a very enticing product on our hands. Un branded Aseteks can be found for around $30 on the shelf and they are they guys making all of your corsiar and antec units anyhow.


----------



## Tennobanzai

They need to make more of these asap and open the preorder. I ordered some VRM and RAM heatsinks and my gentle typhoon is ready to go. Just need to sleeve the GT


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Late January for the next batch... We havent set the next pre order date.


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMI86*
> 
> Yeah but you are talking about hodge podging some CLC cpu coolers that in cases don't provide noticeable performance with 60-70c overclocked CPU's, Now we want to use these on 80-90c GPU's.?? Idk arctic has their name in the game for a reason, They make good products. Now if this kraken deal could be bundled with a basic 120 liquid loop for around the $50-$60 range then we would have a very enticing product on our hands. Un branded Aseteks can be found for around $30 on the shelf and they are they guys making all of your corsiar and antec units anyhow.


Still....the price tag on the hybrid is not justified by the cheap materials used and feels just like.... cheap stuff. For a price tag over a 100$ you expect more than cheap plastic, sorry but that's the truth. Does it work? yes it does work. Does it look cheap? yes it does! and I am not saying on pictures, grab one in person and you will understand







also installed it looks like garbabe IMO.


----------



## robotninja

The only thing that I haven't seen addressed is that the 79xx cards have a "lower" chip in the pcb and all the other products to this point have used a copper shim to make up the extra clearance. How does this product address this? For the record I still want you to take my money.


----------



## Potato77

is the nzxt g10 compatible with non reference cards like a MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760


----------



## Duality92

It doesn't list the Corsair H40 in it, is it compatible with it? If so, I might consider one.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Late January for the next batch... We havent set the next pre order date.


Ugh..... that stinks... I want one now


----------



## Hegemon875

About VRM temps:

According to legitreviews
Quote:


> We asked AMD PR and they thought that VRM1 is most likely VDDC (the 3D core power rail) and VRM1 is most likely VDDCI (the MC power rail). VRM 1 was a bit warmer on water when at idle, but once the GPU was under load it was actually cooler. During the benchmark run the *air cooled card averaged 63.9C and the water cooled card averaged 62.2C at VRM 1*


and
Quote:


> *VRM Temperature 2* showed a huge decrease in temperature with the NZXT Kraken G10 + Kraken X40 water cooling combination. The Sapphire Radeon R9 290X retail card with the AMD *reference cooler averaged 78.4C and the NZXT water cooled setup averaged just 51.3C!*


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It doesn't list the Corsair H40 in it, is it compatible with it? If so, I might consider one.


I wanted to know as well. The H40 seems to have the same mounting style as the rest.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I wanted to know as well. The H40 seems to have the same mounting style as the rest.


The H40 will work since it is a asetek made AIO unit.

Also as posted above

http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-gpu-water-cooler-review-on-an-amd-radeon-r9-290x_130344

and

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/nzxt-kraken-g10-aio-graphics-card-adapter/


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Seems like this would bring temps of a GPU down as low as in a custom water loop, have to wonder about the bare chips though with just a fan cooling them. Plus there's the issue of how long something like this would be supported for, it may work for current cards but if no brackets are made for when you upgrade 2-3 years later then it becomes useless.

I wonder what total noise output is like also, it would need to be almost silent with much better temps over stock to be worth considering imo.

Seems like a great cooler for the 290/290x, i wonder if the fan being quiet is enough to cool the VRM's etc.. while also overvolted with a higher overclock.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Seems like this would bring temps of a GPU down as low as in a custom water loop, have to wonder about the bare chips though with just a fan cooling them. Plus there's the issue of how long something like this would be supported for, it may work for current cards but if no brackets are made for when you upgrade 2-3 years later then it becomes useless.
> 
> I wonder what total noise output is like also, it would need to be almost silent with much better temps over stock to be worth considering imo.
> 
> Seems like a great cooler for the 290/290x, i wonder if the fan being quiet is enough to cool the VRM's etc.. while also overvolted with a higher overclock.


A lot of cards don't have direct touch on the chips.....fans blowing air on them is present on a lot of cards.


----------



## Nirvana91

Is it possible to buy ramsinks and use them??


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> About VRM temps:
> 
> According to legitreviews
> and


Quote:


> On our particular sample none of the 'A' bracket holes were drilled out and the 3/32 drill bit would not go through the two that were paint heavy. After hooking up our drill and drilling out the holes we were able to slide the bracket down over the GPU water block mounting screws. This is a simple fix, but it is a hassle and shows that NZXT needs to step up the game when it comes to quality control.


That was blunt.









There's something fishy about the core clock dropping to 400Mhz sometimes.
Quote:


> The NZXT Kraken G10 helps combat this by having a 120mm fan on the custom designed bracket to help keep the PCB components nice and cool. GPU-Z reads the temperatures of two areas of the VRM. We aren't sure what two VRM areas GPU-Z is reading though. We asked AMD PR and they thought that VRM1 is most likely VDDC (the 3D core power rail) and VRM1 is most likely VDDCI (the MC power rail). VRM 1 was a bit warmer on water when at idle, but once the GPU was under load it was actually cooler. During the benchmark run the air cooled card averaged 63.9C and the water cooled card averaged 62.2C at VRM 1.


That's either a typo or a editor oversight. It's a 92mm fan.
Quote:


> VRM Temperature 2 showed a huge decrease in temperature with the NZXT Kraken G10 + Kraken X40 water cooling combination. The Sapphire Radeon R9 290X retail card with the AMD reference cooler averaged 78.4C and the NZXT water cooled setup averaged just 51.3C!


Impressive drop.








Quote:


> The Sapphire Radeon R9 290X with the stock cooler averaged 146 Watts with a peak of 171.5 Watts. The same card with the water cooler averaged just 120 Watts with a peak of 147 Watts. The fact that GPU-Z was using 26W less power with water cooling was astounding.We showed these results to AMD and they said that at lower temperatures that there will be less leakage across insulators inside the GPU. When talking about a temperature drop of 94C to 84C that difference is usually negligible, but since we had a 50C temperature drop that could be part of the reason we are seeing huge power savings.


Another impressive drop , but HT4U found the same result with a MK-26

Moreover, was the noise testing done at 1m? It's 50dB for the water cooled and 60dB for the reference cooler , most other sites put the reference cooler at 40dB for quiet mode and 55dB for Uber at ~1m.

---
Another review puts it at ~15°C drop but with no VRM temps
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/nzxt-kraken-g10-aio-graphics-card-adapter/5/

I think the bent up portion that has the NZXT logo is an added cost that is disadvantageous in systems with a side panel fan like the Fractal Design Define R4, NZXT Phantom, Cooler Master HAF 922, Corsair Carbide 500R , Graphite 600T, Rosewill Thor, Rosewill Blackhawk, Antec 1100, CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced , or Cooler Master HAF XM .


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think the bent up portion that has the NZXT logo is an added cost that is disadvantageous in systems with a side panel fan like the Fractal Design Define R4, NZXT Phantom, Cooler Master HAF 922, Corsair Carbide 500R , Graphite 600T, Rosewill Thor, Rosewill Blackhawk, Antec 1100, CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced , or Cooler Master HAF XM .


It protrudes about 1/2 inch off the card and that's not far enough to case any issues with side fans on a case.


----------



## Novulux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Moreover, was the noise testing done at 1m? It's 50dB for the water cooled and 60dB for the reference cooler , most other sites put the reference cooler at 40dB for quiet mode and 55dB for Uber at ~1m.


Quote:


> Next up we have noise testing that we took with a sound meter about six inches away from the motherboard.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ...Another impressive drop , but HT4U found the same result with a MK-26...


Yeah but you've gotta remember they were testing a 140mm setup. A big selling point is that you have the flexibility to easily increase performance by getting a larger clc.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah with an h70 my temps dropped 18-20c with my overvolt and I just have one 120mm in push.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> It protrudes about 1/2 inch off the card and that's not far enough to case any issues with side fans on a case.


Does an H40 work? I'd be willing to test it out on my 6950.


----------



## Sinderan

Buying a new card and wanna get one of these, any recommendations on a GTX 770 that will be work?


----------



## Face2Face

I wonder if I can get longer screws for the back retention plate? It would need to clear the reactor on the back of the GTX 780 Lightning.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hmmm!
Just saw Linus' video - I must say I'm tempted.
Not like I have any problems with temps, but curiosity has gotten me.

The only problem I have is that the part is only US available right now...


----------



## IF6WAS9

I ordered mine 11/28/13 when it said available 12/10/13 and now the website says available 12/16/13. Order says still processing, anyone get theirs or see that it has shipped?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> I ordered mine 11/28/13 when it said available 12/10/13 and now the website says available 12/16/13. Order says still processing, anyone get theirs or see that it has shipped?


They 10th was the original date for the launch. Due to weather issues we had to delay it a week. Nothing we can do about that.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> They 10th was the original date for the launch. Due to weather issues we had to delay it a week. Nothing we can do about that.


Ok, fair enough. If that date holds up I should have the unit in time for X-Mas vacation:thumb:


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

You should have it before xmas, pending Fedex and the weather.


----------



## Duality92

Still no answer if H40 works.


----------



## Potato77

so does this bracket work with non reference card as well or no?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Still no answer if H40 works.


Looks like it will work. It's an asetek unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Potato77*
> 
> so does this bracket work with non reference card as well or no?


It should work on most cards.


----------



## rack04

Is it possible to connect the pump to the pwm header on the video card to ramp the speed based on temp like the stock fans?


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Is it possible to connect the pump to the pwm header on the video card to ramp the speed based on temp like the stock fans?


It all depends on the CLC you get. I'm not sure about the others but the Antec 620 that I have on my card uses a 3 pin fan header for the pump so it's not true PWM. If the Pump on the one you are using or getting is PWM controllable then you could in theory get an adapter to get that connection to the right header to plug into the card. The only issue with this could be that I believe whatever you are plugging into the VGA fan header needs to be close to the same as the original fans (volt and amp rating) I could be wrong but it's something to check out if you are gonna attempt this.


----------



## Sinderan

If I removed all the hard drive cages would 2 x40's fit in the front of my Phantom 630? or would you mount both in the bottom, or one front and one bottom?
P.S. Don't actually have the Phantom yet, plan to order and build everything in January but I wanna have it all planned out now


----------



## gl0ry

So no more new orders until late January?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> So no more new orders until late January?


No new preorder date is set, but the next batch is coming in January. I imagine the demand for these is going to be high, just like the dwood brackets. I feel these will be selling very well for a good time to come, especially when you have Linus doing a full review on it (which sucked btw







)


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinderan*
> 
> If I removed all the hard drive cages would 2 x40's fit in the front of my Phantom 630? or would you mount both in the bottom, or one front and one bottom?
> P.S. Don't actually have the Phantom yet, plan to order and build everything in January but I wanna have it all planned out now


I dont think that would fit since the extra bit on the ends of the radiators actually makes them larger than 140x140 but I was thinking of doing something like this with two X60's



Using this


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> I dont think that would fit since the extra bit on the ends of the radiators actually makes them larger than 140x140 but I was thinking of doing something like this with two X60's
> 
> 
> 
> Using this


sandwiching is only good for lunch, not water cooling.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> sandwiching is only good for lunch, not water cooling.


lol well I dont like huge cases so this is going to be in an Arc Midi R2 but I dont know, are there any cases out there that have enough space for three 280mm rads that arent behemoths like the 900D or Enthoo Primo?


----------



## dreadlord369

If anyone got in on the original Pre-order and is willing to sell theirs for 40+shipping pm me!








Really want this for my new 290x. Dam thing is louder than a beached whale getting nailed in a back of a pickup truck.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> If anyone got in on the original Pre-order and is willing to sell theirs for 40+shipping pm me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want this for my new 290x. Dam thing is louder than a beached whale getting nailed in a back of a pickup truck.


Can I be second in line







I will take a white or a black one if anyone want's to make some profit off of it.


----------



## gl0ry

ditto, i need a white one


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

This should make everyone happy.

http://store.nzxt.com/NZXT-KRAKEN-G10-GPU-BRACKET-p/rl-krg10.htm

Preorders going up for the second batch... GET IT NOW OR YOU MAY LOSE OUT!!!!

The first pre order sold out in DAYS.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Did anyone find out if any VRM coolers fit on this? I'm specifically look at the reference 290


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> This should make everyone happy.
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/NZXT-KRAKEN-G10-GPU-BRACKET-p/rl-krg10.htm
> 
> Preorders going up for the second batch... GET IT NOW OR YOU MAY LOSE OUT!!!!
> 
> The first pre order sold out in DAYS.


Where are the Europe pre orders







?

Or send me the design so i can use a 3d printer


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Did anyone find out if any VRM coolers fit on this? I'm specifically look at the reference 290


From the reviews coming in, you will not need it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Where are the Europe pre orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Or send me the design so i can use a 3d printer


check out caseking.de,

edit: caseking has them now for Europe http://bit.ly/KrakenG10EU


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> From the reviews coming in, you will not need it.


Thanks, just ordered.

Funny this costed $40 while the brand new H40 I got costed $12







I'm just glad I can finally use my 92 gentle typhoon that has been boxed up for years.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1sr9od/kraken_g10_update_and_qa/


----------



## Face2Face

I just ordered a black one. Very excited to get this on my lightning. Thanks for letting us know Deadpool.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I just ordered a black one. Very excited to get this on my lightning. Thanks for letting us know Deadpool.


Its not a problem at all. I want to make sure that everyone has the most up to date info on this product.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> check out caseking.de,
> 
> edit: caseking has them now for Europe http://bit.ly/KrakenG10EU


Thx, white one not in stock


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Thx, white one not in stock


LOL, that's cause the white one looks the best


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> LOL, that's cause the white one looks the best


Surprisingly, the Red unit sold out the fastest for us.


----------



## cravinmild

Mine is a red black theme so red is what I would have grabbed but dang those white ones look so pure and god like .....


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Surprisingly, the Red unit sold out the fastest for us.


I'd expect red and black to sell out the fastest because I ALWAYS see red builds everywhere. Red has to be one of the most popular build colors (a lot of mobos, amd cards, and various computer parts are red so its just easy to build with). Also black would work on most rigs.

I am not sure if I want black or white... If I went for white I would paint it green to match my build... but I am not sure I want to paint it. And I am not sure if I would want black considering my build is mostly black with green accents and more green could always benefit.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> If anyone got in on the original Pre-order and is willing to sell theirs for 40+shipping pm me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want this for my new 290x. Dam thing is louder than a beached whale getting nailed in a back of a pickup truck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> This should make everyone happy.
> 
> http://store.nzxt.com/NZXT-KRAKEN-G10-GPU-BRACKET-p/rl-krg10.htm
> 
> Preorders going up for the second batch... GET IT NOW OR YOU MAY LOSE OUT!!!!
> 
> The first pre order sold out in DAYS.


Thanks deadpool! Placed my order.

However, my previous offer still stands. I want to get my hands on one asap!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> I'd expect red and black to sell out the fastest because I ALWAYS see red builds everywhere. Red has to be one of the most popular build colors (a lot of mobos, amd cards, and various computer parts are red so its just easy to build with). Also black would work on most rigs.
> 
> I am not sure if I want black or white... If I went for white I would paint it green to match my build... but I am not sure I want to paint it. And I am not sure if I would want black considering my build is mostly black with green accents and more green could always benefit.


I would find a local powder coating place near you and have them shot a green on it... It will last longer and look better in the end.


----------



## gl0ry

I was able to put a pre-order in for the White one. Thank you!


----------



## Mitiko78

My Kraken with gigabyte 770 4gb

I put the heatsinks for the VRAM .... a little warm and it is better to put them, now I take another 8 for the remaining VRAM nude! (upper and lower is better)! Sotto stress by default this makes me Kraken 20° less (from 62 to 40) !!!


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I was able to put a pre-order in for the White one. Thank you!


Same here! Cant wait to get these.


----------



## Potato77

does the nzxt website ship to canada?


----------



## feartheturtle

Will the Kraken G10 be sold exclusively on NZXT's online store or will it eventually make its way to Newegg and Amazon? If so, when?


----------



## robotninja

Thanks, just ordered a black one and a shim from frozencpu.

Any idea on shipping estimate for 2nd batch or are we still going with end of january?


----------



## winterwarrior

Just ordered 2 black ones








Can't wait these will make a ton of difference in the rats nest that is my case atm









And thanks Deadpool for the heads up and all the good info, it's nice to see NZXT give OCN some love.


----------



## Sinderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitiko78*
> 
> My Kraken with gigabyte 770 4gb
> 
> I put the heatsinks for the VRAM .... a little warm and it is better to put them, now I take another 8 for the remaining VRAM nude! (upper and lower is better)! Sotto stress by default this makes me Kraken 20° less (from 62 to 40) !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


Is your PCB bending there? I was looking at getting the Rev 2.0 of that card that has 2 8 pin power connectors, but if its gonna be a problem I'll get another!


----------



## Mitiko78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinderan*
> 
> Is your PCB bending there? I was looking at getting the Rev 2.0 of that card that has 2 8 pin power connectors, but if its gonna be a problem I'll get another!


Slightly bend the piece under white .... xchè are the cables to bother him .... but the gpu NIt is not bent! But I must say, that if they make a cut where the power of the mind, it would not hurt


----------



## Mitiko78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitiko78*
> 
> Slightly bend the piece under white .... xchè are the cables to bother him .... but the gpu NIt is not bent! But I must say, that if they make a cut where the power of the mind, it would not hurt


*gpu is not bent


----------



## DapperDan795

Just ordered my black one. Where would be the best mounting spot for the x40 on a phantom 820?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Just ordered my black one. Where would be the best mounting spot for the x40 on a phantom 820?


Either in front or on the pivot fan.


----------



## Potato77

does the nzxt website ship to canada?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Either in front or on the pivot fan.


Aw sweet I was hoping it would fit on the pivot fan. Thanks! Think this fan would be a sufficient fan? I don't want to use the one with white blades.

Also, if I don't care to control the fan on the G10 would it be ok to just plug directly to 10 port fan hub instead of the pump?


----------



## velocityx

has any one tried multiple corsair hydro units in one system using corsair link system?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Potato77*
> 
> does the nzxt website ship to canada?


Yes we do. You will need to use the international checkout button


----------



## treats

That cooler is pretty sweet, if I didn't buy a 780 Classified recently I would pick up a 290X just to mess with it.

Been waiting for a solution like this, and have always had a good experience with NZXT.


----------



## dosmond

yeah, but too badthe shipping cost is almost the same price of the bracket... so nearly $60 shipping included...


----------



## ds84

Can i connect a 92mm pwm fan to my gpu fan header and let it control instead?


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Can i connect a 92mm pwm fan to my gpu fan header and let it control instead?


Yes, but the GPU PWM header is not a standard 4-pin motherboard PWM header. You'd have to rewire the lead on the fan yourself or use a converter cable such as:

http://www.quietpc.com/gel-pwm-vga-cable


----------



## Unlucky_7

When will these be available at retail? The shipping cost on the NZXT website is too high to justify the purchase


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> When will these be available at retail? The shipping cost on the NZXT website is too high to justify the purchase


I almost didn't buy it because of what you said but I decided to check the price myself and it was only $7. I'm sure the price varies with location...


----------



## DapperDan795

Unless he meant international? My shipping was $10 to Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Yeah I was referring to international.

Would come to around $60 for the bracket + possible import taxes.


----------



## dambrosioj

What is everyone recommending to use for VRM heatsinks with the Kraken? Any good low profile ones I could get online?


----------



## mrr9

Can someone please post their parts purchase. Prices and links if possible.
1) VRM Heatsinks 2) CLC


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dambrosioj*
> 
> What is everyone recommending to use for VRM heatsinks with the Kraken? Any good low profile ones I could get online?


These http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1387118752&sr=1-1&keywords=ram+heatsink are low profile but you'll have to remove the sticky stuff if you want to use a better thermal adhesive.

My bad, just noticed the question was vrm heat sinks and not ram. The vrm's seem to be fine with the fan as others have mentioned.


----------



## DapperDan795

Do you really think heatsinks are needed? The two reviews I have looked at seemed to have lowered vrm cooling with just the 92mm ran blowing on them.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Do you really think heatsinks are needed? The two reviews I have looked at seemed to have lowered vrm cooling with just the 92mm ran blowing on them.


can you give some links? from what I've seen only legitreviews said something about vrm's in their review


----------



## DapperDan795

I can't seem to find the other one. It had a graph showing 3 setups. Normal, g10 and then waterblock. It was on a 7970 and they didn't have to use the shim on that particular model but did mention others will. The vrm cooling was on par with the ref cooler. Legitreviews site showed slightly better cooling. Sorry about the link but I checked again and still can't dig up where I saw it. Someone earlier linked some cheap copper sinks. I wonder how beneficial those would be.


----------



## dambrosioj

I actually did mean ram I think that was my bad. So these are good for the ram? What thermal adhesive would you recommend?


----------



## tx-jose

Dont see any photos if the AIO mounted on the rear exhaust 120/140. Kinda scared to order one for my 7950 since I have an H100i in the roof of my Corsair 650D


----------



## IHAIRedsox

NZXT G10 & Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 working in harmony !!!


----------



## IHAIRedsox

NZXT Phantom 530 black
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
INTEL i7-3970X @ stockclock
ASUS GTX Titan @ 1176 MHz and G10 Kraken Cooler
G.SKILL RipJawsZ 16GB @ DDR3-2133
SAMSUNG SSD 840 Pro 512GB
SEAGATE Barracuda XT 2TB
WD VelociRaptor 600GB
SEA SONIC Platinum Series 1000W
LG Bluray
BitFenix Recon

Front: 2x BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm - blue - in
Bottom: 2x BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm - in
Side: BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm - blue - in
Top: Kraken X60 @ BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 140mm - pull - out
Rear: Kraken X40 @ BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 140mm - pull - out
positive AirFlow

CPU Cooling: Kraken X60 with 2x BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 140mm
GPU Cooling: G10 Kraken X40 with BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 140mm; be quiet! Silent Wings 2 92mm; Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1

CPU and GPU @ Arctic MX-4

Ambient Temp: 21
GPU Temp idle: 24
GPU Temp max: 47 (Valley Benchmark 1920x1200 8xAA fullscreen) oc

CPU Temp idle: 34
CPU Temp max: 69 (Intel BurnTest maximum)

GPU Fan-setting @ 50% all the time - quiet
CPU Fan-setting never went > 45% - quiet again
Recon Fan-setting - auto Low

By the way: Added a temp sensor from the Recon to the VRMs - 42 max BUT with be quiet! Silent Wings 2 92mm (Valley Benchmark 1920x1200 8xAA fullscreen) oc
By the way: Added a temp sensor from the Recon to the VRAMs - 39 max BUT with Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS (Valley Benchmark 1920x1200 8xAA fullscreen) oc

By the way: I dont use the Kraken Control Software. Only using the Asetek USB drivers and OpenHM. Did set the GPU Fans via MB-Fan-Controler to 50% all the time and the CPU I aso set via Rampage IV Bios settings.

Sorry that I had to exchange the NZXT Fans for better ones


----------



## DapperDan795

Nvm, I posted this before you posted your update

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHAIRedsox*
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT G10 & Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 working in harmony !!!


What kind of GPU? Also can you give us some temp readings please? Looks good sir


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Asus GTX Titan - my setup is a post up ....


----------



## IHAIRedsox

I mean honestly folks, dont bother about full loop WC anymore. rather save some money on Asetek USB Cooling Devices AND time, both you can spend with your kids. No more maintainance .... more time on the playground or baseball field !


----------



## dosmond

Well, shipping internationally to canada is out of the question, I will have to wait until other sources are selling them in canada...
For now though I've made up my mind on getting the Kraken g10 to go with my unused corsair h70. In the meanwhile I started picking with things on my Gigabyte windforce hd7950, I have one fan completely failed and another making a hell of a lot of noise, its on its way out... so I started experimenting...
I have an older cooler from years past, I know it's a zalman cu ??? something 7700 ?? maybe dunno, I wanted to see if it will fit on my card, it does... but even it has an issue with the shim, (I know you guy's will think I'm crazy... ) I removed the shim and installed the cooler, and tested it, bad idea, it worked but completely choked in testing..... temps went up to 90 degrees Celsius stopped test reapplied old heatsink, witout shim and with new grease... temps now at 67 C under full burn testing.... and with two 120mm fans strapped onto the heatsink... that will do until I can get my hands on the kraken g10

http://s571.photobucket.com/user/dosmond/library/HD7950%20shim%20removal%20Ghetto%20Mod


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dambrosioj*
> 
> I actually did mean ram I think that was my bad. So these are good for the ram? What thermal adhesive would you recommend?


Sorry, I can't say if they are good or not as I have no experience with them. I just saw that they were low profile enough to fit. If you search Frozen CPU or Amazon for ram heat sinks you'll find other versions too. As for thermal adhesive, Arctic alumina has worked for me in the past and isn't supposed to be conductive so no worries if you accidentally make a mess.


----------



## CaHan

Can anyone confirm that the kraken g10 fit on a EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler 3 GB
it has the same Pcb as the reference model.

and i wonder is this metal baseplate thats on the inside for the Pcb could be montet along with the kranken G10


----------



## Bajawah

The superclocked is the same PCB. So yes it will work.

In reading the NZXT site, it appears that this has a high chance of working on non-reference as well.

"Our compatibility list is limited to reference designs, but non-reference designs will most likely work, provided the board partner did not change the location of the die, die height, or screw spacing."

From here : http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html

In even looking at the Kingpin 780ti, the die seems to be in the same place.

Thoughts?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

The GPU should be in the same place, so I think it will work.

The reason why I have said I think, is because I havent gotten my hands on a kingpin 780 ti yet.


----------



## arcade9

This is very interesting, already considering buying 3 for my 280x's

How many slots does it takes? 2 slots? 2.5 slots?

thanks


----------



## Bajawah

I remember hearing 2.5.

No more than that I know.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> This is very interesting, already considering buying 3 for my 280x's
> 
> How many slots does it takes? 2 slots? 2.5 slots?
> 
> thanks


Bajawah is correct it will take up about 2.5 slots, however if you're willing to mod it and trim it down a bit you could probably get it down to a 2 slot if you used a thin fan to replace the one that it comes with.

Maybe the Rep could comment on this as I am not 100% on this but from all the pictures that is my take.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> This is very interesting, already considering buying 3 for my 280x's
> 
> How many slots does it takes? 2 slots? 2.5 slots?
> 
> thanks


With the Card it takes 2.5 slots. I dont know about shaving it down and a smaller fan, just due to the pump and pumps tubes being so big also.


----------



## famous1994

I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## timnswede

Do you you guys know if this will work on Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

The vendor really doesnt matter, just the model. So the 7970 will work, but you might need a shim if you have a recessed die.


----------



## timnswede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The vendor really doesnt matter, just the model. So the 7970 will work, but you might need a shim if you have a recessed die.


How would I find if my die is recessed or not? google didn't help much. Oh and my 7970 is on a custom pcb, so will it still work?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timnswede*
> 
> How would I find if my die is recessed or not? google didn't help much. Oh and my 7970 is on a custom pcb, so will it still work?


Most are recessed - $2 for a shim - I would just buy it and install it either way, it will ensure good contact.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20761/thr-215/Pure_Copper_Thermal_Shim_-_15mm_x_15mm_x_05mm.html?tl=g8c487s2034


----------



## timnswede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Most are recessed - $2 for a shim - I would just buy it and install it either way, it will ensure good contact.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20761/thr-215/Pure_Copper_Thermal_Shim_-_15mm_x_15mm_x_05mm.html?tl=g8c487s2034


Think I'll go for this one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html but thanks for the link. Now I just have to wait for them to come back in stock :./ Is there no way to pre-order for whatever batch comes after the January one?


----------



## USFORCES

Even though it will never compare to a real loop $29.99 is danm cheap!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Even though it will never compare to a real loop $29.99 is danm cheap!


you also have to account for the actual cooler.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timnswede*
> 
> Think I'll go for this one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html but thanks for the link. Now I just have to wait for them to come back in stock :./ Is there no way to pre-order for whatever batch comes after the January one?


There is absolutely no reason to buy that one. They are the same thickness and copper is copper. I wouldn't wait and spend more for something that has the name EK next to it...


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> you also have to account for the actual cooler.


USD = G10 Bracket $40 with shipping + $50 for H55 AIO = $90 Not too bad for pretty low temps on the GPU. Depending on your card you may want to purchase some vrm and memory heatsinks if you plan on overvolting and overclocking.. This is OCN so that is likely







, so add another $20 to the total. But still, not bad for the money.


----------



## moosehead11

Can you use a H60 with this? I have one lying around that i would love to make use of if i can


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosehead11*
> 
> Can you use a H60 with this? I have one lying around that i would love to make use of if i can


Unfortunately the g10 only works with the round pump asetek models. Any of the square ones like the h60, h80 etc do not fit.

Unless there is a round pump version I am not aware of...


----------



## theilya

I wonder how this compares to non ref 290/x.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

We've just uploaded our official Kraken G10 installation video, check it out here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6M3zxfxUEc


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> http://vimeo.com/82294812


You could use a more enthusiastic presenter


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You could use a more enthusiastic presenter


Are you volunteering?


----------



## cravinmild

Very good video to showcase the bracket







Great easy to follow guide, makes it seem so effortless- how many times he practice those moves btw Ive done this mod many times and its never been that easy










This will be the video I recommend ... not Linus's unboxing vid


----------



## Sinderan

xD3aDPooLx, is it possible to fit 2 x40's in the front or bottom of a Phantom 630? Haven't gotten the case yet but when I get my Financial Aid refund in January I wanna be ready to order


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Very good video to showcase the bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great easy to follow guide, makes it seem so effortless- how many times he practice those moves btw Ive done this mod many times and its never been that easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the video I recommend ... not Linus's unboxing vid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I wonder how this compares to non ref 290/x.


Agreed. I thought the video was great and explained everything well. I don't need a car salesman telling me how to put on a videocard bracket. I like Linus, but his video was really really bad.... I mean no temps? That's like testing a videocard with no FPS results....


----------



## cravinmild

I like Linus too but i dont think he is one of us anymore, he needs a suit and tie now


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinderan*
> 
> xD3aDPooLx, is it possible to fit 2 x40's in the front or bottom of a Phantom 630? Haven't gotten the case yet but when I get my Financial Aid refund in January I wanna be ready to order


Yes you can,


----------



## Novulux

Well, let's see how things go from here.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see how things go from here.


Would've sold you my gloss black switch for cheap lol. I'm moving over to a phantom 820

Have fun with all the toys


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see how things go from here.


Looking good. Post some pics and what you think of the bracket later.


----------



## Novulux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Looking good. Post some pics and what you think of the bracket later.


Well, I was moved my entire setup over and was running benchmarks pre bracket to have a comparison. When I opened the G10 box though, I was disappointed to see I had received black when my order was white, especially after I got a white case to go with it! Not too much of a big deal, but I might wait until support responds to see if I can get the color I ordered. (Although if they don't respond before the weekend, I guess I'm sticking with black)


----------



## cravinmild

keep it and have them advance exchange the bracket for white. Just ask the resident NZXT rep here


----------



## Gir

Mine will be delivered monday.

I'm definitely spoiled by Prime shipping, this is taking too long.


----------



## Novulux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> keep it and have them advance exchange the bracket for white. Just ask the resident NZXT rep here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> Well, I was moved my entire setup over and was running benchmarks pre bracket to have a comparison. When I opened the G10 box though, I was disappointed to see I had received black when my order was white, especially after I got a white case to go with it! Not too much of a big deal, but I might wait until support responds to see if I can get the color I ordered.


Well hopefully they still have them in reserve supply; still disappointed as I've been really anxious to test this and it's right in front of me!


----------



## cravinmild

Test it, I would


----------



## FlyingSolo

This is the best review so far

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

I don't think i will get this now after reading the review. I was gonna get it if it was quite when playing games then the reference gtx 780 cooler but its not


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This is the best review so far
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> I don't think i will get this now after reading the review. I was gonna get it if it was quite when playing games then the reference gtx 780 cooler but its not


Thanks for the review. +Rep
I was also considering getting if in the future for the 780Ti but after reading that... I don't think so. If I had a 290/x then I'd jump on this so quick.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This is the best review so far
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> I don't think i will get this now after reading the review. I was gonna get it if it was quite when playing games then the reference gtx 780 cooler but its not


Looks like a good review, glad they proved what a lot of people were thinking.


----------



## DapperDan795

Yeah that was a solid review....second guessing my order now and just go custom water loop


----------



## Doc3379

Wow, those VRM's looked toasty.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Thanks for the review. +Rep
> I was also considering getting if in the future for the 780Ti but after reading that... I don't think so. If I had a 290/x then I'd jump on this so quick.


Same hear if i had a 290 or 290X then i would have got one for sure.


----------



## Wirerat

I am certain the price of this will drop. Give it some time. Its really not going to sell well until they get it down around $15-$20.


----------



## VSG

Check out this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as

He did measurements without and with VRM and Vram heatsinks installed and the latter case worked nicely for him.


----------



## cravinmild

Some good stuff BUT you would not use a x40 on a 290 or titan. Those noise lvls are higher as the unit works much harder to cool, fan plugged into the pump unit..... please. X40 on a 560 or other midrange card is more realistic but certaily not on flagship cards. The test should have had higher end clc for proper results.


----------



## DapperDan795

After seeing these last 2 reviews I think I am gonna cancel my order. Just too much info on vrm heat to ignore and I don't like the idea of having permanent heatsinks added. ....time to start shopping for water parts I guess


----------



## eternal7trance

It seems more like this cooler is better if you are leaving your card alone. But for a site like this and people who like to overclock, it's not a great idea

Maybe if they could get a small flat block to put on the vrm and mem


----------



## cravinmild

I didn't like those vrm temp pics either, looks very hot without a heatsink. I would prefer a shim mount vs the removal of the entire heatplate as required. NZXT should offer a bracket/shim version for those with rear mounted fans. With a rear mounted fan you can keep the heatsink and stock fan to cool the vrm area no different to stock cooling. I also noted how much cooler the card was around the pump mounting area, that I liked to see, another plus for this mod.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am certain the price of this will drop. Give it some time. Its really not going to sell well until they get it down around $15-$20.


Not going to sell well??? Correct me if I'm wrong but they've been completely sold out twice now and in extremely high demand?


----------



## IF6WAS9

I'd reserve judgment until some more users get their hands on this thing and test it with some mods. All the review sites are just mounting a cooler and then testing it. I'd like to see results with added heat sinks or reuse of some portion of the stock heat sink and replacement of the NZXT fan with something better.


----------



## xlim3y

If anyone got one of these and is disapointed, I'll buy it off you


----------



## Difozenn

Really doubting my order now after seeing those reviews.. :s


----------



## xlim3y

Well I have a dwood bracket with no fan mount on my top 780 lightning, and my VRM temps are actually lower than they are on the card that has the stock cooler (I do have a big 220mm side fan blowing air on the cards)

But I will tell you what, before I added the AIO to the top card, it was throttling at stock speeds. Now I can run both cards at 1200 with no problem.

Seeking a mount so I can do an AIO on the bottom card as well.


----------



## Kyronn94

If anyone from the UK is wondering then overclockers.co.uk has got them listed on their site, as well as the EK shim for 7900 series cards.

They just haven't received the shipment yet.

Not sure what to make of the vrm issue.
From that review it doesn't sound like they tried any decent fans.
I won't be using the stock fans that's for sure, noctua will be taking care of that for me!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Not going to sell well??? Correct me if I'm wrong but they've been completely sold out twice now and in extremely high demand?


They are in high demand because most people just want a quiet card they don't have to touch. But for an overclocker, this isn't that great.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> They are in high demand because most people just want a quiet card they don't have to touch. But for an overclocker, this isn't that great.


I completely disagree with you.

The core temps drop by about half in most reviews... You can install a VRM heatsink to dissipate the heat better, as the guy on the youtube video did. Dropped his VRM to ~53c which is plenty fine.


----------



## Difozenn

Aluminium vs copper heatsinks?


----------



## Novulux

Temperatures are decent for me now, somewhat quieter than the stock R9 290 cooler. Anyone know if I'll see further improvement with some IC Diamond I have lying around instead of the stock thermal compound that comes with the Kraken?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I completely disagree with you.
> 
> The core temps drop by about half in most reviews... You can install a VRM heatsink to dissipate the heat better, as the guy on the youtube video did. Dropped his VRM to ~53c which is plenty fine.


One thing to consider is... the guy in that video was running valley, not the most demanding benchmark out there.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Okay everyone,

I knew this was going to come out.

FURMARK is no way to test VRM temps. I've had Furmark Kill a brand new card. Yes A brand new card testing stock settings. Furmark is designed overly abuse the card to the point of failure.

When your looking at benchmarks, you never hear about Furmark scores.

A titan is designed to have better cooling then a 780 or 780ti.

With that being said, Please take it with a grain of salt. PS review during the Heaven benchmark is a more accurate assessment of what it does.

Novulux, I will PM with some info and I will work on getting you fixed. Also the Asetek stock paste is Shin estu.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Okay everyone,
> 
> I knew this was going to come out.
> 
> FURMARK is no way to test VRM temps. I've had Furmark Kill a brand new card. Yes A brand new card testing stock settings. Furmark is designed overly abuse the card to the point of failure.
> 
> When your looking at benchmarks, you never hear about Furmark scores.
> 
> A titan is designed to have better cooling then a 780 or 780ti.
> 
> With that being said, Please take it with a grain of salt. PS review during the Heaven benchmark is a more accurate assessment of what it does.
> 
> Novulux, I will PM with some info and I will work on getting you fixed. Also the Asetek stock paste is Shin estu.


That's true too, I would never run Furmark on my cards just because I'm afraid the GPU will get degraded by it. But I do know that newer games like Far Cry 3 will strain a card more then Valley.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I completely disagree with you.
> 
> The core temps drop by about half in most reviews... You can install a VRM heatsink to dissipate the heat better, as the guy on the youtube video did. Dropped his VRM to ~53c which is plenty fine.


So first you say you disagree but then you suggest a better vrm option lol


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Okay everyone,
> 
> I knew this was going to come out.
> 
> FURMARK is no way to test VRM temps. I've had Furmark Kill a brand new card. Yes A brand new card testing stock settings. Furmark is designed overly abuse the card to the point of failure.
> 
> When your looking at benchmarks, you never hear about Furmark scores.
> 
> A titan is designed to have better cooling then a 780 or 780ti.
> 
> With that being said, Please take it with a grain of salt. PS review during the Heaven benchmark is a more accurate assessment of what it does.
> 
> Novulux, I will PM with some info and I will work on getting you fixed. Also the Asetek stock paste is Shin estu.


Furmark is bad. That is a universal fact. However, that review was running both cards at stock, at unbelievable loads (Furmark).

But you forgot a lovely problem. Stock.

Now, what do you think is going to happen when people start to over-volt their cards? It is going to transform that "unrealistic" load into a realistic load, especially on highly demanding games (pushing GPUs to 100% usage) or benchmarks. And especially with Nvidia reference in general having weak VRMs that can't stand as high of temperatures as VRMs on AMD reference, what then?

Word of advice, don't make this into a PR nightmare and try and write off reviews. Take them all, and use that information to work on problems for the next release. And right now, this is a problem with this product.

Also, the Titan was never designed to have better cooling than the GTX 780/780Ti. They all use the same cooler.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Furmark is bad. That is a universal fact. However, that review was running both cards at stock, at unbelievable loads (Furmark).
> 
> But you forgot a lovely problem. Stock.
> 
> Now, what do you think is going to happen when people start to over-volt their cards? It is going to transform that "unrealistic" load into a realistic load, especially on highly demanding games (pushing GPUs to 100% usage) or benchmarks. And especially with Nvidia reference in general having weak VRMs that can't stand as high of temperatures as VRMs on AMD reference, what then?
> 
> Word of advice, don't make this into a PR nightmare and try and write off reviews. Take them all, and use that information to work on problems for the next release. And right now, this is a problem with this product.
> 
> Also, the Titan was never designed to have better cooling than the GTX 780/780Ti. They all use the same cooler.


I can not write off reviews. But we are doing our best to make sure that we get some issues taken care of.

When people start over volting their cards, then that is on them. We offer no warranty on your card if and when you modify it. Under normal conditions, then the G10 with fan will do the job correctly, while keeping the temps down.


----------



## Hegemon875

Has anyone found any reviews using a 240 or 280mm cooler?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Pure overclock did the review on a Kraken X40


----------



## gl0ry

Does anyone have the specs of the 92mm fan that come with the g10? Would be nice to know the airflow and noise levels.

Was thinking about getting some aftermarket ones to throw on it when I get it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Does anyone have the specs of the 92mm fan that come with the g10? Would be nice to know the airflow and noise levels.
> 
> Was thinking about getting some aftermarket ones to throw on it when I get it.


I'll get some hard specs tomorrow for you.


----------



## CaHan

just wanted to say i love my G10 and my new Evga 780 Sc









and it is possible på mont both the G10 and The reinforced Base Plate from the Acx Cooler


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaHan*
> 
> just wanted to say i love my G10 and my new Evga 780 Sc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is possible på mont both the G10 and The reinforced Base Plate from the Acx Cooler


Nice! VRM and GPU temps?


----------



## CaHan

the Gpu temps are Down to 45-50 while playing BF4 insted for 72, so im pretty happy with that.
Dont have software to monitor VRM temps, but did hit them with my laser temp gun







and that showed 20 degree from 95 to 75 so that ok


----------



## ds84

Wanna ask, whr to connect the 92mm fan? Connect to the aio along with the aio fans? What if i have a pwm fan?


----------



## Difozenn

Quote:


> showed 20 degree from *95* to 75 so that *ok*


what?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difozenn*
> 
> what?


I think its a means a 20c drop over stock


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I think its a means a 20c drop over stock


Yeah Im guessing he meant 95 was the temps with the stock cooler and 75 is the new temp. Be interesting to see the temps using VRM heatsinks and a 280mm cooler.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I think its a means a 20c drop over stock
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im guessing he meant 95 was the temps with the stock cooler and 75 is the new temp. Be interesting to see the temps using VRM heatsinks and a 280mm cooler.
Click to expand...

I'm confused what a 280mm cooler does for the vrms?


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm confused what a 280mm cooler does for the vrms?


Oh no you misunderstand. I just want to see a review using a 280mm radiator lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm confused what a 280mm cooler does for the vrms?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you misunderstand. I just want to see a review using a 280mm radiator lol.
Click to expand...

Oops my bad.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Wanna ask, whr to connect the 92mm fan? Connect to the aio along with the aio fans? What if i have a pwm fan?


It all depends, some AIO come with a fan cable coming out of the pump to plug a fan into (like the Antec 620) This lets you control the fan plugged into it along with the pump.
Or you could plug the 92mm fan into a mobo header
Or you could plug it into the PSU directly using a 3pin to molex adapter
Or you could plug it into a fan controller if you have one
If the 92mm is a PWM then you would need to plug it into something with PWM like the CPU fan header on your motherboard (usually the cpu header is a 4 pin pwm)
Lastly (this is what I plan to do once I get mine) they sell adapter cables that will convert a standard 3pin fan header into the type of fan header that can be plugged directly into your graphics card. This allows you to use the GPU software like MSI Afterburner to set a custom fan profile etc etc...

Hope this helps, I tried to cover all the options


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> It all depends, some AIO come with a fan cable coming out of the pump to plug a fan into (like the Antec 620) This lets you control the fan plugged into it along with the pump.
> Or you could plug the 92mm fan into a mobo header
> Or you could plug it into the PSU directly using a 3pin to molex adapter
> Or you could plug it into a fan controller if you have one
> If the 92mm is a PWM then you would need to plug it into something with PWM like the CPU fan header on your motherboard (usually the cpu header is a 4 pin pwm)
> Lastly (this is what I plan to do once I get mine) they sell adapter cables that will convert a standard 3pin fan header into the type of fan header that can be plugged directly into your graphics card. This allows you to use the GPU software like MSI Afterburner to set a custom fan profile etc etc...
> 
> Hope this helps, I tried to cover all the options


Thanks for the reply.. had considered ur options before.. but nt sure which would b good. Coz if connect to mobo, hw is it gonna sense the temp and adjust the fan speed accordingly? Also, it seems like either connecting to gpu via a cable or to aio would b best for nw.


----------



## CaHan

first off, sorry for my english









and yes its was a 20c drop. compared to the EVGA ACX cooler.

have thougt about adding heatsinks to the baseplate, just to see if its preformes even better


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaHan*
> 
> just wanted to say i love my G10 and my new Evga 780 Sc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is possible på mont both the G10 and The reinforced Base Plate from the Acx Cooler


Could you kindly measure the spacing from fan to the memory chips?


----------



## CaHan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Could you kindly measure the spacing from fan to the memory chips?


1,1 cm


----------



## Novulux

So I didn't initially get the results I would've liked, cooler but not enough. I adjusted the airflow in my case, switched the thermal paste, and used greater mounting pressure, and I believe it's where I want it to be. I also ordered some VRM heatsinks for later.
Here is a small temperature comparison with 3DMark. I have BF4 that I can monitor if anybody wants.

Reached 83 degrees with stock cooling, I'm sorry I didn't have the foresight to check VRM temps.


With G10: Maxed out at 43, with VRM temps in the low 50s. Hopefully the heatsinks will lower this.


This was just a simple benchmark that I could run quickly, time for games!
Here was BF4 campaign, all ultra but 2xMSAA (I think) 1440p


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the comparison. What do you mean by greater mounting pressure?


----------



## Novulux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks for the comparison. What do you mean by greater mounting pressure?


Oh sorry, I mean I just tightened the cooler and bracket much much more.

Also I overclocked the core 15% and my 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme Graphics Score went from 4700 to 5300, but the temp only went up 1 degree and a couple for VRM temps


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Those are some awesome graphs and what I was looking for.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Those are some awesome graphs and what I was looking for.


Hey deadpool, did you ever get those specs for the 92mm fan?


----------



## Kyronn94

It looks like if your card has some kind of front plate, then you have absolutely nothing to worry about?


----------



## IF6WAS9

Finished putting this together last night. I took a dremel and hack saw to the stock 1 piece heatsink on the 780 TI SC to allow the G10 to fit and installed EVGA back plates. Due to holiday activities I haven't had time to test anything other than a full screen Heaven run at 2560x1440 on extreme settings & stock clocks but gpu temps never went over 50.


----------



## ThundaFresh

do you think you would be able to mount the reference shroud back onto the gpu?
I want to get this but still use the reference cooler. my idea is to remove the stock heatsink, get rid of the metal fan portion of g10.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Finished putting this together last night. I took a dremel and hack saw to the stock 1 piece heatsink on the 780 TI SC to allow the G10 to fit and installed EVGA back plates. Due to holiday activities I haven't had time to test anything other than a full screen Heaven run at 2560x1440 on extreme settings & stock clocks but gpu temps never went over 50.


How is the 92mm Noctua fan vs the Stock one that comes with the g10 bracket? I was thinking about getting it as well. Also, have you done any tests as to which is better between intake and exhaust for the VRM cooling.


----------



## Difozenn

Did you connect the rad fans to your mobo or fan controller?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difozenn*
> 
> Did you connect the rad fans to your mobo or fan controller?


I'm going to be connecting them to my fan controller. I already have all my gentle typhoons on my CPU radiator connected to it. Works great


----------



## tx-jose

how would the performance difference be from a 120mm coler to a 140mm cooler? my case only fits a 120mm on the rear exhaust as I already have a H100i up top...and have an Antech Kuhler 620 laying around but I would like to get a red one for my 7950 as it runs hot as hell....80* on a aftermarket cooler isn't normal.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think this solution makes sense when you have a custom card with VRM/VRAM cooling.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThundaFresh*
> 
> do you think you would be able to mount the reference shroud back onto the gpu?I want to get this but still use the reference cooler. my idea is to remove the stock heatsink, get rid of the metal fan portion of g10.


I don't think that is possible, if I understand your question.

The Noctua fans are pushing right now but I'm waiting for an infrared thermometer to get an idea of the vrm temps as the 780's don't seem to have sensors there. The rad fans are connected to a fan controller, pumps and vrm fans to the mb.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Hey deadpool, did you ever get those specs for the 92mm fan?


Sorry was sick on monday... Stupid Flu.

Here is the fan spec.

Fan Dimensions
92 x 92 x 25 mm
Fan Speed
1500 R.P.M.
Fan Air Pressure
1.21 mm-H2O
Noise Level
18.5 dBA
Bearing
Sleeve
Voltage
12 V
Current
0.15 A
Input Power
1.8 W


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> Oh sorry, I mean I just tightened the cooler and bracket much much more.
> 
> Also I overclocked the core 15% and my 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme Graphics Score went from 4700 to 5300, but the temp only went up 1 degree and a couple for VRM temps


So you were able to mount the G10 with the back plate? In that case I might grab a direct cu ii card since they already have a pretty back plate and separate heatsink for the VRMs.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Sorry was sick on monday... Stupid Flu.
> 
> Here is the fan spec.
> 
> Fan Dimensions
> 92 x 92 x 25 mm
> Fan Speed
> 1500 R.P.M.
> Fan Air Pressure
> 1.21 mm-H2O
> Noise Level
> 18.5 dBA
> Bearing
> Sleeve
> Voltage
> 12 V
> Current
> 0.15 A
> Input Power
> 1.8 W


Thank you!


----------



## MedRed

What are the best VRM heatsink solutions?


----------



## drdrache

Just wondering, (still re-reading through the thread) has anyone gotten these to work with multiple kraken and fan control? i'm looking @ Crossfire 290x with x40's, with a x60 on my CPU.

EDIT : seems fan control works, if you are fine with the same fan curve on all devices present.


----------



## ds84

Can i presume this will work with 770 4Gb varients? Thinking of swapping my giga 770 2gb to giga 770 4gb... and hoping the G10 will work on it.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> What are the best VRM heatsink solutions?


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2360358


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> What are the best VRM heatsink solutions?
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2360358
Click to expand...

here is temps on a overclocked (slightly) 290x, after about 2 hour playing of Battlefield 4 @ ultra on a 120HZ 1440P monitor. that's with the 92MM fan plugged INTO the card, and this profile in MSI-AB, no heatsinks at this time.


EDIT:
Looks like I get better temps without the heatsink, than that guy gets WITH it.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> here is temps on a overclocked (slightly) 290x, after about 2 hour playing of Battlefield 4 @ ultra on a 120HZ 1440P monitor. that's with the 92MM fan plugged INTO the card, and this profile in MSI-AB, no heatsinks at this time.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Looks like I get better temps without the heatsink, than that guy gets WITH it.


2 hours gameplay isn't the same a stress-testing, not even close.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> here is temps on a overclocked (slightly) 290x, after about 2 hour playing of Battlefield 4 @ ultra on a 120HZ 1440P monitor. that's with the 92MM fan plugged INTO the card, and this profile in MSI-AB, no heatsinks at this time.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Looks like I get better temps without the heatsink, than that guy gets WITH it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours gameplay isn't the same a stress-testing, not even close.
Click to expand...

true, if you ignore the settings, and are a benchmark queen. but, in the REAL WORLD, it's closer to what people will see.

now, at ULTRA and @1440P, it pushes the system pretty hard. your one "it's not good enough" comment isn't required or needed. but thanks for the bumps!

In case someone else challenges this, ask yourself... how many overclocks can handle hours of "Stress testing" (3dmark/furmark) then crash like crazy on a real game? quite often, quite often.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> true, if you ignore the settings, and are a benchmark queen. but, in the REAL WORLD, it's closer to what people will see.
> 
> now, at ULTRA and @1440P, it pushes the system pretty hard. your one "it's not good enough" comment isn't required or needed. but thanks for the bumps!


the fact of the matter is, in the real world, you don't need the heatsinks to begin with if you're not pushing your card to the absolute limit, as you've just demonstrated. the only people who would be concerned with the VRM temps under "regular" load would be people running 24/7 mining rigs.

take a deep breath, no criticism. I'm just pointing out that your results are not comparative.


----------



## Tennobanzai

To me 2 hours of gaming without vsync + maxed out settings on 1440 is stable, but I don't know if BF4 is the correct game with all it's issues.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> To me 2 hours of gaming without vsync + maxed out settings on 1440 is stable, but I don't know if BF4 is the correct game with all it's issues.


no, I understand your point and I agree with you. trust me, I don't care about benchmark numbers either. but as soon as I put my card (R9 290X) under full load (by running something like Unigine or MSI Kombustor, or Bitmining) the VRM temps shoot right up to 95C+ and that is unsettling.

cores temps are way, WAY down - 94C previously, 46C with Kraken G10/Kraken X40 - and I would like to see an offering able to make the same improvements upon the VRAM and VRM temps


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> no, I understand your point and I agree with you. trust me, I don't care about benchmark numbers either. but as soon as I put my card (R9 290X) under full load (by running something like Unigine or MSI Kombustor, or Bitmining) the VRM temps shoot right up to 95C+ and that is unsettling.
> 
> cores temps are way, WAY down - 94C previously, 46C with Kraken G10/Kraken X40 - and I would like to see an offering able to make the same improvements upon the VRAM and VRM temps


Yeah I'm looking how I can keep my VRM temps down. Even though my 290 is meant for gaming, I want the best solution for the VRMs that they might see under extreme conditions. I'm thinking of trying out the Arctic Cooling heatsinks with my gentle typhoon 92mm. It seems to have around twice the amount of airflow.

Only thing that sucks is the VRMs that are in the middle might not get a lot of air since those are usually the dead spots for fans


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah I'm looking how I can keep my VRM temps down. Even though my 290 is meant for gaming, I want the best solution for the VRMs that they might see under extreme conditions. I'm thinking of trying out the Arctic Cooling heatsinks with my gentle typhoon 92mm. It seems to have around twice the amount of airflow.
> 
> Only thing that sucks is the VRMs that are in the middle might not get a lot of air since those are usually the dead spots for fans


For the dead spots on the fan, I would use a spacer to help eliminate the dead spot.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah I'm looking how I can keep my VRM temps down. Even though my 290 is meant for gaming, I want the best solution for the VRMs that they might see under extreme conditions. I'm thinking of trying out the Arctic Cooling heatsinks with my gentle typhoon 92mm. It seems to have around twice the amount of airflow.


this video might be able to give you some good (promising) insight: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as
especially so because they use the Arctic Cooling VR005 kit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Only thing that sucks is the VRMs that are in the middle might not get a lot of air since those are usually the dead spots for fans


ah, I didn't even think about that!

the only glaring issue I have with the Kraken G10 kit is that the waterblock backplate makes a GPU backplate unfeasible without modding, and it's a lot of weight to be hanging on a $600 PCB


----------



## ds84

Is the 4-pin on the gpu same as the 4-pin on the mobo?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Is the 4-pin on the gpu same as the 4-pin on the mobo?


no, it's not. I was confused how he hooked that up, also. maybe a converter? 4-Pin PWM Fan Connector (Male) to 4-Pin Mini GPU Fan Connector (Female)


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> To me 2 hours of gaming without vsync + maxed out settings on 1440 is stable, but I don't know if BF4 is the correct game with all it's issues.
> 
> Only thing that sucks is the VRMs that are in the middle might not get a lot of air since those are usually the dead spots for fans


I for one don't see many issues, FPS are down about 15% with the last patches, but smoothness seems up.

for the fans dead-spot, you are like 50-60MM from the board, and there are components there that break the airflow and push it in every direction. I don't disagree with there being a dead spot, just is it really "measurable" for our uses?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Is the 4-pin on the gpu same as the 4-pin on the mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> no, it's not. I was confused how he hooked that up, also. maybe a converter? 4-Pin PWM Fan Connector (Male) to 4-Pin Mini GPU Fan Connector (Female)
Click to expand...

that's exactly the part. I have a handful from other videocard projects.

One thing you need to know about me guys, I have about 5lbs of copper heatsinks, and i'm anal-retentive about any mods I do (which is why, I actually have very few mods finished, very few are "worth the effort" when done.) personally, in a properly ventilated case, this MAY be one of those instances. I'm waiting for my 9W/m thermal tape to show up, then I may try some. but no promises.


----------



## rewtyw

Dont see any photos if the AIO mounted on the rear exhaust 120/140. Kinda scared to order one for my 7950 I have an H100i in the roof of my Corsair 650D


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewtyw*
> 
> Dont see any photos if the AIO mounted on the rear exhaust 120/140. Kinda scared to order one for my 7950 I have an H100i in the roof of my Corsair 650D


I mounted mine in the 140mm rear exhaust of a CM Storm Trooper, if that gives you any indication.. plenty of arc in the tubing (Kraken X40)


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewtyw*
> 
> Dont see any photos if the AIO mounted on the rear exhaust 120/140. Kinda scared to order one for my 7950 I have an H100i in the roof of my Corsair 650D


I didn't want to show this picture, because it's horribad,

but my X40 is on the rear of my Air 540 :


----------



## cravinmild

"Best" rad placement is really only important when trying to get the lowest possible temps you can (which is fine), we are talking about 50c average load temps with this mod... in most cases max temp would increase to 55-65c with bad rad placement-assuming good case airflow







.
When going down from stock 90c to a horrible 65c one still does not have much to complain about. Also if this mod is being done for noise reduction then having the rad mounted to be intake/exhaust while in the case will also greatly reduce sound.

If the inside of your pc looks like a ball of yarn exploded then all bets off


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> "Best" rad placement is really only important when trying to get the lowest possible temps you can (which is fine), we are talking about 50c average load temps with this mod... in most cases max temp would increase to 55-65c with bad rad placement-assuming good case airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> When going down from stock 90c to a horrible 65c one still does not have much to complain about. Also if this mod is being done for noise reduction then having the rad mounted to be intake/exhaust while in the case will also greatly reduce sound.
> 
> If the inside of your pc looks like a ball of yarn exploded then all bets off


I represent that comment! (need to redo the lines for the x40)


----------



## cravinmild

at times cable extenders can be your friend .... and they come sleeved


----------



## drdrache

sadly shipping on said items, not friends.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah I'm looking how I can keep my VRM temps down. Even though my 290 is meant for gaming, I want the best solution for the VRMs that they might see under extreme conditions. I'm thinking of trying out the Arctic Cooling heatsinks with my gentle typhoon 92mm. It seems to have around twice the amount of airflow.
> 
> Only thing that sucks is the VRMs that are in the middle might not get a lot of air since those are usually the dead spots for fans


I decided to purchase the heatsinks to more adequately cool the VRMs, VRAM, and MOSFETs, since I will be running my R9 290X as a miner for about 10-12 hours per day. I wasn't sure of the exact sizes I need, but I got 2 sizes for the different components:

0.5mm x 0.5mm Aluminum Heatsinks (for VRAM chips)

0.25mm x 0.25mm Aluminum Heatsinks (for VRMs and MOSFETs)

Arctic Alumina 2-step Ceramic Thermal Adhesive

I will try to remember to document the process of installing them and post the difference in temperatures


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Finished putting this together last night. I took a dremel and hack saw to the stock 1 piece heatsink on the 780 TI SC to allow the G10 to fit and installed EVGA back plates. Due to holiday activities I haven't had time to test anything other than a full screen Heaven run at 2560x1440 on extreme settings & stock clocks but gpu temps never went over 50.


How well do u think this would work for my tri fire set up? It looks like the cards should just be able to fit in the shroud of the G10 but im worried if i order them they wont work for me


----------



## valkyrie743

i just got my EVGA 780 Ti from step up (had a 780 sc acx) i miss my acx cooer. card never went over 71C running evga version for furmark. and was really quiet. i really want to get one of these cause having gnu temps of less than 50C is just awesome, but i really don't want my VRM's and ram chips getting to hot.

after reading this review http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/ i don't think ill be buying this unless i can find a cheap way to cool my vrm's
i don't want to screw up the stock HSF. if i needed to send my card in for warrantee for whatever reason, having a cut up stock cooler would cause problems.

as for the guy that posted that the top plate off the ACX version of the card works. i wounded if and how much evga would charge for sending out JUST that part alone. I doubt they will sell just that part but worth a shot.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> How well do u think this would work for my tri fire set up? It looks like the cards should just be able to fit in the shroud of the G10 but im worried if i order them they wont work for me


That's a nice rig you have, but I don't think you have the spacing between pci-e slots to make this work without modification of the G10 bracket.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> That's a nice rig you have, but I don't think you have the spacing between pci-e slots to make this work without modification of the G10 bracket.


Im wondering this because the bracket does hang a little over the side of the card. So my thought is you would have to carefully place it in or go from the bottom card yup. With this hang over the PCB it just kinda looks like u might ( depending on which water cooler ) be able to get it in.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Just speculation on my part, but I think you would have to cut the full length of the G10 bracket to just under the NZXT logo to have a chance at getting it to fit with dual slot spacing. While you could get a minimum decrease of 20 degrees in gpu temps, I'm not sure 3 cards sandwiched together like that would allow the fans to cool the vrm's & memory. A custom loop might be a better option for trifire 290x's.


----------



## villain

Impressive GPU temperatures, but the rest of the card gets way too hot. In this review their 290X hit VRM temperatures of up to 112°C!

Stock









G10 + X40


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Impressive GPU temperatures, but the rest of the card gets way too hot. In this review their 290X hit VRM temperatures of up to 112°C!
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G10 + X40


Cherry picking pictures to make your point only helps spread misinformation. Those pictures are from Furmark, which is known specifically to stress VRMs. They even say in the article "Furmark is somewhat of an unrealistic test for most users since it puts a much higher load on the video card than almost any game." Also, it's hardly fair to compare temps when running the stock cooler that cools the VRMS, against naked VRMs of the G10.

It's a pretty crappy review overall because anyone who looks into aftermarket cooling like the G10 is going to know about VRM temps and will add heatsinks to compensate. They say in the article "You can of course apply additional heatsinks to the VRM which is what *NZXT recommends* if you are concerned about the VRM cooling" showing they are aware of the temps, and the manufacturers recommendation, but chose not to review the cooler with VRM heatsinks.

Their mention of thermal epoxy is also inaccurate because it has been shown by quite a few people now that the majority of the VRMs can be cooled by a simple heatsink zip tied on with non-adhesive thermal pads.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Furthermore Furmark can and will kill cards and isn't an accurate assessment of what the G10 can do.


----------



## cravinmild

that may be but it still shows a difference between stock and modded. VRM cooling is still noticeably higher with the stock heatplate removed.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Yes, but an overclocked video will always produce more heat then a stock unit. Those temps in FURMARK are not what is normally going to be seen.

Our findings and most of the end user reviews will point out that the G10 does cool the VRM temps to stock or better levels. Once you add heatsinks (if you wanted too) you can lower those temps down further.

A few pages back, there was a user that had a slightly OC'd 290x and his VRM temps in BF4 where good, and he was without heat sinks.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Cherry picking pictures to make your point only helps spread misinformation. Those pictures are from Furmark, which is known specifically to stress VRMs. They even say in the article "Furmark is somewhat of an unrealistic test for most users since it puts a much higher load on the video card than almost any game." Also, it's hardly fair to compare temps when running the stock cooler that cools the VRMS, against naked VRMs of the G10.
> 
> *It's a pretty crappy review overall because anyone who looks into aftermarket cooling like the G10 is going to know about VRM temps and will add heatsinks to compensate*. They say in the article "You can of course apply additional heatsinks to the VRM which is what *NZXT recommends* if you are concerned about the VRM cooling" showing they are aware of the temps, and the manufacturers recommendation, but chose not to review the cooler with VRM heatsinks.
> 
> Their mention of thermal epoxy is also inaccurate because it has been shown by quite a few people now that the majority of the VRMs can be cooled by a simple heatsink zip tied on with non-adhesive thermal pads.


I'm interested in the product myself and it's not my intention to make it look bad. But I consider the lack of VRM cooling a problem. These pictures aren't cherry picked, it's just that there are no other thermal images out there that show the card fully stressed. Even though Furmark doesn't represent an everyday situation, it still shows how well the stock cooler does in this regard. Most people get this kind of cooling to overvolt and overclock, therefore it's also not adequate to rely on stock results as found in a few other reviews.

You're wrong if you think most of the people who get this also get VRM heatsinks. The product comes with a 92 mm fan which is marketed as "sufficient for VRM and VRam cooling". It isn't really a recommendation if it's not needed.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Impressive GPU temperatures, but the rest of the card gets way too hot. In this review their 290X hit VRM temperatures of up to 112°C!
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G10 + X40


Wonder what stock/overclocked mining temps would look like in that


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Yes, but an overclocked video will always produce more heat then a stock unit. Those temps in FURMARK are not what is normally going to be seen.
> 
> Our findings and most of the end user reviews will point out that the G10 does cool the VRM temps to stock or better levels. Once you add heatsinks (if you wanted too) you can lower those temps down further.
> 
> A few pages back, there was a user that had a slightly OC'd 290x and his VRM temps in BF4 where good, and he was without heat sinks.


I have no problems believing vrm are ok under normal conditions, futuremark is not normal conditions. I was only inferring the stock cooler on the back helps keep the rear of the card cooler then the G10. I do not believe the G10 would harm the card at all because of using it


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Furthermore Furmark can and will kill cards and isn't an accurate assessment of what the G10 can do.


How is it not accurate?

A large number of us mine for cryptocoins using our AMD cards and see temperatures very similar to what Furmark shows.

Its not exactly a uncommon work load these days in the enthusiast market, the very market this very item is aimed at.


----------



## Art Vanelay

That thing looks almost identical to those brackets that Dwood was making a couple years ago before he disappeared/died.

I'm glad someone's making these again, finally.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That thing looks almost identical to those brackets that Dwood was making a couple years ago before he disappeared/died.
> 
> I'm glad someone's making these again, finally.


Its a version of the dwood bracket, not sure the specifics but its like a dwood bracket 2.0


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> How is it not accurate?
> 
> A large number of us mine for cryptocoins using our AMD cards and see temperatures very similar to what Furmark shows.
> 
> Its not exactly a uncommon work load these days in the enthusiast market, the very market this very item is aimed at.


over 95% of people that are mining, are seriously overclocking and that is the problem where your going to run into issue with the VRM temps getting extremely high.

The thing I see the most is the over volting / over clocking the card is what is going to cause the most heat.

Also FURMARK is a card killer. Thus the reason why I am calling it not accurate. I watch my own card go up in flames because of it.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> How is it not accurate?
> 
> A large number of us mine for cryptocoins using our AMD cards and see temperatures very similar to what Furmark shows.
> 
> Its not exactly a uncommon work load these days in the enthusiast market, the very market this very item is aimed at.
> 
> 
> 
> over 95% of people that are mining, are seriously overclocking and that is the problem where your going to run into issue with the VRM temps getting extremely high.
> 
> The thing I see the most is the over volting / over clocking the card is what is going to cause the most heat.
> 
> Also FURMARK is a card killer. Thus the reason why I am calling it not accurate. I watch my own card go up in flames because of it.
Click to expand...

I agree, and I'm the one with the good VRM temps without a heatsink.

I agree with the observation of the overclocking and high VRMs, in that case the user should be smart enough to put heatsinks on the VRMs, not blame the product.
as is the G10 doesn't NEED heatsinks on what people are considering the problem child, the 290x/290, so it does it's job PERFECTLY and IN SPEC.

If you are at the point where the VRMs are overheating, you are at the point to make your own choice of how to fix your user created problems, don't blame NXZT NZXT. (EDIT: I can't ever seem to get this right it's NZXT!)

I'd like to see some #'s of VRMs on a mining card. everyone wants to say how bad they are, then show FURMARK pictures.
please someone put a picture where your speculation is.


----------



## gl0ry

Has anyone tested yet whether the VRM cooling performance is better with the fan pointed as intake or exhaust?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Has anyone tested yet whether the VRM cooling performance is better with the fan pointed as intake or exhaust?


i'm going to guess (can test later, or someone else can) that blowing towards the card will be much more effective.
due to the way the fans pull air from every direction not "directed" as the output is, so the airflow, albeit broken, is much higher with it blowing on the board.


----------



## cravinmild

I would think downward .... no real reason other then I think the fan will grab the easy to pull air first and perhaps not pull air so well from the recesses, crocks and crannys. Who knows, i could be completely wrong


----------



## valkyrie743

i was looking at a few 780 Ti reviews to compare my overclock bench scores to something and i came across this video card picture









i will be contacting Zotac and seeing if they would sell me the VRM and ram heatsinks by them self to me. if so. ill be buying myself a G10


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I would think downward .... no real reason other then I think the fan will grab the easy to pull air first and perhaps not pull air so well from the recesses, crocks and crannys. Who knows, i could be completely wrong


pretty much what I was saying, there is a term for it too.

this is going to be a Convection vs Forced Convection type situation. because the air doesn't get moved from the suction, those pieces (components) will be subject to Convection cooling, as opposed to
Forced Convection if they were closer to the fan, or had air blown on them.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
R9 290X Kraken G10 + X40 , Unigine 
GTX TITAN Kraken G10 + X40 , Unigine 

Furmark r9 290X 

Furmark GTX TITAN 
Quote:


> In fact, GPU-Z is able to report thermal readings for the VRM on the R9 290X and reported temperature as high as 112 °C in Furmark! For reference, the same sensors on the R9 290X reported temperatures of only 84 °C when using the stock cooler.
> 
> 112 °C is an incredibly hot temperature for any computer component to run at, and frankly we are impressed that the card was able to survive these temperatures for even a short period of time. The GTX Titan is not nearly as bad, but based on the thermal images we estimate the VRMs on that card to be running around 90 °C which again is much higher than with the stock cooler.


They need to include VRM heatsinks


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ...snip...
> They need to include VRM heatsinks


as a vendor, I'd really not like to see you spreading FUD as well. I know you'd gain sales by badmouthing the product.
FURMARK is not indicative of real world anything, and it's been proven to break hardware.

the heaven benchmarks show a SERIOUS decrease in temps,
Quote:


> in gaming situations, we see a huge thermal advantage using the Kraken G10 with a closed-loop cooler. Going from 80 °C to 41-44 °C on the GTX Titan and 94 °C to 51-55 °C on the R9 290X is very impressive for the relatively small cost of the cooling system. These temperatures are not quite as low as what you would see with a more traditional full liquid cooling setup, but they are within a couple of degrees.


Quote:


> As you can see in the thermal images above, the VRM and other chips on the video card are being more than adequately cooled with the Kraken G10 on both the R9 290X and GTX Titan. In fact, the Kraken G10/X40 combination does such an excellent job keeping the main GPU core cool that it actually keeps much of the surrounding card cooler than it is with the stock coolers.


Quote:


> Furmark is somewhat of an unrealistic test for most users since it puts a much higher load on the video card than almost any game.


.....from YOUR link. hmmm...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> as a vendor, I'd really not like to see you spreading FUD as well. I know you'd gain sales by badmouthing the product.
> FURMARK is not indicative of real world anything, and it's been proven to break hardware.
> 
> the heaven benchmarks show a SERIOUS decrease in temps,
> 
> .....from YOUR link. hmmm...


Those are Core temps. Also, *gain sales*? What do you mean by that?


----------



## gateh0use

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewtyw*
> 
> Dont see any photos if the AIO mounted on the rear exhaust 120/140. Kinda scared to order one for my 7950 I have an H100i in the roof of my Corsair 650D


i have mine like this in a corsair 540


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Those are Core temps. Also, *gain sales*? What do you mean by that?


Not sure unless he thinks you are a competing vendor?









But I do agree, I think these Furmark tests you keep posting about is just blowing things out of proportion.

No matter the cooling, using Furmark is a bad idea.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> as a vendor, I'd really not like to see you spreading FUD as well. I know you'd gain sales by badmouthing the product.
> FURMARK is not indicative of real world anything, and it's been proven to break hardware.
> 
> the heaven benchmarks show a SERIOUS decrease in temps,
> 
> .....from YOUR link. hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Core temps. Also, *gain sales*? What do you mean by that?
Click to expand...

I assumed something and made an ass of myself, I associated the name and the avatar with : http://www.alphacool.com/

I guess too close an association of name/avatar.

true, those are core temps, in the first quote...
but look at my 2nd quote :
Quote:


> As you can see in the thermal images above, the VRM and other chips on the video card are being more than adequately cooled with the Kraken G10 on both the R9 290X and GTX Titan


and look, in pictures :
STOCK COOLER : 

G10 : 

i'm not colorblind so I can tell there is quite a decrease in OVERALL card temp, and even the VRM are much lower in temp (in color)....


----------



## xlim3y

Has anyone got one of these mounted on a 780 lightning? If so, how did the interaction with the GPU reactor go? Did you have to remove it?

I have 2 coming at the end of the month for my lightnings. I'm super excited


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Those are Core temps. Also, *gain sales*? What do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure unless he thinks you are a competing vendor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do agree, I think these Furmark tests you keep posting about is just blowing things out of proportion.
> 
> No matter the cooling, using Furmark is a bad idea.
Click to expand...

I screwed up. name association for the fail!

EDIT: Yes I am defending a product I own, No I don't own any other NZXT items but the coolers and G10,
but posting over, and over and over again, about software/tests we all know doesn't prove anything, (it can break STOCK cards) is worse than my broken record defense.


----------



## Novulux

In my personal case, the VRM temps never rise above the 70s, rarely reaching them. The most intensive thing I do is mine cryptocurrency, so I don't know how that compares to furmark.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> In my personal case, the VRM temps never rise above the 70s, rarely reaching them. The most intensive thing I do is mine cryptocurrency, so I don't know how that compares to furmark.


any chance you could get a GPU-Z screen of the VRM's? and inform us of what card, and what coin? (and what intensity lvl perhaps?)

what the "discussion" is, people are claiming the FURMARK = cryptocurrency loads.
your statement, states the same thing as mine, that the VRM's are still cooler than stock cooling by quite a bit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I screwed up. name association for the fail!
> 
> EDIT: Yes I am defending a product I own, No I don't own any other NZXT items but the coolers and G10,
> but posting over, and over and over again, about software/tests we all know doesn't prove anything, (it can break STOCK cards) is worse than my broken record defense.


I don't have this cooler, but I have the Sigma_Cool bracket from here: http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/mki

Same principle. I simply have two fans blowing air across the card and even with 1.35V on my Classy, the highest I have witnessed the VRM during a long benchmark session was 78C. I verified this with an infrared thermometer and gpuz. The temps were within 2C of each other, so although the temps may not be dead on, they are close.

If a user or a review site is stupid enough to run Furmark and put faith in the results, shame on them. Running Furmark is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Novulux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> any chance you could get a GPU-Z screen of the VRM's? and inform us of what card, and what coin? (and what intensity lvl perhaps?)
> 
> what the "discussion" is, people are claiming the FURMARK = cryptocurrency loads.
> your statement, states the same thing as mine, that the VRM's are still cooler than stock cooling by quite a bit.


R9 290
Here is a small session of mining Dogecoin (scrypt) to the point of steady temps. Intensity is 17 because I lose only 30kh/s from 18 but find my PC much more usable.
Looks like I was slightly off as the VRM 1 temps peak above 80, although I suppose airflow in my case could affect that. I also have heatsinks that I purchased and will apply whenever I get around to it and could always add another fan to the Kraken X40.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> R9 290
> Here is a small session of mining Dogecoin (scrypt) to the point of steady temps. Intensity is 17 because I lose only 30kh/s from 18 but find my PC much more usable.
> Looks like I was slightly off as the VRM 1 temps peak above 80, although I suppose airflow in my case could affect that. I also have heatsinks that I purchased and will apply whenever I get around to it and could always add another fan to the Kraken X40.


Intensity is not max and you're hitting 80°C. The stock VRM is ~84°C on furmark.

All I'm saying is that they should've included $5 worth of aluminum or copper heatsinks , that would have been more useful than a sleeve bearing NZXT 92mm fan (sleeve bearing on a fan that is going to be mounted horizontally in almost every case except for the Silverstone FT02 / RV02 / RV04)

THIS is how it's done. It's shocking oversight on NZXT's part: they could have a great product but blew it. The QC problem on the mounting holes is reiterated on a few different sites, the VRM temps are reiterated on a few a sites that used the bracket + CLC only.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *translation*
> The result is not so much better than that of the _best fan cooling solutions_ because the component fan runs at a fixed speed and so, together with the always audible operating pump already in idle already for a certain acoustic _Grundkullisse_. But who tinkers eh, on the occasion may be answered very well obstruct another fan.


http://www.tomshardware.de/r9-290-umbau-wasserkuhlung-review-tutorial,testberichte-241464-5.html


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> R9 290
> Here is a small session of mining Dogecoin (scrypt) to the point of steady temps. Intensity is 17 because I lose only 30kh/s from 18 but find my PC much more usable.
> Looks like I was slightly off as the VRM 1 temps peak above 80, although I suppose airflow in my case could affect that. I also have heatsinks that I purchased and will apply whenever I get around to it and could always add another fan to the Kraken X40.


Thank you for those.


----------



## Novulux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Intensity is not max and you're hitting 80°C. The stock VRM is ~84°C on furmark.


Not arguing with you here (I have purchased heatsinks separately myself to install later), but I don't know if anything I will actually do will ever reach VRM temps comparable to Furmark's 110+ on the R9 290x.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Intensity is not max and you're hitting 80°C. The stock VRM is ~84°C on furmark.
> 
> All I'm saying is that they should've included $5 worth of aluminum or copper heatsinks , that would have been more useful than a sleeve bearing NZXT 92mm fan (sleeve bearing on a fan that is going to be mounted horizontally in almost every case except for the Silverstone FT02 / RV02 / RV04)
> 
> THIS is how it's done. It's shocking oversight on NZXT's part: they could have a great product but blew it. The QC problem on the mounting holes is reiterated on a few different sites, the VRM temps are reiterated on a few a sites that used the bracket + CLC only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.de/r9-290-umbau-wasserkuhlung-review-tutorial,testberichte-241464-5.html


Does anyone know which arctic cooling heatsink kit they used?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

nvm


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Intensity is not max and you're hitting 80°C. The stock VRM is ~84°C on furmark.
> 
> All I'm saying is that they should've included $5 worth of aluminum or copper heatsinks , that would have been more useful than a sleeve bearing NZXT 92mm fan (sleeve bearing on a fan that is going to be mounted horizontally in almost every case except for the Silverstone FT02 / RV02 / RV04)
> 
> THIS is how it's done. It's shocking oversight on NZXT's part: they could have a great product but blew it. The QC problem on the mounting holes is reiterated on a few different sites, the VRM temps are reiterated on a few a sites that used the bracket + CLC only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.de/r9-290-umbau-wasserkuhlung-review-tutorial,testberichte-241464-5.html


Thank you for your feedback. I'll be sure to bring these concerns up with our product manager on the G10. But first, I hope I can clarify our thought process on the included hardware. Our intention for the Kraken G10 was to create an affordable, customizable solution for liquid cooling a GPU.

Unlike the Accelero Hybrid, we wanted to offer a high level of customization with a minimal price point. This is why we did not include a water cooler with the bracket. Our intention was to create an affordable product that offers cooling performance for a wide variety of users. In order to reach our targeted price point, we included the essential hardware to get started. Although some will argue that VRM heatsinks are 'essential', real world tests show that VRM temperates with the Kraken G10 are perfectly fine.

Unless the only purpose you have for your computer is to constantly run a (arguably dangerous) synthetic benchmark such as Furmark, the included hardware should be more than sufficient for regular use and gaming.

The whole customizability idea is that a hardcore enthusiast could mount something like a Kraken X60 and purchase high quality VRM heatsinks, while a budget constricted gamer could purchase just a Corsair H50. And anything and everything in between of course. Each of these users would benefit from the Kraken G10 on varying performance levels based on their investment. And our goal was to offer the kit at a price that can appeal to all levels of builders.

You can think of it as something like a case included with a smartphone. Yes, the case will protect the phone and it will certainly be useful to some, but it also adds cost to the phone and not everybody who purchases the phone will find a use for it. Some people might want to use a different type of case, and others might not want to use a case at all.


----------



## bmgjet

$100+ NZD to get one here shipped.
Ill pass.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> $100+ NZD to get one here shipped.
> Ill pass.










WOW, how can you afford to eat when parts are that expensive lol


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> $100+ NZD to get one here shipped.
> Ill pass.


I'm getting 2 for $85 shipped. I'm in Australia.


----------



## ds84

Few questions...

1. Im thinking of changing frm 770 2gb to powercolour 290 4gb ref. Do i need a shim or anything?

2. Which 120mm AIO do you recommend? Was thinking of getting a thick 1, something like thermaltake 3.0 Pro.


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> I'm getting 2 for $85 shipped. I'm in Australia.


Ugh, I wanted to get one and just 1 is 75$ shipped to a US territory xD


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> Ugh, I wanted to get one and just 1 is 75$ shipped to a US territory xD


that is expensive! it makes $85 sound cheap for 2 haha


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> that is expensive! it makes $85 sound cheap for 2 haha


85 for 2 is certainly not bad







hopefully newegg or someone else will get them sometime, then ill grab one lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> How is it not accurate?
> 
> A large number of us mine for cryptocoins using our AMD cards and see temperatures very similar to what Furmark shows.
> 
> Its not exactly a uncommon work load these days in the enthusiast market, the very market this very item is aimed at.
> 
> 
> 
> over 95% of people that are mining, are seriously overclocking and that is the problem where your going to run into issue with the VRM temps getting extremely high.
> 
> The thing I see the most is the over volting / over clocking the card is what is going to cause the most heat.
> 
> Also FURMARK is a card killer. Thus the reason why I am calling it not accurate. I watch my own card go up in flames because of it.
Click to expand...

But isn't that the point of doing this mod? To overvolt and overclock your gpu. I think the people that do this mod for noise reason are the minority, I could be wrong.


----------



## r1tcheyBobby

Long-time OC.net lurker here -- just registered specifically to give/get feedback on the Kraken G10.

I purchased a black Kraken G10 from the first batch, and received it a few weeks ago. I held off on installing it on my SAPPHIRE R9 290X until last week.

I am using the G10 with a reference SAPPHIRE R9 290X, a Kraken X40 (push/pull -- included NZXT 140mm PWM fan + Bitfenix Spectre PWM Green LED 140mm fan) acting as front exhaust in my Corsair Obsidian 750D, and a 92mm Noctua NF-B9 PWM fan to replace the NZXT 92mm fan included with the G10.

I have a Corsair H110 with only the two included 140mm PWM fans configured as "push" acting as intake at the top of my case. The H110 is connected to my 4770K @ 4.6Ghz. The fans are connected to a chassis 4-pin fan header via a Noctua 4-pin Y-splitter on the ASUS Maximus VI Hero motherboard. There is nothing attached to either of the CPU fan headers, which, of course, resulted in a POST boot failure easily corrected with a BIOS change.

There is a 140mm Green LED 3-pin Cougar fan at the rear acting as intake. There is a 120mm high-RPM b-Gears 3-pin fan acting as intake from the bottom which blows air onto the GPU. Finally, below the Kraken X40 radiator/fans, there is a Bitfenix 140mm Spectre Pro Green LED 3-pin fan acting as exhaust in the front. All 3-pin fans are powered and controlled by a NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller.

So, the reason I did not immediately install the G10 was because of the VRM cooling concerns that had popped up. I read a post on Reddit by a guy who had been using the G10 and had rectified the issue by attaching aluminum heatsinks to the VRM and VRAM modules from another kit (for a GTX 560 or something). Someone else asked him if they thought replacing the included NZXT 92mm fan with something better a la Noctua would make a difference. The OP said he did not think so. I went ahead and did so anyways.

My results: the GPU core stays between 60-69 degrees Celsius at the most. I have tested with Firestrike Extreme @ 1440p, Bioshock Infinite @ Max 1440p, and several other games. On less demanding games, like Spec Ops: The Line, the core temperature goes no higher than the 50's and sometimes in the 40's.

The VRM temperatures, without any sort of heatsink -- purely air cooling from the 92mm Noctua fan, and residual cooling from the X40, typically creeps up to ~79 degrees C at full load. The temperatures would immediately soar into the 70's (both temperatures: VRM1 and VRM2 on GPU-Z), and then slowly continue creeping up. During the Bioshock Infinite test, they seemed to stabilize @ 78, but I did not run it for hours to see if it would eventually pass that mark. On less demanding games, the VRM temperatures would average ~62-65 degrees C. Ambient temperatures were typically ~23 degrees C.

While I'm happy with the core temperatures, and fairly pleased with my current VRM temperatures, I am still loathe to run the card very hard for fear of melting those VRMs. So, what I need counsel with is placing heatsinks on the board.

Quick interlude before I get to the heatsinks...I did attempt to use the stock coolers "block" which covered the VRM and VRAM modules originally. Using some of the steps found here, plus my own trial-and-error, I was able to affix the block to the card, thread the G10 backplate screws through, and almost securely attach the bracket + cooling head. However, I ran into an issue with a piece of metal/extremely hard plastic, which I could not remove with the tools on hand. Thus, I could not get everything to fit quite right and so could not use the plate in concert with the G10 system. It can be done though, but I'm unsure what sort of temperatures would be reached with it in place.

Now, onto the heatsinks. I ordered several packs of copper heatsinks from Amazon. These heatsinks fit perfectly on the VRAM modules, but they are a little awkward to use on the VRM's since they are not flat like the VRAM. So, my question is: would it be an issue sticking these copper heatsinks on the VRM's even if they don't make perfect contact? I would secure them with Arctic Alumina 2-part thermal adhesive, so whatever I do, it is practically permanent. If so, should I remove the thermal adhesive already applied to the heatsinks -- it's weak tape that is incapable of securing them upside down, as they would be with this system.

I'll add pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## cravinmild

I am, post those pics


----------



## mrr9

Whats the cheapest (reliable) AIO cooler and heatsinks that go well with a 780/Ti?


----------



## valkyrie743

just replying to my post if some past by it.

m just sent zotac an email asking about just buying the VRM and ram heatsink shown in the picture. the picture is of a 780 Ti AMP! edition. that i found on bit-tech.net
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/28/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti-amp-review/1 . if you read the review, they confirm that the PCB is the same as a stock (reference) 780 Ti. so hopfully they will be awesome, and sell me just the heat sinks. if they do, ill be buying a G10 for sure.

as for the furmark temps and people saying that you should not go by them, i disagree. imo the temps for the VRM's are to hot from what ive seen playing games with 100 gpu (power TDP). and i understand furmark is a ALL OUT burn out of the card just to put max stress to make sure your overclock is stable, and no game will reach these loads. but i agree with the people buying this for bitcoin mining. those programs run cards hard.

i look at it like this, if you buy a car and the guy says "this car has a new cooler in it. keeps your engine cooler than other coolers out there" BUT parts of the engine are not cooler that well when you are out on the track racing. yeah im not going to be racing my card all the time but its the fact that. o you should not go race your car, the cooler wont work as intended if you use that. thats a horrible excuse. if nvidia just released the 780 Ti with the stock cooler and people found out parts of the card were over heating and their PR came out saying "oh you should not run that program" many people would be saying F that.

yes, i agree, no one SHOULD be running furmark but its the FACT that someone may be mining and Folding (or stupidly, run furmark for long period of time) , and their temps are getting past stock cooler temps. then having pr say , well you should not be running those programs is just bs. everything thing should not only meet requirements but also go BEYOND. so, if say someone did run their card and then their card died, because components were not getting properly cooled. the customer using that product will not be very happy. ESPECIALLY when all it takes is adding 5 to 10 bucks of material (if that) to the cooling kit. also i would like to add, the whole point of watercooling is to keep everything cooled. not just the main part cooled. you dont see ekwb or koolance seling gpu blocks that cover just the gpu. no they cool everything. just by adding a $5 part to the vrm's drops "normal" bioshock or other gameplay temps from 75C or so to 50C.

that's just my opinion. as the product stands as is. i honestly have been asking and wishing for this for a while. ever since closed looped cpu water coolers came out, i've said , why dont they have these for video cards. and now there is something !!! but to be 100% satisfied and re-insured that everything will be cooled. ill have to see vrm and ram heatsinks with the kit.

hopefully, zotac gets back to me about the heat sink plate for the vram and heatsink's for the vrm. i really dont like how loud and hot my ref 780Ti gets

also, please forgive my poor English right now. its 5 am and i was out at the bars for the last 4 hours lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i was looking at a few 780 Ti reviews to compare my overclock bench scores to something and i came across this video card picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be contacting Zotac and seeing if they would sell me the VRM and ram heatsinks by them self to me. if so. ill be buying myself a G10


----------



## valkyrie743

double post. sorry, half awake


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Few questions...
> 
> 1. Im thinking of changing frm 770 2gb to powercolour 290 4gb ref. Do i need a shim or anything?
> 
> 2. Which 120mm AIO do you recommend? Was thinking of getting a thick 1, something like thermaltake 3.0 Pro.


No shim required, the 290 core sits high enough to contact the cooler directly.

I briefly used a Water 2.0 Pro (thick 120mm rad) on my 290X and it kept the temps around 60-65C with a relatively low speed GT fan (can't recall the actual model number) on it, so the 3.0 Pro should work fine.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi im thinking of getting this bracket once it gets in Sout Africa..with thermeltake extreme 2.0..any hints clues are welcome..
my gpu
msi gtx560 twin frozrii /OC


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r1tcheyBobby*
> 
> Long-time OC.net lurker here -- just registered specifically to give/get feedback on the Kraken G10.
> 
> I purchased a black Kraken G10 from the first batch, and received it a few weeks ago. I held off on installing it on my SAPPHIRE R9 290X until last week.
> 
> I am using the G10 with a reference SAPPHIRE R9 290X, a Kraken X40 (push/pull -- included NZXT 140mm PWM fan + Bitfenix Spectre PWM Green LED 140mm fan) acting as front exhaust in my Corsair Obsidian 750D, and a 92mm Noctua NF-B9 PWM fan to replace the NZXT 92mm fan included with the G10.
> 
> I have a Corsair H110 with only the two included 140mm PWM fans configured as "push" acting as intake at the top of my case. The H110 is connected to my 4770K @ 4.6Ghz. The fans are connected to a chassis 4-pin fan header via a Noctua 4-pin Y-splitter on the ASUS Maximus VI Hero motherboard. There is nothing attached to either of the CPU fan headers, which, of course, resulted in a POST boot failure easily corrected with a BIOS change.
> 
> There is a 140mm Green LED 3-pin Cougar fan at the rear acting as intake. There is a 120mm high-RPM b-Gears 3-pin fan acting as intake from the bottom which blows air onto the GPU. Finally, below the Kraken X40 radiator/fans, there is a Bitfenix 140mm Spectre Pro Green LED 3-pin fan acting as exhaust in the front. All 3-pin fans are powered and controlled by a NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller.
> 
> So, the reason I did not immediately install the G10 was because of the VRM cooling concerns that had popped up. I read a post on Reddit by a guy who had been using the G10 and had rectified the issue by attaching aluminum heatsinks to the VRM and VRAM modules from another kit (for a GTX 560 or something). Someone else asked him if they thought replacing the included NZXT 92mm fan with something better a la Noctua would make a difference. The OP said he did not think so. I went ahead and did so anyways.
> 
> My results: the GPU core stays between 60-69 degrees Celsius at the most. I have tested with Firestrike Extreme @ 1440p, Bioshock Infinite @ Max 1440p, and several other games. On less demanding games, like Spec Ops: The Line, the core temperature goes no higher than the 50's and sometimes in the 40's.
> 
> The VRM temperatures, without any sort of heatsink -- purely air cooling from the 92mm Noctua fan, and residual cooling from the X40, typically creeps up to ~79 degrees C at full load. The temperatures would immediately soar into the 70's (both temperatures: VRM1 and VRM2 on GPU-Z), and then slowly continue creeping up. During the Bioshock Infinite test, they seemed to stabilize @ 78, but I did not run it for hours to see if it would eventually pass that mark. On less demanding games, the VRM temperatures would average ~62-65 degrees C. Ambient temperatures were typically ~23 degrees C.
> 
> While I'm happy with the core temperatures, and fairly pleased with my current VRM temperatures, I am still loathe to run the card very hard for fear of melting those VRMs. So, what I need counsel with is placing heatsinks on the board.
> 
> Quick interlude before I get to the heatsinks...I did attempt to use the stock coolers "block" which covered the VRM and VRAM modules originally. Using some of the steps found here, plus my own trial-and-error, I was able to affix the block to the card, thread the G10 backplate screws through, and almost securely attach the bracket + cooling head. However, I ran into an issue with a piece of metal/extremely hard plastic, which I could not remove with the tools on hand. Thus, I could not get everything to fit quite right and so could not use the plate in concert with the G10 system. It can be done though, but I'm unsure what sort of temperatures would be reached with it in place.
> 
> Now, onto the heatsinks. I ordered several packs of copper heatsinks from Amazon. These heatsinks fit perfectly on the VRAM modules, but they are a little awkward to use on the VRM's since they are not flat like the VRAM. So, my question is: would it be an issue sticking these copper heatsinks on the VRM's even if they don't make perfect contact? I would secure them with Arctic Alumina 2-part thermal adhesive, so whatever I do, it is practically permanent. If so, should I remove the thermal adhesive already applied to the heatsinks -- it's weak tape that is incapable of securing them upside down, as they would be with this system.
> 
> I'll add pictures if anyone is interested.


Personally, I'd use the ENZOTECH MOS-C1 http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm on VRMs (2 packs are needed for the 290x) since you have decided that heatsinks are for you, yes they are bunch of tiny ones, but they work, and personally, i'd stay away from adhesives.
for attaching I've been using JUNPUS thermal tape
it has a higher thermal conductance than most others, (9.xW/M) plus, after a proper "press and sit" time, it's hard to get off cleanly. this time is usually 5-7 min for me, place tape on cleaned chips, peel off backing, then press the heatsink on HARD, and i mean HARD, and hold it there for 30-45 seconds. then let go, and don't touch it. or move it.

I would like to address your cooling for one second,
you should get 2 of the same fans for the x40. it will work better, period. and i'd place the fans back on the x40 as a controller. WHY? you ask? install the kraken software, set your settings (I suggest a custom curve, but performance is good too) and plug the 92mm fan into the card, and set a custom fan profile with MSI-AB.

your temps will thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> just replying to my post if some past by it.
> 
> m just sent zotac an email asking about just buying the VRM and ram heatsink shown in the picture. the picture is of a 780 Ti AMP! edition. that i found on bit-tech.net
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/28/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-ti-amp-review/1 . if you read the review, they confirm that the PCB is the same as a stock (reference) 780 Ti. so hopfully they will be awesome, and sell me just the heat sinks. if they do, ill be buying a G10 for sure.
> 
> as for the furmark temps and people saying that you should not go by them, i disagree. imo the temps for the VRM's are to hot from what ive seen playing games with 100 gpu (power TDP). and i understand furmark is a ALL OUT burn out of the card just to put max stress to make sure your overclock is stable, and no game will reach these loads. but i agree with the people buying this for bitcoin mining. those programs run cards hard.
> 
> i look at it like this, if you buy a car and the guy says "this car has a new cooler in it. keeps your engine cooler than other coolers out there" BUT parts of the engine are not cooler that well when you are out on the track racing. yeah im not going to be racing my card all the time but its the fact that. o you should not go race your car, the cooler wont work as intended if you use that. thats a horrible excuse. if nvidia just released the 780 Ti with the stock cooler and people found out parts of the card were over heating and their PR came out saying "oh you should not run that program" many people would be saying F that.
> 
> yes, i agree, no one SHOULD be running furmark but its the FACT that someone may be mining and Folding (or stupidly, run furmark for long period of time) , and their temps are getting past stock cooler temps. then having pr say , well you should not be running those programs is just bs. everything thing should not only meet requirements but also go BEYOND. so, if say someone did run their card and then their card died, because components were not getting properly cooled. the customer using that product will not be very happy. ESPECIALLY when all it takes is adding 5 to 10 bucks of material (if that) to the cooling kit. also i would like to add, the whole point of watercooling is to keep everything cooled. not just the main part cooled. you dont see ekwb or koolance seling gpu blocks that cover just the gpu. no they cool everything. just by adding a $5 part to the vrm's drops "normal" bioshock or other gameplay temps from 75C or so to 50C.
> 
> that's just my opinion. as the product stands as is. i honestly have been asking and wishing for this for a while. ever since closed looped cpu water coolers came out, i've said , why dont they have these for video cards. and now there is something !!! but to be 100% satisfied and re-insured that everything will be cooled. ill have to see vrm and ram heatsinks with the kit.
> 
> hopefully, zotac gets back to me about the heat sink plate for the vram and heatsink's for the vrm. i really dont like how loud and hot my ref 780Ti gets
> 
> also, please forgive my poor English right now. its 5 am and i was out at the bars for the last 4 hours lol
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i was looking at a few 780 Ti reviews to compare my overclock bench scores to something and i came across this video card picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be contacting Zotac and seeing if they would sell me the VRM and ram heatsinks by them self to me. if so. ill be buying myself a G10
Click to expand...

few points,
1.) you are not a car guy who races, why do I assume this? because aftermarket coolers are not a part in themselves responsible for the cooling, there is a thermostat, and engine tuning; so ever a super 5x sized radiator, will NOT keep your car cooler, because on it's own, it can't. - and additionally, you'd never actually want to run your car much cooler, there is a reason it's called "operational Temperature"
2.) bitcoin, no one in the right mind runs GPUs for bitcoin, it's a loss from the second you even think of it. - invalid point (extra info for the intensity people, no one runs max anymore, there isn't usually a point to go much above 18, the power usage out-scales the hashes)
3) PR is saying don't run them (Furmark), not because of the G10, but BECAUSE IT's BE PROVEN TO BREAK ****!, he's trying to stop people from being idiots. (not working of course) folding, and mining are not the same loads as Furmark.
4) I have proven with proper CASE cooling and the G10 (and so have other people) that stock, on the hottest card real work temps are BELOW stock cooler on stock clocks, and we are mining and playing maxed out current gen games)
5) they have said they tested and for 90% of the people who'd do this mod, it's COOLER than STOCK, I currently have 290X's in crossfire, and overall, I have a 5-10 degree increase over a single.

EDIT : if anyone can wait for the batches, and wants to see about lower shipping, I can order and ship you a G10, I have ordered over 20 so far, with my personal ownership is @ 2. all the others I have shipped overseas, and will be taking a loss on every single one I ship (shipping costs suck)


----------



## machz06

After procrastinating for a couple weeks I got around to installing the G10 and an X40 on my Powercolor PCS+ 7950. It is overclocked and overvolted as the top card in an crossfire setup. I have to say I am completely satisfied with the results. Being a "least path of resistance" type person my first thought was to just install the radiator on an existing intake fan which is run at low, fixed RPMs with a fan controller. I was curious if I could get away with it. Here is the card with a copper shim (glaring, shiny thing) installed:


Here is the installed card. I was originally concerned with SLI clearance but it wasn't an issue:


This thing has completely changed the personality of my setup. When the cards were run at normal clocks the upper card was noticeably loud; overclocked it was a vacuum cleaner and temps would get into the high 80's on the gpu and vrm's. I think the area between the cards was a dead airflow area so it was just churning hot air and heating the entire case. I've just been looping benchmarks like Valley and Metro LL and the highest GPU temp I saw was 51 before I got bored. Those benchmarks easily got the stock card into the 80's after a couple loops. Even better there is no detectable increase in fan noise from either card. An infrared detector on the top of the case even shows a significant drop in case exhaust temps. Regarding the VRM1 and VRM2 temps I'm seeing a few degrees decrease from the stock cooler temps but I still may add heatsinks later. I assume the chips I will be attaching to are the 4 just below the chips labeled R47 in the pic above?

A few observations about the installation:

1. This was my first AIO installation and it seemed to require a huge amount of fiddling with small, poorly stabilized parts. I thought the pump assembly would be securely fastened to the bracket but it just aligns with the metal tangs and has to be secured manually in the tangs while trying to line up the bolts from the backplate. I was cursing NZXT engineers the whole time.

2. It was difficult to gauge the amount of force needed to secure the plastic nuts which clamp up the plate to the card. I discovered the nuts had integral rubber washers when they started squeezing out.

3. Trial fit the rubber block spacers since the "stock" locations shown in the instructions may interfere with components on your card.

Otherwise I am dancing a jig I am so happy with the results of this mod.


----------



## dreadlord369

I have a question regarding the fan on the kraken g10, has anyone used a 92mm to 120mm fan bracket and installed a 120mm fan to cool the vrms?

I was thinking about doing that and grabbing some heatsinks just in case (I've had horrible luck with vrms dying at stock settings).


----------



## Forceman

A 120 might be too big, and you'd just have a lot of the air blowing over the top of the card.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A 120 might be too big, and you'd just have a lot of the air blowing over the top of the card.


Depends on the PCB. Most PCBs are less than 120mm height (is that the right word?) from the motherboard to the case. You're looking at a 100mm fan with 95mm blade diameter realistically (see Twin Frozr IV Advanced , ASUS DCUII MATRIX, and Gigabyte Windforce 2X).


----------



## valkyrie743

so i was looking the X40 is $100 and the G10 is $30. how much would it cost just to buy a waterblock, rad, pump, and tubing to do a regular water loop?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> so i was looking the X40 is $100 and the G10 is $30. how much would it cost just to buy a waterblock, rad, pump, and tubing to do a regular water loop?


Waterblock for my card is $120. Still need everything else. You can get a cooler that will work for much less than $100 though. Bringing the price down.


----------



## cravinmild

you can buys these type pumps for sub $50 on sale. thirty more for the bracket. No maintenance, reusable, less knowledge need to instal and 1/5th the price of true watercooling









Watercooling kit plus adding for a gpu in the loop AND a gpu waterblock ...... $250 on the cheap me thinks


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> so i was looking the X40 is $100 and the G10 is $30. how much would it cost just to buy a waterblock, rad, pump, and tubing to do a regular water loop?


I spotted a Antech Kuhler 620 for $41 at Best Buy.... so $70 isn't bad

right off their website
Quote:


> NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
> Corsair : H110, H90, H75, H55 , H50
> Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
> Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
> Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I spotted a Antech Kuhler 620 for $41 at Best Buy.... so $70 isn't bad
> 
> right off their website


ahh nice. ill look into that.

i have a corsair air 540 case. i replaced the stock (2) 140mm fans with 3 120mm fans. i wanted to do is keep 2 fans going while 1 would be taken up for the rad with this G10. by going with a 120mm rad cooler, how much would my gpu temps go up compared to going with a 140mm cooler?

there are so many different AIO watercoolers out there. i like corsair coolers. but they have 3 120mm rad coolers (H75, H55 , H50) not sure what is the difference of all three of these? can anyone help me out with them?

personally i like how H75 looks but i just want performance and at a cheap price. i only have $100 cash to spend at the moment. (and another 100 in bestbuy gift cards so looking for something i can also buy on bestbuy.com)


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A 120 might be too big, and you'd just have a lot of the air blowing over the top of the card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Depends on the PCB. Most PCBs are less than 120mm height (is that the right word?) from the motherboard to the case. You're looking at a 100mm fan with 95mm blade diameter realistically (see Twin Frozr IV Advanced , ASUS DCUII MATRIX, and Gigabyte Windforce 2X).


Thanks for the feedback, I'm going to be using it on a reference Sapphire R9 290x. My first thought was to get a faster 92mm fan but that would be louder which would contradict my original reason for buying the G10.

So then I thought if I just get a larger fan since it would push more air and it would be quieter. But you bring up a good point about height. I guess I'll have to measure it out. Hell I may have to get an airduct and have it go to a case intake fan.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A 120 might be too big, and you'd just have a lot of the air blowing over the top of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Depends on the PCB. Most PCBs are less than 120mm height (is that the right word?) from the motherboard to the case. You're looking at a 100mm fan with 95mm blade diameter realistically (see Twin Frozr IV Advanced , ASUS DCUII MATRIX, and Gigabyte Windforce 2X).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I'm going to be using it on a reference Sapphire R9 290x. My first thought was to get a faster 92mm fan but that would be louder which would contradict my original reason for buying the G10.
> 
> So then I thought if I just get a larger fan since it would push more air and it would be quieter. But you bring up a good point about height. I guess I'll have to measure it out. Hell I may have to get an airduct and have it go to a case intake fan.
Click to expand...

or you can find a offset 92/120MM duct. bailing wire and ducttape can make a good one as well







if you end up not using the fan mount, then it would contradict buying the G10 over any other solution for this purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I spotted a Antech Kuhler 620 for $41 at Best Buy.... so $70 isn't bad
> 
> right off their website
> 
> 
> 
> ahh nice. ill look into that.
> 
> i have a corsair air 540 case. i replaced the stock (2) 140mm fans with 3 120mm fans. i wanted to do is keep 2 fans going while 1 would be taken up for the rad with this G10. by going with a 120mm rad cooler, how much would my gpu temps go up compared to going with a 140mm cooler?
> 
> there are so many different AIO watercoolers out there. i like corsair coolers. but they have 3 120mm rad coolers (H75, H55 , H50) not sure what is the difference of all three of these? can anyone help me out with them?
> 
> personally i like how H75 looks but i just want performance and at a cheap price. i only have $100 cash to spend at the moment. (and another 100 in bestbuy gift cards so looking for something i can also buy on bestbuy.com)
Click to expand...

I run the same case, but i'm using the 140MM coolers (and fans obviously)
from my experiences, 140mm coolers cool slightly better at lower fan noises. but, beyond that it's user choice.

for the cooler recommendation, every single pump you can get for the G10 is a Asetek. you need to make you choice based on price of the unit, and fan control. obviously newer models have newer pumps, beyond the rev of the cooling system, and the fan control, they are the same. you like the corsairs? then by all means, get them.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

why did they make this bracket with that big overhanging nzxt logo space..without it this would be taking less space and less risk of it touching backside of anything installed closely

oh me want one so badly


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> why did they make this bracket with that big overhanging nzxt logo space..without it this would be taking less space and less risk of it touching backside of anything installed closely
> 
> oh me want one so badly


from what I read, it was to hide cords and water lines, to clean up the look. it's actually was one of the biggest requests at the end of Dwoods reign.
it's just a sticker...


----------



## phenom01

Think this is gonna be my next upgrade. Now what case to upgrade to that can mount two of these AIO coolers and which AIO coolers to go with. Possibly even a AIO for the CPU. Would go pure custom watercooling but no one makes blocks for my cards to my knowledge







.


----------



## groundzero9

Waiting for my G10 to arrive (mid January) but so far I'm only out ~$115 total. Amazon had Corsair H55s for $50, $40 for the G10 with shipping, and about $25 for various heatsinks and thermal pads for the VRMs. The least expensive water cooling block I can find is an EK for $107. From there you'd also need a radiator, pump, fittings, and tubing. Vastly less expensive to go the G10 route. Once I get my card up and running I'll post some benches with temps.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Will the VRM's on a GTX 580 be ok running at full tilt in Folding at Home?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

@drdrache
what I meant was why does it have to be so wide or big?
plus it seems this bracket is very heavy..can any1 confirm?i want one in the future when it is more affordable and atlast available in my country


----------



## kevindd992002

How does the Accelero Hybrid compare to this solution?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How does the Accelero Hybrid compare to this solution?


when it comes to gpu cooling the G10 has more potential as you can mount AIO units with bigger rads: kraken X40, kraken X60 etc. When it comes to vrm cooling... about the same once you apply some low profile heatsinks with the G10.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How does the Accelero Hybrid compare to this solution?


Inferior _once you add copper/aluminum heatsinks_ on this one , provided you have proper case airflow (Accelero hybrid has a shroud for the 80mm VRM fan that can tilt).

Why?

Accelero hybrid is $110ish (170ish MSRP) and has a 120mm rad (Asetek 570LC like an Antec Kuhler 620) with 80mm VRM fan (plus heatsinks that use thermal glue...). The Kraken G10 kit will be $30 , the CLC NZXT Kraken X40 (140mm rad) or Corsair H90 (140mm rad) is around $60 on sale, add $10-20 of heatsinks for VRM and memory, about $5 for a copper shim if you use a HD7900 series or R9 280X. If you wanted to you could add $10-15 for half decent non sleeve bearing 92mm fan also , if you want the mini PWM connector that Arctic uses to have GPU fan curves that another ~$5-15.

The appeal of this bracket (and others like dwood/sigmacool/etc) is you get to use the Closed loop water cooler of your choice, if you wanted to you could slap on a NZXT Kraken X60 or Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme , although then you'd be dangerously close to a real water cooling kit with a universal GPU block in price (but you wouldn't need to maintain the loop).
Quote:


> NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
> Corsair : H110, H90, H75, H55 , H50
> Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
> Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
> Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310


----------



## Blacknoir

I'm waiting for mine to come in (mid-January shipment).

Because of this scheduled delivery, I haven't pulled the trigger on my 780 ti yet. I'm kind of torn at which one to pull the trigger on...

(all prices as of today)

EVGA 780 ti SC - currently 729 for some stupid reason...
EVGA 780 ti SC wACX - 719
EVGA 780 ti Classified - 769
MSI 780 ti gaming - 709

Any thoughts? I'm just leaning towards the cheapest of the bunch.....maybe the prices will go down when they announce the 790 (or whatever the hell they call it)....

-Bn


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> when it comes to gpu cooling the G10 has more potential as you can mount AIO units with bigger rads: kraken X40, kraken X60 etc. When it comes to vrm cooling... about the same once you apply some low profile heatsinks with the G10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Inferior _once you add copper/aluminum heatsinks_ on this one , provided you have proper case airflow (Accelero hybrid has a shroud for the 80mm VRM fan that can tilt).
> 
> Why?
> 
> Accelero hybrid is $110ish (170ish MSRP) and has a 120mm rad (Asetek 570LC like an Antec Kuhler 620) with 80mm VRM fan (plus heatsinks that use thermal glue...). The Kraken G10 kit will be $30 , the CLC NZXT Kraken X40 (140mm rad) or Corsair H90 (140mm rad) is around $60 on sale, add $10-20 of heatsinks for VRM and memory, about $5 for a copper shim if you use a HD7900 series or R9 280X. If you wanted to you could add $10-15 for half decent non sleeve bearing 92mm fan also , if you want the mini PWM connector that Arctic uses to have GPU fan curves that another ~$5-15.
> 
> The appeal of this bracket (and others like dwood/sigmacool/etc) is you get to use the Closed loop water cooler of your choice, if you wanted to you could slap on a NZXT Kraken X60 or Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme , although then you'd be dangerously close to a real water cooling kit with a universal GPU block in price (but you wouldn't need to maintain the loop).


Why would a tilted 80mm fan be better than a 92mm directed perpendicular to the PCB of the card?

Why the need to add a haf decent non-sleeve bearing 92mm fan to the Kraken set? I have lots of PWM splitters (mini to normal PWM) and I can easily modify cables, no problems with that.

The Accelero Hybrid cooler works very very well for my 1st Gigabyte GTX 670 so I'm guessing the Asetek 570LC is more than enough if I go with the Kraken G10 route?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why would a tilted 80mm fan be better than a 92mm directed perpendicular to the PCB of the card?
> 
> Why the need to add a haf decent non-sleeve bearing 92mm fan to the Kraken set? I have lots of PWM splitters (mini to normal PWM) and I can easily modify cables, no problems with that.
> 
> The Accelero Hybrid cooler works very very well for my 1st Gigabyte GTX 670 so I'm guessing the Asetek 570LC is more than enough if I go with the Kraken G10 route?


It's not so much that the fan can tilt, it's more that the air is directed along the card via the shroud so you don't have the air heated from the components sucked back in the fan. If you had good case air flow then the hot air would be pushed out the back of your case rather than recirculating around the fan and VRM and possibly going to the CPU cooler (if your fan setup is terrible).



Sleeve bearing fans need to be lubricated when mounted in horizontal orientation. It's not a "need" per say.

The GTX 670 is not that high a thermal load , it's about 170W at stock. It's overkill since the Accelero Hybrid is rated for 320W (http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html)

edit: Someone put Accelero hybrid on a R9 290 and got ~60°C VRM temps , compare that to the posts above (66°C I believe on Tom's hardware for Kraken X40 with G10 bracket and aluminum heatsinks from Accelero kit). Another poster got "At full 156Mv offset, 100Mv VRAM 1230/1450 the core is 62c and the VRMs at 89-92c. At *100Mv 1170/1400 core the is at 54c and the VRMs at 78-81*. " with Accelero hybrid
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18561523


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why would a tilted 80mm fan be better than a 92mm directed perpendicular to the PCB of the card?
> 
> Why the need to add a haf decent non-sleeve bearing 92mm fan to the Kraken set? I have lots of PWM splitters (mini to normal PWM) and I can easily modify cables, no problems with that.
> 
> The Accelero Hybrid cooler works very very well for my 1st Gigabyte GTX 670 so I'm guessing the Asetek 570LC is more than enough if I go with the Kraken G10 route?


Why would you go with the G10 and the accelero AIO unit if you already have the whole thing installed on your card? You wont see any difference if you switch to the G10. Just keep what you have and be happy


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's not so much that the fan can tilt, it's more that the air is directed along the card via the shroud so you don't have the air heated from the components sucked back in the fan. If you had good case air flow then the hot air would be pushed out the back of your case rather than recirculating around the fan and VRM and possibly going to the CPU cooler (if your fan setup is terrible).
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeve bearing fans need to be lubricated when mounted in horizontal orientation. It's not a "need" per say.
> 
> The GTX 670 is not that high a thermal load , it's about 170W at stock. It's overkill since the Accelero Hybrid is rated for 320W (http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-hybrid.html)
> 
> edit: Someone put Accelero hybrid on a R9 290 and got ~60°C VRM temps , compare that to the posts above.
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18561523


Yeah, but I was reading that the fan tilt of the Accelero Hybrid is somewhat of a gimmick because the air is being obstructed by the pump when it tries to go from right to left. I can attest that that is somewhat true and the VRAM modules on the leftmost side are not even getting proper airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Why would you go with the G10 and the accelero AIO unit if you already have the whole thing installed on your card? You wont see any difference if you switch to the G10. Just keep what you have and be happy


I'm not switching, I'm adding







I have a second GTX 670 that badly needs another AIO cooler because I live in a tropical contry (31C ambient temp).

My real problem now is where to buy an Accelero Hybrid when they are out of stock everywhere? Some even tag it as discontinued for some reason.


----------



## Shine6

Hi Guys,

Last week I have integrated a R9 290 with Kraken G10 and a corsair H75. That was made in a NZXT phantom case. The results looks good enough to me. A few pictures bellow:





I made a benchmark test using Adrenaline Crysis 2. Here is the results for 3 maps (2560x1440, Ultra+, AA4x/Edge Blur, Dx11)



Note that I am not having the 2 x 120 fan of the H75 running at full speed, it's more like mid speed. I am looking for silence , not performance









I wonder, is it worth replacing the 92mm fan of the G10 with a Be Quiet 92mm PWN fan? This one looks more efficient for comparable noise (1800 rpm, 32.6 cfm, 1.98 mm H2O, 17.8 dB).

Anyone tried it with good results?

Shine


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week I have integrated a R9 290 with Kraken G10 and a corsair H75. That was made in a NZXT phantom case. The results looks good enough to me. A few pictures bellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a benchmark test using Adrenaline Crysis 2. Here is the results for 3 maps (2560x1440, Ultra+, AA4x/Edge Blur, Dx11)
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I am not having the 2 x 120 fan of the H75 running at full speed, it's more like mid speed. I am looking for silence , not performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, is it worth replacing the 92mm fan of the G10 with a Be Quiet 92mm PWN fan? This one looks more efficient for comparable noise (1800 rpm, 32.6 cfm, 1.98 mm H2O, 17.8 dB).
> 
> Anyone tried it with good results?
> 
> Shine


You can try the Noctua NF-B9 PWM fan and get an adapter cable that allows you to connect the fan directly to your card and control the fan in AB or software of choice. This fan is on 2 G10 brackets in my case and it's silent even at full speed.


----------



## xlim3y

Anyone have any pictures of g10's in SLI or xfire?

Just trying to get an idea of spacing while I wait for my 2 to arrive.


----------



## Shine6

Thanks IF6WAS9,

This PWM adaptor looks like a good idea. I will purchase one. However I am still interested in the Be Quiet model - I have many of those (120 and 140) and they are great too.

What VRM temp do you have with you Noctua fans?

Shine


----------



## IF6WAS9

Cool, are the Be Quiet fans pwm?

780 Ti's don't seem to have sensors on the vrm's so I've been using an infrared thermometer to get readings from everywhere that I can reach on the cards. That being said the highest temp registered so far has been 68C at the back end of the card running Heaven 1440p ultra settings for 25 minutes @1200/7300.

SLI picture. Triple slot spacing between cards.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Cool, are the Be Quiet fans pwm?
> 
> 780 Ti's don't seem to have sensors on the vrm's so I've been using an infrared thermometer to get readings from everywhere that I can reach on the cards. That being said the highest temp registered so far has been 68C at the back end of the card running Heaven 1440p ultra settings for 25 minutes @1200/7300.
> 
> SLI picture. Triple slot spacing between cards.


when you say back end you mean VRM ? or gpu temp?

what AIO coolers you using on your cards?. i broke down and ordered my G10. right now im debating on which AIO cooler to get. I cant decided if i should go with a 140mm or 120mm AIO set up. i want 120MM but i dont know how much cooling i would lose going 120 over 140


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Cool, are the Be Quiet fans pwm?
> 
> 780 Ti's don't seem to have sensors on the vrm's so I've been using an infrared thermometer to get readings from everywhere that I can reach on the cards. That being said the highest temp registered so far has been 68C at the back end of the card running Heaven 1440p ultra settings for 25 minutes @1200/7300.
> 
> SLI picture. Triple slot spacing between cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you say back end you mean VRM ? or gpu temp?
> 
> what AIO coolers you using on your cards?. i broke down and ordered my G10. right now im debating on which AIO cooler to get. I cant decided if i should go with a 140mm or 120mm AIO set up. i want 120MM but i dont know how much cooling i would lose going 120 over 140
Click to expand...

alot of BS going on in this thread, and mis information from people who claim it's fact. (if you hate the product, stop posting in the thread about the product)
so i'll pick and choose my replies..
you will not lose significant cooling going with a 120MM if that's the size you'd fit easier, and IIRC they should be cheaper. and some people claim you can get better fans for cheaper in the 120MM size.


----------



## valkyrie743

ah i thought a 140mm would help more than a 120 being that a high end card will have to dissipate up to 250watts of heat (my card tdp is 250w)


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

wow.... what is going on here.

come on guys this is a place to get info on the G10. This isn't a place to bash it. Please keep it civil and on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ah i thought a 140mm would help more than a 120 being that a high end card will have to dissipate up to 250watts of heat (my card tdp is 250w)


yes, and no. do a push/pull with some decent fans, have a semi aggressive profile, and 120MM will work fine for you. I just perfer on a personal lvl, 140MM fans.


----------



## valkyrie743

i may just end up getting the NZXT x40 or the Corsair H90. cant decided yet. i kinda like the software fan control that comes alone with the X40 so i may just do that and mount the rad in the rear of my case in a pull config.
Quote:


> xD3aDPooLx: come on guys this is a place to get info on the G10. This isn't a place to bash it. Please keep it civil and on topic.
> 
> Thanks.


I didnt mean to come off as "bashing" the product. i really like what its doing to core temps and the price imo is awesome. just couple concerns for the long run. when i have a $700 product and most gpu vendors void the cards warranty once you replace the stock cooler. just gets some people worried.

after seeing reviews but also the guys posting their personal results here in this thread, i feel comfortable and ordered mine







i cant wait to install mine and lower my 780 Ti temps.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i may just end up getting the NZXT x40 or the Corsair H90. cant decided yet. i kinda like the software fan control that comes alone with the X40 so i may just do that and mount the rad in the rear of my case in a pull config.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> xD3aDPooLx: come on guys this is a place to get info on the G10. This isn't a place to bash it. Please keep it civil and on topic.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt mean to come off as "bashing" the product. i really like what its doing to core temps and the price imo is awesome. just couple concerns for the long run. when i have a $700 product and most gpu vendors void the cards warranty once you replace the stock cooler. just gets some people worried.
> 
> after seeing reviews but also the guys posting their personal results here in this thread, i feel comfortable and ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to install mine and lower my 780 Ti temps.
Click to expand...

Actually, that's not 100% true, a few do void your warranty, more than that don't. you usually hear from people who screwed their card and then claimed it was warranty covered, then claimed it was the removed heat sink that voided it. I've never had the issue, and sadly I think i'm RMAed from all but ASUS, (I don't buy ASUS)


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i may just end up getting the NZXT x40 or the Corsair H90. cant decided yet. i kinda like the software fan control that comes alone with the X40 so i may just do that and mount the rad in the rear of my case in a pull config.
> I didnt mean to come off as "bashing" the product. i really like what its doing to core temps and the price imo is awesome. just couple concerns for the long run. when i have a $700 product and most gpu vendors void the cards warranty once you replace the stock cooler. just gets some people worried.
> 
> after seeing reviews but also the guys posting their personal results here in this thread, i feel comfortable and ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to install mine and lower my 780 Ti temps.


This is why I go with EVGA cards. They dont mind you removing the stock cooling in order to stick a water block on.

Over stock cooling the G10 with a AIO will do better then a stock cooler. The stock fan without heat sinks will keep the VRM temps in place.

Side note:

We have talk to a rep over at Nvidia and picked his brain a bit about VRM temps. The sweet operation temps for VRM is around 60-80c. VRM temp is a ton different then GPU and CPU temps and I think alot of people panic when they see it higher temps on it.

Trust me its fine.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i may just end up getting the NZXT x40 or the Corsair H90. cant decided yet. i kinda like the software fan control that comes alone with the X40 so i may just do that and mount the rad in the rear of my case in a pull config.
> I didnt mean to come off as "bashing" the product. i really like what its doing to core temps and the price imo is awesome. just couple concerns for the long run. when i have a $700 product and most gpu vendors void the cards warranty once you replace the stock cooler. just gets some people worried.
> 
> after seeing reviews but also the guys posting their personal results here in this thread, i feel comfortable and ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to install mine and lower my 780 Ti temps.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I go with EVGA cards. They dont mind you removing the stock cooling in order to stick a water block on.
> 
> Over stock cooling the G10 with a AIO will do better then a stock cooler. The stock fan without heat sinks will keep the VRM temps in place.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> We have talk to a rep over at Nvidia and picked his brain a bit about VRM temps. The sweet operation temps for VRM is around 60-80c. VRM temp is a ton different then GPU and CPU temps and I think alot of people panic when they see it higher temps on it.
> 
> Trust me its fine.
Click to expand...

to further this, AMD claims 90C is still "safe" for VRMs. (I cannot remember the exact location, but it was in reference to 290x temps, and the VRM "safe zone" was posted)


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> when you say back end you mean VRM ? or gpu temp?
> 
> what AIO coolers you using on your cards?. i broke down and ordered my G10. right now im debating on which AIO cooler to get. I cant decided if i should go with a 140mm or 120mm AIO set up. i want 120MM but i dont know how much cooling i would lose going 120 over 140


I meant the vrm area @ 68C max and GPU temps have been below 59C using the Antec 620 ( it was on sale) which has a 120mm rad. Both rads have single SP 120 fans on them, 1 rad is push and the other is pull. Temp target, power target, and voltage are all at stock and both cards are clocked @ 1201/1850. I'm pretty happy with the results so far, especially the silence compared to the stock fans.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> I meant the vrm area @ 68C max and GPU temps have been below 59C using the Antec 620 ( it was on sale) which has a 120mm rad. Both rads have single SP 120 fans on them, 1 rad is push and the other is pull. Temp target, power target, and voltage are all at stock and both cards are clocked @ 1201/1850. I'm pretty happy with the results so far, especially the silence compared to the stock fans.


So its quieter then the reference gtx 780 ti card. when on idle and max. If so i just might get one to try it out. Also are you using the stock fan that came with the bracket


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> when you say back end you mean VRM ? or gpu temp?
> 
> what AIO coolers you using on your cards?. i broke down and ordered my G10. right now im debating on which AIO cooler to get. I cant decided if i should go with a 140mm or 120mm AIO set up. i want 120MM but i dont know how much cooling i would lose going 120 over 140
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the vrm area @ 68C max and GPU temps have been below 59C using the Antec 620 ( it was on sale) which has a 120mm rad. Both rads have single SP 120 fans on them, 1 rad is push and the other is pull. Temp target, power target, and voltage are all at stock and both cards are clocked @ 1201/1850. I'm pretty happy with the results so far, especially the silence compared to the stock fans.
Click to expand...

I know it's working great for you, but for further thinking, if you single fan a radiator, push is twice as effective as only pull.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I know it's working great for you, but for further thinking, if you single fan a radiator, push is twice as effective as only pull.


I noticed a big improvement when I went from pull to push on my antec 620.


----------



## cravinmild

All these questions .... get a thread going for this thing already







Lots of good info in this thread will be lost when the thread closes. Post in the official threads for this mod if you want but someone really needs to get on that soon, i think it will be a very large thread


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> to further this, AMD claims 90C is still "safe" for VRMs. (I cannot remember the exact location, but it was in reference to 290x temps, and the VRM "safe zone" was posted)





Spoiler: Where people are getting 85 degrees C is bad



The stock GTX 780 / GTX 80 Ti VRM controller is a OnSemi NCP4206 http://www.onsemi.ru.com/pub/Collateral/NCP4206-D.PDF with max rated temp of 85°C

The GTX 780ti uses Fairchild FDMF6823A can do 60A at 100°C http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/FD/FDMF6823A.html , http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FD/FDMF6823A.pdf
(source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/3390#post_21284532 , http://www.expreview.com/29296-3.html)

The R9 290 series' IR3567B PWM controller is rated for -40°C to 85°C ambient. www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/pb-ir3567b.pdf‎

yet if you look up the datasheet for IR6811 and IR6894 mosfets used on r9 290 series you will see the VRM manufacturer uses 70°C as a reference point and the stock cooler keeps VRM ~80°C. AMD's 95°C "target temp" was for the GPU core and it was a number spouted by marketing (which usually doesn't know anything other than "our engineers said it's ok to say this"). When the GPU decreases about 50W power consumption and stops throttling under a half decent cooler like the MK-26 (at the same clocks and volts) I call BS on that being optimal. Look at Fig 12. Maximum Drain Current vs. Case Temperature , once it hits ~90°C you won't be able to get 55A drain current.

Incidentally those IR mosfets are the same mosfets used on GTX 780 Classified and MSI Lightning

IR6894 datasheets http://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=catProductDetailFrame&productID=IRF6894MTRPBF
IR6811 datasheets http://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=catProductDetailFrame&productID=IRF6811STRPBF

SK Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR-R2C (Gtx 780 Ti): 85°C (source)
Samsung K4G20325FD-FC03 (GTX 780, GTX 660): 170FBGA should also be 85°C
SK Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR-R0C (R9 290, R9 290X, GTX 760, GTX 670): 170FBGA should also be 85°C

If you go to skyn3t's GTX 780 vbios thread he recommends sub 85°C temps for VRM for that reason



Moving on... put some VRM heatsinks on your GPU if you buy Kraken G10. That's not intended as an anti-NZXT statement, it's just the fact of the matter. It's a legitimate concern that is _dismissed_ by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html*
> *The VRam and the VRMs have no heatsinks!*
> The G10 frees up these other components on the graphics card from proximity heat of the GPU. Running the GPU at lower temperatures also allows the VRMs to run cooler and more efficient through reduced power leak, in the words of AMD in the Legit Reviews review.
> 
> In our testing and extended use the fan is sufficient for cooling the miscellaneous components during gaming and high end computing due to the increase in efficiency.
> 
> The subject of VRam is a bit different. In our experience the VRam is completely fine without sinks, as you can see RAM modules on the rear of cards on occasion without direct cooling or sinks. The fan is sufficient for VRM and VRam cooling. *If you are still concerned you can still apply lower profile ramsinks or VRM sinks*. The secondary heatsink on some Nvidia cards will still allow the bracket to be mounted with the passive VRM/VRam stock cooling intact.


----------



## dambrosioj

With no VRM heatsinks on my R9 290 it was around 65c -68c full load. With heatsinks it is now around 55c so yes heatsinks help but in my case were not really needed. Just makes me feel better and they were only 10 bucks. totally worth it.

Btw my card is slightly overclocked too


----------



## valkyrie743

well contacted evga and zotac and both said they dont sell just the VRM and ram heatsinks from the APM! and ACX cooler versions of the 780 Ti







i thought one of them would work with me and try to get me out a set. i really wish i knew someone with a CnC machine or able to work with metal and i would just make my own.

can anyone recommend a good set of heatsinks for the VRM's ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> well contacted evga and zotac and both said they dont sell just the VRM and ram heatsinks from the APM! and ACX cooler versions of the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought one of them would work with me and try to get me out a set. i really wish i knew someone with a CnC machine or able to work with metal and i would just make my own.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good set of heatsinks for the VRM's ?


I really hope swiftech or someone makes this for the current generation. It would be perfect.


----------



## cravinmild

Best off finding away to leep therear stock cooling solution. You may find it easier in the end.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I really hope swiftech or someone makes this for the current generation. It would be perfect.


where did you find that? if it fits the 780 it will fit the Ti just will a little cut to fit the extra cap near the rear of the card


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> where did you find that? if it fits the 780 it will fit the Ti just will a little cut to fit the extra cap near the rear of the card


From swiftech's website. They don't have anything for the current Nvidia 7xx or AMD R9 series.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> From swiftech's website. They don't have anything for the current Nvidia 7xx or AMD R9 series.


damn. im on there now. looking for something. it really drives me nuts that i evga or zotec wont sell me their top plate they use for the AMP! and or ACX cooler.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> damn. im on there now. looking for something. it really drives me nuts that i evga or zotec wont sell me their top plate they use for the AMP! and or ACX cooler.


You probably have a better chance at getting a used one from someone that went with a full waterblock. Probably cheaper too


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> where did you find that? if it fits the 780 it will fit the Ti just will a little cut to fit the extra cap near the rear of the card
> 
> 
> 
> From swiftech's website. They don't have anything for the current Nvidia 7xx or AMD R9 series.
Click to expand...

they claim to have one in pre-production for the 290s


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> well contacted evga and zotac and both said they dont sell just the VRM and ram heatsinks from the APM! and ACX cooler versions of the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought one of them would work with me and try to get me out a set. i really wish i knew someone with a CnC machine or able to work with metal and i would just make my own.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good set of heatsinks for the VRM's ?


Heatsinks like the below...

COPPER (~ 400 W/m-K thermal conductivity between 25 and 125°C) , pricier
----

Forged Copper ($15 for 10): Enzotech MOS-C1 for Nvidia GK110 (6.5mmx6.5mm footprint with 12mm height ) http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=23308 , http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011









Plated copper ($11 for 4): http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14951/vid-177/ModMyToys_Solid_Copper_Passive_Micro-Heatsink_-_8mm_x_8mm_x_8mm_Pack_of_4_-_Black_Electro-Plated-MMT-HS-8X8-CU-BK.html?tl=g40c16

ALUMINUM (~200 W/m-K thermal conductivity between 25 and 125°C)
----

Aluminum ($1 each): something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17727/vid-191/Micro_Thermal_Heatsink_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_for_Motherboard_MOS.html?tl=g40c16
Aluminum ($1.29 each): http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4292

Aluminum ($10 for 4 long): http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5557/vid-86/Swiftech_MC21_Aluminum_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_21mm_x_6mm_x_10mm_-_4_pack_.html?tl=g40c16

Aluminum ($7 for 10): http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20793/vid-230/Alphacool_GPU_Heatsinks_7mm_x_7mm_x_15mm_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum_-_10_Pack.html

Aluminum ($10 for 4 long): http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_43&products_id=21214

Aluminum ($0.59): http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=39520


----------



## r1tcheyBobby

For those who were interested in pictures:



I didn't remove the card, since I've decided to leave it be. I'll only put some heatsinks on if the VRM temps start to worry me. But, so far, using my current cooling setup, I haven't seen them go above the 70s C. Forgive my atrocious pictures, I am the world's worst photographer and only have my iPhone 5 for snapping pictures. There are pics with and without the side panel w/window attached.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

So for VRM cooling my R9 290 I was recommended to try this Gelid kit out. It seems it'll be great for what I need, but I was wondering: do the memory modules need heatsinks as well if I'm looking to overclock?

And one last question, anyone know if you can use a full backplate or do you have to use the NZXT mount? Surely something like this backplate would work? Doesn't matter if not, just looks nicer


----------



## NotReadyYet

This looks like a viable option to replace my Gigabyte Winforce 3x 7970 Ghz Edition card's noisey fans. They used to be silent, but now they are making a whining noise that is driving me nuts.

That being said, I did some digging and it turns out that this should, with 98% certainty, fit my 7970.

The only concern I have is if the thermal paste on an Antec 620 Khuler is enough for my 7970; and what the specs are on the included 92mm fan. . .


----------



## Hegemon875

Could someone tell me what size torx screwdriver you need to remove the stock cooler from the 290?


----------



## rusky1

I was just wondering what I could do with my old H50, this is great news!


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Could someone tell me what size torx screwdriver you need to remove the stock cooler from the 290?


they should be all #1 and #0 "philips" screws if your card is a reference model.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> they should be all #1 and #0 "philips" screws if your card is a reference model.


Oh great thanks I don't have to buy a new screwdriver set : D (Dont actually have the cards yet)


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> they should be all #1 and #0 "philips" screws if your card is a reference model.


Not always...

I seen a few cards that where reference design that used a torque number 6 screw.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> they should be all #1 and #0 "philips" screws if your card is a reference model.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always...
> 
> I seen a few cards that where reference design that used a torque number 6 screw.
Click to expand...

on the recent 290s? I can't say i've taken apart all of them so far, but those are the only ones i've seen. (and the proper term, is Torx T6) and honestly, a T6 seems a little small for anything but the "back plate"


----------



## robotninja

Deadpool, sent u a pm too but just wondering if there is any update on the shipping of the 2nd batch of these. I am a patient man but am starting to get anxious.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> Deadpool, sent u a pm too but just wondering if there is any update on the shipping of the 2nd batch of these. I am a patient man but am starting to get anxious.


I'm getting a bit antsy too. I know it says mid-january but any update would be much appreciated


----------



## Hegemon875

I guess Ill just go ahead and buy that screw driver set just in case, I need one really anyways : P


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> Deadpool, sent u a pm too but just wondering if there is any update on the shipping of the 2nd batch of these. I am a patient man but am starting to get anxious.


I did a live chat with a tech rep yesterday asking when they think they will be shipping out the second batch and he said they expect to hey them from manufacture on September 21. I just ordered my x40 from best buy (had gift card from Christmas) can't wait to get this







. I'm not comfortable having my GPU temps at 82c when playing battlefield 4.

When I had my acx 780 I would never go post 70c. And it was silent


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> I did a live chat with a tech rep yesterday asking when they think they will be shipping out the second batch and he said they expect to hey them from manufacture on September 21. I just ordered my x40 from best buy (had gift card from Christmas) can't wait to get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not comfortable having my GPU temps at 82c when playing battlefield 4.
> 
> When I had my acx 780 I would never go post 70c. And it was silent


I hope you mean January 21st.... Mine should be shipping in that batch as well. Can't wait to try it out with the cheapest AIO I can find.


----------



## winterwarrior

so i have been thinking about this issue for a while and here is my take.

"It needs heat sinks included for the VRM and RAM, i run my card for mining and the temps will be just to high!"
This issue could be easily solved by offering a version of the G10 that includes heat sinks for a small increase in the cost of the G10.

I see no reason why you guys (NZXT) could not create a "separate" product that includes a heat sink pack along with the bracket and fan, this way the people who are concerned about VRM and RAM temps (VRM>RAM for most people) could have the peace of mind of having a extra layer of thermal protection on their card.

*obviously these quotes are a generalization and not a direct quote from anyone, this just seems to be the biggest complaint is that people who are putting a lot of stress on their card complain about VRM temps, NZXT says "under normal operation the cooling is fine" then the miners say "but you don't account for us, people who mine and get temps close to furmark!"

I don;t really see an issue with what NZXT has said. It seems to me that their stance is that if you use your card in "normal" conditions that the cooling for VRM will be fine, and anyone using their card for "non-standard" stuff like mining or benchmarking should expect to have to buy heat sinks for the VRM to control temps.

An easy way for NZXT to head off complaints though would be to offer an "extreme OC" version what comes with heat sinks and compound.

anyway that's my







I have ordered two of these and will be getting them on the next ship out, once i get and install them I will post here with my own results and experience.

Oh and btw if this doesn't make much sence i'm going on about 30min of sleep last night (kids) so keep that in mind


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> so i have been thinking about this issue for a while and here is my take.
> 
> "It needs heat sinks included for the VRM and RAM, i run my card for mining and the temps will be just to high!"
> This issue could be easily solved by offering a version of the G10 that includes heat sinks for a small increase in the cost of the G10.
> 
> I see no reason why you guys (NZXT) could not create a "separate" product that includes a heat sink pack along with the bracket and fan, this way the people who are concerned about VRM and RAM temps (VRM>RAM for most people) could have the peace of mind of having a extra layer of thermal protection on their card.
> 
> *obviously these quotes are a generalization and not a direct quote from anyone, this just seems to be the biggest complaint is that people who are putting a lot of stress on their card complain about VRM temps, NZXT says "under normal operation the cooling is fine" then the miners say "but you don't account for us, people who mine and get temps close to furmark!"
> 
> I don;t really see an issue with what NZXT has said. It seems to me that their stance is that if you use your card in "normal" conditions that the cooling for VRM will be fine, and anyone using their card for "non-standard" stuff like mining or benchmarking should expect to have to buy heat sinks for the VRM to control temps.
> 
> An easy way for NZXT to head off complaints though would be to offer an "extreme OC" version what comes with heat sinks and compound.
> 
> anyway that's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ordered two of these and will be getting them on the next ship out, once i get and install them I will post here with my own results and experience.
> 
> Oh and btw if this doesn't make much sence i'm going on about 30min of sleep last night (kids) so keep that in mind


Your post makes sense. The only reason I can think as to why they don't include VRM and VRAM heat sinks, is because the G10 is quite universal and a heat sink kit would not be. They would either have to offer a wide variety of kits to choose from or include a standard set that would still require certain users to have to purchase unique heat sinks to fit their needs. Why not just leave it like it is and allow the user the freedom to purchase the heat sinks they need, while keeping the G10 price low? I think that was/is NZXT's reasoning behind not offering any heat sinks.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Your post makes sense. The only reason I can think as to why they don't include VRM and VRAM heat sinks, is because the G10 is quite universal and a heat sink kit would not be. They would either have to offer a wide variety of kits to choose from or include a standard set that would still require certain users to have to purchase unique heat sinks to fit their needs. Why not just leave it like it is and allow the user the freedom to purchase the heat sinks they need, while keeping the G10 price low? I think that was/is NZXT's reasoning behind not offering any heat sinks.


Thats hitting it really close.

Its like the small issue with the copper shim too. The added costs for adding these items will make the price go up and that isnt something that we wanted to do. By releasing it like we did at the price point without those items entitles everyone that they are able to use the G10 without fear of needing the other items.

There are 100's of different cards and different configs and that makes it near impossible to account for with one standard heatsink kit.


----------



## valkyrie743

can someone be a pal and messure the gap between the top of the video card to the bracket. going to buy some vrm heatsinks and i want to know how much clearance (in mm if possible) i have. right now i found some nice copper ones but they're 12mm high. not sure if that's to tall and would hit the bracket or not.

let me know thanks


----------



## machz06

I've been impressed with the NZXT X40 AIO on the gpu so now I'm considering adding an X60 for the cpu. Will the NZXT control software recognize two installed coolers?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> I've been impressed with the NZXT X40 AIO on the gpu so now I'm considering adding an X60 for the cpu. Will the NZXT control software recognize two installed coolers?


yes, I'm fairly certain it will recognize both coolers. the only issue is that they would both have to be plugged into their own USB header (using a y-cable wouldn't work). this would be a problem for me, personally, because my Maximus V Formula only has (2) USB 2.0 headers so I would have to get a PCI expansion card if I wanted to have front card reader/front I/O panel still functional as (2) Kraken coolers would use up all my available headers.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> I've been impressed with the NZXT X40 AIO on the gpu so now I'm considering adding an X60 for the cpu. Will the NZXT control software recognize two installed coolers?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm fairly certain it will recognize both coolers. the only issue is that they would both have to be plugged into their own USB header (using a y-cable wouldn't work). this would be a problem for me, personally, because my Maximus V Formula only has (2) USB 2.0 headers so I would have to get a PCI expansion card if I wanted to have front card reader/front I/O panel still functional as (2) Kraken coolers would use up all my available headers.
Click to expand...

they don't quite work right
both coolers are controlled yes, but to the software they appear as one unit, so fan profiles, etc (the reasons for the software) are all inclusive. there is no way to control just one, or just the other,
so your GPU and your CPU will be controlled by the temps of ONE of them. (not SURE on this, but they do have the same fan profile for sure)


----------



## Difozenn

Think i just killed one of my 780s installing this, getting error 43


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difozenn*
> 
> Think i just killed one of my 780s installing this, getting error 43


http://pcsupport.about.com/od/errorc/a/code-43-error.htm

googled error code 43 seems to be linked to usb. unplug the USB header cable from the motherboard and see whta that does. maybe a bad header on the motherboard


----------



## ramme223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> can someone be a pal and messure the gap between the top of the video card to the bracket. going to buy some vrm heatsinks and i want to know how much clearance (in mm if possible) i have. right now i found some nice copper ones but they're 12mm high. not sure if that's to tall and would hit the bracket or not.
> 
> let me know thanks


I also asked for that, somewhere earlyer in the thread you could read something like 11mm... but that couldnt be right.
I think i could answer that by showing you 2 pieces of foam












14mm should be the max. Greetings from Germany


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramme223*
> 
> I also asked for that, somewhere earlyer in the thread you could read something like 11mm... but that couldnt be right.
> I think i could answer that by showing you 2 pieces of foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14mm should be the max. Greetings from Germany


Awesome, I was wondering the same thing thanks for that.


----------



## ImJJames

What type of temp difference would I see installing VRM's using perm solution or thermal tape?


----------



## r1tcheyBobby

I considered using Arctic Alumina to permanently adhere some copper heatsinks to the VRMs, but I decided against it. In my earlier post, I said that with the G10 + X40 and a 92mm Noctua fan, neither of the VRM temperature readings crossed 80C playing BF4 @ 1080p Ultra. I've now used the exact same setup with BF4 @ 1440p Ultra, and again, the VRMs stayed under 80C.

So, I think it's a mistake to make any permanent additions. You'll seriously hurt your resale ability. I'm still working on adapting the plate from the stock shroud to work with the G10 setup -- I know it can work, but it does take some significant alterations. Either try that heatsink kit mentioned a few posts back, or use some good thermal tape. But, again, you can safely run any current game without any heatsinks on the VRMs.


----------



## cravinmild

I wonder if NZXT would make a version without the rear fan attachment so cards ( most reference version ) have an option to keep all the stock cooling on the rear of the card - ie blower fan and cooling plate over vrm section. Instead the G10.2.0 (idk, had to call it sumptin







) would offer a shim with no fan, this could offset the cost keeping the bracket the same price-dont need the nzxt fan if you keep stock vrm cooling right


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I wonder if NZXT would make a version without the rear fan attachment so cards ( most reference version ) have an option to keep all the stock cooling on the rear of the card - ie blower fan and cooling plate over vrm section. Instead the G10.2.0 (idk, had to call it sumptin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would offer a shim with no fan, this could offset the cost keeping the bracket the same price-dont need the nzxt fan if you keep stock vrm cooling right


would be cool. but hey we could always hack saw off the fan part our self







lol

right now im looking at heatsinks for the vrm. i think im going with these for the gpu vrm's
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7190/vid-105/Enzotech_MOS-C1_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_10_Pack.html#blank

being that there are 8 for the gpu and in the back there are 4 more (probably for the Vram) i may go with this
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5557/vid-86/Swiftech_MC21_Aluminum_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_21mm_x_6mm_x_10mm_-_4_pack_.html?tl=g40c16 so pissed cause i would like to use the enzotech copper for everything but that kit only comes with 10. i will be 2 short ....









as for the ram probably just go with these
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17951/vid-196/VGA_Aluminum_Heatsink_w_3M_8810_Adhesive_-_13mm_x_13mm_x_7mm_-_Silver.html?tl=g40c16s224#blank for the sake that i can by them by the number. all the nice kits only come with 8 and i need 12.

wanted to get these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html#blank but like i said i need 12 and not paying another 17 bucks for 4 more.

what are your thoughts just putting heatsinks on just the VRM's and leaving the ram bare?


----------



## valkyrie743

not to feed this vrm thing but i thought that you guys should take a look at this video (this is not me, some video i saw on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as

that video was after he put the heatsinks on his 290X here is the video with the temps before putting them on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Xc8F_ioac

as you can see down to 54C from 80C. im ordering my heatsinks now. but im not using the arctic silver adhesive that hes using. once you use it, thats it, and i dont want to void my warranty.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I wonder if NZXT would make a version without the rear fan attachment so cards ( most reference version ) have an option to keep all the stock cooling on the rear of the card - ie blower fan and cooling plate over vrm section. Instead the G10.2.0 (idk, had to call it sumptin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would offer a shim with no fan, this could offset the cost keeping the bracket the same price-dont need the nzxt fan if you keep stock vrm cooling right


http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> not to feed this vrm thing but i thought that you guys should take a look at this video (this is not me, some video i saw on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as
> 
> that video was after he put the heatsinks on his 290X here is the video with the temps before putting them on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Xc8F_ioac
> 
> as you can see down to 54C from 80C. im ordering my heatsinks now. but im not using the arctic silver adhesive that hes using. once you use it, thats it, and i dont want to void my warranty.


this guy, and most people who do these videos are doing one thing quite WRONG.

look at it again... what is missing? oh that's right.... proper case airflow. I'm not saying his results aren't truthful, (or shows that he needed better cooling, or that the heatsinks helped) but the high temps are higher than they would be with a proper flowing case. (side panel anyone?)

but everyone is so scared of one tiny part being wrong, they ignore the whole picture. proper case airflow can drop temps over the board of EVERY component. if proper case airflow wasn't a large part of computer cooling, we wouldn't have entire case segments dedicated to getting that right (not that many do of course..)

EDIT :
this is the best thermal tape I've tried, one of the highest thermal conductivity, and the adhesive is enough to hold the videocard up.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37756


----------



## Hegemon875

What would be the optimal setup, having two 280mm coolers setup in the following sandwiched configuration:


OR going with two 140mm coolers:


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> What would be the optimal setup, having two 280mm coolers setup in the following sandwiched configuration:
> 
> 
> OR going with two 140mm coolers:


Sandwiching the radiators like that first picture would not be good. The second radiator is getting cooled with pre-heated air, and you'll have trouble getting decent airflow through that kind of sandwich without powerful fans. Why not just a single 280 in push-pull in the front? Then maybe a 120/140 in the top or back if you don't have room for anything else bigger.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sandwiching the radiators like that first picture would not be good. The second radiator is getting cooled with pre-heated air, and you'll have trouble getting decent airflow through that kind of sandwich without powerful fans. Why not just a single 280 in push-pull in the front? Then maybe a 120/140 in the top or back if you don't have room for anything else bigger.


My OCD doesnt like having two different coolers for two identical cards >_< Also, the top will be occupied by an X60 for the CPU but the back would be open.

I could get two 240mm coolers for the cards and have one in the front and one in the bottom inside the 750D which is what I was planning to get but now I may get the 760T., the only downside is that it does not support more than a 120mm cooler in the bottom.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> this guy, and most people who do these videos are doing one thing quite WRONG.
> 
> look at it again... what is missing? oh that's right.... proper case airflow. I'm not saying his results aren't truthful, (or shows that he needed better cooling, or that the heatsinks helped) but the high temps are higher than they would be with a proper flowing case. (side panel anyone?)
> 
> but everyone is so scared of one tiny part being wrong, they ignore the whole picture. proper case airflow can drop temps over the board of EVERY component. if proper case airflow wasn't a large part of computer cooling, we wouldn't have entire case segments dedicated to getting that right (not that many do of course..)
> 
> EDIT :
> this is the best thermal tape I've tried, one of the highest thermal conductivity, and the adhesive is enough to hold the videocard up.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37756


drdrache

You are joking right? The guy has fans on every slot on his CORSAIR AIR 540 (one of the best air cooling cases) and push-pull on the X40 rad and top (H100i?) 240 rad. What "case airflow" are you expecting, 3000rpm delta fans on every slot running full blast?




"Good idea, good product but I wish they included a little VRM heatsinks" --- his words on video

In a nutshell.

He wasn't mining, he just OCed +100mV and ran Unigine Valley on 1440x900.


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Thanks IF6WAS9,
> 
> This PWM adaptor looks like a good idea. I will purchase one. However I am still interested in the Be Quiet model - I have many of those (120 and 140) and they are great too.
> 
> What VRM temp do you have with you Noctua fans?
> 
> Shine


Yes,

I am trying now 'Be Quiet Shadow Wing PWM 92mm'. According to the spec, it has extra speed (1800 rpm), static pressure & air flow.



At max speed, it seems a bit louder than the one delivered with the G10. I will see if I can apply a customer curve to run it at max speed when I have load on the GPU ...


----------



## ramme223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> drdrache
> 
> You are joking right? The guy has fans on every slot on his CORSAIR AIR 540 (one of the best air cooling cases) and push-pull on the X40 rad and top (H100i?) 240 rad. What "case airflow" are you expecting, 3000rpm delta fans on every slot running full blast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good idea, good product but I wish they included a little VRM heatsinks" --- his words on video
> 
> In a nutshell.
> 
> He wasn't mining, he just OCed +100mV and ran Unigine Valley on 1440x900.


No he`s alright. The airflow isn`t optimal. Have a look.

*in Video Part 1*:



There he blows all the hot air of the radiator directly back on the gpu. (Nr.4)

Nr.1, 2 and 3 builds a closed air circuit itself.

*in Video Part 2*:



good: In this exampe it`s quiet better that he twisted the radiator (Nr4.) to blow out the hot air via the frontside of the case *but*

bad: The rest of the setup is against thermal laws.

*I* He used the top backside fan (Nr.2) as the only intake fan. This fresh air is going the direct way out via the top fan/radiator combo (Nr.1)

*II* Think about that hot air always goes from bottom to top.

*III* 3x air out and only 1x fresh air in.

*Optimal would be*:



*I* Swap Radiator (Nr.4) with the upper intake fan (Nr.3)

*II* After that the hot air of the radiator (Nr.4.) is out of the case







+ fresh air goes the way directly on the gpu/mosfets/vram and would be pushed out via the exhaust fan (Nr.2) on the top backside and goes thru the radiator of the cpu (Nr.1)

*III* Optional: another intake fan on the sidepanel which aims on the Kraken G10.

_Pressure should be fine. Even you should think about the push/pull configuration on the thin Kraken raditor. Push only should be sufficient. If it would be a massive/thick radiator than push/pull is fine and stands in *°C/$-relation* .
In most cases push will have the better °C gain compared to pull. So you can use the saved fan money to get some nice copper Mosfet/VRam coolers._

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Yes,
> 
> I am trying now 'Be Quiet Shadow Wing PWM 92mm'. According to the spec, it as extra speed (1800 rpm), static pressure & air flow.
> 
> [Image]
> 
> At max speed, it seem a bit louder than the one delivered with the G10. I will see if I can apply a customer curve to run it at max speed when I have load on the GPU ...


I bought the same fan for the G10, let me know how it works








Greetings from Germany


----------



## ds84

Hope i can see this product being sold in Amazon... Just not economical to get from NZXT directly.


----------



## phenom01

If only this had VRM cooling built in. Pretty much over it as it does not.(and there is no easy aftermarket)


----------



## nonnac7

My Results:
Ambient Temp of 74*F which is 23*c

GPU - Asus GTX 780 DC2OC with Kraken X40 and G10 bracket
1189Mhz, +200 mem, 1.175v
Thermal Paste - Prolimatech PK3

Idle Temp(Lower Power state) = 24*c
Load Temp(100%)= 43*c

I used Heaven Valley extreme to stress the card.

I previously had a antec 620 AIO on the 780 and the #'s were drastically different from above. Idle at 28 and Load up to 61. I was not happy with that at all(considering the stock dc2oc was loading to 67) and decided to get a Kraken X40 to go on the 780 and got the above #'s. My thoughts are that the 780 does produce quite a bit of heat the the 620 was not enough to keep it from slowly creeping up.

The Asus card has a vrm heatsink already on the dc2oc and I reused it and jimmy rigged it with some thin paracord(Inner parts of 550 cord) to keep it in place. It was previously attached via screws to the backplate. The backplate would not work with the G10.

I haven't got a chance to find out what the VRM's get up to, but honestly I'm not worried about it because the card keeps so low on load. I have a feeling if the VRM's were producing excessive heat I would see higher load temps through the spreading of heat on the board to the gpu.

My Fractal Arc Midi R2 config for airflow is as follows:
Fan on bottom next to PSU - Intake
Bottom Front - Intake for x40 Rad(Push/Pull)
Top Front - Intake
Rear - Intake
Top - Exhaust for X60(push only)

I'm using a variable fan profile.
This seems to all be based off the CPU temps because there seems to be no way for the software to recognize a difference between the X40 and X60 connected via USB headers.
My CPU never goes over 59*c (3930k at 4.2GHz). The fan's settle around 48-50% in games and are semi audible but not anything excessive. Honestly its about the normal sound of a running Rig.

40% - 20*c to 40*c
41% to 50% - 41*c to 60*c
51% to 70% - 56* to 65*c

TLDR; I'm extremely happy with the g10 and x40 performance on my slight overclocked 780.

Edit: Added thermal paste used.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ....snip ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramme223*
> 
> ... snip ..


AlphaC, man... I don't know I made a mistake and accused you, I was wrong, but you're getting really negative in this thread, I have less posts, doesn't mean I have less knowledge.
I happen to have the same case, I happen to know, EVEN with the proper airflow, removing the side of the case, (which was my only point, Ramme223 went into it deeper)
seriously reduces effectiveness... THAT WAS MY POINT!

Ramme223 :
I've never see anyone do that for this case yet, thank you.


----------



## Shine6

Well, 1st impression doesn't show it be be better than NZXT cooler ...

At full speed, running valley several minutes at stock speed (947/1250 Mhz), VRM1 goes up to 78°C.

So heatsink seems to be needed to make it REALLY better.

Regarding heatsink, the best would be something we can screw .. like this:

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=13&id=62

Anyone knows if this would ever fit on R9 290?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Well, 1st impression doesn't show it be be better than NZXT cooler ...
> 
> So heatsink seems to be needed to make it REALLY better.
> 
> Regarding heatsink, the best would be something we can screw .. like this:
> 
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=13&id=62
> 
> Anyone knows if this would ever fit on R9 290?


Currently waiting for my G10 to ship. However, I bought that kit and have it ready to install to see if it fits or can be modified to fit.


----------



## materi

i'm rather interested in geting one or two of these, but i don't want to void my warenty. i'm not afraid of setting it up, but is it possibole to get vram/vrm heatsinks that can be removed? that way i can atleast hide it from my supplier =D


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Currently waiting for my G10 to ship. However, I bought that kit and have it ready to install to see if it fits or can be modified to fit.


Good to know.

Please let us know if it fits .. or not. If we can screw it instead of using some paste, that looks better to me.


----------



## Assyle

hello everyone.
at the end of the month NZXT KRAKEN G10 will finally be available at my area so Im planning to buy it.

I will run it on evga gtx770 acx in corsair 540. Since the gpu has reference design pcb and 540 has plenty of space it wont be a problem. But Im wondering if someone tried it on gtx770 already? how are the temps? I will use it with old antec 620 which I dont use now. I will try it with antec, and if it will work good, I will try to change it to something like h110.

And also, I noticed that NZXT KRAKEN G10 has a small backplate to connect cooler, is it possible to use it with gpu's stock backplate from evga? Maybe to drill a bigger holes with a drill on a stock backplate? I love my gpu's backplate, it improves esthetics so much so I dont want to get rid of it.









thanx for help


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> hello everyone.
> at the end of the month NZXT KRAKEN G10 will finally be available at my area so Im planning to buy it.
> 
> I will run it on evga gtx770 acx in corsair 540. Since the gpu has reference design pcb and 540 has plenty of space it wont be a problem. But Im wondering if someone tried it on gtx770 already? how are the temps? I will use it with old antec 620 which I dont use now. I will try it with antec, and if it will work good, I will try to change it to something like h110.
> 
> And also, I noticed that NZXT KRAKEN G10 has a small backplate to connect cooler, is it possible to use it with gpu's stock backplate from evga? Maybe to drill a bigger holes with a drill on a stock backplate? I love my gpu's backplate, it improves esthetics so much so I dont want to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for help


I was trying to figure this out myself the other day, the AIO cooler puts quite a bit of weight on the PCB once installed. You could possibly modify your EVGA backplate, but the issue is that it's not just a matter of larger holes. the holes the bolts for the G10 go through on the backplate are not round, they're actually almost square. granted, this is only so the bolts themselves do not turn when tightening the nuts, so it may work just to drill round holes



the other option I was considering is just cutting out a square section of a stock backplate to allow for the Kraken G10 stock backplate to fit within the knockout.

I saw someone else asking about the measurement between the top of the PCB and the under side of the bracket in regards to installing VRAM heatsinks. personally, this is where I ran into trouble. I had bought these aluminium heatsinks (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XA969G) and found that when I went to tighten the cooler down, the bottom-most VRAM chip (nearest the PCI slot) hit the copper cooling plate and cracked off..



chip is fine, must have been a bit dirty and that's why the Arctic Alumina didn't hold up because I've otherwise heard that stuff is pretty much permanent. my solution for this is to add copper shims. I wasn't sure of the size for the copper shim, though, and bought 15mm x 15mm x 1.2mm ones (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PODQTQ) to see if they're big enough. the only other size I saw was 42mm x 42mm to fix PS3 GPUs, but figured they are way too big.

has anyone here installed a shim on a 290X GPU?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> hello everyone.
> at the end of the month NZXT KRAKEN G10 will finally be available at my area so Im planning to buy it.
> 
> I will run it on evga gtx770 acx in corsair 540. Since the gpu has reference design pcb and 540 has plenty of space it wont be a problem. But Im wondering if someone tried it on gtx770 already? how are the temps? I will use it with old antec 620 which I dont use now. I will try it with antec, and if it will work good, I will try to change it to something like h110.
> 
> And also, I noticed that NZXT KRAKEN G10 has a small backplate to connect cooler, is it possible to use it with gpu's stock backplate from evga? Maybe to drill a bigger holes with a drill on a stock backplate? I love my gpu's backplate, it improves esthetics so much so I dont want to get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure this out myself the other day, the AIO cooler puts quite a bit of weight on the PCB once installed. You could possibly modify your EVGA backplate, but the issue is that it's not just a matter of larger holes. the holes the bolts for the G10 go through on the backplate are not round, they're actually almost square. granted, this is only so the bolts themselves do not turn when tightening the nuts, so it may work just to drill round holes
> 
> 
> 
> the other option I was considering is just cutting out a square section of a stock backplate to allow for the Kraken G10 stock backplate to fit within the knockout.
> 
> I saw someone else asking about the measurement between the top of the PCB and the under side of the bracket in regards to installing VRAM heatsinks. personally, this is where I ran into trouble. I had bought these aluminium heatsinks (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XA969G) and found that when I went to tighten the cooler down, the bottom-most VRAM chip (nearest the PCI slot) hit the copper cooling plate and cracked off..
> 
> 
> 
> chip is fine, must have been a bit dirty and that's why the Arctic Alumina didn't hold up because I've otherwise heard that stuff is pretty much permanent. my solution for this is to add copper shims. I wasn't sure of the size for the copper shim, though, and bought 15mm x 15mm x 1.2mm ones (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PODQTQ) to see if they're big enough. the only other size I saw was 42mm x 42mm to fix PS3 GPUs, but figured they are way too big.
> 
> has anyone here installed a shim on a 290X GPU?
Click to expand...

why would you shim a 290x? that would reduce the core temp a tiny bit, not in any relation to the amount that single vram chip will be cooled, if you are determined to heat-sink everything, get smaller heat-sinks, or trim the heat-sinks you have.

honestly, you should go a bit slower, test fit everything before you use something that is supposed to be non-removable, bad things can happen.

and the AIO on the cards.... too much weight? REALLY? have you seen the prolimatech M26? I think people are looking for problems where there are none.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> why would you shim a 290x? that would reduce the core temp a tiny bit, not in any relation to the amount that single vram chip will be cooled, if you are determined to heat-sink everything, get smaller heat-sinks, or trim the heat-sinks you have.


the shim has nothing to do with temps, as I said, it's so it will clear the VRAM heatsinks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> honestly, you should go a bit slower, test fit everything before you use something that is supposed to be non-removable, bad things can happen.


you know, I hadn't thought of that at all. that makes a ton of sense, now that you bring it up...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> and the AIO on the cards.... too much weight? REALLY? have you seen the prolimatech M26? I think people are looking for problems where there are none.


yes, it's definitely more weight than the reference cooler, and it's definitely also distributed differently. there is visible flex at the end of the PCB, almost 1/4"


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> has anyone here installed a shim on a 290X GPU?


I installed a 0.5 mm shim on a HD7950 and noticed that the thread engagement of the retention nuts for the backplate seemed marginal or at least it made it a little more difficult to get the nuts started, so check the stackup first to make sure everything will go together.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> I installed a 0.5 mm shim on a HD7950 and noticed that the thread engagement of the retention nuts for the backplate seemed marginal or at least it made it a little more difficult to get the nuts started, so check the stackup first to make sure everything will go together.


yeah, I'll have to see. the little rubber washers on the underside of the nuts did come off because I have re-installed the cooler twice already. there was definitely more thread exposed to start the second go-round, possibly because the foam on the backplate is already compressed a bit?


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I was trying to figure this out myself the other day, the AIO cooler puts quite a bit of weight on the PCB once installed. You could possibly modify your EVGA backplate, but the issue is that it's not just a matter of larger holes. the holes the bolts for the G10 go through on the backplate are not round, they're actually almost square. granted, this is only so the bolts themselves do not turn when tightening the nuts, so it may work just to drill round holes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other option I was considering is just cutting out a square section of a stock backplate to allow for the Kraken G10 stock backplate to fit within the knockout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw someone else asking about the measurement between the top of the PCB and the under side of the bracket in regards to installing VRAM heatsinks. personally, this is where I ran into trouble. I had bought these aluminium heatsinks (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XA969G) and found that when I went to tighten the cooler down, the bottom-most VRAM chip (nearest the PCI slot) hit the copper cooling plate and cracked off..
> 
> 
> 
> chip is fine, must have been a bit dirty and that's why the Arctic Alumina didn't hold up because I've otherwise heard that stuff is pretty much permanent. my solution for this is to add copper shims. I wasn't sure of the size for the copper shim, though, and bought 15mm x 15mm x 1.2mm ones (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PODQTQ) to see if they're big enough. the only other size I saw was 42mm x 42mm to fix PS3 GPUs, but figured they are way too big.
> 
> has anyone here installed a shim on a 290X GPU?


thank you for an answer








U have shown me the aspects which I wasnt thinking about. I actually found the solution in this thread by Mr. IF6WAS9. I found photos of his 780ti with almost the same backplate modded to fit both backplates.







So now I know that it is possible, I will wait for my kraken g10 and start some dremel work.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Im a bit worried about heatsiinks for vram cause I dont want to order something from abroad, and the choice in local stores is too bad. I will need to do some more research to find those that will fit for for my case. Is it really so bad without heatsinks on VRAM? Or you just adding them to make it perfect?







thank you


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Im a bit worried about heatsiinks for vram cause I dont want to order something from abroad, and the choice in local stores is too bad. I will need to do some more research to find those that will fit for for my case. Is it really so bad without heatsinks on VRAM? Or you just adding them to make it perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


the VRAM heatsinks probably aren't needed at all, honestly. VRAM is pretty efficient at cooling itself and just by simply removing the stock cooler and allowing a more open airflow around the RAM modules can actually improve temps in certain cases. VRM heatsinks are a different story, especially if you plan on putting the card under full or very high load for extended periods of time.

for an idea of comparison, my VRMs would promptly shoot up to 95C without the heatsinks while scrypt mining. with the heatsinks installed, temps stay below 70C


----------



## Face2Face

Another review - this one is a large one with a ton of different cards.

http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/cboard.php?id=review&no=18101&ga=


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Another review - this one is a large one with a ton of different cards.
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/boardc....w&no=18105&p=5


Links not working for me, 404 error : (


----------



## X-PREDATOR

can any1 direct me to a store that has this g10 bracket in stock and that will atleast do international shipping to South Africa at an affordable rate?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Links not working for me, 404 error : (


Try this one

http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/cboard.php?id=review&no=18101&ga=


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/cboard.php?id=review&no=18101&ga=


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> can any1 direct me to a store that has this g10 bracket in stock and that will atleast do international shipping to South Africa at an affordable rate?


They're not being sold anywhere else right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/cboard.php?id=review&no=18101&ga=


Thanks

EDIT: They even had an X60 on the CPU but didnt test it on the cards >_< Is it really so inconceivable to have 240/280mm cooler on a GPU? : (


----------



## gl0ry

I think my card already comes pre-installed with VRM and memory heatsinks. can someone verify this for me?

Here's a picture of it with the main heatsink off.

http://cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Galaxy-GTX-780-HOF_7.jpg


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I think my card already comes pre-installed with VRM and memory heatsinks. can someone verify this for me?
> 
> Here's a picture of it with the main heatsink off.
> 
> http://cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Galaxy-GTX-780-HOF_7.jpg


Yup, you are good to go. Looks like you have plenty of clearance as well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I think my card already comes pre-installed with VRM and memory heatsinks. can someone verify this for me?
> 
> Here's a picture of it with the main heatsink off.
> 
> http://cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Galaxy-GTX-780-HOF_7.jpg


Yep, your card is good to go.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Is it really so inconceivable to have 240/280mm cooler on a GPU? : (


for a single GPU? yes, I think it would be pointless to have a double-wide rad. I doubt temps would go down any over a single 140mm rad

I can't say for sure, of course, because I have not seen any testing, however


----------



## nerdybeat

I got one of these brackets made by Dwood on these forums a while back, and it was the single best mod I have done in a long time. The temp drop is just astounding and obviously the sound is much more bearable. Clearly a custom loop does this - and better. However not everyone has time for the extra maintenance with a custom loop and just want to "set it and forget it."

I have had my Antec 620 Kuhler keeping my GTX 680 under 50-52C in BF4 full load on 2560x1440 and I couldn't be happier. Plus it looks awesome!

Glad this bracket is going more mainstream for when I update my GPU in a year or two. I'd like to match it with a 240mm rad closed loop next time =)

Can't say I have THIS bracket, but I have a similar once and I LOVE it.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> for a single GPU? yes, I think it would be pointless to have a double-wide rad. I doubt temps would go down any over a single 140mm rad
> 
> I can't say for sure, of course, because I have not seen any testing, however


Exactly...

An educated guess doesn't equal actual testing.


----------



## xlim3y

Since my case will fit I went with single 140mm aio H90s (they were much cheaper than x40's, and performed better in benchmarks)

Waiting for these brackets is killing me.

I have an old dwood bracket on one of my cards right now, but I'm afraid to tighten it anymore to attempt to improve temps. I want my Krakens!

I'm thinking that I won't need to go to 240 or 280 rads once the brackets arrive, but I said I wasn't going to buy anymore hardware this year, and I'm at 6 orders from Newegg already.... so.. yeah


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> An educated guess doesn't equal actual testing.


Here is a review using an NZXT X60 with a G10 - http://www.overclex.net/articles/test-du-nzxt-kraken-g10-et-du-kraken-x60/

Temps do look better vs. a single 120mm or 140mm vs. other reviews. Keep in mind his fans were maxed out in the overclocked tests, but even on auto the temps look better. I picked up a Thermaltake Extreme water 2.0 - 240mm - pretty cheap and going to be putting it on my GTX 780 Lightning with some Corsair SP Quiet fans. I will post some results when I get my bracket.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Here is a review using an NZXT X60 with a G10 - http://www.overclex.net/articles/test-du-nzxt-kraken-g10-et-du-kraken-x60/
> 
> Temps do look better vs. a single 120mm or 140mm vs. other reviews. Keep in mind his fans were maxed out in the overclocked tests, but even on auto the temps look better. I picked up a Thermaltake Extreme water 2.0 - 240mm - pretty cheap and going to be putting it on my GTX 780 Lightning with some Corsair SP Quiet fans. I will post some results when I get my bracket.


Oh jesus, this makes me think about using x60's now instead... Curse you Face2Face. That's insane that his lightning temps never broke 40c.

Anyone know a case that will fit 2 280mm rads and a 240mm rad?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Oh jesus, this makes me think about using x60's now instead... Curse you Face2Face. That's insane that his lightning temps never broke 40c.
> 
> Anyone know a case that will fit 2 280mm rads and a 240mm rad?


Caselabs S3 fits both rads


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Oh jesus, this makes me think about using x60's now instead... Curse you Face2Face. That's insane that his lightning temps never broke 40c.
> 
> Anyone know a case that will fit 2 280mm rads and a 240mm rad?


Im pretty sure the Entho Primoo and 900D can house 3 280mm radiators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Here is a review using an NZXT X60 with a G10 - http://www.overclex.net/articles/test-du-nzxt-kraken-g10-et-du-kraken-x60/
> 
> Temps do look better vs. a single 120mm or 140mm vs. other reviews. Keep in mind his fans were maxed out in the overclocked tests, but even on auto the temps look better. I picked up a Thermaltake Extreme water 2.0 - 240mm - pretty cheap and going to be putting it on my GTX 780 Lightning with some Corsair SP Quiet fans. I will post some results when I get my bracket.


Sweet, thanks again! Compared to the legit reviews benchmark its getting about the same temps as the X40 but I assume legit reviews had the fans set to maximum judging by their ~50 dB acoustic testing whereas the X60 was only running at 900rpm, that alone is worth it for me.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Oh jesus, this makes me think about using x60's now instead... Curse you Face2Face. That's insane that his lightning temps never broke 40c.
> 
> Anyone know a case that will fit 2 280mm rads and a 240mm rad?


the 750d can house a 240/280 on top, 240/280 on front, 240 on bottom. but then u get into the issue of is it enough to only have air intake from the rear and psu??


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Caselabs S3 fits both rads


Mini ITX form factor.

Won't work for my stuff.


----------



## vlps5122

does anyone know what the area circled in yellow is on my pcb?

http://oi41.tinypic.com/30tgkex.jpg

I am wondering if it is alright if my heatsinks being applied to the 14 vrm modules directly to the left of the 14 things in the yellow area is enough or if they should overlap both the vrm and the things in the yellow circle?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> does anyone know what the area circled in yellow is on my pcb?
> 
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/30tgkex.jpg
> 
> I am wondering if it is alright if my heatsinks being applied to the 14 vrm modules directly to the left of the 14 things in the yellow area is enough or if they should overlap both the vrm and the things in the yellow circle?


Not sure, but my classy waterblock came with thermal pads to specifically cover them.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> does anyone know what the area circled in yellow is on my pcb?
> 
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/30tgkex.jpg
> 
> I am wondering if it is alright if my heatsinks being applied to the 14 vrm modules directly to the left of the 14 things in the yellow area is enough or if they should overlap both the vrm and the things in the yellow circle?


im pretty sure they are are all VRM's i would post on evga forums though and ask just to be safe but im thinking they are all vrm's.

also dont forget the 6 VRAM VRMS to the right of the picture. may want to get some heatsinks for those as well


----------



## vlps5122

so heatsinks over this:


----------



## valkyrie743

yup.

is that a 580 classified?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> yup.
> 
> is that a 580 classified?


780 ti classified

edit: i used wrong picture, here is the 780 ti classy, almost the same thing:


----------



## valkyrie743

ah ok nice.

i think you can keep the top plate on the gpu and use it to cool the vrm's and ram. i dont see it being an issue with mounting with the G10. the classy's come with ACX cooling and they have that black top plate that sits over the hole card. here's a picture

im sure that it would fit. if not could always cut off the posts around the gpu if there is a issue with mounting.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ah ok nice.
> 
> i think you can keep the top plate on the gpu and use it to cool the vrm's and ram. i dont see it being an issue with mounting with the G10. the classy's come with ACX cooling and they have that black top plate that sits over the hole card. here's a picture
> 
> im sure that it would fit. if not could always cut off the posts around the gpu if there is a issue with mounting.


yeah my card has that black thing, is that aluminum or something? you think that plate could serve as a good enough heatsink for the vrm's or no?


----------



## valkyrie743

yeah i think its aluminum. and yeah. thats what it serves with the stock heatsink. it cools the vrm's and vram. Vrm's and Vram dont need extreme cooling they just need to at least have something to disipate heat to. leaving them bare imo is just plain silly.

im sure it will be fine. as long as the g10 mount fits. those 4 little screw extentions around the gpu is what worries me. not sure if that will cause an issue with mounting or not. if not sawing them off would not be that hard being that its a little part. but yeah you should be good. plus the fan that comes with the G10 will cool that plate so it should do well cooling everything.

i was trying to get evga to sell me just that plate for my 780 ti but they said that they dont have extra they just come from the factory when they order them like that. so i had to order heat sinks from frozencpu. just got them in today







:thumb: and best buy just shipped out my NZXT X40









and ill be posting pictures and and results once i get everything install


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> not to feed this vrm thing but i thought that you guys should take a look at this video (this is not me, some video i saw on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as
> 
> that video was after he put the heatsinks on his 290X here is the video with the temps before putting them on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Xc8F_ioac
> 
> as you can see down to 54C from 80C. im ordering my heatsinks now. b*ut im not using the arctic silver adhesive that hes using. once you use it, thats it, and i dont want to void my warranty.*


What thermal solution will you be using? Thermal tape?


----------



## valkyrie743

some heatsinks come with thermal tape. the heatsinks i got are these

these for the VRM's
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7190/vid-105/Enzotech_MOS-C1_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_-_10_Pack.html?id=WDhfuIJI&mv_pc=145

and i just went cheap for the RAM chips and got these
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17951/vid-196/VGA_Aluminum_Heatsink_w_3M_8810_Adhesive_-_13mm_x_13mm_x_7mm_-_Silver.html?id=WDhfuIJI&mv_pc=146

both come with 3M thermal tape. as long as your clean the chips good and apply them right, then you wont have any issues with them falling off. i would love to use the thermal adhesive so i dont have to worry about moving my tower and shaking them off but i dont want to void my warranty.
i just got these in today and they are VERY light. so im not to worried about them falling off.


----------



## Xtrem3

THAT IS.... AMAZING :O It looks so good. I wonder if you can swap out the fan though?


----------



## valkyrie743

you can. its just a 92mm fan. pretty sure is PWM as well.


----------



## Xtrem3

Yea I just want something better than a stock fan... Probably something with a good Static Pressure.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtrem3*
> 
> Yea I just want something better than a stock fan... Probably something with a good Static Pressure.


If you are talking about the fan on the card (not the rad) then I think you'd rather have good airflow than higher static pressure. The fan isn't pushing against anything so static pressure shouldn't affect anything, more airflow over the VRMs would be more beneficial I think.


----------



## staryoshi

Personally, I like to use thin thermal tape on vrms and thermal glue on memory (heatsinks).


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Personally, I like to use thin thermal tape on vrms and thermal glue on memory (heatsinks).


may i ask why glue on the memory and tape on the vrms? they tape not hold well on the ram chips?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Since my case will fit I went with single 140mm aio H90s (they were much cheaper than x40's, and performed better in benchmarks)
> 
> Waiting for these brackets is killing me.
> 
> I have an old dwood bracket on one of my cards right now, but I'm afraid to tighten it anymore to attempt to improve temps. I want my Krakens!
> 
> I'm thinking that I won't need to go to 240 or 280 rads once the brackets arrive, but I said I wasn't going to buy anymore hardware this year, and I'm at 6 orders from Newegg already.... so.. yeah


I have a dwood plate too and will definitely be getting a G10 when I get a new GPU. So glad these became more mainstream, it's such a nice little mod.


----------



## Xtrem3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you are talking about the fan on the card (not the rad) then I think you'd rather have good airflow than higher static pressure. The fan isn't pushing against anything so static pressure shouldn't affect anything, more airflow over the VRMs would be more beneficial I think.


I am talking about the rad.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtrem3*
> 
> I am talking about the rad.


Then that is not a 92mm like the other guy mentioned above.

And the 92mm on the bracket itself is not PWM since it is only 3-pin.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

apart from heatsink universal kit inclusion with this why don't they add a mini vga pwm to normal fan adapter


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ah ok nice.
> 
> i think you can keep the top plate on the gpu and use it to cool the vrm's and ram. i dont see it being an issue with mounting with the G10. the classy's come with ACX cooling and they have that black top plate that sits over the hole card. here's a picture
> 
> im sure that it would fit. if not could always cut off the posts around the gpu if there is a issue with mounting.


It won't fit without cutting the "posts" around the gpu. I am wondering if a shim on the gpu would give enough clearance to keep from having to cut those posts?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> apart from heatsink universal kit inclusion with this why don't they add a mini vga pwm to normal fan adapter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Exactly...


the Kraken G10 is marketed as a bracket designed to allow you to installed an AIO Liquid Cooler to your GPU. again, a bracket.

I wouldn't make a single complaint if it didn't even come with a fan, much less VRM/VRAM heatsinks or a fan adapter.

I see a lot of people losing sight of the major selling point of this product; THAT IT'S UNIVERSALl! heatsinks would not be an economical inclusion for several reasons..

A) different card have different numbers of RAM modules - some people would have extra (which is money wasted), some people would have too few (which people would undoubtedly complain about)
B) perhaps this would be asking a bit too much from a rather easily-assumed "non-PC modder". remember that this product is specifically designed with the type of consumer who wants water-cooling, just without the in-depth custom modification, in mind
C) gluing or adhering heatsinks to components, in many cases, is a permanent installation. this would likely be a bold presumption for a third-party manufacturer to expect consumers to entirely void their warranties and all but eliminate the resale value of their card in order to use their (in this case, NZXT) product.


----------



## CaHan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It won't fit without cutting the "posts" around the gpu. I am wondering if a shim on the gpu would give enough clearance to keep from having to cut those posts?


i Had to remove this much to fit my Corsair h55 pump unit. to My EVGA 780 with the "ACX Baseplate" but it is durable.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaHan*
> 
> i Had to remove this much to fit my Corsair h55 pump unit. to My EVGA 780 with the "ACX Baseplate" but it is durable.


Thanks for the pictures.

I wonder if that is going to affect the warranty or not?


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> the Kraken G10 is marketed as a bracket designed to allow you to installed an AIO Liquid Cooler to your GPU. again, a bracket.
> 
> I wouldn't make a single complaint if it didn't even come with a fan, much less VRM/VRAM heatsinks or a fan adapter.
> 
> I see a lot of people losing sight of the major selling point of this product; THAT IT'S UNIVERSALl! heatsinks would not be an economical inclusion for several reasons..
> 
> A) different card have different numbers of RAM modules - some people would have extra (which is money wasted), some people would have too few (which people would undoubtedly complain about)
> B) perhaps this would be asking a bit too much from a rather easily-assumed "non-PC modder". remember that this product is specifically designed with the type of consumer who wants water-cooling, just without the in-depth custom modification, in mind
> C) gluing or adhering heatsinks to components, in many cases, is a permanent installation. this would likely be a bold presumption for a third-party manufacturer to expect consumers to entirely void their warranties and all but eliminate the resale value of their card in order to use their (in this case, NZXT) product.


 Why did you quote me? That post was in reference to your post about 240/280mm coolers.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

@jchap...
i only ment it in a good way..i know the goal behind this g10..i was at that point of post reading all other peeps posts and on other sites ..and was curious on why they didnt atleast include a proper mini vga to pwm fan connector..it would make it even more universal than it already is..and maybe include a better fan than the white..easy to brake fan included..
no need to go all bananas on me bro/ho..
im still waiting on importers to rpl if they can get this for me..and just from reading all the amazing peeps info here in ocn..theres alot of room for improvement..the 1st i would say is the weight and thickness..it looks very heavy to me..2nd..vga fan adapter..3rd ..low profile vrm copper heatsinks..even if this extras added 5 - 15/20 bucks extra to final price..itll make it more worth it..more U.N.I.V.E.R.S.A.L


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Why did you quote me? That post was in reference to your post about 240/280mm coolers.


Only because you were the last one to mention it. They were general statements, not directed at you. I didn't even look at the context of your post

EDIT: oh, wait. I don't know why I quoted you, that was an accident


----------



## masscrazy

Will this work on the 7970 lightning?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Will this work on the 7970 lightning?


Yes, but you will need to purchase a copper shim to ensure good contact between the gpu and AIO.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/EK-VGA-Supreme-HF-HD7970-Cu-Adapter-pid-15141.html


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It won't fit without cutting the "posts" around the gpu. I am wondering if a shim on the gpu would give enough clearance to keep from having to cut those posts?


yep I ordered 3 of those 7970 copper shims, i figured about 2 stacked on each other with thermal paste in between should do the trick, got the 3rd one in case it does take 3.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yes, but you will need to purchase a copper shim to ensure good contact between the gpu and AIO.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/EK-VGA-Supreme-HF-HD7970-Cu-Adapter-pid-15141.html


Nice one, thank your for the UK link!

Another question: What about cooling the vrms and ram modules? Also will this take a universal water block?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramme223*
> 
> No he`s alright. The airflow isn`t optimal. Have a look.
> 
> *in Video Part 1*:
> 
> 
> 
> There he blows all the hot air of the radiator directly back on the gpu. (Nr.4)
> 
> Nr.1, 2 and 3 builds a closed air circuit itself.
> 
> *in Video Part 2*:
> 
> 
> 
> good: In this exampe it`s quiet better that he twisted the radiator (Nr4.) to blow out the hot air via the frontside of the case *but*
> 
> bad: The rest of the setup is against thermal laws.
> 
> *I* He used the top backside fan (Nr.2) as the only intake fan. This fresh air is going the direct way out via the top fan/radiator combo (Nr.1)
> 
> *II* Think about that hot air always goes from bottom to top.
> 
> *III* 3x air out and only 1x fresh air in.
> 
> *Optimal would be*:
> 
> 
> 
> *I* Swap Radiator (Nr.4) with the upper intake fan (Nr.3)
> 
> *II* After that the hot air of the radiator (Nr.4.) is out of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + fresh air goes the way directly on the gpu/mosfets/vram and would be pushed out via the exhaust fan (Nr.2) on the top backside and goes thru the radiator of the cpu (Nr.1)
> 
> *III* Optional: another intake fan on the sidepanel which aims on the Kraken G10.
> 
> _Pressure should be fine. Even you should think about the push/pull configuration on the thin Kraken raditor. Push only should be sufficient. If it would be a massive/thick radiator than push/pull is fine and stands in *°C/$-relation* .
> In most cases push will have the better °C gain compared to pull. So you can use the saved fan money to get some nice copper Mosfet/VRam coolers._
> 
> I bought the same fan for the G10, let me know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany


I just installed the CG/PWM adapter - from artic cooling.

It works very good with the Be Quiet Shadow wing. I use Trixx with a custom curve to control it.



The trick is, 10 minutes with valley, and my VRM reach 84°C!

No doubt I need to find a solution before applying any OC ...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> the Kraken G10 is marketed as a bracket designed to allow you to installed an AIO Liquid Cooler to your GPU. again, a bracket.
> 
> I wouldn't make a single complaint if it didn't even come with a fan, much less VRM/VRAM heatsinks or a fan adapter.
> 
> I see a lot of people losing sight of the major selling point of this product; THAT IT'S UNIVERSALl! heatsinks would not be an economical inclusion for several reasons..
> 
> A) different card have different numbers of RAM modules - some people would have extra (which is money wasted), some people would have too few (which people would undoubtedly complain about)
> B) perhaps this would be asking a bit too much from a rather easily-assumed "non-PC modder". remember that this product is specifically designed with the type of consumer who wants water-cooling, just without the in-depth custom modification, in mind
> C) gluing or adhering heatsinks to components, in many cases, is a permanent installation. this would likely be a bold presumption for a third-party manufacturer to expect consumers to entirely void their warranties and all but eliminate the resale value of their card in order to use their (in this case, NZXT) product.


You really hit the nail on the head JChap. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> @jchap...
> i only ment it in a good way..i know the goal behind this g10..i was at that point of post reading all other peeps posts and on other sites ..and was curious on why they didnt atleast include a proper mini vga to pwm fan connector..it would make it even more universal than it already is..and maybe include a better fan than the white..easy to brake fan included..
> no need to go all bananas on me bro/ho..
> im still waiting on importers to rpl if they can get this for me..and just from reading all the amazing peeps info here in ocn..theres alot of room for improvement..the 1st i would say is the weight and thickness..it looks very heavy to me..2nd..vga fan adapter..3rd ..low profile vrm copper heatsinks..even if this extras added 5 - 15/20 bucks extra to final price..itll make it more worth it..more U.N.I.V.E.R.S.A.L


X-Predator and everyone else asking about why we didn't include this or that please re-read this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The whole customizability idea is that a hardcore enthusiast could mount something like a Kraken X60 and purchase high quality VRM heatsinks, while a budget constricted gamer could purchase just a Corsair H50. And anything and everything in between of course. Each of these users would benefit from the Kraken G10 on varying performance levels based on their investment. And our goal was to offer the kit at a price that can appeal to all levels of builders.
> 
> You can think of it as something like a case included with a smartphone. Yes, the case will protect the phone and it will certainly be useful to some, but it also adds cost to the phone and not everybody who purchases the phone will find a use for it. Some people might want to use a different type of case, and others might not want to use a case at all.


----------



## valkyrie743

i just noticed on the site that the 2nd batch says
"Orders between Dec. 12-16"
so the second batch is only for people that ordered in that 4 day window? I ordered mine on the 4th of this month. so im part of the 3rd batch?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i just noticed on the site that the 2nd batch says
> "Orders between Dec. 12-16"
> so the second batch is only for people that ordered in that 4 day window? I ordered mine on the 4th of this month. so im part of the 3rd batch?


yeah you'd be getting yours late january


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah you'd be getting yours late january


Probably not 2nd batch is said to ship close to the 20th give or take a few days.

So I don't see the third batch being shipped this month


----------



## ramme223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> I just installed the CG/PWM adapter - from artic cooling.
> 
> It works very good with the Be Quiet Shadow wing. I use Trixx with a custom curve to control it.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is, 10 minutes with valley, and my VRM reach 84°C!
> 
> No doubt I need to find a solution before applying any OC ...


So even at 100% fan speed it's not possible to cool down the "naked" VRM?
Oh, that's way to hot for my taste. While it's still in the specification but it makes sence to go with some passive VRM/Mosfet coolers.
Use someThermally Conductive Adhesive Tapes. In comparison to thermal compound you will be able to remove them easily and reuse the passive coolers for further gpu projects. Bear in mind to clean the VRM's, there shouldn't be any fat (p. ex. fingertips) or remainings of alcohol cleaner left otherwise the VRM coolers will not stay in place properly. You have to press the passive coolers with some force. If they are in place don't touch them again.
The tape must stay only on the VRM/Mosfet surface and shall not touch any other parts. Danger of short circuit!

hint:
*I* I would recommend to use Evga Precision X or MSI Afterburner instead of TriXX to set a custom curve for the 92mm fan.
It also will give you more details about the other specs going on and you can OC your card like as usual.
*II* Have a look, could be useful:
http://www.amazon.com/ArctiClean-60ml-Kit-30ml/dp/B0007TOR08/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389785840&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=arctic+silver+arctilean

Am i right that you are using Kraken Control via usb header to set up the curve for the radiator-fan (140mm)?

@xD3aDPooLx: Am i allowed to lower the pump speed via fancontroller 7V/5V instead of 12V to reach a better noise level? - with regard to warranty terms...


----------



## valkyrie743

How loud is the pump?


----------



## Frizbeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> I just installed the CG/PWM adapter - from artic cooling.
> 
> It works very good with the Be Quiet Shadow wing. I use Trixx with a custom curve to control it.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is, 10 minutes with valley, and my VRM reach 84°C!
> 
> No doubt I need to find a solution before applying any OC ...


Hi, are there any increase in temp compared to the stock 92mm?

Also whats the pwm adapter for?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Hi, are there any increase in temp compared to the stock 92mm?
> 
> Also whats the pwm adapter for?


Well, about comparing stock cooler with the Be Quiet 'Shadown Wing', I could'nt say. Unfortunately I started to use Valley AFTER installing the new fan. Before that I was able to hit 73°C with the benchmark I had (3DMark11, Adrenaline Crysis 2). But I think Valley his more demanding, because the load is nearly constant and you can run it as long as you want.

Maybe someone could provide numbers with stock cooler running Valley (R9 290, stock frequency, no OC).

Regarding the pwm adapter, it allows connecting the Shadow Wing fan to the CG fan connector. This way you get fan control via TriXX, MSI afterburner or any other CG provider SW. Very convenient I would say


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Probably not 2nd batch is said to ship close to the 20th give or take a few days.
> 
> So I don't see the third batch being shipped this month


According to a post by an NZXT rep over on Hardforum, the 2nd batch actually isn't going to ship until 1/25... which is a Saturday. This tells me it's more likely to ship on 1/27, for arrival by Feb 1st ish.

This would indicate that batch 3 probably won't arrive from their overseas supplier until sometime in mid February, for delivery in probably late February.

But again, these are educated guesses based on what we've heard from NZXT.


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramme223*
> 
> So even at 100% fan speed it's not possible to cool down the "naked" VRM?
> Oh, that's way to hot for my taste. While it's still in the specification but it makes sence to go with some passive VRM/Mosfet coolers.
> Use someThermally Conductive Adhesive Tapes. In comparison to thermal compound you will be able to remove them easily and reuse the passive coolers for further gpu projects. Bear in mind to clean the VRM's, there shouldn't be any fat (p. ex. fingertips) or remainings of alcohol cleaner left otherwise the VRM coolers will not stay in place properly. You have to press the passive coolers with some force. If they are in place don't touch them again.
> The tape must stay only on the VRM/Mosfet surface and shall not touch any other parts. Danger of short circuit!
> 
> hint:
> *I* I would recommend to use Evga Precision X or MSI Afterburner instead of TriXX to set a custom curve for the 92mm fan.
> It also will give you more details about the other specs going on and you can OC your card like as usual.
> *II* Have a look, could be useful:
> http://www.amazon.com/ArctiClean-60ml-Kit-30ml/dp/B0007TOR08/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389785840&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=arctic+silver+arctilean
> 
> Am i right that you are using Kraken Control via usb header to set up the curve for the radiator-fan (140mm)?


HI ramme223,

Well, yes VRM1 reaches 84°C fast enough ... 10mn of load at stock frequency. That's pretty hot. About VRM1, I guess this is this one on the left of the card? Or the right ? Can you confirm?



If this is the left one, this one is not refreshed by the 92mm fan. So whatever the fan, the tempertaure will be the same









You're right, some Thermally Conductive Adhesive Tape might be a good solution. And no risk to let it fall on the fan here







What brand/model do you use?

About Trixx, I was supposed to ise Corsair Link instead, but it happens to be unreliable to set custom curve. You're right, Evga Precision X or MSI Afterburner must be better. I'll give it a try.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Well, I got really lucky, got a G10 yesterday in the UK from www.overclockers.co.uk. They had two in stock for a few hours. Plan on attaching an H75, a noctua 92mm, and bought a gelid vrm enhancment pack thing for the VRM's. (Cooling a 290)

Don't think it's worth getting heatsinks for the vram? Haven't seen any memory temperatures.. Not sure if it's worth it..


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramme223*
> 
> *II* Have a look, could be useful:
> http://www.amazon.com/ArctiClean-60ml-Kit-30ml/dp/B0007TOR08/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389785840&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=arctic+silver+arctilean


ArctiClean is great stuff, just re-uped on it myself! Even for thermal tape, it comes right off









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> How loud is the pump?


probably not as loud as your stock cooler was. the 140mm and 92mm fans are what are going to be making a majority of the noise, the water pump is actually very quiet

for reference:


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Well, I got really lucky, got a G10 yesterday in the UK from www.overclockers.co.uk. They had two in stock for a few hours. Plan on attaching an H75, a noctua 92mm, and bought a gelid vrm enhancment pack thing for the VRM's. (Cooling a 290)
> 
> Don't think it's worth getting heatsinks for the vram? Haven't seen any memory temperatures.. Not sure if it's worth it..


VRM heatsinks are probably more important than VRAM heatsinks. read the last few pages, we've been discussing this


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Nice one, thank your for the UK link!
> 
> Another question: What about cooling the vrms and ram modules? Also will this take a universal water block?


If you don't plan on overclocking, the memory and vrm heatsinks will not be necessary.

if you do plan on overclocking a little, then these selections would work fine. For high overclocks, you will need to look at another solution to cool the vrm.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-Self-Adhesive-Mosfet-Heatsinks-4-Pack--MC21-pid-3723.html - For the mosfets - VRM

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Koolance-Self-Adhesive-Graphics-Card-RAM-Heatsinks-8-Pack--HTS-GP001P-pid-12818.html - For the memory


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> If you don't plan on overclocking, the memory and vrm heatsinks will not be necessary.
> 
> if you do plan on overclocking a little, then these selections would work fine. For high overclocks, you will need to look at another solution to cool the vrm.
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-Self-Adhesive-Mosfet-Heatsinks-4-Pack--MC21-pid-3723.html - For the mosfets - VRM
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Koolance-Self-Adhesive-Graphics-Card-RAM-Heatsinks-8-Pack--HTS-GP001P-pid-12818.html - For the memory


Thanks for those links; one quick question - once installed are they removable? Or does the adhesive permanently glue it to the card? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Thanks for those links; one quick question - once installed are they removable? Or does the adhesive permanently glue it to the card? Sorry for the newb question.


If you're using the tape that comes preapplied they will be removable.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Thanks for those links; one quick question - once installed are they removable? Or does the adhesive permanently glue it to the card? Sorry for the newb question.


Yes, like Hedgemon said, they are removable. If you want to push the voltage up and try for higher clocks (1200Mhz+) you will need something like that Gelid vrm you linked earlier and then use zip ties or something to apply downward pressure on the vrm. This will help to extract the heat quicker vs. something just sitting on top with little to no pressure on them. This would be for the reference card only. Most custom cards should have a memory/vrm plate installed which should be sufficient for the most part.

ALSO - I am extremely jealous you were able to get you G10 already, Mine has been on order since 12/12/13 with NZXT...


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> If you're using the tape that comes preapplied they will be removable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yes, like Hedgemon said, they are removable. If you want to push the voltage up and try for higher clocks (1200Mhz+) you will need something like that Gelid vrm you linked earlier and then use zip ties or something to apply downward pressure on the vrm. This will help to extract the heat quicker vs. something just sitting on top with little to no pressure on them. This would be for the reference card only. Most custom cards should have a memory/vrm plate installed which should be sufficient for the most part.
> 
> ALSO - I am extremely jealous you were able to get you G10 already, Mine has been on order since 12/12/13 with NZXT...


Thanks for the answers guys, I'll go ahead and buy some of those heatsinks for the vram. And yeah I've already ordered the gelid vrm kit







.

I was indeed very lucky to get one! The stock they had sold out very quick.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> If you don't plan on overclocking, the memory and vrm heatsinks will not be necessary.
> 
> if you do plan on overclocking a little, then these selections would work fine. For high overclocks, you will need to look at another solution to cool the vrm.
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-Self-Adhesive-Mosfet-Heatsinks-4-Pack--MC21-pid-3723.html - For the mosfets - VRM
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Koolance-Self-Adhesive-Graphics-Card-RAM-Heatsinks-8-Pack--HTS-GP001P-pid-12818.html - For the memory


Thanks for the links but I dont think the advice is quite sound, sorry







I've read is necessary to have the heat sinks and for those heat sinks to be cooled by air as a minimum for high end gfx cards. Going to avoid this and leave the lightning cooled on air and just water cool the matrix.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Thanks for the links but I dont think the advice is quite sound, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read is necessary to have the heat sinks and for those heat sinks to be cooled by air as a minimum for high end gfx cards. Going to avoid this and leave the lightning cooled on air and just water cool the matrix.


I'm sorry, I forgot we were talking about the 7970 Lightning here







In your case you will not need any heatsinks at all. Here is a picture of your card's memory and vrm base plate. This plate acts as a heatsink for the memory and vrm. There is plenty of clearance for the G10 bracket. The 92mm fan included with the kit should cool as good if not better vs. the stock fans on the 7970 Lightning. The 92mm fan is directly above the vrm and there is no GPU heatsink blocking any of it air flow.



All you would need to do is buy the bracket, copper shim and AIO and you will be good to go. Keep in mind you will have to remove the MSI reactor on the back on the card, but unless you plan on using LN2, there is not really any benefit of keeping it. I am putting this same bracket on my GTX 780 Lightning and will be removing mine as well. The backplate can stay on.


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys, I'll go ahead and buy some of those heatsinks for the vram. And yeah I've already ordered the gelid vrm kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was indeed very lucky to get one! The stock they had sold out very quick.


Do you mean this one?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> If you don't plan on overclocking, the memory and vrm heatsinks will not be necessary.
> 
> if you do plan on overclocking a little, then these selections would work fine. For high overclocks, you will need to look at another solution to cool the vrm.
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-Self-Adhesive-Mosfet-Heatsinks-4-Pack--MC21-pid-3723.html - For the mosfets - VRM
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Koolance-Self-Adhesive-Graphics-Card-RAM-Heatsinks-8-Pack--HTS-GP001P-pid-12818.html - For the memory


Hi Face2face,

I Wonder if 4 x MC21 will be enough for the large VRM line on the right ? Or perhaps 8 are needed?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Hi Face2face,
> 
> I Wonder if 4 x MC21 will be enough for the large VRM line on the right ? Or perhaps 8 are needed?


One four pack would be enough. The other vrm kit you linked would work as well. Here is a link from fellow Anandtech forum member. He used zip ties to keep his down and you may need to trim one of the heatsink fins back.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2360358


----------



## gl0ry

Did the second batch ship yet?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Did the second batch ship yet?


Slated to on the 25th of this month.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Did the second batch ship yet?


As said above, they will be shipping out around the 25th.

Here's the source: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1v6qmn/dying_to_get_my_hands_on_the_second_batch_kraken/cepmwwi


----------



## gl0ry

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot we were talking about the 7970 Lightning here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case you will not need any heatsinks at all. Here is a picture of your card's memory and vrm base plate. This plate acts as a heatsink for the memory and vrm. There is plenty of clearance for the G10 bracket. The 92mm fan included with the kit should cool as good if not better vs. the stock fans on the 7970 Lightning. The 92mm fan is directly above the vrm and there is no GPU heatsink blocking any of it air flow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you would need to do is buy the bracket, copper shim and AIO and you will be good to go. Keep in mind you will have to remove the MSI reactor on the back on the card, but unless you plan on using LN2, there is not really any benefit of keeping it. I am putting this same bracket on my GTX 780 Lightning and will be removing mine as well. The backplate can stay on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very cool! Thanks for the info.

I've been put off buying an actual waterblock for the lightning (as if I could find one, anyways) since the heat spreader plate needs to be taken off to install the block. Not willing to do that.

So actually I have a Antec 920 Khuler and might actually get this kraken. Mounting will be a problem with a 240 rad uptop in the carbide 540. Lets see or just sell the lightning.

Though i'm having trouble with it (flickering/tearing constantly) so am reluctant to sell :/


----------



## FlyingSolo

Watch the video from 13:12 onwards for his thoughts on the bracket.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Very cool! Thanks for the info.
> 
> I've been put off buying an actual waterblock for the lightning (as if I could find one, anyways) since the heat spreader plate needs to be taken off to install the block. Not willing to do that.
> 
> So actually I have a Antec 920 Khuler and might actually get this kraken. Mounting will be a problem with a 240 rad uptop in the carbide 540. Lets see or just sell the lightning.
> 
> Though i'm having trouble with it (flickering/tearing constantly) so am reluctant to sell :/


Ouch, maybe the card is due for an RMA?


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Ouch, maybe the card is due for an RMA?


I did, retailer didnt find a problem. I complained and got offer from staff member on the forum to test it again himself.

I'm trying out other things before sending it back. Tried using different cables, DP and HDMI ones, tried using direct PSU power instead of extensions, tried changing clock speeds.

Will try swapping PCIE slots with matrix or by it self first in the 2nd pcie slot.

Then I'll send it back again.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Watch the video from 13:12 onwards for his thoughts on the bracket.


i was going to post this video last night but you beat me to it lol. that blows his 770 vrm's jumped 10*C







once i get mine in ill be doing a full overview with pictures and temps. i may even do a youtube video. i need to get a cheap tripod though.

should be getting my X40 in monday. as for my G10. not sure if im part of batch 2 or batch 3. well see next week.


----------



## Gir

The included fan just died on me two days ago. Didn't want to screw around with RMA'ing a fan, so I just one night prime shipped a 92mm fan from amazon to replace it.

Also switched from some tiny little individual chip heatsinks to a set of the MC21 swiftech VRM heatsinks. Max VRM temp during mining is now 72c. Used to be 94C. Gaming temps are considerably lower.


----------



## valkyrie743

what vrm heatsinks were you using that was giving you 92C durning mining?


----------



## Frizbeez

Hi guys, i just ordered my Kraken G10 and Kraken X40 and I'm thinking where to install it on my NZXT phantom 530.

Currently this is the set up that I have in mind:


Will this setup work??


----------



## ds84

Quite a pain to install the G10 on my MSI r9 290 gaming as it had a backplate. Took out the foam on the mounting plate and the washers as well.

I wanna ask, can the AIO be ran off a 3-pin from a FC? Im using thermaltake 3.0 Pro and it uses a 3-pin for power. Not sure how much amps it needs.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Quite a pain to install the G10 on my MSI r9 290 gaming as it had a backplate. Took out the foam on the mounting plate and the washers as well.
> 
> I wanna ask, can the AIO be ran off a 3-pin from a FC? Im using thermaltake 3.0 Pro and it uses a 3-pin for power. Not sure how much amps it needs.


You should be just fine; check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/970701/pump-on-fan-controller-safe


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> You should be just fine; check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/970701/pump-on-fan-controller-safe


Rated current of 0.175A, I have 2.5A to play with... Thanks a lot. i can just mount everything thru a channel of my FC5v2...


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Quite a pain to install the G10 on my MSI r9 290 gaming as it had a backplate. Took out the foam on the mounting plate and the washers as well.
> 
> I wanna ask, can the AIO be ran off a 3-pin from a FC? Im using thermaltake 3.0 Pro and it uses a 3-pin for power. Not sure how much amps it needs.


That stinks. I may run into the same issue with my Lightning?

It looks like there may be enough clearance, but it's real close.



The holes seem to be big enough for the washers. I will obliviously have to remove the GPU reactor cover and pcb.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Here is a review using an NZXT X60 with a G10 - http://www.overclex.net/articles/test-du-nzxt-kraken-g10-et-du-kraken-x60/
> 
> Temps do look better vs. a single 120mm or 140mm vs. other reviews. Keep in mind his fans were maxed out in the overclocked tests, but even on auto the temps look better. I picked up a Thermaltake Extreme water 2.0 - 240mm - pretty cheap and going to be putting it on my GTX 780 Lightning with some Corsair SP Quiet fans. I will post some results when I get my bracket.


Do you think or can you confirm that the Water 2.0 tubes will reach from the GPU to the front or bottom of a full tower like the 750D?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> That stinks. I may run into the same issue with my Lightning?
> 
> It looks like there may be enough clearance, but it's real close.
> 
> 
> 
> The holes seem to be big enough for the washers. I will obliviously have to remove the GPU reactor cover and pcb.


Just find longer screws with the same thread. If you don't know what thread they are, search NZXT's product page or contact them directly. that way, you can keep the reactor core installed and have ample clearance. Of course you will need nylon standoffs


----------



## CharlieHuggan

I'm putting the G10 onto my graphics card right now. Using an H75.

I am pretty frustrated because the supplied screws that came with the G10 simply aren't long enough. You can't secure the bracket to the card easily at all. I think I've damn near broke the thing trying to push it down so I can get this screw on. Not happening. It's just a reference 290 too.

Edit: Got it on now... was a pretty big hassle.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Ok guys, so I installed the Kraken G10, put it in my PC and it worked. Then my card completely *broke* within about an hour.

I first benchmarked and played some Bioshock Infinite. No issue. Got to 51c on the core, and 72 on the VRM's (max)

I then played some Battlefield 4. For about, 15 minutes. VRM temps went up to about 84. Core was about 52. Then bang, ding, ow, my computer completely crashed. Black screen and nothingness.

Good game well played, my screens no longer gets input from the graphics card. Unplugged it all and plugged it back in, and still nothing.

Welp. Broke. I'm not sure what this emotion I'm feeling right now is. There were nice "warranty void if removed" stickers on the back that I keep getting flashbacks of.


----------



## bmgjet

Probably over tightened it. Core heats up and expands then cracks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Probably over tightened it. Core heats up and expands then cracks.


That's what I was thinking as well. I had an issue with a card after mounting a Zalman air cooler on an 8800GT. Same issue, over tightened screws and cracked the core. That's why a shim around the GPU socket is essential.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Probably over tightened it. Core heats up and expands then cracks.


It might be NZXT's fault since the screws arent long enough for the 290, something thats pointed out in the hitechlegion review.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Well, guess I'll take the bracket off and see what I can see. The thing is, I barely screwed it on, it was super tight as it was thanks to the too short screws..


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> It might be NZXT's fault since the screws arent long enough for the 290, something thats pointed out in the hitechlegion review.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That's what I was thinking as well. I had an issue with a card after mounting a Zalman air cooler on an 8800GT. Same issue, over tightened screws and cracked the core. That's why a shim around the GPU socket is essential.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Probably over tightened it. Core heats up and expands then cracks.


So let me guess, if there's a little piece of black that looks like it's chipped off slightly from the core sitting on the block, it's cracked?

Because that's what's there.

I guess I'll talk to NZXT and at least tell them what happened. Don't think there's anything else I can do. Bought the card a week ago from scan.co.uk, doubt they would help me though since it's broken and voided.


----------



## bmgjet

Yup, its dead then.
You could try stick the factory cooler back on and RMA it but it will most likely get rejected.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yup, its dead then.
> You could try stick the factory cooler back on and RMA it but it will most likely get rejected.


I guess I have nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> I'm putting the G10 onto my graphics card right now. Using an H75.
> 
> I am pretty frustrated because the supplied screws that came with the G10 simply aren't long enough. You can't secure the bracket to the card easily at all. *I think I've damn near broke the thing trying to push it down so I can get this screw on.* Not happening. It's just a reference 290 too.
> 
> Edit: Got it on now... was a pretty big hassle. Removed the supplied washers in the end :|


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*


That should have been a red flag to wait and contact NZXT.


----------



## cravinmild

Sorry to hear about your card, i feel for you. I hope you can get some type of compation


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> That should have been a red flag to wait and contact NZXT.


I saw that video from hitechlegion and thought it was normal to be honest. I've never even heard of someone cracking a GPU core until now







.


----------



## AlphaC

On GPUs there's no integrated heatsink like on cpus. It's direct to die which is why you shouldn't overtighten it.


----------



## bmgjet

Cracked cores were common place with old cpus and gpus that have no IHS or protection shim.
You dont need any more then finger tight so the screws are fully seated.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Ok guys, so I installed the Kraken G10, put it in my PC and it worked. Then my card completely *broke* within about an hour.
> 
> I first benchmarked and played some Bioshock Infinite. No issue. Got to 51c on the core, and 72 on the VRM's (max).
> 
> I then played some Battlefield 4. For about, 15 minutes. VRM temps went up to about 84. Core was about 52. Then bang, ding, ow, my computer completely crashed. Black screen and nothingness.
> 
> Good game well played, my screens no longer gets input from the graphics card. Unplugged it all and plugged it back in, and still nothing.
> 
> Welp. Broke. I'm not sure what this emotion I'm feeling right now is. There were nice "warranty void if removed" stickers on the back that I keep getting flashbacks of.


Anymore than finger tight and you are screwed. Sounds like that is the case since it was so hard to get the screws started anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Cracked cores were common place with old cpus and gpus that have no IHS or protection shim.
> You dont need any more then finger tight so the screws are fully seated.


Yep, what he said.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Edit: added better pictures on a future post a page or two ahead


----------



## valkyrie743

looks like a little bit of the core. can you wipe some of the TIM and see what it looks like without tim? im sorry to see your card now shot.







kinda makes me worry about putting this on my 780 Ti. thats a $700 card. dont want have that break on me.

i was going to say that one of the VRM's popped or burned out at first then after hearing about you worried the mount was to tight, then im like core crack.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> looks like a little bit of the core. can you wipe some of the TIM and see what it looks like without tim? im sorry to see your card now shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda makes me worry about putting this on my 780 Ti. thats a $700 card. dont want have that break on me.
> 
> i was going to say that one of the VRM's popped or burned out at first then after hearing about you worried the mount was to tight, then im like core crack.


Sure thing.

NSFW, Gore:


----------



## bmgjet

Ouch. If you have a straight edge you should check the base of the cooler. Iv found the AIO coolers have have high spots on them.
If I was to take a guess id say the high spot would be where its cracked the core. Iv had to lap my 3 antec ones to get them flat other wise you could see light around where the high spot was when mounted with out TIM.


----------



## valkyrie743

o wow i've never seen that before. i'm sorry man. i hope you are able to get your card replaced.


----------



## cravinmild

agree, check your pump surface with a straight edge of some type. They can be convex or concave by a fair amount. That looks like a bad mount to me though, seen it a few times in the official The Mod thread.


----------



## ds84

My bracket is sagging to 1 side... Is it due to the fan or due to 1 side nt fully screwed in... Im a bit scared to screw all the way...

With that aside, i set my noctua 92mm fan to 100%, still quiet and vrm drops around 5-10 degrees. Peviously it was stucked at 49% fan speed as temps was just 56 degrees only.


----------



## FlyingSolo

CharlieHuggan sorry to say this but you won't be able to get a replacement from scan for sure, from my experience that is. And sending the card back for RMA won't help cause there gonna find out that the core is crack and also its gonna cost you more money just to send it back to them. The only thing you can do is contact NZXT but you can try RMA the card and see what happens since you got nothing to lose i suppose. Good luck


----------



## Frizbeez

Hi guys, would really appreciate if I can install my kraken x40 in the picture below. Would really appreciate it if you guys can give commend on my case's airflow, if I am using too much or the orientation of my fans are wrong or need improvements thanks


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Hi guys, would really appreciate if I can install my kraken x40 in the picture below. Would really appreciate it if you guys can give commend on my case's airflow, if I am using too much or the orientation of my fans are wrong or need improvements thanks


I've always been told the more air coming into the case, the better. I would switch your 140mm exhaust to an intake. Leave the H100i to do the exhausting.

Nitpicking, but If possible I would mount the x40 lower (to make sure hot air isn't blowing back onto the GPU). If you can't, it's fine, I doubt it will make much/if any difference.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Hi guys, would really appreciate if I can install my kraken x40 in the picture below. Would really appreciate it if you guys can give commend on my case's airflow, if I am using too much or the orientation of my fans are wrong or need improvements thanks


That all looks fine to me. if you can mount those (2) 120mm fans in your side panel, instead of the bottom, that would be better. aside, from that, you're pretty good.

As for mounting the Kraken X40, I would put that right in your 140mm rear exhaust. you wouldn't want to put it where you have shown in the diagram because that would be throwing the heated exhaust right back onto your card and into your case. put the X40 in the rear, put the 140mm side fan on the X40 for push-pull and put the (2) bottom 120mm fans in the side panel for intake.

if you can't put the 120mm fans in the side, leave them in the bottom along with the 140mm in the side and just move the X40 to the rear exhaust. everything else is fine either way.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

@friz..
What case r yu using?


----------



## Frizbeez

I'm using a NZXT phantom 530, I thought about mounting on the rear, but I've seen a lot of people mounting the x40 on the front.

I don't think I will be mounting 2 120mm fans on the bottom, unless it really helps with my overall temp

@jchap1590 my side panel can only mount one 140mm


----------



## X-PREDATOR

that case is gorgous and screams fans
if it was me:
remove the hd cages completely for unrestricted airflo..or keep the top 1 only..put a 120 on the pivet ..
bottom..2 140mm fans to push air up or just the one..
mod sidepanel so the fan is located in better spot so gpu area gets more airflo..
mount the x40 in rear exhuast..

or like i did..

right on the pcie vent slots..i removed my vents..used 2 screws to attach fan to rad.then ziptied it to case with other two holes..
this way its not interfering with any of the cases airflo..it exhausts hot air directly out of case..plus the lower the mount the cooler air it draws..my case has 2*140mm fans on sidepanel blowing on this rad area..140mm bottom blowing upward..im yet to c my gpu hit 50..highest ive seen is 47..

for more airflo you can also put a 120mm fan in 5.25 bays..some say its bull..i say ..it helps alot..
keep your other rad in top of case as push pull exhuast..rear fan as exhaust ..
this way u get good intake..less dust..keep the air unrestricted..


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Well, guess I'll take the bracket off and see what I can see. The thing is, I barely screwed it on, it was super tight as it was thanks to the too short screws..


In my case, it was not possible to screw it on my R9 290 too ...









What I did was removing the little rubber disc glued bellow the 4 bolts - I am sure you spotted it. This way, I was able to engage the bolts on the screws, and tight it normally. While I was tightening the bolts, I figured the rubber spacers on the bottom on the card were shrinking. Or perhaps it is my imagination?


----------



## valkyrie743

these just came in the mail today







:thumb: not the wait for my G10 starts. a rep from nzxt on reddit says ill be part of batch 3.







thought i made it to be part of batch 2 but i guess not. well cant wait !!!


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Well, I took a load of images showing what happened to my card just so you guys can see









full album: http://imgur.com/a/cnyKJ

Anyway, don't make the same mistake I did, get longer screws!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> these just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: not the wait for my G10 starts. a rep from nzxt on reddit says ill be part of batch 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought i made it to be part of batch 2 but i guess not. well cant wait !!!


Good luck with your install! Hopefully you get your Kraken sooner.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> these just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: not the wait for my G10 starts. a rep from nzxt on reddit says ill be part of batch 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought i made it to be part of batch 2 but i guess not. well cant wait !!!


When did you order? I placed my order on 12/27 with hope that mine ships in batch 2.


----------



## robotninja

So if that happened on a 290 because the screws were too short I am wondering if the distance might be just right without a shim on my 7950.

Anyone have pics, performance, or input on a 7950? Mione will be going on a Sapphire Dual X if it helps at all.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Well, I took a load of images showing what happened to my card just so you guys can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full album: http://imgur.com/a/cnyKJ
> 
> Anyway, don't make the same mistake I did, get longer screws!
> Good luck with your install! Hopefully you get your Kraken sooner.


What heatsinks u used for ur vrms?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone the exact size of the screws?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Hi guys, would really appreciate if I can install my kraken x40 in the picture below. Would really appreciate it if you guys can give commend on my case's airflow, if I am using too much or the orientation of my fans are wrong or need improvements thanks


Kinda late on this, but check out my build pics - I have a similar bracket on my GPU and the airflow setup you showed (minus the 2x120mm fans on the bottom) and the temps are amazing. Unless you are totally set on the 2 bottom 120mm's, I'd say give it a try without them and you may be surprised - and it will be quieter.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> What heatsinks u used for ur vrms?


I found a pack of cheap heatsinks in a maplins store here in the UK. I picked them up and planned on replacing them with slightly bigger ones in the future.


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> So if that happened on a 290 because the screws were too short I am wondering if the distance might be just right without a shim on my 7950.
> 
> Anyone have pics, performance, or input on a 7950? Mione will be going on a Sapphire Dual X if it helps at all.


I have info on my 7950 install here post#595. I have both cards running at 1100/1325. The Powercolor card prior to modding always ran hot and loud and needed overvolting to get the overclock. Unfortunately, I never noted VRM temps prior to the mod so I just compare them to the VRM temps on the Sapphire Dual X with a stock cooler. Where the overclocked, stock cooler Dual X will get the VRM's into the low 80's the modded Powercolor VRM's can get up to 10 deg hotter. GPU temps with the G10 are amusing, always in the fifties, and that's just using a case intake fan plodding along at a constant 900rpm.

Regarding the shim, I believe it will be required on the Dual X since it is a non-reference card. One positive from the shim is it may offer some protection to the GPU surface and help avoid the damage shown in the earlier posts.


----------



## robotninja

Awesome thanks for the input and post reference, now that I read it again I do remember seeing that. Now just to get my bracket, should be shipping out by the 25th which is finally almost here, kinda.


----------



## valkyrie743

just for giggles i tried out the NZXT live chat today wanted to know if they started shipping batch 2 of the g10's. the rep said that my order would be part of batch 2 (even though a nzxt rep on reddit replied to be saying that my order was to late and would be part of batch 3??) anyway and she (think it was a she idk its 4 am im tired) said that they would be shipping out on the 27th so i guess nzxt getting them in this week (the 21st) didn't work out









post up when yours ships !! i keep staring at my X40, waiting to be installed and cool my gpu


----------



## xlim3y

Boo! Reddit rep also told me that some would be shipping out this week.

I was hoping since I'm fairly close to CA, that I might get mine before the weekend and get to tinker. Bah!


----------



## xlim3y

No tracking number or anything yet.

Seems like we're waiting for next week on shipping


----------



## Assyle

Hello everyone,

the day when kraken g10 will gonna be available in my local shops. So Im quite excited about this. But Im still thinking about vram heatsinks. And Idk what heatsinks to buy...

I found a photo of my GPU's pcb. Sorry for Noob request, but could someone tell me which parts on the picture I need to add heatsinks on?










Im searching for proper heatsinks in local shops, but Im not sure. There are some kits I found on the market, would you suggest me what heatsink will work on my gpu with kraken g10?

Here is the list:

PrimeCooler PC-RHS2 (4x 13x13x13mm and 4x 13x13x6mm)
PrimeCooler PC-RHS5 (8x 15x15x8mm.)
Thermaltake BGA Memory Heatsink Cooper CL-C0025 (8x 14x14x8mm)

also there are some
Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 2,3 and 4. (demensions are not written)

what of theese will be compatible with kraken? what is the maximum heatsing hight that will work with kraken?
and how do you think if these heatsinks will hold on a double sided thermal tape?

thanks


----------



## antivanity

2nd batch of G10's are now shipping. Just got a shipping notice, will be here on the 30th!


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> 2nd batch of G10's are now shipping. Just got a shipping notice, will be here on the 30th!


I hope I get a notice today, I have 2 on order for 2nd batch and I haven't received any notification yet


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> I hope I get a notice today, I have 2 on order for 2nd batch and I haven't received any notification yet


I have 2 on order as well, this is my recent upgrade:


----------



## jprovido

from where I'm from i can pick up one no prob. Im a little worried with the vrm temps though. I've tried long and hard to find a heatsinkg for my gtx 780's VRM's but no luck. I actually have an antec kuhler 620 lying around here so would it be ok for me to use it without vrm heatsinks for the mean time?


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> from where I'm from i can pick up one no prob. Im a little worried with the vrm temps though. I've tried long and hard to find a heatsinkg for my gtx 780's VRM's but no luck. I actually have an antec kuhler 620 lying around here so would it be ok for me to use it without vrm heatsinks for the mean time?


Check these out. They are what ill be using on my cards.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Check these out. They are what ill be using on my cards.


Hey Anti, just out of curiosity, what date did your place your order for your 2 g10's?


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Hey Anti, just out of curiosity, what date did your place your order for your 2 g10's?


Ordered em on Fri, Dec 13, 2013 at 12:17 AM EST


----------



## amped24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Increase GPU cooling performance by 40% with the new Kraken G10*
> 
> 
> Source


Wonder if this will fit on my gigabyte r9 290x and how it will preform


----------



## amped24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Ordered em on Fri, Dec 13, 2013 at 12:17 AM EST


Have you received them yet? If so how has the performance been?


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> Wonder if this will fit on my gigabyte r9 290x and how it will preform


Yes, it will fit. Although there are complaints of the scews being a bit short for the 290s. Lots of reviews out there.


----------



## antivanity

amped24:

Yes, it will fit. Look at the specs page. Although there are complaints of the scews being a bit short for the 290s. Lots of reviews out there.


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> Have you received them yet? If so how has the performance been?


It's being delivered on the Thursday the 30th.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> the day when kraken g10 will gonna be available in my local shops. So Im quite excited about this. But Im still thinking about vram heatsinks. And Idk what heatsinks to buy...
> 
> I found a photo of my GPU's pcb. Sorry for Noob request, but could someone tell me which parts on the picture I need to add heatsinks on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im searching for proper heatsinks in local shops, but Im not sure. There are some kits I found on the market, would you suggest me what heatsink will work on my gpu with kraken g10?
> 
> Here is the list:
> 
> PrimeCooler PC-RHS2 (4x 13x13x13mm and 4x 13x13x6mm)
> PrimeCooler PC-RHS5 (8x 15x15x8mm.)
> Thermaltake BGA Memory Heatsink Cooper CL-C0025 (8x 14x14x8mm)
> 
> also there are some
> Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 2,3 and 4. (demensions are not written)
> 
> what of theese will be compatible with kraken? what is the maximum heatsing hight that will work with kraken?
> and how do you think if these heatsinks will hold on a double sided thermal tape?
> 
> thanks


basically, the things you want to install heatsinks on are the same things that had thermal pads on them when you removed the stock cooler (GTX 770 reference cooler shown below)



that being said, the items boxed in RED are the VRAM (memory modules) and those boxed in YELLOW are the VRMs (voltage regulator modules)



for the dimensions, I used 0.25 x 0.25 inch heatsinks for the VRMs and 0.5 x 0.5 inch sinks for the VRAM. not sure what this translates to in metric measurements.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Check these out. They are what ill be using on my cards.


i have no idea of getting one from where I'm from







was thinking of prolly ghetto modding some heatsinks but I still couldn't find anything that will "work".

we do have a lot of kraken g10's in retail shops here in Manila so I'd prolly just get one if I get the vrm heatsinks sorted out



while im here I'll go ahead and ask anyway. I have a antec kuhler 620 lying around here. i assumed it would be enough for my gtx 780 coz I've seen a lot of ghetto mods with this same cooler being used to cool down gtx 480's







Am i correct?


----------



## jprovido

http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=28871028


how about these? is it possible for me to cut this up to be used as vrm heatsinks? was surprised bout the price though it's 22USD for just these ram sticks


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=28871028
> 
> 
> how about these? is it possible for me to cut this up to be used as vrm heatsinks? was surprised bout the price though it's 22USD for just these ram sticks


those will be too tall for use as VRAM heatsinks and you would have to quarter them to use them for the VRMs.

I used these for VRAM: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XA969G

and these for VRMs: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XACV8O

I tried using Arctic Alumina thermal adhesive, but several of the VRAM heatsinks were falling off (maybe bad cleaning?) so I just used the tape that came pre-applied on the sinks

copper is superior to aluminum for thermal conductivity (but also much heavier), so the second go-round I used these on the VRAM: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A


----------



## amped24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> It's being delivered on the Thursday the 30th.


Will you let me know how those work out?


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Ordered em on Fri, Dec 13, 2013 at 12:17 AM EST


Well you ordered 2 weeks before me, so I hope they are just going in order and I get a shipping notification tomorrow


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> Will you let me know how those work out?


For sure. I'll update on this thread with pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Well you ordered 2 weeks before me, so I hope they are just going in order and I get a shipping notification tomorrow


Hope so, i know they got the 2nd batch in 2 separate shipments (to their ware house). So you may be in the 2nd round of the 2nd batch shipments.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Hope so, i know they got the 2nd batch in 2 separate shipments (to their ware house). So you may be in the 2nd round of the 2nd batch shipments.


they did? did someone post about this on reddit ?

i hope i'm a part of batch 2. i ordered mine on the 4th of this month (jan) a rep on reddit said i would be batch 3. but someone on the live web chat on their site said i would be part of batch 2? all i know is i cant wait







i have my X40 sitting here waiting to cool my 780 Ti


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> those will be too tall for use as VRAM heatsinks and you would have to quarter them to use them for the VRMs.
> 
> I used these for VRAM: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XA969G
> 
> and these for VRMs: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XACV8O
> 
> I tried using Arctic Alumina thermal adhesive, but several of the VRAM heatsinks were falling off (maybe bad cleaning?) so I just used the tape that came pre-applied on the sinks
> 
> copper is superior to aluminum for thermal conductivity (but also much heavier), so the second go-round I used these on the VRAM: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A


From the reviews on the Cosmos 8 PCS Copper VGA RAM Cooling Heatsinks, they are just copper plated.

From everything i've seen, there is about 12mm of clearance from the PCB to the G10. These i will be using for the vrm, and will trim them to size with my Dremel. How ever these for the vram should fit with no problem.

Any one have pics at all of the G10 with vram/vrm heat sinks installed ?


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> they did? did someone post about this on reddit ?
> 
> i hope i'm a part of batch 2. i ordered mine on the 4th of this month (jan) a rep on reddit said i would be batch 3. but someone on the live web chat on their site said i would be part of batch 2? all i know is i cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my X40 sitting here waiting to cool my 780 Ti


Yeah, i saw a rep on reddit talking about it.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> basically, the things you want to install heatsinks on are the same things that had thermal pads on them when you removed the stock cooler (GTX 770 reference cooler shown below)
> that being said, the items boxed in RED are the VRAM (memory modules) and those boxed in YELLOW are the VRMs (voltage regulator modules)
> 
> for the dimensions, I used 0.25 x 0.25 inch heatsinks for the VRMs and 0.5 x 0.5 inch sinks for the VRAM. not sure what this translates to in metric measurements.


Thank you for help. Im going to try 20x 0.5*0.5 inches heatsinks for both VRMs and VRAMs. At least for now. Cause they dont have any others in the shop where Im ordering kraken g10.








The only thing Idk is how tall the heatsink could be? all those heatsinks 0.2inches tall. Probably it wont be a problem. But Im wondering if they are not to small? Will 0.5*0.5*0.2 inch heastinks will be enough to cool down vrams and vrms? )


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> From the reviews on the Cosmos 8 PCS Copper VGA RAM Cooling Heatsinks, they are just copper plated.
> 
> From everything i've seen, there is about 12mm of clearance from the PCB to the G10. These i will be using for the vrm, and will trim them to size with my Dremel. How ever these for the vram should fit with no problem.
> 
> Any one have pics at all of the G10 with vram/vrm heat sinks installed ?


i dont have a picture of them installed with a G10 but over at kepler dynamics https://www.facebook.com/KeplerDynamics/photos_stream has the same vrm heatsinks that you said you are using (im using the same as well)

i have the Enzotech vrm heatsinks on hand right now and i can say that i dont see them being an issue with the g10 they are slightly taller than the pci 6pin power connector. after seeing this picture i can say they will JUST fit.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> From the reviews on the Cosmos 8 PCS Copper VGA RAM Cooling Heatsinks, they are just copper plated.
> 
> From everything i've seen, there is about 12mm of clearance from the PCB to the G10. These i will be using for the vrm, and will trim them to size with my Dremel. How ever these for the vram should fit with no problem.


I'm 99% certain they are solid copper based on their weight, unless theyre lead









I would say 10-12mm height should be okay. The Cosmos aluminum ones I mentioned for the VRAM were a little too tall, the cooler popped one off when I tightened it down. The copper ones are a little shorter, but I also added a shim to the GPU to give myself extra clearance.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Thank you for help. Im going to try 20x 0.5*0.5 inches heatsinks for both VRMs and VRAMs. At least for now. Cause they dont have any others in the shop where Im ordering kraken g10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Idk is how tall the heatsink could be? all those heatsinks 0.2inches tall. Probably it wont be a problem. But Im wondering if they are not to small? Will 0.5*0.5*0.2 inch heastinks will be enough to cool down vrams and vrms? )


0.5 x 0.5 will be perfect for the VRAM but way too big for the VRMs, those are much smaller and closer to 0.25 x 0.25


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> Wonder if this will fit on my gigabyte r9 290x and how it will preform


If it's the reference design, it will 100% fit okay. I have installed on my Sapphire R9 290X. I would suggest adding a shim to the GPU, however, one about 0.6 or 0.8mm thick.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> 0.5 x 0.5 will be perfect for the VRAM but way too big for the VRMs, those are much smaller and closer to 0.25 x 0.25


thanx mate,
I understand that they are bigger, but how do you think if I will place them like on this photo?
Will this work? I know that demensions are not accurate, but what if I will put them someway like that? (at least for now till I fet proper vrm heatsinks)



which of those are heating more,vrms or vrams?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> Wonder if this will fit on my gigabyte r9 290x and how it will preform
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the reference design, it will 100% fit okay. I have installed on my Sapphire R9 290X. I would suggest adding a shim to the GPU, however, one about 0.6 or 0.8mm thick.
Click to expand...

Careful with thin shims as heat can cause them to buckle. If you are bolted tight without the play offered with stock spring screws you can damage the die.


----------



## OcUK 5UB

Hi CharlieHuggan,

Sorry to hear you have had problems with your NZXT Kraken on your graphics card. - As a gesture of good will, as I can see you ordered the Kraken from ourselves, we are going to give you a full refund of this cooler.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Careful with thin shims as heat can cause them to buckle. If you are bolted tight without the play offered with stock spring screws you can damage the die.


I did not know that. I actually installed a 1.2mm thick shim, do you think there is any chance of it "buckling"? this was the first shim I installed.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcUK 5UB*
> 
> Hi CharlieHuggan,
> 
> Sorry to hear you have had problems with your NZXT Kraken on your graphics card. - As a gesture of good will, as I can see you ordered the Kraken from ourselves, we are going to give you a full refund of this cooler.


Awesome gesture.

Now if he can do something about that busted graphics card.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> thanx mate,
> I understand that they are bigger, but how do you think if I will place them like on this photo?
> Will this work? I know that demensions are not accurate, but what if I will put them someway like that? (at least for now till I fet proper vrm heatsinks)
> 
> 
> 
> which of those are heating more,vrms or vrams?


hmm, that's an interesting way of doing it. it's possible, I suppose, as the surface of those VRMs do not look to be metallic and will not create a short-circuit by "bridging" the heatsinks. I would still be very careful with the application of thermal adhesive, if that's what you plan on using

that way of doing it could possibly be less efficient at cooling.. dedicated heatsinks on each component would allow for more adequate cooling of each individual component. by bridging heatsinks across multiple components, hotter adjacent components could potentially heat up cooler nearby components.

VRMs will definitely get hotter than VRAM, although I don't actually know of any utility to monitor memory temps.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcUK 5UB*
> 
> Hi CharlieHuggan,
> 
> Sorry to hear you have had problems with your NZXT Kraken on your graphics card. - As a gesture of good will, as I can see you ordered the Kraken from ourselves, we are going to give you a full refund of this cooler.


OcUK and NZXT especially have been very, very helpful. Nothing NZXT can do about the graphics card and I don't blame them. NZXT support is amazing, even sending a gift of some sort. They definitely go above and beyond.

Big thanks again to NZXT and OcUK.

Can't get a new graphics card until probably March, maybe I'll attempt to put the Kraken on my 9600 GT in the meantime. Lolz, on second thought though, probably better if I don't


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> 2nd batch of G10's are now shipping. Just got a shipping notice, will be here on the 30th!


Same here yay us!


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Same here yay us!


Yes, very excited! AIO, heat sinks and G10 all come this week for me! The 2 x AIO's and heat sinks i bought off of TigerDirect because they now except bitcoin, was my first bitcoin transaction ever.. pretty cool.


----------



## OcUK 5UB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Awesome gesture.
> 
> Now if he can do something about that busted graphics card.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> OcUK and NZXT especially have been very, very helpful. Nothing NZXT can do about the graphics card and I don't blame them. NZXT support is amazing, even sending a gift of some sort. They definitely go above and beyond.
> 
> Big thanks again to NZXT and OcUK.
> 
> Can't get a new graphics card until probably March, maybe I'll attempt to put the Kraken on my 9600 GT in the meantime. Lolz, on second thought though, probably better if I don't


No worries at all Charlie, hope all goes well the second time round.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Careful with thin shims as heat can cause them to buckle. If you are bolted tight without the play offered with stock spring screws you can damage the die.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that. I actually installed a 1.2mm thick shim, do you think there is any chance of it "buckling"? this was the first shim I installed.
Click to expand...

I have a shim i use thats around the same thickness, ive had no issues so far. I didnt know about shims warping till i read about it in my wanderings online ..... makes sense really. I am working with some 1mm copper sheet and i can almost clean cut it with a knife, i couldnt imagin .8mm or less .... scary


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcUK 5UB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries at all Charlie, hope all goes well the second time round.


High Five...

I hope it gets all better Charlie.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Same here yay us!


if you don't mind my asking when did you place your order? I'm trying to get an idea of when I might see an email


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have a shim i use thats around the same thickness, ive had no issues so far. I didnt know about shims warping till i read about it in my wanderings online ..... makes sense really. I am working with some 1mm copper sheet and i can almost clean cut it with a knife, i couldnt imagin .8mm or less .... scary


hmm, I never even thought about a shim melting/warping. hopefully I am okay with the thickness of mine, but I may loosen the cooler screws a bit now.

good info, thanks.


----------



## antivanity

Don't mean to sound dumb, but whats the purpose of a shim ?


----------



## xlim3y

Some cards (7970's) have an outer ring around the gpu that essentially stops the cold plate from the AIO from hitting the GPU die. A shim is used to bridge the gap there.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> if you don't mind my asking when did you place your order? I'm trying to get an idea of when I might see an email


I placed my order December 12 2013


----------



## Tennobanzai

Mine will be delivered tomorrow











I just got arctic cooling heatsinks and a gentle typhoon for the G10. I'm just hoping the screws are long enough for a 290 or i'll have to run down to home depot.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Don't mean to sound dumb, but whats the purpose of a shim ?


In my case, the clearance between the top of the PCB and bottom of the waterblock was too low. You could also say the VRAM heatsinks I installed were too tall. Either way, adding a shim to the GPU die gives added clearance allowing me to tighten the cooler down without hitting the heatsinks.


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> In my case, the clearance between the top of the PCB and bottom of the waterblock was too low. You could also say the VRAM heatsinks I installed were too tall. Either way, adding a shim to the GPU die gives added clearance allowing me to tighten the cooler down without hitting the heatsinks.


Ah ok, did you have to get new screws to allow for the added height when attaching the G10 ? If so, which ones did you get ?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Ah ok, did you have to get new screws to allow for the added height when attaching the G10 ? If so, which ones did you get ?


Nope, used the same bolts. There are little rubber washers glued on the underside of the nuts that holder to cooler down, these had fallen off after the first time I installed it. The nuts probably would have been very difficult to start had those rubber washers still been on, that's why I recommended a 0.8mm shim


----------



## xlim3y

Still no shipping notice.... CS said I was still in batch 2 when I live-chatted them today, but they clearly don't have the warehouse staff to get this done timely.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

We have over 200+ orders to go through, package, create an packing slip for and then place for the shipment.

It does take some time, and they will go out ASAP.

If you want xlim3y, I will hold on to yours for a week and make you squirm for them


----------



## xlim3y

I'm already squirming, can't you tell? I know you guys are doing your best.... My cards are desperate for good cooling!


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> We have over 200+ orders to go through, package, create an packing slip for and then place for the shipment.
> 
> It does take some time, and they will go out ASAP.
> 
> If you want xlim3y, I will hold on to yours for a week and make you squirm for them


thats cool with me. bump me up to his spot





















lol

i know you're guys are busy but if you have time. i keep getting mixed answers. some say im part of batch 2 others say im part of batch 3. can you check for me? my order number is 13818 placed on 01/04/2014


----------



## OcUK 5UB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> High Five...
> 
> I hope it gets all better Charlie.


/High Five









Will leave this thread on topic now.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Hey Guys,

This is only a 1/4 of the invoices from last night for the G10 brackets... .

pic removed //

So relax peeps, they are going out.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is only a 1/4 of the invoices from last night for the G10 brackets... .
> 
> 
> 
> So relax peeps, they are going out.


Ouch!

I will patiently wait for mine. Thanks for the update


----------



## xlim3y

Thanks for the update Dead. Is that all of the invoices for batch 2? or just what was dealt with yesterday? You guys thinking you'll get them all shipped by end of day/week/month? (though i realize week and month are the same at this point)

Appreciate you keeping us in the loop!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Mine arrived but can't get it till after work.

Does anyone know the exact dimensions of the screws? I want to get extended ones so I dont run into the small problem as the guy with the dead 290


----------



## antivanity

M2.5 x 26mm From a NZXT rep on reddit.

Edit: thought i hit the quote button.. my mistake..


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> M2.5 x 26mm From a NZXT rep on reddit.


just an FYI..

if you use the quote button, the person will get a notification that someone has replied directly to them.
it also lets other people on the thread know who your response is directed at and the context


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Thanks for the update Dead. Is that all of the invoices for batch 2? or just what was dealt with yesterday? You guys thinking you'll get them all shipped by end of day/week/month? (though i realize week and month are the same at this point)
> 
> Appreciate you keeping us in the loop!


I think that was just the stack for yesterday. The shipping manager said it was 1/4 of his stack for them.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I think that was just the stack for yesterday. The shipping manager said it was 1/4 of his stack for them.


Shipping manager's email please so I can send him a bribe


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Send all bribes to me... LOL..

ninja edit:


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Send all brides to me... LOL..


"Brides" ?? I could send you mine, but she'd probably kill me for it!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> "Brides" ?? I could send you mine, but she'd probably kill me for it!


I ninja edited it ... She might kill both of us. LOL


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I think that was just the stack for yesterday. The shipping manager said it was 1/4 of his stack for them.


That was only one-quarter of the invoices from orders FROM LAST NIGHT ALONE.

They are clearly inundated with orders for this product. Not to mention all the other products they sell.

Patience, guys. Patience.


----------



## gl0ry

Do you guys think the built-in heatsinks on this card look feasible enough or do you believe buying separate heatsinks would increase cooling performance by a large margin?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Do you guys think the built-in heatsinks on this card look feasible enough or do you believe buying separate heatsinks would increase cooling performance by a large margin?


Those should be plenty. I don't think you would benefit much at all by replacing them.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is only a 1/4 of the invoices from last night for the G10 brackets... .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1864633/width/500/height/1000
> 
> So relax peeps, they are going out.


xD3aDPooLx you should edit out the customer address...

it reminds me of when that guy talking about bitcoin on Bloomberg TV displayed his private key QR code


----------



## dreadlord369

Hey I was just wondering why these may not be shipping in order. I've seen a few posts about people who placed their orders on the 13th and I placed my order on the 12th and haven't received a shipping notice yet. I tried to do a live chat but the page won't load for me







But I think that may be my work computer. I will try it when I get home.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Do you guys think the built-in heatsinks on this card look feasible enough or do you believe buying separate heatsinks would increase cooling performance by a large margin?


Buy it .... pull them off ...... clean everything use ArcticSilver 5 or Arctic Alimina Therm Adhesive and reseat them.
















SS


----------



## Tennobanzai

Everything is ready to go


----------



## valkyrie743

lucky!!!!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Everything is ready to go


Boo cooler

YaY bracket...

LOL... J/K


----------



## valkyrie743

hey what do you guys plan on doing for tim? just use what comes with the AIO cooler? i have a tube of arctic silver Céramique 2. was going to use that. any good for gpu? been using it for cpu's for years and never had issues with it


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> hey what do you guys plan on doing for tim? just use what comes with the AIO cooler? i have a tube of arctic silver Céramique 2. was going to use that. any good for gpu? been using it for cpu's for years and never had issues with it


I've used AS5 with great results. I'm using Coolabratory Pro now with better results so yes, use the best you can.

SS


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Hey everyone, until I've saved enough for a new card, I've stuck the Kraken on my 9600 GT. All fit perfectly this time









GLORY


Such heatsink

Very 2008

I don't keep my disco RAM this bright

Still an awesome looking bracket!

Wasn't really much point to this, but I figured I may as well! Hope everyone else starts getting their bracket soon.


----------



## xlim3y

Looks good Charlie! Sorry about your 290 mate. Hoping I don't run into screw length issues on my 780 lightnings.

New case and fan controller should be here today, will get everything put together. G10's maybe Friday or Monday, so will add the cards in then.

What case is that you're working in there?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> One four pack would be enough. The other vrm kit you linked would work as well. Here is a link from fellow Anandtech forum member. He used zip ties to keep his down and you may need to trim one of the heatsink fins back.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2360358


Hello,

I was not able to purchase the Gelid Ivy Visison Enhancement kit version 1 (straight one). Only the version 2 ('Z' shape) seems available, and this is not fitting well on a R9 290. I event got the second one when supposedly buying the first one









So I may stick to the MC21.

As I would one one heatsink on 2 VRM components, do you think there's a danger to bridge it, and have some short circuit there?


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Looks good Charlie! Sorry about your 290 mate. Hoping I don't run into screw length issues on my 780 lightnings.
> 
> New case and fan controller should be here today, will get everything put together. G10's maybe Friday or Monday, so will add the cards in then.
> 
> What case is that you're working in there?


Yeah I think mine was an isolated issue, so I wouldn't worry about the screw length until you try it out. I'm using a Corsair C70! Love it, but the fatal flaw is the fan holes in the window. I think if I was building now I would have gone with the H440 hands down.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Do you guys think the built-in heatsinks on this card look feasible enough or do you believe buying separate heatsinks would increase cooling performance by a large margin?


The memory is covered by a heat spreader, not a heatsink, which is pretty much useless without a heatsink on top of it. Temps probably wouldn't be a problem, but they would definitely see improvement by installing sinks instead.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Hey everyone, until I've saved enough for a new card, I've stuck the Kraken on my 9600 GT. All fit perfectly this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLORY
> 
> 
> Such heatsink
> 
> Very 2008
> 
> I don't keep my disco RAM this bright
> 
> Still an awesome looking bracket!
> 
> Wasn't really much point to this, but I figured I may as well! Hope everyone else starts getting their bracket soon.


That flex in the PCB is a little bit concerning, but probably fine. personally, I just tied a ziptie through one of the mounting holes for the stock cooler and around the tubing on my H100 just to keep it straight and supported so the PCB doesn't begin to sag over time. It's not too much weight to bear on the tubing and it's a suitable solution for me.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> Wonder if this will fit on my gigabyte r9 290x and how it will preform


pics of the VRM and VRAM heatsinks I installed, if you're interested. VRM1 is still getting very hot, but it was quite an extraneous load I put on it and FurMark is known for getting VRMs very hot.

Prime95 Large-FFTs plus FurMark 1080p 8x MSAA 15-minute torture test.. core got up to 59C, VRM1: 104C, VRM2: 50C. my core is slightly under-clocked (for mining) @900MHz and RAM is slightly overclocked @1400MHz with +20% TDP


----------



## Tennobanzai

Ended up selling my R9 290 so I have no use for the G10 Kraken







Posted it on hardforum but i'll post it on OCN later today


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> The memory is covered by a heat spreader, not a heatsink, which is pretty much useless without a heatsink on top of it. Temps probably wouldn't be a problem, but they would definitely see improvement by installing sinks instead.


I don't think they would. This heatspreader is screwed down in multiple locations and the applied pressure allows for better heat transfer vs. individually applied heat sinks with little to no pressure. Memory modules don't get that hot anyway, would be pointless to change to something else IMO.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was not able to purchase the Gelid Ivy Visison Enhancement kit version 1 (straight one). Only the version 2 ('Z' shape) seems available, and this is not fitting well on a R9 290. I event got the second one when supposedly buying the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I may stick to the MC21.
> 
> As I would one one heatsink on 2 VRM components, do you think there's a danger to bridge it, and have some short circuit there?


Can you post a picture on the one you purchased?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

How does running one of these with one of the lower end corsair water coolers compare to the expensive aftermarket air coolers? Would you be seeing better temps than say the Tri-X, ACX, or Lightning coolers?


----------



## Shine6

This one. Not the right one though.



There are 2 versions under the same reference, a straight one and a 'z' shaped one (my picture).

This is very confusing ...


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> That flex in the PCB is a little bit concerning, but probably fine. personally, I just tied a ziptie through one of the mounting holes for the stock cooler and around the tubing on my H100 just to keep it straight and supported so the PCB doesn't begin to sag over time. It's not too much weight to bear on the tubing and it's a suitable solution for me.


I had the same thoughts - good tip with the ziptie for sagging though - I just don't mind since the card is so old. The slight flex is just from the PCI-e connector.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> How does running one of these with one of the lower end corsair water coolers compare to the expensive aftermarket air coolers? Would you be seeing better temps than say the Tri-X, ACX, or Lightning coolers?


I took my 780 lightnings stock tri fan cooler off and put a thermaltake water performer 2.0 on it with a dwood bracket (120mm radiator)

Temps went from 75 at full load to 55-60 at full load.

I'll be redoing everything with H90's on both cards once my krakens show up, so I'm expecting to be able to keep the cards at around 50 each.

It makes SLI possible, whereas with 2 lightnings, my top card was throttling at 80c


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Ended up selling my R9 290 so I have no use for the G10 Kraken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted it on hardforum but i'll post it on OCN later today


Sent you a pm. I'll buy the g10 from you. Paypal ready right Now


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> I took my 780 lightnings stock tri fan cooler off and put a thermaltake water performer 2.0 on it with a dwood bracket (120mm radiator)
> 
> Temps went from 75 at full load to 55-60 at full load.
> 
> I'll be redoing everything with H90's on both cards once my krakens show up, so I'm expecting to be able to keep the cards at around 50 each.
> 
> It makes SLI possible, whereas with 2 lightnings, my top card was throttling at 80c


Sweet thanks! I will definitely be looking into these then.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> How does running one of these with one of the lower end corsair water coolers compare to the expensive aftermarket air coolers? Would you be seeing better temps than say the Tri-X, ACX, or Lightning coolers?


pretty much, the lowest-end water-coolers will yield about the same temps as the highest-end air coolers. custom air cooling designs usually offer a marginal improvement over reference coolers, but WC is always the way to go if you want to see temps as low as possible.

R9 290X, for example:

reference cooler runs @95C under full load (FurMark). custom coolers (like ASUS's DirectCU II, Sapphire's Vapor-X, Gigabyte's WindForce, MSI's TwinFrozr II, etc.) will run this GPU at around 75C under the same load conditions.

with the Kraken G10 with Kraken X40 in push-pull, my 290X only got up to 61C (corrected to 20C ambient temps, the same way temps are in reviews).


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I don't think they would. This heatspreader is screwed down in multiple locations and the applied pressure allows for better heat transfer vs. individually applied heat sinks with little to no pressure. Memory modules don't get that hot anyway, would be pointless to change to something else IMO.


I agree, I didn't consider the pressure factor


----------



## winterwarrior

Got my G10 yesterday, only thing is, there was supposed to be two. Packing slip says two, only one in the box.....

Will be contacting NZXT customer support shortly. Hopefully there is another box coming but i doubt it, there was plenty of room in this box for 2 G10 boxes.....


----------



## machz06

Anyone have any info on how the bracket fan speed is controlled when it is plugged into the lead that comes from the pump? Does it vary or run at fixed rpm?


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Anyone have any info on how the bracket fan speed is controlled when it is plugged into the lead that comes from the pump? Does it vary or run at fixed rpm?


that depends on the AIO you are using, what kind is is? Antec Kuhler 620, Kraken X40 etc...


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> that depends on the AIO you are using, what kind is is? Antec Kuhler 620, Kraken X40 etc...


Thanks for the response, I'm not asking about the cooler fan but the fan mounted to the bracket. The fan on my X40 is is not wired to the pump.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Thanks for the response, I'm not asking about the cooler fan but the fan mounted to the bracket. The fan on my X40 is is not wired to the pump.


Sorry for the confusion, I know your asking about the bracket fan not the fan on the rad. If u plug the 92mm fan that is on the bracket into the fan lead on the X40 pump, it looks to me like the nzxt software that comes with the X40 would controll the fan speed and once set up it should function like pwm that is, based off gpu temp.

Idealy you would want that fan controlled by VRM temps not gpu temps, but I don't know of a way to do thay.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Got my G10 yesterday, only thing is, there was supposed to be two. Packing slip says two, only one in the box.....
> 
> Will be contacting NZXT customer support shortly. Hopefully there is another box coming but i doubt it, there was plenty of room in this box for 2 G10 boxes.....


Ouch, I hope I get both of mine (if they ever show up, still no tracking info)

Talk with Deadpool, he's a nice guy, I'm sure he'll sort you out.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Ouch, I hope I get both of mine (if they ever show up, still no tracking info)
> 
> Talk with Deadpool, he's a nice guy, I'm sure he'll sort you out.


if i don't get a response to the ticket i opened with nzxt soon then I will shoot Deadpool a PM as well.

i know that deadpool has been very helpful to the people on here in the past, and he seems like a good guy, I also don't want to sound like i'm hating on NZXT, i used to work for a company that did a lot of shipping, and this sort of thing happens, when you ship a lot it's almost unavoidable. as long as someone, deadpool, or though their customer support can help me out, then no harm done.

plus, i get to instal the one i got today and can finally get rid of the case fan that's just hanging out on the side of my case doing nothing but cooling the VRM on my second card.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Anyone have any info on how the bracket fan speed is controlled when it is plugged into the lead that comes from the pump? Does it vary or run at fixed rpm?


Get something like this, PWM to GPU PWM adaptor.

http://www.quietpc.com/gel-pwm-vga-cable

Although it has a flaw. Since it depends on the temps of your gpu, and with the help of the AIO to cool things down, it wun really spin up a lot. I had mine set to 100% 24/7 with noctua A9 pwm and it is very quiet.


----------



## xlim3y

I just have a 3 way splitter off my fan controller lined up to do both h90 fans and the g10 fan. I figure if I'm going to crank it up, then I can push all 3 fans up at once.

I bought a nzxt sentry 5 channel to handle it. 2 channels dedicated to the cards and their 3 fans each, and then 3 channels I can use for the case fans.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Get something like this, PWM to GPU PWM adaptor.
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-pwm-vga-cable
> 
> Although it has a flaw. Since it depends on the temps of your gpu, and with the help of the AIO to cool things down, it wun really spin up a lot. I had mine set to 100% 24/7 with noctua A9 pwm and it is very quiet.


this is a good point, with that adapter you could use Afterburner or anouther GPU software to set a fan curve for the fan, or just set it to a constant speed.

although, the fan that comes with the G10 (a 3 pin fan) won't work properly cause it's not pwm, you may need to get a PWM fan to replace the stock one for this solution to work right.

I might have to get me one of those adapters, thanks DS84


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, I know your asking about the bracket fan not the fan on the rad. If u plug the 92mm fan that is on the bracket into the fan lead on the X40 pump, it looks to me like the nzxt software that comes with the X40 would controll the fan speed and once set up it should function like pwm that is, based off gpu temp.
> 
> Idealy you would want that fan controlled by VRM temps not gpu temps, but I don't know of a way to do thay.


This is what is not clear to me because of some VRM temp variation I'm observing in a couple different games. I'm seeing much lower VRM temps when I play 64 player BF4 (which really gets the CPU - I-3770K @4.3 - fans going to keep temps down) then when I play Metro LL which appears to be much less CPU intensive (CPU fans stay pretty much at idle). This is leading me to suspect that the high CPU temps in BF4 are also driving the G10 fan to a higher speed. Is it possible that the X40 software pulls actual CPU temp data to regulate any connected fan no matter what the fan happens to be cooling? I have a GPU PWN adapter cable but as was mentioned GPU temps are normally low so I'm probably going to try manually controlling the G10 fan speed.


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Get something like this, PWM to GPU PWM adaptor.
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-pwm-vga-cable
> 
> Although it has a flaw. Since it depends on the temps of your gpu, and with the help of the AIO to cool things down, it wun really spin up a lot. I had mine set to 100% 24/7 with noctua A9 pwm and it is very quiet.


You may use a SW like TRixx, Afterburner or whatever else to setup a custom curve.

I use something like:

- GPU temp < 30° --> 40%
- GPU temp > 50°C --> 100%

As the GPU temp will rise when the GPU gets some activity, you now the VRM will get hotter as well, and 92mm fan speed must be increased to top speed.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> this is a good point, with that adapter you could use Afterburner or anouther GPU software to set a fan curve for the fan, or just set it to a constant speed.
> 
> although, the fan that comes with the G10 (a 3 pin fan) won't work properly cause it's not pwm, you may need to get a PWM fan to replace the stock one for this solution to work right.
> 
> I might have to get me one of those adapters, thanks DS84


Definitely need a pwm for it to work. I gt mine at a very cheap clearance price of S$1 (my country) = US$0.77. But, if u live in US, then it should b cheap for u as well. just saying.


----------



## winterwarrior

so now, low and behold, after trying to install my new G10 bracket it turns out that........ screws are to short









any help would be appreciated, I have tried removing the rubber spacers from the screws, no difference, took a look at the back plate and i don't dare cut down the pad in the middle of the back plate.

not sure what else to do, was hoping not to have to go to the hardware store to source my own screws but...... it looks like that might be my only option.




Edit: my card is an ASUS GTX 560 ti 1 GB Direct CUII


----------



## ds84

My G10 in 750D...



The tubing on the TT 3.0 Pro is almost straight. Talk about tight.



I mounted the heatsinks at the top and put some splicing tape at the bottom. Not sure if it helps.


----------



## winterwarrior

I have been looking at pictures and specs for the reference GTX 560 ti 1GB card, and as far as i can tell, the chip area of the card, the chip, IHS and mounting holes are the same for both the reference version and for my card the ASUS model.


reference PCB


ASUS Direct CUII PCB (my card)

I am wondering why, if the chip area is the same for both cards, is the 560 ti listed as a compatible card, because if the die area is the same (height of IHS etc..) then the screws provided will NOT work with a reference 560 ti or cards like mine.

Just want some clarification.

If they HAVE done proper testing on this card, and I am mistaken about this please let me know, I am fully aware that since my card is NOT a reference model i was taking a risk in ordering this and assuming it would work without some kind of adjustment.

They only other thing that I can think of is that the Antec Kuhler 620 has a greater height from the bottom of the cold plate to the tabs that secure the cooler. If this distance is greater than say the X40, this could result in the screws not being long enough.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Get something like this, PWM to GPU PWM adaptor.
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-pwm-vga-cable
> 
> Although it has a flaw. Since it depends on the temps of your gpu, and with the help of the AIO to cool things down, it wun really spin up a lot. I had mine set to 100% 24/7 with noctua A9 pwm and it is very quiet.


just for the record, the included 92mm fan with this bracket is not a PWM fan. it only has a 3-pin connector.



EDIT: I see now that someone already mentioned this


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> so now, low and behold, after trying to install my new G10 bracket it turns out that........ screws are to short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be appreciated, I have tried removing the rubber spacers from the screws, no difference, took a look at the back plate and i don't dare cut down the pad in the middle of the back plate.
> 
> not sure what else to do, was hoping not to have to go to the hardware store to source my own screws but...... it looks like that might be my only option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my card is an ASUS GTX 560 ti 1 GB Direct CUII


This seems to be a common problem Im hearing about. Had a gent earlier in this tread try to force it and cracked his GPU. A NZXT rep told me the screw size is M2.5x26 mm if that helps you any. Keep us updated


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I am wondering why, if the chip area is the same for both cards, is the 560 ti listed as a compatible card, because if the die area is the same (height of IHS etc..) then the screws provided will NOT work with a reference 560 ti or cards like mine.


it's more of just a blanket statement by NZXT to cover their ass on the back-end. by stating that it is only compatible with reference models, they rule out any possibility of liability to a customer (not unlike yourself) who orders this product only to find out that it is not compatible. not to mention, it would be extremely tedious to list literally ever model of every card this actually does fit on. if you have a non-reference card, it may or may not have a custom PCB layout. maybe the custom card has a reference PCB and just a non-reference cooler. these are inferences I do not fault NZXT for avoiding making. chances are, usually, that the cooler alone will be compatible with the GPU and mounting holes. graphics vendors are not in the habit of entirely re-designing the wheel at that level, there's no need. that's not to say other elements or components on the board will not interfere with the installation of a Kraken G10 bracket.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> so now, low and behold, after trying to install my new G10 bracket it turns out that........ screws are to short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be appreciated, I have tried removing the rubber spacers from the screws, no difference, took a look at the back plate and i don't dare cut down the pad in the middle of the back plate.
> 
> not sure what else to do, was hoping not to have to go to the hardware store to source my own screws but...... it looks like that might be my only option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my card is an ASUS GTX 560 ti 1 GB Direct CUII


if you want to get risky, you could always try de-lidding your GPU (remove the IHS)









http://www.overclock.net/t/1156145/official-guide-modifying-removing-nvidia-gpu-heat-spreader-ihs


----------



## valkyrie743

Try shaving down some of the pad behind the back bracket looks pretty thick And not helping


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> if you want to get risky, you could always try de-lidding your GPU (remove the IHS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156145/official-guide-modifying-removing-nvidia-gpu-heat-spreader-ihs


Haha, nope I don't have the stomach for that!









As far as the screws go, I do understand why marketing says certain thing to make sure they are covering their arse, my rant is just a good example of my frustration at marketing tactics and stuff like this in general.

I totaly understand why the do it, I just wish we could live in that perfect world where they could just come out and say "included screws may not be long enough for some medels" I still would have bought 2 and been glad for their honesty. Plus I could have sourced and had the proper screws ready and waiting just incase the included where not long enough.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Try shaving down some of the pad behind the back bracket looks pretty thick And not helping


Yea, I think I'm gonna try this tonight, ill post pics of how and how much I had to remove if it works or not.

Edit: sry for double post, not sure how to edit a post with a quote while on mobile.


----------



## xlim3y

I read a french review of the g10 on exactly my card, 780 lightning. There was no mention of the short screw issue.

I'm really hoping it isn't a problem. I wonder too if it's related to the height of the AIO retention hooks. Like 99% of the review I saw were using an x40, so I wonder if there's any structural difference that puts the hooks lower on the cold plate.

If anyone has a few different asetek coolers laying around, do some measurements on the distance between the base of the cold plate and the top of the bracket hooks. Perhaps we can get to the bottom of why the short screw issue exists.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> I read a french review of the g10 on exactly my card, 780 lightning. There was no mention of the short screw issue.
> 
> I'm really hoping it isn't a problem. I wonder too if it's related to the height of the AIO retention hooks. Like 99% of the review I saw were using an x40, so I wonder if there's any structural difference that puts the hooks lower on the cold plate.
> 
> If anyone has a few different asetek coolers laying around, do some measurements on the distance between the base of the cold plate and the top of the bracket hooks. Perhaps we can get to the bottom of why the short screw issue exists.


Im starting to think more and more this might be the issue, found some stuff reguarding ihs on reference vs non reference cards and the height of the components on both should be the same, if the bracket works for a regular 560 ti, it SHOULD work on my ASUS as well. I also double checked and there where no other components on the board that where blocking the bracket from seeting all the way down, its pure ihs height + pad on back + height of retension tabs that is doing it.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Im starting to think more and more this might be the issue, found some stuff reguarding ihs on reference vs non reference cards and the height of the components on both should be the same, if the bracket works for a regular 560 ti, it SHOULD work on my ASUS as well. I also double checked and there where no other components on the board that where blocking the bracket from seeting all the way down, its pure ihs height + pad on back + height of retension tabs that is doing it.


Winter what is the included bolt length and how deep can it go into the nut?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Haha, nope I don't have the stomach for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the screws go, I do understand why marketing says certain thing to make sure they are covering their arse, my rant is just a good example of my frustration at marketing tactics and stuff like this in general.
> 
> I totaly understand why the do it, I just wish we could live in that perfect world where they could just come out and say "included screws may not be long enough for some medels" I still would have bought 2 and been glad for their honesty. Plus I could have sourced and had the proper screws ready and waiting just incase the included where not long enough.


We are addressing this concern... It seems that with the cards we did the inital runs on that the screw were just correct.

Seems like a few cards need longer ones... So we are going to be adding 2mm to with the 4th batch of the brackets.

I still need to figure out what will be the best course of action for the current brackets having issues.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Winter what is the included bolt length and how deep can it go into the nut?


I'll have to measure when I get home later, I think they will be 26mm, at least that is what others have said that they are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> We are addressing this concern... It seems that with the cards we did the inital runs on that the screw were just correct.
> 
> Seems like a few cards need longer ones... So we are going to be adding 2mm to with the 4th batch of the brackets.
> 
> I still need to figure out what will be the best course of action for the current brackets having issues.


It seems like for me that an extra 2-4mm would do the job.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> We are addressing this concern... It seems that with the cards we did the inital runs on that the screw were just correct.
> 
> Seems like a few cards need longer ones... So we are going to be adding 2mm to with the 4th batch of the brackets.
> 
> I still need to figure out what will be the best course of action for the current brackets having issues.


Maybe send out the screws to everyone in diff country via the respective distributor? In that way, we can collect it ourselves.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Everything is ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1865422/width/500/height/1000


I hope you bought that Corsair H40 for insanely cheap (like $20).

There's so many better options right now , from Kraken G10 list:
NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
Corsair : H110, H90, H75, H55, H50
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920
Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> just for the record, the included 92mm fan with this bracket is not a PWM fan. it only has a 3-pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see now that someone already mentioned this


Maintaining decent VRM temps turned out to be as easy as connecting the G10 fan directly to a motherboard fan header. Using the connection from the pump seems to run the fan too slow unless there are high CPU temps to push up the rpms. I'm able to adjust the fan levels through the mobo bios or software and ended up running the fan at 1300rpm which is giving VRM temps comparable to the stock Dual X sitting in the slot right next to it (without an increase in noise).


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Maintaining decent VRM temps turned out to be as easy as connecting the G10 fan directly to a motherboard fan header. Using the connection from the pump seems to run the fan too slow unless there are high CPU temps to push up the rpms. I'm able to adjust the fan levels through the mobo bios or software and ended up running the fan at 1300rpm which is giving VRM temps comparable to the stock Dual X sitting in the slot right next to it (without an increase in noise).


by plugging the VRM fan directly into the motherboard, you're separating the fan from the graphics card. the pump itself provides RPM control to the fans via PWM. since you're bypassing the pump and its control capabilities, your fan profile is less efficient and louder than it would be if you didn't. basically, the fan RPM will be based on the GPU temps, if you connect the fan directly to the pump. since load on the GPU is roughly linear in relationship to the load on the VRMs, this is the most efficient way to control the fan speed.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I'll have to measure when I get home later, I think they will be 26mm, at least that is what others have said that they are.
> It seems like for me that an extra 2-4mm would do the job.


Heh, yeah, I'm the guy that broke mine forcing it on. Good to see NZXT is addressing the issue by adding longer screws, an extra 2mm would definitely work out


----------



## Face2Face

I ordered mine on 12/12/13 and just got it today. Just got done modding my Corsair 500R and installed the Water 2.0 extreme in the front of my case. Looking forward to keeping my Lightning cool..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> We are addressing this concern... It seems that with the cards we did the inital runs on that the screw were just correct.
> 
> Seems like a few cards need longer ones... So we are going to be adding 2mm to with the 4th batch of the brackets.
> 
> I still need to figure out what will be the best course of action for the current brackets having issues.


There is no harm in having screws a little longer than necessary. That is how these should have shipped from the beginning. Now I am starting to wonder about the person who busted their 290 by forcing the bracket down enough to use the included screws. No offense, but NZXT maybe should have spent a little more time making sure the provided screws would work with more graphics cards. I think shipping the longer screws to anyone who request them is the right thing to do.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Hey everyone, I've come into possession of some cash and am going to get a new sapphire 290 tri-x, and I'm definitely going to try the kraken again (I've learned my lesson!).

Question: Does it have warranty stickers? That way I can save my ass if by the very slim chance anything does happen







.


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> by plugging the VRM fan directly into the motherboard, you're separating the fan from the graphics card. the pump itself provides RPM control to the fans via PWM. since you're bypassing the pump and its control capabilities, your fan profile is less efficient and louder than it would be if you didn't. basically, the fan RPM will be based on the GPU temps, if you connect the fan directly to the pump. since load on the GPU is roughly linear in relationship to the load on the VRMs, this is the most efficient way to control the fan speed.


Note that I originally had the fan connected to the pump lead. The problem is that the AIO setup does such a good job of cooling the GPU only that you lose the correlation between high GPU temps and VRM temps and the fan rpms remain low even as the VRM temps soar. I'll trade the loss of some fan efficiency for the cooler VRM temps and NZXT has supplied a nice quiet fan so noise isn't an issue. The only issue is that I have about $20 worth of heatsinks and thermal adhesive that I don't really need anymore.

EDIT: And I also have a feeling that the software (for the X40) actually uses CPU temps to regulate the fan speed based on my experience with a couple of games which is even more of a disconnect for the PWN control of graphics card VRM cooling.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've come into possession of some cash and am going to get a new sapphire 290 tri-x, and I'm definitely going to try the kraken again (I've learned my lesson!).
> 
> Question: Does it have warranty stickers? That way I can save my ass if by the very slim chance anything does happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't do it man! Go get your kidney back!

In all seriousness, good luck with the 2nd attempt... Newegg pics don't show stickers on the screws, but I'm not sure if that means anything or not. My lightnings have stickers, and it shows them on the Newegg pictures. So take that for what it's worth


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've come into possession of some cash and am going to get a new sapphire 290 tri-x, and I'm definitely going to try the kraken again (I've learned my lesson!).
> 
> Question: Does it have warranty stickers? That way I can save my ass if by the very slim chance anything does happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sapphire doesn't support mods like this

See http://www.overclock.net/t/1444881/sapphire-after-market-coolers-and-warranty

You're better off with MSI / ASUS reference (plus EVGA on Nvidia side)

Gigabyte doesn't support this sort of modification either I believe


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Sapphire doesn't support mods like this
> 
> See http://www.overclock.net/t/1444881/sapphire-after-market-coolers-and-warranty
> 
> You're better off with MSI / ASUS reference (plus EVGA on Nvidia side)
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't support this sort of modification either I believe


Why do the mod on a card that already has a decent cooling solution anyway? I couldn't wait to get the G10 on the vacuum cleaner that was impersonating a video card in my system.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Why do the mod on a card that already has a decent cooling solution anyway? I couldn't wait to get the G10 on the vacuum cleaner that was impersonating a video card in my system.


I'm doing it on my 780 lightnings because the 140mm fans I'm using on the h90 rad are STILL quieter than the stock solution on the card, even turned all the way up. And so far in my experience, I can keep the cards at least 10-12 degrees cooler than the stock solution by going this route. When running SLI cards with non-exhaust cooling solutions, displacing the heat this way is much better than letting the bottom card cook the top one.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've come into possession of some cash and am going to get a new sapphire 290 tri-x, and I'm definitely going to try the kraken again (I've learned my lesson!).
> 
> Question: Does it have warranty stickers? That way I can save my ass if by the very slim chance anything does happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've had several non-reference Sapphire cards and I can say that they do not have warranty stickers.

as for the Tri-X, I would suggest looking at this review: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-and-290x,3728.html
Sapphire puts out some excellent cards and they have very good customer support. my favorite AMD vendor by far!

however, personally, I don't see the point in buying a custom card only to remove the custom part (the cooler). unless for reasons of stocking or pricing (reference cards may be higher priced because of limited availability), I would just buy the reference model if you plan to WC.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I've had several non-reference Sapphire cards and I can say that they do not have warranty stickers.
> 
> as for the Tri-X, I would suggest looking at this review: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-and-290x,3728.html
> Sapphire puts out some excellent cards and they have very good customer support. my favorite AMD vendor by far!
> 
> however, personally, I don't see the point in buying a custom card only to remove the custom part (the cooler). unless for reasons of stocking or pricing (reference cards may be higher priced because of limited availability), I would just buy the reference model if you plan to WC.


I guess you're right, the issue is, I already have the G10 and cooler, so I may as well right? Buying the non-reference version would just give it more value in the future if I decide to sell it on for an upgrade.

Dunno! I may or may not do it. We'll see.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Buying the non-reference version would just give it more value in the future if I decide to sell it on for an upgrade.


can't argue with that! if you are going with a non-reference 290 or 290X, Sapphire is the way to go








http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/65601-asus-radeon-r9-290x-directcu-ii-oc/?page=10


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> I guess you're right, the issue is, I already have the G10 and cooler, so I may as well right? Buying the non-reference version would just give it more value in the future if I decide to sell it on for an upgrade.
> 
> Dunno! I may or may not do it. We'll see.


When you remove the Tri-X cooler, you are pretty much left with a reference card.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> When you remove the Tri-X cooler, you are pretty much left with a reference card.


Yep, but when I sell it on I think I would keep the G10 for my future card and sell the old card with the Tri-X cooler.

I do still need to get longer screws for the G10 though.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Yep, but when I sell it on I think I would keep the G10 for my future card and sell the old card with the Tri-X cooler.
> 
> I do still need to get longer screws for the G10 though.


In that case buy a MSI R9 290 Gaming, the cooler actually is decent, just not as good as Tri-X

Both the Gigabyte and ASUS aren't stellar when it comes to temps

Unlike Sapphire, warranty is transferable : that's more important than the cooler


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Got my G10 yesterday, only thing is, there was supposed to be two. Packing slip says two, only one in the box.....
> 
> Will be contacting NZXT customer support shortly. Hopefully there is another box coming but i doubt it, there was plenty of room in this box for 2 G10 boxes.....


Package finally came today, delayed by the snow here in Atlanta. I also ordered two, but only received one.

Did NZXT sort you out ?


----------



## gl0ry

Set up my G10 bracket with a noctua 92mm fan, a Thermaltake Performer 3.0, and 1 Gentle Typhoon push setup.

GPU temps are a lot lower, easily shaved off 35-40c from my max... It instantly gave me a 50mhz overclock without even needing to up the voltage. I can probably try to push for 1300 if I really want to now, but don't really feel like increasing the voltage. I'm already at a ridiculously low voltage and I'm pretty happy with everything so far.

No VRM temps here, but my card came with VRM heatsinks and memory heat spreaders. Hopefully I'll be alright.

Just so anyone knows, I also experienced short screw symptoms. I removed the rubber washer underneath the knob and it fit perfectly afterwards.

Pictures will come later.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Package finally came today, delayed by the snow here in Atlanta. I also ordered two, but only received one.
> 
> Did NZXT sort you out ?


Not as of yet. I have to check on my ticket this morning but as of last night about 10pm no response on the ticket I opened. Have tried finding a customer support phone number but no luck so far, seems like they don't want anyone calling them.

We shall see, if I don't get a response today I will most likely recruit deadpool for some help.


----------



## robotninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> After procrastinating for a couple weeks I got around to installing the G10 and an X40 on my Powercolor PCS+ 7950. It is overclocked and overvolted as the top card in an crossfire setup. I have to say I am completely satisfied with the results. Being a "least path of resistance" type person my first thought was to just install the radiator on an existing intake fan which is run at low, fixed RPMs with a fan controller. I was curious if I could get away with it. Here is the card with a copper shim (glaring, shiny thing) installed:
> 
> 
> Here is the installed card. I was originally concerned with SLI clearance but it wasn't an issue:
> 
> 
> This thing has completely changed the personality of my setup. When the cards were run at normal clocks the upper card was noticeably loud; overclocked it was a vacuum cleaner and temps would get into the high 80's on the gpu and vrm's. I think the area between the cards was a dead airflow area so it was just churning hot air and heating the entire case. I've just been looping benchmarks like Valley and Metro LL and the highest GPU temp I saw was 51 before I got bored. Those benchmarks easily got the stock card into the 80's after a couple loops. Even better there is no detectable increase in fan noise from either card. An infrared detector on the top of the case even shows a significant drop in case exhaust temps. Regarding the VRM1 and VRM2 temps I'm seeing a few degrees decrease from the stock cooler temps but I still may add heatsinks later. I assume the chips I will be attaching to are the 4 just below the chips labeled R47 in the pic above?
> 
> A few observations about the installation:
> 
> 1. This was my first AIO installation and it seemed to require a huge amount of fiddling with small, poorly stabilized parts. I thought the pump assembly would be securely fastened to the bracket but it just aligns with the metal tangs and has to be secured manually in the tangs while trying to line up the bolts from the backplate. I was cursing NZXT engineers the whole time.
> 
> 2. It was difficult to gauge the amount of force needed to secure the plastic nuts which clamp up the plate to the card. I discovered the nuts had integral rubber washers when they started squeezing out.
> 
> 3. Trial fit the rubber block spacers since the "stock" locations shown in the instructions may interfere with components on your card.
> 
> Otherwise I am dancing a jig I am so happy with the results of this mod.


Probably a stupid question but you used the "A" slots when mounting to your 7950 I am assuming. I am having a heck of a time getting this installed and am thinking about going back to the stock cooler until I can get a set of longer screws from NZXT.


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> Probably a stupid question but you used the "A" slots when mounting to your 7950 I am assuming. I am having a heck of a time getting this installed and am thinking about going back to the stock cooler until I can get a set of longer screws from NZXT.


If the A slots are those closest to the pump, with little room to fit the plastic nut, then yes. With the 0.5 mm shim I had barely enough screw thread showing to get the nut started, but at first sight it looked like it wouldn't be doable. This was with an X40 cooler. I may have held off if I thought there would be longer screws available. It didn't compare well to the ease of installation of the Corsair H110 I've just completed on the CPU. If the kit would have included slightly longer screws and utilized the plastic retainer ring that comes with the pump kit to keep it clamped to the bracket during assembly it would have been mostly a breeze.


----------



## cravinmild

Those of you waiting on longer screws perhaps using zipstraps while you wait for nzxt to ship new screws. They are just as secure i can promise you.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Those of you waiting on longer screws perhaps using zipstraps while you wait for nzxt to ship new screws. They are just as secure i can promise you.


I second this, I'm actually pretty embarrassed I didn't think of this. + for u cravin


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Customer service is closed weekends guys.

I do need a break too.


----------



## bmgjet

Any numbers on how many people have damaged cores from too short screws or over tightening?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I don't think I can give those numbers out.. I need to check


----------



## bmgjet

Fair enough, Just was wanting to know how it compares to "The red mod" (using cable ties).
Which has had 3 cards die that were reported in the thread.

1 from no shim
1 from shim too big
1 from un-even tightness cracking corner off die.


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Not as of yet. I have to check on my ticket this morning but as of last night about 10pm no response on the ticket I opened. Have tried finding a customer support phone number but no luck so far, seems like they don't want anyone calling them.
> 
> We shall see, if I don't get a response today I will most likely recruit deadpool for some help.


Ah, deadpool msged me yesterday when he saw me asking you about your service with NZXT. Give him a msg.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Ah, deadpool msged me yesterday when he saw me asking you about your service with NZXT. Give him a msg.


Yea will do, I'm not overly worried about this, deadpool is active enough here and has been helpfull enough that I know it will get sorted out. I wanted to give NZXT a chance to respond first, but I'm guessing they are pretty swapmed what with 3 going on 4 batches of their new product selling out.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Sapphire doesn't support mods like this
> 
> See http://www.overclock.net/t/1444881/sapphire-after-market-coolers-and-warranty
> 
> You're better off with MSI / ASUS reference (plus EVGA on Nvidia side)
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't support this sort of modification either I believe


Actually MSI and Asus dont appear to anymore. Go look at some retail picks on newegg, all of their cards are now sporting "warranty void if removed" stickers on the heatsink screws. Gigabyte appears to be the only one left out of the big 3 and yes they are friendly towards it. Remember they are the only company to ship an aftermarket cooler with the titan so the user could change it themselves.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just ordered me one of these brackets for my EVGA GTX 780 FTW Edition







, plus a Corsair H90.

Im going to switch over my H110 for the 780 and use the H90 on the cpu, hopefully i won't run into any problems with screw lengths or such









I may do an installation video as well, providing all goes to plan


----------



## Face2Face

Finally got the bracket installed on my GTX 780 Lightining. The screws were a little too short, so I didn't install the rubber spacers on the retention screws. I wanted to keep the backplate on, so that may have been the reason why?





I modded the front on my case to accept a 240mm radiator. The unfortunate part is the Thermaltake water 2.0 Extreme has very short hoses, so it was short by about an inch. I had to resort to putting the radiator in the bottom of my case. The fist half of the radiator is pulling cool air from below the case while the second fan is installed on top pushing air up supplied by the lower front 120mm fan. This is not the most optimal setup, but it's all I can do until I get a new case. Also glad I had a cheap non-modular PSU so I could do this.. I am working on the results sheet for temps.


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Finally got the bracket installed on my GTX 780 Lightining. The screws were a little too short, so I didn't install the rubber spacers on the retention screws. I wanted to keep the backplate on, so that may have been the reason why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modded the front on my case to accept a 240mm radiator. The unfortunate part is the Thermaltake water 2.0 Extreme has very short hoses, so it was short by about an inch. I had to resort to putting the radiator in the bottom of my case. The fist half of the radiator is pulling cool air from below the case while the second fan is installed on top pushing air up supplied by the lower front 120mm fan. This is not the most optimal setup, but it's all I can do until I get a new case. Also glad I had a cheap non-modular PSU so I could do this.. I am working on the results sheet for temps.


Looks like we're gonna be stuck with using NZXT's AIO for front mounted coolers in full tower cases since most seem to have foot long tubing whereas NZXT uses 16" long tubes.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Actually MSI and Asus dont appear to anymore. Go look at some retail picks on newegg, all of their cards are now sporting "warranty void if removed" stickers on the heatsink screws. Gigabyte appears to be the only one left out of the big 3 and yes they are friendly towards it. Remember they are the only company to ship an aftermarket cooler with the titan so the user could change it themselves.


I did call MSI before I removed the stock cooler on my 780 Lightning. I asked about the warranty screw stickers and putting waterblocks on the cards.

The tech support rep told me that as long as I put the stock cooler on before I sent the card back, the warranty would still be honored.

Just my experience.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Looks like we're gonna be stuck with using NZXT's AIO for front mounted coolers in full tower cases since most seem to have foot long tubing whereas NZXT uses 16" long tubes.


Yeah as I was setting up my new Enthoo Primo while I wait for my g10s, I was doing some basic measurements and came to the same realizations. From my pcie slot spacing, the top card only has the option to go to the rear top 140 fan mount (fortunately I went with h90's). The bottom card can go on the lower rear 140 fan mount or on the back bottom 140 mount.

I was looking at perhaps getting some 240 aio's, but nzxt's are 280, not 240, so that makes fitting them a little bit more difficult. Custom loop anyone?


----------



## Face2Face

Here is my data. This is running Heaven 4.0 for 20 minutes for each run. Each run was giving 20 minutes of cool down as well. Room ambient was 21c.


----------



## xlim3y

Thanks for the numbers Face.

Hoping to duplicate your 1320/1650 clocks/temps on both cards.

According to fedex, mine will be here tomorrow (I just hope both are in the box, as I've seen some folks post they ordered 2 and only got 1)


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Thanks for the numbers Face.
> 
> Hoping to duplicate your 1320/1650 clocks/temps on both cards.
> 
> According to fedex, mine will be here tomorrow (I just hope both are in the box, as I've seen some folks post they ordered 2 and only got 1)


You're welcome. I hope you get both as well. Looking forward to some pics of that beast setup


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon875*
> 
> Looks like we're gonna be stuck with using NZXT's AIO for front mounted coolers in full tower cases since most seem to have foot long tubing whereas NZXT uses 16" long tubes.


Yep, i had corsair h90s, and returned for the longer tubing on the kraken x40s. In my fractal r2 midi, just wasnt long enough. Wish corsair would make longer tubes on their aio's

Once all my enzotech heatsinks arrive i will be changing out the cooling on my titans.


----------



## gl0ry

So far I'm at 1306/1674 @ 1.175v using my GTX 780 HOF.

Core temps are literally under or right around 50c... Might be able to push further but I have no real desire to crank up the voltage. The g10 has not only lowered my temps by about 40-45% but also given me a 100mhz increase without even struggling.




Using 1 Gentle Typhoon in push config with the Thermal Take Water 3.0 Performer and using the Noctua 92mm fan with the Kraken G10.


----------



## xlim3y

At long last, my g10's have arrived.

Hopefully I can get a little time to work on them tonight


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> At long last, my g10's have arrived.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a little time to work on them tonight


Glad to hear you got both of em









let us know how they work for you


----------



## valkyrie743

im so jelous of all of you that just got your g10's.

i guess im not part of batch 2







i posted on the nzxt reddit and i was told
Quote:


> Batch 3 is set to get here on or before the 15th of February.


from NZXT_pm on reddit (heres the post i made http://www.reddit.com/r/NZXT/comments/1wux90/when_will_g10_batch_three_shipping/

i remember when these were FIRST announced and i was going to buy one just to have being that 30 bucks imo, is an awesome price and i didnt jump on it, thinking that they would be easy to just order and get whenever. well i was wrong







LOL


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> So far I'm at 1306/1674 @ 1.175v using my GTX 780 HOF.
> 
> Core temps are literally under or right around 50c... Might be able to push further but I have no real desire to crank up the voltage. The g10 has not only lowered my temps by about 40-45% but also given me a 100mhz increase without even struggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 1 Gentle Typhoon in push config with the Thermal Take Water 3.0 Performer and using the Noctua 92mm fan with the Kraken G10.


were you able to take temps of the VRM's ? being that you have a pre installed heatsink of them from your card from factory, i would love to know how the temps are with that over say something that some of us may buy online to go on reference cards that dont come with anything


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> were you able to take temps of the VRM's ? being that you have a pre installed heatsink of them from your card from factory, i would love to know how the temps are with that over say something that some of us may buy online to go on reference cards that dont come with anything


The core temps are just laugh out loud low. 45-50...

Wish I could give you the vrm temps. I need to buy an IR Thermometer... maybe I will. I doubt they're too bad though, they're screwed on to the pcb with the best 92mm fan that I could find.


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> The core temps are just laugh out loud low. 45-50...


Isn't it beautiful? lol


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Here is my data. This is running Heaven 4.0 for 20 minutes for each run. Each run was giving 20 minutes of cool down as well. Room ambient was 21c.


Got one installed, but my temps

Hey Face, what is the stock voltage on the Lightning? is it the 1.150 you have at the 1100mhz clock?

I'm running +75mv and +200core and I was sitting at 60c with my fans on low. I have push pull on the 140mm rad.

Does that seem reasonable? I didn't have time to test more than that, or get the 2nd bracket finished.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Got one installed, but my temps
> 
> Hey Face, what is the stock voltage on the Lightning? is it the 1.150 you have at the 1100mhz clock?
> 
> I'm running +75mv and +200core and I was sitting at 60c with my fans on low. I have push pull on the 140mm rad.
> 
> Does that seem reasonable? I didn't have time to test more than that, or get the 2nd bracket finished.


Yes, it's 1.150v. My card with the stock bios will boost to 1124Mhz and stay there all of time without touching MSI AB. Did you keep the backplate on? How much did you tighten the screws?


----------



## xlim3y

I took off the reactor and kept the g10 backplate and was just able to get the screws on.... I just finger tightened them, scared of cracking the cores. Mine goes to 1110 on normal boost.

You have a 240 rad, I forgot that. I am probably OK since mine is a bit smaller


----------



## Face2Face

Yeah a couple of variables, 60c is still pretty dang good with that voltage too. Take some pics when you get it all together


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yeah a couple of variables, 60c is still pretty dang good with that voltage too. Take some pics when you get it all together


Will do. I was able to get the 2nd bracket mounted and the card put in the case, but I didn't have time to wire the fans or pump and run cables from the PSU. I should have it done tonight. It's a tight squeeze with the tubes off the top aio touching the backplate on the bottom card, but it should work I think.

Now I just have to find a frigging fan controller that will work for my setup. I don't like having everything on a single fan hub. The NZXT Sentry Mesh I bought makes this buzzing sound when I turn the fans up, and it's one of the only flat front controllers I've been able to find. The door on my Enthoo Primo won't let me do anything with knobs.

Any ideas?


----------



## Shine6

What about Corsair Link?

http://www.corsair.com/fr/corsair-link.html


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Xlim3y,

Still working on that for you man. But here are other fan controllers

http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc-touch/
http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc10/
http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/cw611/
http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/cm615/

Bitfenix recon


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Everyone with Screw issues missing or too short,

We will be getting some in shortly and taken each instance on a case by case issue.

So if you have a problem, please PM me and we will discuss it.


----------



## xlim3y

Ok, got it all connected. New problem.

When running SLI, the computer restarts after putting it under load. Does not happen with single GPU.

Returned everything to stock clocks, same issue.

I upgraded my PSU to avoid issues like this, and no luck.

Reinstalled drivers, no help.

Thoughts on what to try next?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Ok, got it all connected. New problem.
> 
> When running SLI, the computer restarts after putting it under load. Does not happen with single GPU.
> 
> Returned everything to stock clocks, same issue.
> 
> I upgraded my PSU to avoid issues like this, and no luck.
> 
> Reinstalled drivers, no help.
> 
> Thoughts on what to try next?


So you installed your new psu at the same time? Does it shutdown or restart.


----------



## xlim3y

Put the new psu in a few weeks ago, but have only been running single card since then I believe. It restarts


----------



## IMI4tth3w

installed the G10 on my evga gtx 780 TI SC w/ACX cooling. corsair H90 and 92mm Noctua PWM and 140mm Noctua PWM radiator fan

screws could have been longer. surprised i didn't break anything to be honest. once you get it threaded, only needs just a little bit to keep it flush on the gpu core. can very easily be overtightened.

need to get a file and file off just a little bit for the vrm heat spreader plate the card comes with stock.



only got a quick test in valley but ultra settings at 1440p with no AA was maxing at 42*C. during scene switches with black screen it would drop to 39* instantly then creep back to 42*C at peak. never touched 43. this is on stock speeds.

will do some overclocking this weekend. and get that vrm spreader on. don't care for permanently gluing heatsinks. would be really happy if it will fit with the filing.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Put the new psu in a few weeks ago, but have only been running single card since then I believe. It restarts


So you have only been running a single card with your new PSU? Does the computer restart or shut down? What is the new PSU and what did you replace?


----------



## xlim3y

I think I had both cards in there at some point with the new power supply but I just can't remember. The old power supply was a Corsair 750 and the new one is an EVGA 1000. I swap the power supplies last night and the issue persists so I don't think its power supply related. The computer is restarting not shutting down I'm doing a clean windows install a secondary hard drive to see if I can eliminate Software issues


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> I think I had both cards in there at some point with the new power supply but I just can't remember. The old power supply was a Corsair 750 and the new one is an EVGA 1001


Ok, sounds like a PSU problem. But usually the PC will shut down, not restart. I would try your old one too see.


----------



## machz06

Verify the card works properly. Run it solo in the top slot.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Verify the card works properly. Run it solo in the top slot.


it was in there for a week by itself last week and ran fine that was before I put the cooler on though


----------



## Roadking

Ordered mine 01/01/14 still haven't received it. My X40 has been sitting on a shelf staring at me since 01/03/14. NZXT tells me it will ship on 01/31/14. Received an email yesterday stating that there has been a delay and they wont receive them until 02/12/14. My patience is starting wear thin. I'm looking at 45 days from ordering to delivery. Not really happy with NZXT right now.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Ok, sounds like a PSU problem. But usually the PC will shut down, not restart. I would try your old one too see.


Mine restarted when I had this issue. Might not be the same issue, mine was lack of a powerful enough psu. 700w with 2 560ti and a 4.4ghz 3570k.

When running the cards stock clocks everything ran fine but when I pushed the cards past 950 and ran a benchmark like valley, the whole thing would re-boot. My psu is just not powerful enough for the extra voltage to get the cards past 950.

I would think your 1000w should be plenty though. Could it be a bad psu that is just not capable of outputing its rated wattage? The problem might be persisting when u swap in the old psu because the old psu just can't handle the sli.

Anyway just my 2c, hope u get it sorted out.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Ordered mine 01/01/14 still haven't received it. My X40 has been sitting on a shelf staring at me since 01/03/14. NZXT tells me it will ship on 01/31/14. Received an email yesterday stating that there has been a delay and they wont receive them until 02/12/14. My patience is starting wear thin. I'm looking at 45 days from ordering to delivery. Not really happy with NZXT right now.


Brand new product, going out in small batches, bad weather on the east coast causing shipping delays. Its not like there hasn't been lots of info out there basically saying "this is a pre-order, it might take a while to get your item."


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> it was in there for a week by itself last week and ran fine that was before I put the cooler on though


If you already tested with two PSUs motherboard fault seems likely. Could be damaged CPU socket pins or something else.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> If you already tested with two PSUs motherboard fault seems likely. Could be damaged CPU socket pins or something else.


all of my troubleshooting fails

That would be odd, only because each card works fine alone, and in its respective socket. It's only when I have both running together that this becomes an issue.


----------



## xlim3y

Next order of business: Use the corsair PSU to power one of the cards by itself, will have to paperclip jump it to start it up.

See if for some reason the 1000w evga PSU isn't good enough.


----------



## cravinmild

hope you get it sorted out. Should prove useful info for someone else having the same issue. I hate having issues so uncommon there is never a fix to be found when googling it. Good luck


----------



## xlim3y

Still no joy.

New SLI cable, nope.
Separate PSU per card, nope.
Mobo BIOS reset, nope.

I'm out of ideas. I guess I have to take the coolers off and go back to stock and see if it makes any difference (though it shouldn't) The temps are so pretty, never breaking 50 (at least before it crashes)

Sigh, this is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Have you tried different PCI slots?


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Have you tried different PCI slots?


Mobo only has 2 pcie slots (well the 3rd is pcie 2.0 x4)

I could reverse them I suppose. I ran each card in its respective slot with no problems earlier. Top card in SLI ran alone in the top slot, and bottom card in SLI ran alone in the bottom slot. Both seemed fine at the time.

Will try swapping them and seeing what happens.

Going to clear cmos as well.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Brand new product, going out in small batches, bad weather on the east coast causing shipping delays. Its not like there hasn't been lots of info out there basically saying "this is a pre-order, it might take a while to get your item."


I am a first time buyer of NZXT products, secondly, there was nothing on the website that stated they were preorder in fact, for the last 34 days the website has stated very clearly, that they were "In Stock". My issue is not the bad weather on the eastcoast or shipping delays. I realize that NZXT has no control over weather. My issue is if NZXT is not in possesion of the product and is waiting for the product to be shipped to them, then the product is NOT In Stock and should not be listed as such.


----------



## xlim3y

Don't feel bad Roadking, I'll shortly have 2 for sale given the way my setup is going.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I am a first time buyer of NZXT products, secondly, there was nothing on the website that stated they were preorder in fact, for the last 34 days the website has stated very clearly, that they were "In Stock". My issue is not the bad weather on the eastcoast or shipping delays. I realize that NZXT has no control over weather. My issue is if NZXT is not in possesion of the product and is waiting for the product to be shipped to them, then the product is NOT In Stock and should not be listed as such.


Fair enough. I guess since I first heard about the product from this thread, which has had timeline info from the beginning, I wrongly assumed it was common knowlege that ppl would be waiting a while for them. My bad.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I am a first time buyer of NZXT products, secondly, there was nothing on the website that stated they were preorder in fact, for the last 34 days the website has stated very clearly, that they were "In Stock". My issue is not the bad weather on the eastcoast or shipping delays. I realize that NZXT has no control over weather. My issue is if NZXT is not in possesion of the product and is waiting for the product to be shipped to them, then the product is NOT In Stock and should not be listed as such.


Roadking,

If you go back to the store and look at the title for the G10 Brackets it does show Pre order and it has been for some time.

If you dont mine PM more your store order number and let me look into your purchase date on the bracket.


----------



## josecarlosc

will the coolermaster 130 elite have enough clearance for it?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I am a first time buyer of NZXT products, secondly, there was nothing on the website that stated they were preorder in fact, for the last 34 days the website has stated very clearly, that they were "In Stock". My issue is not the bad weather on the eastcoast or shipping delays. I realize that NZXT has no control over weather. My issue is if NZXT is not in possesion of the product and is waiting for the product to be shipped to them, then the product is NOT In Stock and should not be listed as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Roadking,
> 
> If you go back to the store and look at the title for the G10 Brackets it does show Pre order and it has been for some time.
> 
> If you dont mine PM more your store order number and let me look into your purchase date on the bracket.
Click to expand...

This is why is nice to have friends in high places


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Don't feel bad Roadking, I'll shortly have 2 for sale given the way my setup is going.


Sorry to hear that. It's frustrating when a build doesnt go right.


----------



## Roadking

you go back to the store and look at the title for the G10 Brackets it does show Pre order and it has been for some time.

If you dont mine PM more your store order number and let me look into your purchase date on the bracket.[/quote]

I guess we are both right. I missed the Preorder however stock staus does indicate In Stock

I'll PM you Thanks

NZXT KRAKEN™ G10 GPU BRACKET - PREORDER
The Liquid cooling solution for your video card has finally arrived.
If there's one desire every gamer, enthusiast and builder should have in common, it's the need for a cooler system. With the growth of the all-in-one liquid cooler, CPU cooling has become simple, cost-friendly and most importantly, efficient. Unfortunately, the same can't be said for GPU cooling. At least not until now.

The Kraken G10 is designed to finally bring high performance cost-effective cooling to the GPU by incorporating existing all-in-one liquid cooling technology to a majority of the video cards, regardless of chipset or manufacturer.

The steel Kraken G10 bracket allows users to mount the NZXT Kraken coolers as well as non-NZXT brand liquid coolers to their GPU with ease. ( See compatibility list for compatible coolers) With an included 92mm fan to cool the VRM and the high performance abilities of the Kraken cooler, the Kraken G10 offers over 40% cooling increases over stock coolers*, a level of performance only previously achievable with a costly custom liquid cooled setup.

Batch 1 Ship Date: Dec. 16, 2013 (Orders before Dec. 11)
Batch 2 Ship Date: Mid-January TBD (Orders between Dec. 12-16)
Batch 3 Ship Date: Mid- February TBD ( Orders starting Jan 13 + )
Our Price:$29.99

Stock Status:In Stock
Availability: 2nd Batch Shipping Mid-January
Product Code: RL-KRG10


----------



## Roadking

Thanks for the Help. I must go eat dirt now:doh:


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I waited around forever and didn't get mine, so I got one new in box locally. It was a huge hassle to install with a Corsair H75, the studs aren't long enough so I had to put a ton of pressure on the GPU to even catch the first thread, the little rubber separators squished completely out so I don't know what the point of those was. Hopefully it doesn't break.


----------



## cravinmild

good chance it will. This is how most chips are cracked doing this mod. IMO take them off and find longer screws, use zipstraps or wait for NZXT to ship longer screws.


----------



## xlim3y

So Deadpool is the man.

After all that **** I tried, I swapped them in their respective slots, and voila, no crash.

Thank god for that.

Stable at 1306 core on both at 60c and 51c respectively.

It's BEAUTIFUL


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I waited around forever and didn't get mine, so I got one new in box locally. It was a huge hassle to install with a Corsair H75, the studs aren't long enough so I had to put a ton of pressure on the GPU to even catch the first thread, the little rubber separators squished completely out so I don't know what the point of those was. Hopefully it doesn't break.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> good chance it will. This is how most chips are cracked doing this mod. IMO take them off and find longer screws, use zipstraps or wait for NZXT to ship longer screws.


I second this, please be careful with mounting pressure when doing "the mod' these aio coolers work so well on gpu that they don't need to be mounted with nearly the pressure that a cpu mounted one would use. this can be seen by the fact that the zip tie method of mounting works so well where you can't achieve nearly the mounting pressure of using screws and nuts to secure.

In fact as cravin stated there have been people who have cracked the die of their gpu chip by over tightening them.


----------



## bmgjet

They shouldn't be done up anymore then finger tight. And even then you can do them up too tight. The biggest problem is that the AIO coolers are convex so put more pressure on a small amount of the core.
Would be nice if NZXT provided a small screw driver which let you torque the scews up.

Something like this so you cant do it up too tight. Would add $2-4 to the price but atleast you have piece of mind that it wont be over tightened.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well mine works, and works well. I have it on a GTX 660 overclocked to 1302 and the max temp I've seen after 30 minutes of valley is 49*C (corsair H75, one AP-15 at ~900rpm). Some longer screws would be nice but it didn't break anything when I manhandled it on there.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> So Deadpool is the man.
> 
> After all that **** I tried, I swapped them in their respective slots, and voila, no crash.
> 
> Thank god for that.
> 
> Stable at 1306 core on both at 60c and 51c respectively.
> 
> It's BEAUTIFUL


Awesome news! But I thought you said you already swapped them?


----------



## xlim3y

No I had run them separately in each slot, but I hadn't fully swapped them both because it was hard to secure the radiators.... I moved some things around and was able to test it and sure enough that fixed it. No idea why that would make a difference but oh well I'm happy. Just have to redo cable management and close it up.


----------



## xlim3y

Picture of the functioning setup


----------



## Seid Dark

What case is that? And where's your PSU? Looks good


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the functioning setup


Looking good bro







Did you have to leave out the rubber spacers as well?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What case is that? And where's your PSU? Looks good


He has a 900D, the PSU is in the back behind the MB tray.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Looking good bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to leave out the rubber spacers as well?
> 
> He has a 900D, the PSU is in the back behind the MB tray.


Yeah the rubber spacers made it not fit, but I was able to snug it up without them.

And that's actually not a 900D, it's a Phanteks Enthoo Primo, slightly smaller, but I LOVE it.

And Face is correct that the PSU mounts vertically behind the motherboard tray. I will take some better pictures with my good camera this weekend and post them up.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Yeah the rubber spacers made it not fit, but I was able to snug it up without them.
> 
> And that's actually not a 900D, it's a Phanteks Enthoo Primo, slightly smaller, but I LOVE it.
> 
> And Face is correct that the PSU mounts vertically behind the motherboard tray. I will take some better pictures with my good camera this weekend and post them up.


Opps









I actually like Primo better


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Got mine fitted and swapped the Corsair H110 that was on my cpu to cool the gpu ( GTX 780 FTW 1110Mhz ), and a nice new shiny Corsair H90 is now cooling the cpu. She ain't pretty but she runs cooler now











I tested using Unigine Valley Extreme for several hours plus a few hours of Primegrid on BOINC with a highest temp of 51 C







It averages around 41-45 C under load which is very impressive without fine tweaking at all. Once the thermal paste has settled and i get some new fans ( stock corsair atm ) i think it will go even lower.

I do have two full VRam Heatsink kits lying around but i figured the card would be ok without, i can't even check the temps of vram or vregs anyway. So now i think some overclocking is maybe in order.........

Btw.....Thank You NZXT for such a simple but awesome product.....yet again


----------



## Assyle

Hi everyone.
I need an advice.

I got my kraken g10 today. I installed it to my gtx770, and gpu seems to be working great. (26c vs 42c in idle, and 51c vs 78c under a laod)

I actually had to use my dremel to be able to place stock backplate over gpu.
When I was installing my bracket I found out that my GPU (evga gtx770 acx) comes with a thermal plate on vram, vrms. (pic below) which comes with some thermal material and covers all the gpu inside except the part where liquid cooler is applied. After some modding I was able to install this internal thermal shield with kraken g10. And everything works and looks just fine. But Im not sure about the temps on vram vrms. Is it worth leaving this shield or placing some separate heatsinks for those components without a internal plate?



I cannot measure vram vrms temperature, but I have few temperature sensors from my fan controller (idk if i could believe them) under a load they are telling that the gpu surface near vrms and vrams is around 55c degrees. But I can feel if I touch the gpu it becomes pretty hot over vram vrms area.

So what do you think is this configuration is ok, or I should remove it and place some heatsinks?

Or maybe I can buy larger low profile heatsink and place it under kraken g10 fan on this metal plate? Will this work?

Anyway this thermal shield with original evga backplate looks so cool







I dont want to remove it, but if you think removing this thing will improve the temperatures I will remove it.











thanx for responses


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I need an advice.
> 
> I got my kraken g10 today. I installed it to my gtx770, and gpu seems to be working great. (26c vs 42c in idle, and 51c vs 78c under a laod)
> 
> I actually had to use my dremel to be able to place stock backplate over gpu.
> When I was installing my bracket I found out that my GPU (evga gtx770 acx) comes with a thermal plate on vram, vrms. (pic below) which comes with some thermal material and covers all the gpu inside except the part where liquid cooler is applied. After some modding I was able to install this internal thermal shield with kraken g10. And everything works and looks just fine. But Im not sure about the temps on vram vrms. Is it worth leaving this shield or placing some separate heatsinks for those components without a internal plate?
> 
> I cannot measure vram vrms temperature, but I have few temperature sensors from my fan controller (idk if i could believe them) under a load they are telling that the gpu surface near vrms and vrams is around 55c degrees. But I can feel if I touch the gpu it becomes pretty hot over vram vrms area.
> 
> So what do you think is this configuration is ok, or I should remove it and place some heatsinks?
> 
> Or maybe I can buy larger low profile heatsink and place it under kraken g10 fan on this metal plate? Will this work?
> 
> Anyway this thermal shield with original evga backplate looks so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to remove it, but if you think removing this thing will improve the temperatures I will remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for responses


Keep the plate on the card. Individual heatsinks do a worse job at drawing heat from the vram and the mosfets (part of your vrm). This is mostly due to the amount of downward pressure the plate provides on your memory chips and mosfets being that it's attached via screws. With individual chips you get more more material to absorb the heat, but no pressure due to you having to use thermal tape or adhesive


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Keep the plate on the card. Individual heatsinks do a worse job at drawing heat from the vram and the mosfets (part of your vrm). This is mostly due to the amount of downward pressure the plate provides on your memory chips and mosfets being that it's attached via screws. With individual chips you get more more material to absorb the heat, but no pressure due to you having to use thermal tape or adhesive


thank you.
I ran the card under a load in different games and it wasnt even a half as hot a in furmark test. I think in normal life I wont get such a high temps as furmark does. Anyway temps are pretty nice anyways.
What do you think if it will work if I will add some heatsinks with doublesided thermal tape to this internal plate? Something like this (just heatsinks, without a fan on the image)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Will it improve the temps?

Sorry for so many questions








How do you is it worth changing the stock 92mm fan to some aftermarket fan like noctua? Or the stock fan will perform the same way?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> thank you.
> I ran the card under a load in different games and it wasnt even a half as hot a in furmark test. I think in normal life I wont get such a high temps as furmark does. Anyway temps are pretty nice anyways.
> What do you think if it will work if I will add some heatsinks with doublesided thermal tape to this internal plate? Something like this (just heatsinks, without a fan on the image)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it improve the temps?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you is it worth changing the stock 92mm fan to some aftermarket fan like noctua? Or the stock fan will perform the same way?


I wouldn't run Furmark, it's pretty much a power virus that can harm your card. It's actually pretty horrible for testing true stability. As far as the heatsinks go, I don't think it will do too much, I did something similar on my older 7950 to help cool my vrm, but not sure if it really did anything. You are welcome to try, but since you can't monitor your memory or vrm temps, it's kind of hard to see if it's working









If you want to help improve temps then I would replace the stock thermal pads with ones made by Fujipoly. They offer higher amount of heat transfer vs. the stock pads, but they are not cheap. All in all I think as it sits it should preform pretty well, even overclocked.


----------



## Thorteris

I wish I found out about these things earlier.....now they're out of stock


----------



## valkyrie743

you can still order one just would be part of batch 4.


----------



## cravinmild

how many per batch .... 200x$30x4batches=24K







I have no idea how many per batch .... just saying this looks to be working out very well for NZXT. Even 200 brackets at $30/per pump is six grand in pump sales for the aio venders. I think this mod is making everyone very happy right now


----------



## Hegemon875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What case is that? And where's your PSU? Looks good


Looks like the Enthoo Primo, it has the PSU behind/under the mother board tray.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> you can still order one just would be part of batch 4.


Everytime I try to order it says out of stock.


----------



## valkyrie743

ohh. hmm i guess they are closing buying until all the orders that they have now are shipped. probably because they had more ordered then being made (why so many batches)


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ohh. hmm i guess they are closing buying until all the orders that they have now are shipped. probably because they had more ordered then being made (why so many batches)


1st batch was to gauge the interest in the product.

2nd batch was to help curb the demands of the 2nd batch. Both batches sold out in a total of 11 days.

3rd and 4th batch are into Mass production..

3rd batch is almost here and we are getting the screws in shortly too.


----------



## antivanity

I really want to complete my project, but i seem to be missing something.. Hmm...


----------



## xartic1

Looks like you need a case, a PSU, a CPU, ram, and a motherboard







.


----------



## antivanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Looks like you need a case, a PSU, a CPU, ram, and a motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


By project, i mean a G10 project, as this is the NZXT Kraken G10 thread. So, if you look back at the picture you can clearly see only one G10 (I ordered 2, only 1 came).

NZXT support is super slow and I'm frustrated


----------



## cravinmild

well done on those H75 pumps. I have been wondering how they will do. Super slim pump @25mm tall







Looks like you have a few hours of fun sitting there ... me jelly


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> 1st batch was to gauge the interest in the product.
> 
> 2nd batch was to help curb the demands of the 2nd batch. Both batches sold out in a total of 11 days.
> 
> 3rd and 4th batch are into Mass production..
> 
> 3rd batch is almost here and we are getting the screws in shortly too.


Any date when 4th batch is available in the store?


----------



## yukkerz

Hello all, I ordered one of these in mid January and I guess I am apart of the 3rd if not 4th batch. Quick question, I have the 780ti due in this week and was wondering if these would be good enough? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A14FJL5O9CH7QK and
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XACV8O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ARQJFRRH30M2B

I know the aluminum isn't the best idea http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CLDIHK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JR0YCXC6EG04 But if those clear I would get them for sure. antivanity I see you have those. Please let me know if they fit or if they need to be cut down.


----------



## valkyrie743

^^^

i have 2 sets of the copper heatsinks you linked here

Code:



Code:


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7190/vid-105/Enzotech_MOS-C1_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_-_10_Pack.html?id=uDkttu7G&mv_pc=145

(cheaper on frozencpu than amazon)

and as for the ram im just using these generic heatsinks.

Code:



Code:


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17951/vid-196/VGA_Aluminum_Heatsink_w_3M_8810_Adhesive_-_13mm_x_13mm_x_7mm_-_Silver.html?id=uDkttu7G&mv_pc=146

note that you will need 12 heatsinks (one per vrm chip) for the vrm's (8 gpu vrm's 4 memory vrm) and you need 12 heatsinks for the ram chips

i ordered mine on the 4th of January and im part of batch 3 from what i've been told by reps. once i get it i plan on doing a install video of my heatsinks as well as the unit it self. im trying to get a hold of someone that has a IR thermometer to borrow so i can test out the temps of the vrm's and ram before and after.


----------



## Frizbeez

Would you guys recommend a 140radiator to cool the GPU or 120?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a 140radiator to cool the GPU or 120?


140mm would, of course, be ideal over a 120mm. GPUs throw off a lot of heat.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> 140mm would, of course, be ideal over a 120mm. GPUs throw off a lot of heat.


But not as much as a CPU so technically 140mm would be overkill but it would do.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But not as much as a CPU so technically 140mm would be overkill but it would do.


I wouldn't call it overkill by any means. most people put at least a 240mm rad on their CPU so a 140mm for a GPU is about right. and, if your case can fit it, why not? the priceerformance of a 140mm over a 120mm rad is well worth the extra couple bucks.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I wouldn't call it overkill by any means. most people put at least a 240mm rad on their CPU so a 140mm for a GPU is about right. and, if your case can fit it, why not? the priceerformance of a 140mm over a 120mm rad is well worth the extra couple bucks.


Yeah, you're right about that.


----------



## Frizbeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> 140mm would, of course, be ideal over a 120mm. GPUs throw off a lot of heat.


I see thanks man. I see that you installed a Corsair AF140 on your X40. What temps are you getting on your gpu with the setup?


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> I see thanks man. I see that you installed a Corsair AF140 on your X40. What temps are you getting on your gpu with the setup?


I actually have my X40 in push-pull with the included NZXT fan in the pull position.

GPU never makes it to 60c, stock cooler was running at 93c. I scrypt mine with this card, so I heatsinked the VRMs and VRAM. VRM1 doesn't get up to 60c, VRM2 makes it to ~102c on FurMark with max settings. I may need to re-do the VRMs, I don't think there should be such a large delta between the two.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Jchap, Dont judge Furmark on the VRM temps.

Since it is a synthetic benchmark, it will run higher then normal.

Tested it with Heaven or 3D Mark, please


----------



## valkyrie743

is batch 3 still on time for being shipped to you guys on the 15th?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Jchap, Dont judge Furmark on the VRM temps.
> 
> Since it is a synthetic benchmark, it will run higher then normal.
> 
> Tested it with Heaven or 3D Mark, please


No not another car analogy...

Furmark is equivalent to putting you car in neutral and burying you foot into the gas pedal ... you watch as the tachometer bounces off the redline over and over again... then you complain that your car is running a tad hot.....


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> This is why is nice to have friends in high places


I PM'd your friend in high places on 2/6/14. Never received a response and still haven't received my G10.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Jchap, Dont judge Furmark on the VRM temps.
> 
> Since it is a synthetic benchmark, it will run higher then normal.
> 
> Tested it with Heaven or 3D Mark, please


Those are all synthetic benchmarks. I use FurMark because it will put my card under "worse than worst-case-scenario" conditions


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> No not another car analogy...
> 
> Furmark is equivalent to putting you car in neutral and burying you foot into the gas pedal ... you watch as the tachometer bounces off the redline over and over again... then you complain that your car is running a tad hot.....


I never complained my card was running too hot, I just said I don't think I should have such a difference in my VRM temps


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I never complained my card was running too hot, I just said I don't think I should have such a difference in my VRM temps


I wasn't talking about you in particular, just in general. The reason your vrm gets hotter is because Furmark is geared towards making your card draw as much power as it can. During this test the vrm become loaded more than typical and it tends to get very very hot in the process.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I wasn't talking about you in particular, just in general. The reason your vrm gets hotter is because Furmark is geared towards making your card draw as much power as it can. During this test the vrm become loaded more than typical and it tends to get very very hot in the process.


Like I keep saying, it's the difference in temps that's concerning. Not the temps themselves. VRM1 stays around 55-60c but VRM2 gets up to 100-105c. What difference does the benchmark make? It has the same difference in temps while mining.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Like I keep saying, it's the difference in temps that's concerning. Not the temps themselves. VRM1 stays around 55-60c but VRM2 gets up to 100-105c. What difference does the benchmark make? It has the same difference in temps while mining.


Isn't one VRM reading from the core VRM's and the other VRM reading from the memory VRM's? That would explain the huge difference. The core VRM's I assume would always work harder under stress.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Isn't one VRM reading from the core VRM's and the other VRM reading from the memory VRM's? That would explain the huge difference. The core VRM's I assume would always work harder under stress.


I'm not sure, but that would explain the difference if that's the case.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> Those are all synthetic benchmarks. I use FurMark because it will put my card under "worse than worst-case-scenario" conditions


Yet, Furmark is the worst one of the bunch and isnt worst case scenario. Its "Let me kill my card scenario", and I have watched 2 brand new cards one air and one water get killed via furmark.


----------



## Frizbeez

I will be getting a Corsair H90 for my GPU as my country does not have any X40 anymore. Will 2 AF140s on h90 affect any performance temps?
Or i should just get a 120mm radiator with 2 SP fans.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> I will be getting a Corsair H90 for my GPU as my country does not have any X40 anymore. Will 2 AF140s on h90 affect any performance temps?
> Or i should just get a 120mm radiator with 2 SP fans.


The AF140's are case fans designed for high airflow, not necessarily for radiators. I replaced my stock h110 corsair fans with Phanteks 140xp PWM controlled fans.. Much quieter and provides greater performance.

You want a fan that has static pressure = greater airflow in restricted areas.


----------



## Shine6

Hello *,

After a while, I was able to get my hands on the damn Gelid Icy Vision Enhancement Kit (version1). This part looks like the heatsink I need to cool my R9 290 VRM.

Unfortunately, this heatsink doesn't really match the R9 :
- length is too short to fit the side holes
- fins are a bit too long

So, after a couple hours of dremel, I was able to adapt it to the R9 and screw it properly with the delivered screw and thermal pad . Not very clean work I am afraid, but it works!



Additionally, the provided heatsink can be used to cool the 2 largest VRM on the left of the card. I had to manufacture a smaller one for the small VRM from another 3rd party heatsink.



Final assembly, here we go:



First test with Valley (10 min run, stock frequency) gives 70°C max for VRM1 and 66°C for VRM2. 92 mm fan speed at 100%.

Not bad isn't it?


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Hello *,
> 
> After a while, I was able to get my hands on the damn Gelid Icy Vision Enhancement Kit (version1). This part looks like the heatsink I need to cool my R9 290 VRM.
> 
> Unfortunately, this heatsink doesn't really match the R9 :
> - length is too short to fit the side holes
> - fins are a bit too long
> 
> So, after a couple hours of dremel, I was able to adapt it to the R9 and screw it properly with the delivered screw and thermal pad . Not very clean work I am afraid, but it works!
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, the provided heatsink can be used to cool the 2 largest VRM on the left of the card. I had to manufacture a smaller one for the small VRM from another 3rd party heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Final assembly, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> First test with Valley (10 min run, stock frequency) gives 70°C max for VRM1 and 66°C for VRM2. 92 mm fan speed at 100%.
> 
> Not bad isn't it?


Just curious, which fan are you using on the graphics card?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Just curious, which fan are you using on the graphics card?


This is a 'Be Quiet' 92mm PWM


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> This is a 'Be Quiet' 92mm PWM


Ok cool. Thank you for the info.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> First test with Valley (10 min run, stock frequency) gives 70°C max for VRM1 and 66°C for VRM2. 92 mm fan speed at 100%.
> 
> Not bad isn't it?


seems kinda high with the heatsinks. those seem like good temps if you didnt have the heatsinks attached.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as

i posted this video before, but this guy is getting temps much lower. granted i know he didnt run the test for 10 minutes on his video but they are nowhere near 70C max.


----------



## Shine6

Well, the test duration is critical - look at the following graph:



On this test, I pushed the core clock to 1 Ghz, and VRM1 goes up to 74°C.

The temp variation seems logarithmic. So the test must last until you reach the max temp.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

So in conclusion this water cooling isn't much better than an air aftermarket cooler right?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> So in conclusion this water cooling isn't much better than an air aftermarket cooler right?


VRM wise it's not going to be as good as a decent aftermarket cooler unless you put heatsinks on the VRM. Shine6 did, so his VRM temps are good.

The core is noticably cooler though, 50°C is cool...


----------



## Fletcherea

My 760 is loud as all, and I'm quite tempted to try to stuff this in my cubitek mini cube with a 120mm unit, could probably shave it down if it's too tight.
What ta do what ta do


----------



## Shine6

Temperature is one thing, noise is another! I don't want to have a plane propeller in my living room...

In this test, the 2 fans of the H75 cooling the GPU are running 50%. Look at the temps - same test, 10mn Valley, 1Ghz GPU freq:



GPU stays bellow 70°C while the noise is acceptable. Most noise is from the 92mm fan in this case.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> So in conclusion this water cooling isn't much better than an air aftermarket cooler right?


My biggest reason for going this route where price, noise and temps in that order. With used aio coolers, the nzxt brackets and no extra heat sinks needed (cards had them already) I spent 50$ per card as oposed to 85$ + shipping per card for arctic cooling air coolers to achive the same temps and noise level.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> My 760 is loud as all, and I'm quite tempted to try to stuff this in my cubitek mini cube with a 120mm unit, could probably shave it down if it's too tight.
> What ta do what ta do


Which GTX 760 are you using, the GTX 760 isn't that high a TDP card (170W , in reality you are looking at ~150W while gaming) it shouldn't be too loud unless you bought a reference card or an aftermarket card with a ridiculous fan profile or a terrible heatsink with 80mm or smaller fans


----------



## phenom01

All the VRM talk seriously...Just buy the NZXT and a aftermarket heatsink kit and some Arctic Silver alumina. Boom MAJOR drop in both VRM and Core temp.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40/c16/s1861/list/p1/Air_Cooling-Chipset_HeatsinksCoolers-All_Passive_Chipsinks-Page1.html

Is a good place to look.


----------



## Seid Dark

I think memory and VRM heatsinks should be included in the package. It's already quite expensive. Sure, there could be some problems with custom pcb card VRM compatibility but memory chips are pretty identical in most modern cards.


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> 1st batch was to gauge the interest in the product.
> 
> 2nd batch was to help curb the demands of the 2nd batch. Both batches sold out in a total of 11 days.
> 
> 3rd and 4th batch are into Mass production..
> 
> 3rd batch is almost here and we are getting the screws in shortly too.


Hey there! I ordered a g10 on feb 5th knowing full well that the brackets were not ready to be shipped, but I was wondering if you could give me some estimate on when that might happen? I have a 7970 that's under a reference cooler that needs some love


----------



## robotninja

Just a heads up for anyone waiting for longer screws. I received mine in the mail today and should be able to get my g10 installed this weekend.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotninja*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone waiting for longer screws. I received mine in the mail today and should be able to get my g10 installed this weekend.


nice!!!

im still waiting for my G10







. they said that batch 3 was going on this weekend. i guess thats not happening









deadpool any updates on when we will see batch 3 shipped?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> nice!!!
> 
> im still waiting for my G10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . they said that batch 3 was going on this weekend. i guess thats not happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadpool any updates on when we will see batch 3 shipped?


They started shipping Yesterday... We have about a 100 or more boxes waiting to for fedex.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> They started shipping Yesterday... We have about a 100 or more boxes waiting to for fedex.


awesome!!!! i hope im a part of the 100 waiting to be shipped out !!!! im excited







my order # is 13818 if you have time lmk if im a part of the group waiting to shipped







Thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I will see what I can do..

But to everyone else... Over 500+ orders will go out this week. So they are coming.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I wouldn't call it overkill by any means. most people put at least a 240mm rad on their CPU so a 140mm for a GPU is about right. and, if your case can fit it, why not? the priceerformance of a 140mm over a 120mm rad is well worth the extra couple bucks.


For cooling a GPU I doubt the radiator size would make much difference. I think we are being limited by the relatively slow pump speeds on the AIOs more than the radiator size when it comes to temps. They aren't exactly designed to cool 250-300W GPU cores.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I will see what I can do..
> 
> But to everyone else... Over 500+ orders will go out this week. So they are coming.


Cool, should be a part of this shipment.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> For cooling a GPU I doubt the radiator size would make much difference. I think we are being limited by the relatively slow pump speeds on the AIOs more than the radiator size when it comes to temps. They aren't exactly designed to cool 250-300W GPU cores.


Well, I mean, a Kraken X40 and a Kraken X60 have the same exact pump so I don't see that as a mitigating factor if it's adequate to handle a 280mm radiator. And these coolers are designed for CPUs, which are easily hotter than GPUs. A 140mm radiator certainly has considerably more surface area than a 120mm one would, which is the most important aspect to a radiator.

I've never seen temps for a 120mm AIO-cooled GPU, so I can't say for sure. But I would bet a 140mm radiator performs better, even on a GPU.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I will see what I can do..
> 
> But to everyone else... Over 500+ orders will go out this week. So they are coming.


holy crap!!!! that has to be a lot of pallets of g10's !


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I will see what I can do..
> 
> But to everyone else... Over 500+ orders will go out this week. So they are coming.


When will they be back in stock on the NZXT website.


----------



## staryoshi

So I was looking at the G10 on the NZXT site and I stumbled upon this image... Does anything stand out to you?


----------



## cravinmild

Well if your going photoshop an image they may have wanted the pump on the right end of the gpu


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> So I was looking at the G10 on the NZXT site and I stumbled upon this image... Does anything stand out to you?


sorry.. what am I missing?


----------



## valkyrie743

only thing i see is the board warping a little


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> only thing i see is the board warping a little


yeah, me too


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well if your going photoshop an image they may have wanted the pump on the right end of the gpu


the pump is on the left, towards the I/O bracket


----------



## staryoshi

That PCB bend is a crime against GPUs.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> That PCB bend is a crime against GPUs.


ah, yeah.. power cables are tugging it


----------



## cravinmild

lol, my bad, looked again from the pc screen and not my cell screen but there is another image cut off at the bottom of that photo which makes it look like the pump is mounted by the power cables


----------



## maynard14

im not confident on what i have done,.....





do you think guys this will work


----------



## valkyrie743

what do you have holding the heatsinks to the chips? are you just sticking the heatsinks to the thermal pads that came with the stock cooler? if so, i dont see those holding the heatsinks long, if at all


----------



## maynard14

hi there sir, im using the thermal pads that came with the stock r9 290 cooler, thermal pad then the vrm heatsink with thermal tape under it, ,. is that enough sir? and i know on the far right memory i have put large vrm heatsink coz i dont have the tools to cut them into small pieces ,.. thats why they are huge,. but will there be a problem? coz they are large and they are making contact on the capacitor


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> For cooling a GPU I doubt the radiator size would make much difference. I think we are being limited by the relatively slow pump speeds on the AIOs more than the radiator size when it comes to temps. They aren't exactly designed to cool 250-300W GPU cores.


When a GPU says it's tdp is 250 watts, that doesn't mean it's directly from the core. VRM, VRAM also consume power.

I use a Corsair h110 and using more and better fans tends to drop the temperatures, quite a bit, although it isn't used on a GPU.


----------



## Z4XC

This may be the answer to my problems. I want to see tests, and does this take up 3 slots? I hope it doesn't.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> im not confident on what i have done,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think guys this will work


That is not going to work at all. You need to buy some thermal tape. What came from the factory that you are trying to use is just a thermal pad. You need to get some thermal tape and some heat sinks that fit a little better. Otherwise you will have a mess on your hands once you mount the card in your computer and power it on.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> When a GPU says it's tdp is 250 watts, that doesn't mean it's directly from the core. VRM, VRAM also consume power.
> 
> I use a Corsair h110 and using more and better fans tends to drop the temperatures, quite a bit, although it isn't used on a GPU.


So which AIO are you using on your GPU? and which GPU is it?


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> ah, yeah.. power cables are tugging it


You sure its the power cables? My first thought it was the two black pads that you put on the Bracket that were putting to much pressure on the PCB. They were actually giving me issues (among others) and after shortening those pads and buying new screws for the bracket off of Amazon I was able to get it mounted.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> You sure its the power cables? My first thought it was the two black pads that you put on the Bracket that were putting to much pressure on the PCB. They were actually giving me issues (among others) and after shortening those pads and buying new screws for the bracket off of Amazon I was able to get it mounted.


yes, it's the power cables. the entire PCB would be sagging down if it weren't for the power cables pulling it up on that corner.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z4XC*
> 
> This may be the answer to my problems. I want to see tests, and does this take up 3 slots? I hope it doesn't.


it takes up about 2.5 slots. search YouTube for "Kraken G10" there should be plenty of video reviews/benchmarks up by now


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> yes, it's the power cables. the entire PCB would be sagging down if it weren't for the power cables pulling it up on that corner.


Ah that makes sense. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is not going to work at all. You need to buy some thermal tape. What came from the factory that you are trying to use is just a thermal pad. You need to get some thermal tape and some heat sinks that fit a little better. Otherwise you will have a mess on your hands once you mount the card in your computer and power it on.


I just recycled the thermal pad with a thermal tape,. for not its working,,, no issues but vrm 1 doesnt have heatsinks coz i dont have a grinder to cut of some pieces of my vrm heatsinks,,

but for now im ok,.. my max temp now is 57c on stock voltage and oc to 1070 with my r9 290


----------



## staryoshi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050002120%2040000576&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=576&Manufactory=2120&SpeTabStoreType=1

Cheaper shipping than from the NZXT website. (and free 3-day with Premier) I have a white one on the way. I'm probably going to pair it with a h105


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050002120%2040000576&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=576&Manufactory=2120&SpeTabStoreType=1
> 
> Cheaper shipping than from the NZXT website. (and free 3-day with Premier) I have a white one on the way. I'm probably going to pair it with a h105


If I was one of the folks still waiting for mine and I saw this, I'd be PISSED.

Given that they've just arrived, and I've had mine operational for 2 weeks, I'm fine with the fact that I wasn't able to get free 2 day shipping


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> If I was one of the folks still waiting for mine and I saw this, I'd be PISSED.
> 
> Given that they've just arrived, and I've had mine operational for 2 weeks, I'm fine with the fact that I wasn't able to get free 2 day shipping


I ordered mine last night and it shipped a bit ago







ETA is 2 days rather than 3 so it should be here Friday or Monday. Now I have to pick up an AiO cooler. I have a H75 on hand, but I'd like a beefier one just for the heck of it.


----------



## valkyrie743

Yeah I'm pissed now. Mine has not been shipped yet and I've had mine ordered since January 3rd yet instead of filling orders that have been placed a month ago newegg has them in stock ON HAND. Ready to sell. That's some bs.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I ordered mine last night and it shipped a bit ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA is 2 days rather than 3 so it should be here Friday or Monday. Now I have to pick up an AiO cooler. I have a H75 on hand, but I'd like a beefier one just for the heck of it.


where is yours shipping from? usually newegg shipped from NJ and sometimes Tennessee.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Yeah I'm pissed now. Mine has not been shipped yet and I've had mine ordered since January 3rd yet instead of filling orders that have been placed a month ago newegg has them in stock ON HAND. Ready to sell. That's some bs.


You can't cancel and reorder from Newegg?


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Yeah I'm pissed now. Mine has not been shipped yet and I've had mine ordered since January 3rd yet instead of filling orders that have been placed a month ago newegg has them in stock ON HAND. Ready to sell. That's some bs.


I sorta know how you feel. I ordered on December 12th and people who had ordered after me had received their bracket over a week before I did. I never even got a tracking number.

That along with the fact that I had to look around and buy my own screws for the bracket annoyed me. (The supplied ones were to short as others have mentioned).

I could have waited for their screws to arrive but that would have meant not having the use of my computer until they shipped (I had already installed Memory and VRM heatsinks onto the card and I did not want to spend even more money on either new heatsinks or thermal adhesive).

Speaking of which has anyone received any replacement screws?

If you're impatient these are the screws that I bought and they worked for me:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00917LV9M/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The screws have to be M2.5 and between 28mm-30mm long.
I now have 96 extra screws









P.S. If you do end up buying those screws, note that you will have to hold the end of the screws with a bit or a screw driver while tightening the suppied bolts on other end. Otherwise they will just turn freely in the bracket and not tighten.


----------



## xlim3y

My replacement screws arrived yesterday. I'm not sure whether I'll swap them out. I could put the gpu reactor's back on my 780 Lightnings if I wanted to use them, or just leave them as is. Since I have them running at 1300 core in SLI, I'm pretty happy. I think I'll probably just leave it for now.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> I sorta know how you feel. I ordered on December 12th and people who had ordered after me had received their bracket over a week before I did. I never even got a tracking number.
> 
> That along with the fact that I had to look around and buy my own screws for the bracket annoyed me. (The supplied ones were to short as others have mentioned).
> 
> I could have waited for their screws to arrive but that would have meant not having the use of my computer until they shipped (I had already installed Memory and VRM heatsinks onto the card and I did not want to spend even more money on either new heatsinks or thermal adhesive).
> 
> Speaking of which has anyone received any replacement screws?
> 
> If you're impatient these are the screws that I bought and they worked for me:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00917LV9M/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I now have 96 extra screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you do end up buying those screws, note that you will have to hold the end of the screws with a bit or a screw driver while tightening the suppied bolts on other end. Otherwise they will just turn freely in the bracket and not tighten.


i've read somewhere (think reddit) that someone did get their longer screws from nzxt. ill try to find the link. as for the no tracking, that sucks. mine could have very well have been shipped and im *****ing for no reason lol. either way, i understand when i ordered this it was a pre order but i thought i was going to be part of batch 2. then turns out ill be part of batch 3. then after seeing that newegg has them in stock but mine has not shipped?? ah whatever. i should have just saved my $100 bestbuy giftcard that i used to buy the X40 rad and the 30 bucks for the mount and bought a few games instead. next time i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You can't cancel and reorder from Newegg?


why not?? ill just cancel my order from nzxt. and just order it from newegg. (staryoshi) just posted that he placed his order last night and its already shipped.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> where is yours shipping from? usually newegg shipped from NJ and sometimes Tennessee.


Mine is shipping from TN. Ordered last night, got tracking this morning.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Mine is shipping from TN. Ordered last night, got tracking this morning.


nice!!! well NZXT live chat support is offline early for some reason, so i guess ill give them till tomorrow. if i wake up and i dont have a email from nzxt ill cancel it and just order it from newegg. plus shipping from TN is better than shipping from cali fedex ground. it would take a week plus the weekend to get to where im located (NY) TN ground shipping takes 2 days for me (which is why i love newegg) but yeah being that i cancel my order right now, i dont want to jynx myself and order it from newegg now without canceling it, then in the morning see that nzxt shipped it lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> why not?? ill just cancel my order from nzxt. and just order it from newegg. (staryoshi) just posted that he placed his order last night and its already shipped.


That is what I was saying. Cancel the one you ordered and reorder from Newegg instead.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> where is yours shipping from? usually newegg shipped from NJ and sometimes Tennessee.


Tennessee, which is their closest shipping hub to me







I have a tracking #, but no updates on its status yet. I won't celebrate until that baby starts hitting shipping checkpoints.


----------



## yukkerz

I plan on doing the same. Ordered mine on Jan. 26th. If it doesn't ship tomorrow I am going to cancel from nzxt and get it from the egg.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Tennessee, which is their closest shipping hub to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tracking #, but no updates on its status yet. I won't celebrate until that baby starts hitting shipping checkpoints.


LOL i know the feeling.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> If I was one of the folks still waiting for mine and I saw this, I'd be PISSED.
> 
> Given that they've just arrived, and I've had mine operational for 2 weeks, I'm fine with the fact that I wasn't able to get free 2 day shipping


I am one of those guys. And I am extremely pissed. Ordered mine 01/01/14 and it still hasnt shipped yet.

Edit: Just got off the phone with NZXT. I cancelled my order, enough is enough.

Edit: just ordered from newegg $10.00 cheaper and free 2 day shipping.


----------



## valkyrie743

Called as well just now and canceled the order. going to just order it off newegg. I have a build for a client coming up as well so kills 2 birds with one stone. going to order everything for that build plus the bracket in one order. faster shipping and all in one package !!! lol

would also like to say though the girl that answer the phone had to be the nicest person ive talked to when calling an company. lol. usually i get habeeb from Bangladesh


----------



## saarwii

so i've orderd mine to, since im doing a custom build case with no much room for cooling i found this to be the best idea! im going to use the Antec H2O 620 v4 and replace the fan with a aerocool DS and mount it on a EVGA GTX 770 2gb OC.

on thing hit me...what do you do about temperature measurements? i guess when you remove the stock cooler you cant get a read on the temp of the GPU core and then the fan speed wont go change depending load? so do you just set the fan to run on a set speed?

Im in my head planing on hooking up a fan controller with heat sensors....like the Aquaero 5 LT.... put the sensors near the VRAM and core of the GPU and then hook up the radiator fan to the fan controller


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> I sorta know how you feel. I ordered on December 12th and people who had ordered after me had received their bracket over a week before I did. I never even got a tracking number.
> 
> That along with the fact that I had to look around and buy my own screws for the bracket annoyed me. (The supplied ones were to short as others have mentioned).
> 
> I could have waited for their screws to arrive but that would have meant not having the use of my computer until they shipped (I had already installed Memory and VRM heatsinks onto the card and I did not want to spend even more money on either new heatsinks or thermal adhesive).
> 
> Speaking of which has anyone received any replacement screws?
> 
> If you're impatient these are the screws that I bought and they worked for me:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00917LV9M/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> The screws have to be M2.5 and between 28mm-30mm long.
> I now have 96 extra screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you do end up buying those screws, note that you will have to hold the end of the screws with a bit or a screw driver while tightening the suppied bolts on other end. Otherwise they will just turn freely in the bracket and not tighten.


could you please explain the problem with the screws provided? I'm not sure if I'll need longer screws or not.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I am one of those guys. And I am extremely pissed. Ordered mine 01/01/14 and it still hasnt shipped yet.
> 
> Edit: Just got off the phone with NZXT. I cancelled my order, enough is enough.
> 
> Edit: just ordered from newegg $10.00 cheaper and free 2 day shipping.


How did you get it $10 cheaper?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> How did you get it $10 cheaper?


Without the $9.50 or whatever nzxt is charging for shipping is likely what he meant.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> How did you get it $10 cheaper?


Shipping from NZXT the total was 40.00. I have a shoprunner account so i get free 2 day shipping from Newegg so my total payment was 29.99


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> could you please explain the problem with the screws provided? I'm not sure if I'll need longer screws or not.


mine doesnt have any hole problems on the metal plate they give me,. its a black nzxt g10 BUT the damn screws are so little that when trying to lock the card with the pump and the plate it so hard to lock it coz the screws are so small,.. you really have to push the plate and screw in order to lock it, if you over tighted you are risking to crack the gpu core


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> could you please explain the problem with the screws provided? I'm not sure if I'll need longer screws or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> mine doesnt have any hole problems on the metal plate they give me,. its a black nzxt g10 BUT the damn screws are so little that when trying to lock the card with the pump and the plate it so hard to lock it coz the screws are so small,.. you really have to push the plate and screw in order to lock it, if you over tighted you are risking to crack the gpu core


Yea basically what he said but for me the screws provided were so short that I could not even get the screws completely through the bracket. I tried removing the rubber washers that it came with and it helped a bit but I could get one of the screws through and one bolt on it but not the rest. I tried 5 or 6 times and went through so much thermal paste and realized that it was impossible with those screws.
I ended up chatting with them and they said that due to manufacturing delays (Chinese new year I think) it would take over a month to get screws in so I ended up asking for the screw dimensions and buying screws on my own.

The only odd thing was that they said they searched far and wide for screws and I searched it on amazon and I found compatible ones within minutes.


----------



## Z4XC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> it takes up about 2.5 slots. search YouTube for "Kraken G10" there should be plenty of video reviews/benchmarks up by now


... Well damn, That isn't going to fit between my two 7870s....

Edit: I wonder if replacing the fan with a narrow one and altering the shroud would work to make it fit.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> where is yours shipping from? usually newegg shipped from NJ and sometimes Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee, which is their closest shipping hub to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tracking #, but no updates on its status yet. I won't celebrate until that baby starts hitting shipping checkpoints.
Click to expand...

Can we hope to see a review? I liked the arctic cooling accelero hybrid review you did awhile back


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Can we hope to see a review? I liked the arctic cooling accelero hybrid review you did awhile back


Perhaps if the mood strikes me







My card doesn't show VRM temps, so I'd have to rely on my infrared thermometer for readings - and I plan on modifying my factory PCB heatsink to work with the G10 - so my installation won't be as generalize-able as I'd like.

I've already got a h75 on hand (Just installed a h100i to replace it), so I can use that. I also have a Scythe GT AP-12 92mm fan for a fan performance comparison.


----------



## cravinmild

My fan controller has a few inputs for temp probes, Ive been wondering about hooking a few to my card .... just cause lol


----------



## valkyrie743

just ordered mine as well as a build im doing for a client. newegg, i love you. building budget gaming rig for a friends family member and im happy to say its going to be a mini ITX build !!







cant wait to build this. corsair 250D and i got one of the new 750 Ti's maxwell gpu's for it. he plays LoL and stuff like that and is not going all out crazy with high end graphics.

And don't worry, i didnt buy the G10 for that 750Ti lol. the G10 is going on my rig. on my ref evga 780 Ti


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Perhaps if the mood strikes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card doesn't show VRM temps, so I'd have to rely on my infrared thermometer for readings - *and I plan on modifying my factory PCB heatsink to work with the G10* - so my installation won't be as generalize-able as I'd like.
> 
> I've already got a h75 on hand (Just installed a h100i to replace it), so I can use that. I also have a Scythe GT AP-12 92mm fan for a fan performance comparison.


 Warranty voider.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Warranty voider.


If it weren't for the 4 nibs near the GPU die I wouldn't have to. /rage


----------



## valkyrie743

whats by the card that wont let you use the G10? i have a 780 Ti. should i be worried


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> whats by the card that wont let you use the G10? i have a 780 Ti. should i be worried


It's the metal unisink on the EVGA ACX cards, his is a FTW judging by his sig. There are pics of it in this thread, others have done it.


----------



## maynard14

i have installed nzxt g10 on my reference r9 290x, and i am so happy,. using antec kuhler h620 and NO vrm heatsinks it is still pretty good, max load so far is 53c and on the vrm 1 and vrm is still exceptable, vrm1 is 80c load and vrm 2 61c load,.. though still planning to buy vrm heatsinks and after that overclock like crazy


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's the metal unisink on the EVGA ACX cards, his is a FTW judging by his sig. There are pics of it in this thread, others have done it.


ahhhh ok. he wants to keep that top plate on to cool the ram and vrm's ahh ok i know what hes talking about now lol.


----------



## galloway188

wow this is so BS.

All I have to say is I'm never going to PRE ORDER anything from NZXT again.

im apart of batch #3.

I was charged a ridiculous price for shipping since I live in hawaii but still it was pretty much the cost of a the bracket to ship.

Now that I saw that its listed on newegg ready to ship/instock and I still have not received my order or a tracking number!

there is no cancel option on nzxt webpage. they take ten years to reply to any of your support tickets! absolutely not COOL when newegg has it in stock and it is listed as out of stock/pre order only on NZXT!

placed order with newegg!


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galloway188*
> 
> wow this is so BS.
> 
> All I have to say is I'm never going to PRE ORDER anything from NZXT again.
> 
> im apart of batch #3.
> 
> I was charged a ridiculous price for shipping since I live in hawaii but still it was pretty much the cost of a the bracket to ship.
> 
> Now that I saw that its listed on newegg ready to ship/instock and I still have not received my order or a tracking number!
> 
> there is no cancel option on nzxt webpage. they take ten years to reply to any of your support tickets! absolutely not COOL when newegg has it in stock and it is listed as out of stock/pre order only on NZXT!
> 
> placed order with newegg!


i never had issues with contacting their support team. i just used their live chat. but to cancel the order you have, you have to call. i got a nice girl and she was very helpfully and was able to cancel it in less than 1 minute.

i also ordered mine from newegg.


----------



## galloway188

oh ya deadpool thanks for keeping us up to date!

how can you guys hold us hostage and allow NEWEGG to sell kraken g10's and still show them as out of stock on your own NZXT store!


----------



## valkyrie743

and just like that. the black g10's on newegg are sold out. red and white still say add to cart. i lucked out i guess. ordered mine a few hours ago lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> and just like that. the black g10's on newegg are sold out. red and white still say add to cart. i lucked out i guess. ordered mine a few hours ago lol


Honestly I was surprised how long they were In Stock for.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Honestly I was surprised how long they were In Stock for.


same. i posted a link on reddit and a few people were talking about it. but who knows. maybe newegg only had say 10 of each color just to "test the waters" on their site. and see how many hit the auto notify icon so nzxt can have a solid number for later batches. im also shocked that they are on newegg right now when they know that many people are having issues with the length of the screws with some gpu's and AIO coolers. i thought we would not see these on newegg until batch 4 or whatever batch it is that will be including the longer screws.

i was going to order mine right when it was posted on this thread earlier today but waited to order it the same time i ordered my client's computer parts. with my luck i thought they would sell out right before i placed my order lol. but who know. could change and get a "sorry" email from newegg in the morning lol. who knows. we'll see


----------



## galloway188

well do valkeyrie.

thats the first thing i will do when i get up this morning. I guess im just really upset and plus that fact that i had to pay $60 in shipping and i am also apart of batch #3. but there hasn't been any updates at all from nzxt via email. just forum post here and there.


----------



## Shine6

Hi *,

Found some intersting page here - some guy making specific VRM heatsinks for R9 290 series:

http://www.mckeemaker.com/2014/01/diy-vrm-heat-sinks-for-amd-r9-290.html


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Perhaps if the mood strikes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card doesn't show VRM temps, so I'd have to rely on my infrared thermometer for readings - and I plan on modifying my factory PCB heatsink to work with the G10 - so my installation won't be as generalize-able as I'd like.
> 
> I've already got a h75 on hand (Just installed a h100i to replace it), so I can use that. I also have a Scythe GT AP-12 92mm fan for a fan performance comparison.


You wouldn't by any chance know of a place to buy the AP-12 92mm GT online? I have been searching for them for a while and no lock so far....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance know of a place to buy the AP-12 92mm GT online? I have been searching for them for a while and no lock so far....


If you find one, let me know, I'd like some as well. Unfortunately I think we are a bit late to the party as GTs are no longer.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galloway188*
> 
> wow this is so BS.
> 
> All I have to say is I'm never going to PRE ORDER anything from NZXT again.
> 
> im apart of batch #3.
> 
> I was charged a ridiculous price for shipping since I live in hawaii but still it was pretty much the cost of a the bracket to ship.
> 
> Now that I saw that its listed on newegg ready to ship/instock and I still have not received my order or a tracking number!
> 
> there is no cancel option on nzxt webpage. they take ten years to reply to any of your support tickets! absolutely not COOL when newegg has it in stock and it is listed as out of stock/pre order only on NZXT!
> 
> placed order with newegg!


I called them and canceled Wednesday (Tel. +1-800-228-9395). Ordered from Newegg Wednesday afternoon. Shipped this morning, tracking states it will be here Friday.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you find one, let me know, I'd like some as well. Unfortunately I think we are a bit late to the party as GTs are no longer.


Only for now, the last i heard, with the split between Nidec Servo (spelling?) and Scythe, Nidec still holds all patents and rights to the GT line, they just won't be able to call them Gentle Typhoon anymore. I am sure it will be a little while before we start seeing them on the market again but I am pretty confident that the GT line is to profitable for Nidec to just discontinue. As far as I know they still list the fans on their website as still being made, just listed under their "nidec name" if you will.

If I had to guess, with how popular these fans where we will see another big name fan maker team up with Nidec to market and sell these to general consumers. Also I believe it is still possible to buy the fans directly from Nidec, but they have a really high minimum order (like 1k or something).


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance know of a place to buy the AP-12 92mm GT online? I have been searching for them for a while and no lock so far....


It's like trying to find the elusive bigfoot at this point









When I have some time this week I'm going to do a quick sleeve of my 3-pin power cable so it isn't so hideous


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> It's like trying to find the elusive bigfoot at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have some time this week I'm going to do a quick sleeve of my 3-pin power cable so it isn't so hideous


I know what you mean, I've got 4 ap-15s that I was so excited to try out when i get them that i just put them in and they are the only non-sleeved wires I can see, it's been bugging me ever since but I've been to lazy to tare them out to sleeve them


----------



## xlim3y

Was chatting with deadpool last night. Evidently he wasn't even told that Newegg was getting shipment. Probably par for the course where communication is lacking from one department to another. We really don't know if Newegg saw the popularity of these things early on and placed a big order that is just getting fulfilled or what.

The reality is that Newegg has the warehouse capabilities to handle mass orders on a hot new product like this, while NZXT's warehouse has much more limited staff and capability. The ideal scenario would have been if they brokered a deal with Newegg to handle their processing on these things from day1, but that didn't happen.

I really feel for everyone who's had to wait as long or longer than I did (6 weeks from order to delivery) Take heart guys, some times being an early adopter means we deal with the pain and problems. I will tell you that it's definitely worth the wait, as my pair of lightnings in SLI at 1300 core each don't touch 60 (top card) or 50 (bottom card) and are completely silent now compared to the stock coolers.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I just got two of the white one's from Newegg. It's gonna get hot in Texas soon so water-cooling is the only option, but i don't want to spend 850$ to completely water-cool my whole system.







Hopefully my Asrock's spacing would be wide enough, if else, i'll just sell my GPU's and get a single 780ti for now.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance know of a place to buy the AP-12 92mm GT online? I have been searching for them for a while and no lock so far....


I'll probably get rid of some soon. I have 10 AP13s and AP14s. Iirc they never made AP15s in 92mm


----------



## galloway188

already shipped from newegg this morning.

still trying to get a hold of someone at nzxt to cancel. phone states they are closed









i wouldn't be all upset about this if i didn't have to pay for shipping









thats just one of the crappy thing about leaving in the middle of the pacific.


----------



## Thorteris

They are finally on newegg? Wow. I hope they don't get out of stock before I get home.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> They are finally on newegg? Wow. I hope they don't get out of stock before I get home.


Only red is still in-stock, well as of an hour ago.


----------



## xlim3y

Just re-checked it, all 3 are sold out now.

About 24 hours to sell out, thats about par for the course on these.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Just re-checked it, all 3 are sold out now.
> 
> About 24 hours to sell out, thats about par for the course on these.


To be fair, I ordered mine on the 18th, so probably closer to 48 hours. 

I just didn't want to post about it until I received a confirmed "Shipped" status from newegg.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'll probably get rid of some soon. I have 10 AP13s and AP14s. Iirc they never made AP15s in 92mm


What RPM do the 13s and 14s run at? My AP12 runs @ 1750RPM, which should be plenty (and is still silent), but I could be tempted by something a little faster








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> To be fair, I ordered mine on the 18th, so probably closer to 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't want to post about it until I received a confirmed "Shipped" status from newegg.


Shh, don't tell them my strategy









My shipping status hasn't updated beyond "billing info received," but my ETA is tomorrow.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Just re-checked it, all 3 are sold out now.
> 
> About 24 hours to sell out, thats about par for the course on these.


Well dang. I hope they come to they come to Amazon or go back in stock in a week or so.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> What RPM do the 13s and 14s run at? My AP12 runs @ 1750RPM, which should be plenty (and is still silent), but I could be tempted by something a little faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, don't tell them my strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shipping status hasn't updated beyond "billing info received," but my ETA is tomorrow.


I believe it's 2650RPM for the AP14 but i'm not sure about the AP13. They are actually slightly quieter then the 120mm AP15


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z4XC*
> 
> ... Well damn, That isn't going to fit between my two 7870s....
> 
> Edit: I wonder if replacing the fan with a narrow one and altering the shroud would work to make it fit.


I have the same mobo, Asrock Z77 Extreme4, as you and had no problem with the space between my 7950's. Have a look at my signature pic.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Z4XC*
> 
> ... Well damn, That isn't going to fit between my two 7870s....
> 
> Edit: I wonder if replacing the fan with a narrow one and altering the shroud would work to make it fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same mobo, Asrock Z77 Extreme4, as you and had no problem with the space between my 7950's. Have a look at my signature pic.
Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for clearing that up. I thought i would have to modify the bracket. Do you have a photo?


----------



## xlim3y

I've got an asrock extreme3, which has the same spacing (with the mobo battery between slots) and I had no problem fitting 2 g10's on my lightnings (with the gpu reactors removed)


----------



## Thorteris

Somehow they are back in stock on newegg.....


----------



## galloway188

and thats where all the batch 3 orders went to









so glad I canceled with nzxt and order from newegg last night.

it shipped out this morning


----------



## valkyrie743

same.

got my tracking number but the tracking has not updated yet :/ but being that its coming from cali for me i guess that makes since being that its only 4pm there now but hey. newegg 2 day shipping


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> same.
> 
> got my tracking number but the tracking has not updated yet :/ but being that its coming from cali for me i guess that makes since being that its only 4pm there now but hey. newegg 2 day shipping


Yeah, typically with newegg orders the tracking info doesn't update until after 8PM PST, even if it ships from TN/NJ for me.


----------



## valkyrie743

not sure why yous is being shipped from NJ yet mine is coming from Cali? but whatever. as long as it really shipped im happy







. next week is going to be a good week. G10 install and building a Mini ITX build with the new corsair 250D mmmmmm cant wait.


----------



## Tennobanzai

NZXT why u so shady


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> not sure why yous is being shipped from NJ yet mine is coming from Cali? but whatever. as long as it really shipped im happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . next week is going to be a good week. G10 install and building a Mini ITX build with the new corsair 250D mmmmmm cant wait.


Mine came from TN, if you meant me, but I wouldn't care where it ships from, as long as it ships.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Mine came from TN, if you meant me, but I wouldn't care where it ships from, as long as it ships.


lol. well still no update on tracking on the G10. says ups cant locate information on this tracking number. while the 3 other boxes show shipped and departure scans. :/ but anyway, my bank account is not going to like me this week, because this just showed up in the evga store

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9

titan black ACX cooler for 39 bucks. confirmed with @EVGA_JacobF that the titan black and 780 Ti share the same pcb so the top plate will work with me card







which also means. i dont have to use the ghetto heat sinks i bought for the ram and vrm's when using the G10







or may just end up using the ACX cooler, and sell my X40 rad. we'll see.

kinda wish i could buy just the top plate so i can have 2, one for the G10 (hack saw to the 2 nubs) and 1 so its not a hack job and work with the acx cooler. i need to stop, computer upgrading and modding is a bad addiction. lol


----------



## valkyrie743

*update*

ups updated . my g10 will be here
Quote:


> Tuesday, 02/25/2014, By End of Day


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> *update*
> 
> ups updated . my g10 will be here
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, 02/25/2014, By End of Day
Click to expand...

Me too! But one was shipped with UPS, while the other with Fedex







. One would be at my doorstep on friday, and the other on Tuesday Next week (-__-)". Oh well that just gives me more time to plan out my 600t's 240mm front fan case mod. That's where i plan on keeping the H55's RAD


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> NZXT why u so shady


Care to elaborate more on this Tenno?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Care to elaborate more on this Tenno?


He is probably referring to the fact that users who ordered from Newegg are getting shipments before users who pre ordered straight through NZXT.


----------



## OCNKenobi

guys over at NZXT are consistently putting out quality products. This looks great!


----------



## galloway188

you guys sold a bunch of g10's to newegg.
you guys sold a bunch of g10's to newegg.
you guys sold a bunch of g10's to newegg.

whats the point of pre-ordering if your going to supply a major e-retailer g10's when you can't ship your g10's on time?

the whole point of a pre-order is that you'll get it before anyone else waiting in line.

yet your guys lack of communication and updates on your site is really slow.


----------



## staryoshi

Looks like my G10 won't get here until Monday, boo! I even ordered mine from NewEgg before Anubis and he's getting his today. It would have greatly simplified my life if it had arrived today


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I understand your concerns, and on behalf of NZXT I would sincerely like to apologize to any of you who are still waiting to receive your Kraken G10. The truth of the matter is, we were completely taken off guard by the positive response and demand for the Kraken G10. We initially only created ~100 pieces to sell exclusively on our store.

When those sold out instantly, we had to rush to create more, and of course our major sales channels wanted to stock them too. From the lead time from the factory to shipping to the sheer volume of sales we've been getting (exponentially larger than what we shipped out to Newegg), the store/service teams have been completely overwhelmed. I can assure you we are working our hardest to get your orders out in a timely manner and ask if you can be patient with us while we sort things out. Again, I apologize for the inconvenience. If you have any specific questions regarding the status of your order or would like to cancel, please contact me directly.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galloway188*
> 
> the whole point of a pre-order is that you'll get it before anyone else waiting in line.


I second this.


----------



## maynard14

hi can someone give me a link on VRM heatsinks fir the r9 290x







thanks


----------



## galloway188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I understand your concerns, and on behalf of NZXT I would sincerely like to apologize to any of you who are still waiting to receive your Kraken G10. The truth of the matter is, we were completely taken off guard by the positive response and demand for the Kraken G10. We initially only created ~100 pieces to sell exclusively on our store.
> 
> When those sold out instantly, we had to rush to create more, and of course our major sales channels wanted to stock them too. From the lead time from the factory to shipping to the sheer volume of sales we've been getting (exponentially larger than what we shipped out to Newegg), the store/service teams have been completely overwhelmed. I can assure you we are working our hardest to get your orders out in a timely manner and ask if you can be patient with us while we sort things out. Again, I apologize for the inconvenience. If you have any specific questions regarding the status of your order or would like to cancel, please contact me directly.


Thanks for the response but I hate to be a total punk about it but you guys had 4 months since you announced the product. Especially if the website stated 3 batches with eta on ship dates.

Preorders should be infront of major vendor sales.

Sorry you guys were blindsided by own head sales team but when your company list something on your site it should be honor!

I did not have any hassles canceling my order but I really wish you guys would stick to your words and honor PRE-ORDER sales before releasing to major retailers.


----------



## anubis1127

Haven't installed it yet, but so far I'm impressed by the product packaging. My only complaint so far is the price, seems a bit steep for a piece of metal, and cheap sleeve fan that probably costs less than $2.

@xD3aDPooLx personally I'm happy that NZXT even decided to bring this product to the market. It really fills a need that has been unaddressed largely by other PC enthusiast manufacturers. I also understand the need to charge an arm and a leg for such a niche product in a niche market, so I won't knock you guys too much on that.


----------



## cravinmild

NZXT has indeed brought the best solution for The Mod yet. Packaging is bang on, graphics on the package show the product well, its really a nice kit and leaps and bounds ahead of where any other venders are currently selling similar products. I agree the price is high but as NZXT has already mentioned peeps are willing to shell out the $30 for this product and they cant keep up with demand. I hope to see other venders stepping up with similar brackets for the mod which will help reduce the price.

NZXT have the ablility to capture a very large market- I dont even think they full understand all the different ways they can make money off this. "The Mod" in itself is just one piece of this new _untapped_ market, we also need proper cases which can house these aio rads, locations which favor the mod over traditional rad placements. There is another giant market for proper aio coolers which not only fill the role of cpu cooler as they were intended to be consumed but also address the shortcomings of these aio when using them for gpu cooling. Things like straight barbs out the pump, flexible would be ideal, longer hoses to reach air intake/exhaust points for better fits, hoses which are sleeved to match personal needs. There is huge money to be made with this new cooling solution- cases designed for the mod, pumps geared towards gpu instalation ......... improving on the product they currently are selling (G10), vrm cooling which does not require a fan.

Then next few years should prove interesting


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I understand your concerns, and on behalf of NZXT I would sincerely like to apologize to any of you who are still waiting to receive your Kraken G10. The truth of the matter is, we were completely taken off guard by the positive response and demand for the Kraken G10. We initially only created ~100 pieces to sell exclusively on our store.
> 
> When those sold out instantly, we had to rush to create more, and of course our major sales channels wanted to stock them too. From the lead time from the factory to shipping to the sheer volume of sales we've been getting (exponentially larger than what we shipped out to Newegg), the store/service teams have been completely overwhelmed. I can assure you we are working our hardest to get your orders out in a timely manner and ask if you can be patient with us while we sort things out. Again, I apologize for the inconvenience. If you have any specific questions regarding the status of your order or would like to cancel, please contact me directly.


If we ordered on Feb 4th, how likely are we to be in the third batch? Also, how many g10s from the third batch have yet to ship? I understand if this isn't information you readily have.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> If we ordered on Feb 4th, how likely are we to be in the third batch? Also, how many g10s from the third batch have yet to ship? I understand if this isn't information you readily have.


The 3rd Batches have been leaving this week and still are. Our team is doing as much as possible.

And yes you are apart of the 3rd batch.


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The 3rd Batches have been leaving this week and still are. Our team is doing as much as possible.
> 
> And yes you are apart of the 3rd batch.


Thanks!


----------



## valkyrie743

^^^ plus the fact that you could just go to home depot or lowes and buy 4 screws for a buck.

anyway. i just got my tracking info for my ACX cooler for my 780 Ti
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9

now here's the question. right now i have little heat sinks all ready for the ram chips and the VRM's and as well as my X40 AIO ready. but i was thinking about trying to get the top plate of the ACX cooler to work with the G10. here is a picture of that said top plate for the 780 Ti




i think someone earlier said something about that the 4 screw posts around the gpu need to be cut off if i want to use the top plate with the G10. the thing is that i also want to be able to use the ACX at some point (say maybe down the road i do another build and just use the ram and vrm heat sinks i bought from frozen cpu.

another part of me is thinking about just putting the ACX on the card and selling my X40 AIO. and just keeping the G10 for a later build or a rainy day. ohhh the options ??? lol. when i had my 780 (before evga step up to the Ti) it had the ACX cooler and it kept the card under 70C under full stress furmark load and never got past 65 or so during heavy gaming and was quiet. the X40 and G10 will probably keep my gpu core under heavy load below 50C which is but at the same time, that X40 rad i could sell for a decent amount. its still NIB.

well see, who knows. when i get my G10 tuesday, the screws will probably be to short for me as well and if thats the case, ill probably just rock the ACX cooler till i get the longer screws from NZXT (if that is the case)

TLR
i ordered a ACX cooler yesterday so i have 2 coolers coming. cant decided if i should just use my G10 with the ram chip and vrm chip heatsinks i got from frozen cpu, Mod the top plate from the ACX cooler and use that with the G10. or just use the ACX cooler and sell the X40 AIO and use the money from that for something else (keep g10 for a rainy day / future build? )


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ^^^ plus the fact that you could just go to home depot or lowes and buy 4 screws for a buck.
> 
> anyway. i just got my tracking info for my ACX cooler for my 780 Ti
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9
> 
> now here's the question. right now i have little heat sinks all ready for the ram chips and the VRM's and as well as my X40 AIO ready. but i was thinking about trying to get the top plate of the ACX cooler to work with the G10. here is a picture of that said top plate for the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think someone earlier said something about that the 4 screw posts around the gpu need to be cut off if i want to use the top plate with the G10. the thing is that i also want to be able to use the ACX at some point (say maybe down the road i do another build and just use the ram and vrm heat sinks i bought from frozen cpu.
> 
> another part of me is thinking about just putting the ACX on the card and selling my X40 AIO. and just keeping the G10 for a later build or a rainy day. ohhh the options ??? lol. when i had my 780 (before evga step up to the Ti) it had the ACX cooler and it kept the card under 70C under full stress furmark load and never got past 65 or so during heavy gaming and was quiet. the X40 and G10 will probably keep my gpu core under heavy load below 50C which is but at the same time, that X40 rad i could sell for a decent amount. its still NIB.
> 
> well see, who knows. when i get my G10 tuesday, the screws will probably be to short for me as well and if thats the case, ill probably just rock the ACX cooler till i get the longer screws from NZXT (if that is the case)
> 
> TLR
> i ordered a ACX cooler yesterday so i have 2 coolers coming. cant decided if i should just use my G10 with the ram chip and vrm chip heatsinks i got from frozen cpu, Mod the top plate from the ACX cooler and use that with the G10. or just use the ACX cooler and sell the X40 AIO and use the money from that for something else (keep g10 for a rainy day / future build? )


If you want to keep the plate without having to hack it up, you could always use a shim to make up the difference in height.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> If you want to keep the plate without having to hack it up, you could always use a shim to make up the difference in height.


that's true. i just thought using shim's is not really the best way to go. thought i would lose cooling potential by using one. ill what happens when i get it. really would love to if i could find someone locally that would let me borrow their ir thermometer. want to see how the VRM's do by them self vs the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011 that i got


----------



## Arizonian

If anyone was wondering where some of the most recent posts went which effected six members....../thread cleaned

Keep in mind of the no profanity rule.

Remember quoting or reply to a post that contains profanity gets removed and to keep discussion from becoming disjointed any other post with replies in the chain down the line that resulted from the original post removed.

Moving forward.


----------



## anubis1127

Got my G10 installed this weekend.



I used a Zalman LQ-315 AIO cooler with it. Installation was a breeze. I have a 140mm intake fan on the side panel blowing on the GPU.

Here are my temps after a 15 minute run of Valley, stock voltage:



So far I must say I'm pretty happy with it, now to try OCing.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Got my G10 installed this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Zalman LQ-315 AIO cooler with it. Installation was a breeze. I have a 140mm intake fan on the side panel blowing on the GPU.
> 
> Here are my temps after a 15 minute run of Valley, stock voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I must say I'm pretty happy with it, now to try OCing.


Thanks for posting. Let me know what your OC results and temps are. I've got 2 of those Lightnings in SLI


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Thanks for posting. Let me know what your OC results and temps are. I've got 2 of those Lightnings in SLI


Here is stock bios OC, 20 minute Valley run:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## valkyrie743

wow some awesome temps!!!!







. what gpu do you have? also anything on the ram and vrm's? also how were the screw lengths, any issues with that like some have had?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> wow some awesome temps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . what gpu do you have? also anything on the ram and vrm's? also how were the screw lengths, any issues with that like some have had?


I have a GTX 780 Lightning. I'm just using the stock unisink on the memory/vrm area (similar to that on a EVGA ACX), the 92mm fan included with the bracket, and have a 140mm case fan (with filter) intake on the side panel vent of my case.

I didn't have any issues with installation. On the 780 Lightning I did have to remove the "GPU Reactor" but I knew that going in, so no big deal.


----------



## valkyrie743

ah nice!!. well now im super excited to see my temps for my Ti







and man, wish i didnt get a ref board. would love to be able to also look at the temps of the ram and pcb an vrm's like yours. .

also found this picture on google. is the thing on the right what you are talking about?? (vrm heatsink?) so nothing on the ram chips just the vrm's or is there something else on the ram chips?
also what does that gpu reactor thing do. i've seen pictures of the lightning. i here its like a daughter board that is on the back of the board behind the gpu. im didnt even think the card would work without that installed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## valkyrie743

edit lol. nvm found a picture of the uni-sink you were talking about


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> edit lol. nvm found a picture of the uni-sink you were talking about
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, that is it.

The GPU Reactor is for cleaner power delivery, or oc stability, to me its just marketing nonsense. Some of the benchers have tried the card on LN2, and there was very little difference with it on or off from what I understand.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yep, that is it.
> 
> The GPU Reactor is for cleaner power delivery, or oc stability, to me its just marketing nonsense. Some of the benchers have tried the card on LN2, and there was very little difference with it on or off from what I understand.


ahh probably the reason to jack up the price even more







lol


----------



## staryoshi

The case is a mess right now because I need to redo my cable routing (Installing a Sentry Mix 2), but I'm at a silent 46C after 15 minutes of heaven. I'll check a few external temps and finish cable management later, probably tomorrow or Wednesday.



Modificaiton to ACX heat plate


G10 installation with Scythe GT 92mm AP-12 (completely inaudible)


My radiator is using two 120mm GT AP-13s in a push-pull, which is also inaudible.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The case is a mess right now because I need to redo my cable routing (Installing a Sentry Mix 2), but I'm at a silent 46C after 15 minutes of heaven. I'll check a few external temps later, too.


OHH MY EYES.. that cable management... hahahaha

Nice temps man.. post some more later.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> OHH MY EYES.. that cable management... hahahaha
> Nice temps man.. post some more later.


I updated the post with more pictures







(And I have an infrared thermometer for other temps)

Also, this is what my case looks like with proper cable management. It's your fault it looks like a mess right now, as my Sentry Mix 2 is sitting on the desk








http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/9380_20#post_21843977

(And a side note: I didn't use the spacers because I have the PCB heat plate)


----------



## staryoshi

Here's a quick summary of my results:

Approximate measurement locations (Infrared Thermometer)




Tested on an EVGA GTX 780 ACX FTW model.
Using a G10 and a Corsair H75 with push-pull 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP13s on the radiator and a 92mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP12 on the G10.

Cost:
Corsair H75 - $65 ($55 After Rebate)
Fans - $45 (An optional expense)
NZXT G10 - $30

I am more than satisfied with the results. All 3 of my Scythe GT fans are inaudible at full speed and the only noise I hear at full load is from my system fans and mild coil whine from the GTX 780.

Pros:
Extreme customization
Fairly universal design
Aesthetically pleasing
Nice packaging
120mm All-in-One cooler is plenty for even the most demanding GPUs
Included 92mm fan is quiet and moves a reasonable amount of air

Cons:
Included fan feels cheap and uses an uninspired bearing
A few nicks/scratches on the mounting bracket as well as a mystery brown substance on the fan may imply modestly questionable quality assurance
Lack of memory/VRM heatsinks (A non-issue for my scenario)
Would like to see a cheaper model ship without a fan
Price is a little on the steep side

Conclusion:
An ideal compromise between performance and cost for those who do not wish to hassle with full water cooling loops (Like me) but would like to reap the benefits of a water-cooled GPU. Wide GPU and All-In-One cooler compatibility leaves plenty of room for customization. All things considered, the NZXT G10 is an interesting product that fills the gap between cooling solutions like "the mod" and more expensive options like the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid. I give the NZXT G10 my stamp of approval.


----------



## staryoshi

Updated pictures









Without side panel


With side panel


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's a quick summary of my results:
> 
> Approximate measurement locations (Infrared Thermometer)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested on an EVGA GTX 780 ACX FTW model.
> Using a G10 and a Corsair H75 with push-pull 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP13s on the radiator and a 92mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP12 on the G10.
> 
> Cost:
> Corsair H75 - $65 ($55 After Rebate)
> Fans - $45 (An optional expense)
> NZXT G10 - $30
> 
> I am more than satisfied with the results. All 3 of my Scythe GT fans are inaudible at full speed and the only noise I hear at full load is from my system fans and mild coil whine from the GTX 780.
> 
> Pros:
> Extreme customization
> Fairly universal design
> Aesthetically pleasing
> Nice packaging
> 120mm All-in-One cooler is plenty for even the most demanding GPUs
> Included 92mm fan is quiet and moves a reasonable amount of air
> 
> Cons:
> Included fan feels cheap and uses an uninspired bearing
> A few nicks/scratches on the mounting bracket as well as a mystery brown substance on the fan may imply modestly questionable quality assurance
> Lack of memory/VRM heatsinks (A non-issue for my scenario)
> Would like to see a cheaper model ship without a fan
> Price is a little on the steep side
> 
> Conclusion:
> An ideal compromise between performance and cost for those who do not wish to hassle with full water cooling loops (Like me) but would like to reap the benefits of a water-cooled GPU. Wide GPU and All-In-One cooler compatibility leaves plenty of room for customization. All things considered, the NZXT G10 is an interesting product that fills the gap between cooling solutions like "the mod" and more expensive options like the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid. I give the NZXT G10 my stamp of approval.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Updated pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without side panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With side panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Informative write up, good job. Nice work on your rig with the G10.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Updated pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without side panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With side panel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't see any RAM sinks there :O


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I don't see any RAM sinks there :O


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I don't see any RAM sinks there :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

OH, i see, do you think it would help cooling if you attached ramsinks to that passive cooler?







. That's what i plan on doing


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OH, i see, do you think it would help cooling if you attached ramsinks to that passive cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what i plan on doing


No.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what did you use to sand down the posts of the unisink? i get my G10 today (tuesday) and my ACX cooler Friday. may just wait till friday and do what you did with the unisink. also, when cutting the posts to allow it to fit, did you break the screw mount for it or would you still be able to go back to using the ACX (if for some random reason you had to?)

awesome right up!!! thanks for posting IR thermometer temps as well!! shocked to see the vrm temps still hitting 70C even with the uni sink from you acx. (or was that temps without it on?) If you are home on a rainy day, would you post IR temps with just the G10 (no ACX unisink) if temps are hitting 70C with that installed, im kinda scared to know how hot they get with nothing on them. and my 780 Ti, they probably would get hotter than those of a 780.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OH, i see, do you think it would help cooling if you attached ramsinks to that passive cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what i plan on doing
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Why?







. Or by no do you just mean it's not worth the temp reduction?







Because i don't think you have tried it....


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or by no do you just mean it's not worth the temp reduction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i don't think you have tried it....


because its just plain silly. the whole unisink IS the heatsink. why would adding a small heatsink over another heatsink help?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or by no do you just mean it's not worth the temp reduction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i don't think you have tried it....
> 
> 
> 
> because its just plain silly. *the whole unisink IS the heatsink*. why would adding a small heatsink over another heatsink help?
Click to expand...









I know silly. I would like to push my v-ram a little more on my 770's, so i was looking for a way to cool them better without taking out the passive heatsink cooler. It's actually a trend on gaming laptops (attaching heat-sinks to heat-sinks). People report from 5-10c drop, and they don't even have adequate cooling methods to dissipate the heat. I'll still give it a try either ways just to see if i get any gains from it. I mean all i'm doing is adding some more surface area on the passive heatsink, the heat should transfer if done right.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Isn't that too much TIM?


----------



## anubis1127

Most of the time the AIB partners use too much time. Same story on my 780 Lightning when I took the stock cooler off.

[edit]

Here is a pic of the 780 Lightning cooler removed:


As you can see, they put too much TIM on for my preference.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OH, i see, do you think it would help cooling if you attached ramsinks to that passive cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what i plan on doing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> what did you use to sand down the posts of the unisink? i get my G10 today (tuesday) and my ACX cooler Friday. may just wait till friday and do what you did with the unisink. also, when cutting the posts to allow it to fit, did you break the screw mount for it or would you still be able to go back to using the ACX (if for some random reason you had to?)
> 
> awesome right up!!! thanks for posting IR thermometer temps as well!! shocked to see the vrm temps still hitting 70C even with the uni sink from you acx. (or was that temps without it on?) If you are home on a rainy day, would you post IR temps with just the G10 (no ACX unisink) if temps are hitting 70C with that installed, im kinda scared to know how hot they get with nothing on them. and my 780 Ti, they probably would get hotter than those of a 780.


I have a similar bracket to the G10 installed on my Classified. I am not using the unisink or heatsinks of any type. On my particular setup, my temps never exceed 73C on the memory or VRMs and that is when I am pushing 1.35v through the core and 1.68v through the memory. I have two 120mm fans blowing on my card though, so that probably makes a difference. And fyi, I took the temperature measurements with an IR thermometer.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have a similar bracket to the G10 installed on my Classified. I am not using the unisink or heatsinks of any type. On my particular setup, my temps never exceed 73C on the memory or VRMs and that is when I am pushing 1.35v through the core and 1.68v through the memory. I have two 120mm fans blowing on my card though, so that probably makes a difference. And fyi, I took the temperature measurements with an IR thermometer.


My case is a modestly weak airflow 350D - cases with higher airflow will certainly perform even better with such a setup. I'm more than satisfied with the VRM temps I'm getting







(I took my measurement from the hottest VRM on the rear of the card)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Isn't that too much TIM?


That picture was taken after removing the ACX cooler. I reapplied the thermal paste for my G10 installation







AIB partners like to glob it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> what did you use to sand down the posts of the unisink? i get my G10 today (tuesday) and my ACX cooler Friday. may just wait till friday and do what you did with the unisink. also, when cutting the posts to allow it to fit, did you break the screw mount for it or would you still be able to go back to using the ACX (if for some random reason you had to?)
> 
> awesome right up!!! thanks for posting IR thermometer temps as well!! shocked to see the vrm temps still hitting 70C even with the uni sink from you acx. (or was that temps without it on?) If you are home on a rainy day, would you post IR temps with just the G10 (no ACX unisink) if temps are hitting 70C with that installed, im kinda scared to know how hot they get with nothing on them. and my 780 Ti, they probably would get hotter than those of a 780.


I used a dremel with a sander attachment. I shaved down the nibs to the posts, so the screws are still usable. One could cut part of the post off, as well, and still be able to use the screws.

I was going to do testing between the included NZXT 92mm fan and my Scythe GT AP-12, but I don't want to go through the hassle of re-installing the G10


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> That picture was taken after removing the ACX cooler. I reapplied the thermal paste for my G10 installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIB partners like to glob it on.


I thought so


----------



## Wakalakaz

I have a questions for you guys. What do you do with the old GPU cooler? Can the be reattached to another card if I wanted to mod it? For instance if i had a 770 gaming and i got a 770 lightning cooler could i put it on? what about a 780 lightning cooler?

I love the look of the lightning cooler but it was out of the budget for my build a while back. Also i have a friend that is building a budget build. Would it save some money if he bought a cheapo power cooler card and just replaced the cooling with one of these old ones?


----------



## anubis1127

I put my stock cooler in the box the GPU came with.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I have a questions for you guys. What do you do with the old GPU cooler? Can the be reattached to another card if I wanted to mod it? For instance if i had a 770 gaming and i got a 770 lightning cooler could i put it on? what about a 780 lightning cooler?
> 
> I love the look of the lightning cooler but it was out of the budget for my build a while back. Also i have a friend that is building a budget build. Would it save some money if he bought a cheapo power cooler card and just replaced the cooling with one of these old ones?


I've been messing around with my GTX 780 ti and am low on funds or I'd look into testing out using my ACX bases plate as I am vs just attaching heatsinks to the VRAM chips at some heatsinks next to or near all the VRMs. But what I've done is taken my extras ACX base plate and sawed off the 4 screw parts to the base plate that surround the GPU as to free up space to allow for my g10 to allow my kraken x60 to mount perfectly to the GPU. So since there we're no 780 ti back plates when I did this I chop shopped a back plate from the regular 780 classified cards and placed all my VRM and VRAM heatsinks directly over those components. So basically it looks like VRAM sandwiched to thermal pad sandwiched to ACX base plate as a heat spreader sandwiched to the heatsink directly over each VRAM basically.

I was very interested in seeing the MSI or Asus ones since those has their own backplanes but I have some 780 ti back plates on their way so I'm fine within that. But the kingwin is it(?) that has the awesome VRM and VRAM heatsink plate looks awesome for mounting with the g10 setups.

*But im sure most would say just hold onto the old coolers for any future RMAs if something were to go wrong. According to evga you can (so long as the warranty stick does not get removed) use after market coolers and if you have any issues you can RMA the card but you just have to put it all back together as you received it or they will discard those parts you send it in with that arent part of the "stock" setup. They do state that if there is any damaged parts, or burn marks the warranty is clearly void.*

*I really wanna hear your opinions on this tho guys...*
What do you guys think about using a base plate like that on the ACX cooler, like i mentioned using heatsinks on the plate, as opposed to directly on the VRAM and PCB? I was thinking of even replacing the stock thermal pads for my card with some phobya thermal pads. I thinks these 7W/mk 1.5mm thick thermal pads would work great but idk how much of a difference it would make.
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-Thermal-Pad-XT-7Wmk-15mm-120x20mm-for-Ramplex_20846.html

I actually happen to have a few strips of 5W/mk identical to the one in the link but am not sure if that would be worse than whats currently on my card. Im currently using enzotech BCC9 aka BMR-C1L(?) heatsinks, i know its the BMR-C1L ones for sure, but they barely fit.

*On another note:*
Also im not sure if this has been mentioned but i ordered 2 g10s, i got one from the first batch and 1 from the 2nd batch. The first batch was a pain, it sucks lining up the screws for the plate/mount that clips into the kraken x60/corsair h90 style blocks/pumps, and on my 780 tis i have to remove all the black rubber spacers for it to fit.
The 2nd batch gave me slightly different instructions and instead of this white rubber bumper with the removed black rubber spacers, i have nuts(?) basically a hexagon shaped screw deal that screws and keeps the main screws in place so the mounting is much much easier, the spacers it comes with also fit perfectly with the gtx 780ti but i opted for some rubber spacers i use to give me some better room for my heatsinks under the nzxt g10 plate that i have on the ACX base plate.




Whether using the white rubber spacers or the screw on nuts with the flat spacers the plate with the foam removed fits perfectly over the backplate and the backplate came with thermal pads and holes for air to get to all the important bits thats why i wound up doing all this lil modding stuff; plus its a lot of fun.

Right before i mounted the g10 i realized i had forgot to put heatsinks for i believe 4 possibly 3 of the VRAMs so that last pick you can see some shorter heatsinks since i didnt have any of the enzotech ones left at the time.

Heres a link to the heatsinks im a fan of, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036G3E8A/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Scorpion49

Mine finally arrived yesterday, I didn't even know it was shipped. Only almost 3 months after I ordered it isn't bad I guess. Too bad I already bought one locally AND sold the GPU it was intended to be used on.


----------



## anubis1127

Not like you have a shortage of GPUs.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Mine finally arrived yesterday, I didn't even know it was shipped. Only almost 3 months after I ordered it isn't bad I guess. Too bad I already bought one locally AND sold the GPU it was intended to be used on.


lol to replace a busted 780 i wound up learning the hard way didnt fit without some modding using the acx plate and the g10, i almost wound up getting the classified card since im a total sucker for labeling "classified" *drool* and since i saw the backplate for it it right away i almost hit buy it now on amazon until i luckily caught, "can take 1-2 months to ship" so i checked the 780 ti i purchased before and it was in stock amazon prime so speedy shipping wins over classified cards, hopefully by wensday ill have everything ready to go for that 2nd cards installation.


----------



## Exothermic1982

Does anyone know if two g10s will fit on a matx board like a maximus v gene?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exothermic1982*
> 
> Does anyone know if two g10s will fit on a matx board like a maximus v gene?


Not without extensive modification and a low profile fan. By default, the G10 + components are taller than 2 PCI slots.


----------



## Exothermic1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Not without extensive modification and a low profile fan. By default, the G10 + components are taller than 2 PCI slots.


Damn that sucks balls.


----------



## cravinmild

^^^ lol ^^^

I got a mental image and now need to go brush my teeth


----------



## TheMadHatta

On what cards my GTX 780 ti at the moment with ACX cooler base plate a 780 back plate and full g10 assembly and the oversized arctic F9 pro fan takes 2 slots with room for my asus or creative sound cards on top and a dual PCI slot 120mm double fan cooler fitting directly underneath if I wanted to run my 780 ti any of my other pciex16 slots


----------



## carolkarine

So I just talked to an NZXT rep on their chat page. this is what I got:



as you can see, there are apparently problems with the black G10 brackets that are preventing them from shipping. originally I had wanted red, but it was unavailable at the time of ordering so I settled for a black one, so this switch is fine for me.

I'm just wondering: what's wrong with the black G10's?


----------



## TheMadHatta

They are a pain in the @$$ to install, if you dont get the 2nd shipment version your gonna have your work cut out for you and even then you still have to be very smart about the mounting and then the screws stil wont line up with the g10 adapter, but you can get the block on, twist it a tiny bit to line up so it locks, and get 2 of the screws in then work the other 2 in while not moving the block around much

Both my black brackets work but i wouldnt recommend anyone use them without some sorta plate so you dont bend the pcb and even with the base plate i dont feel safe and am dying for those back plates or i wouldnt have modded one from the 780 series to fit the ti

Could be theyve realized they clearly need to work some things out and make some big improvements so less people like myself risk burning a perfectly nice and fairly new 780 ti due to a lack of info out there and wanting to mount the g10 with some sorta plate, and with proper VRM/VRAM cooling, i would not recomend using the thing without heatsinks for those parts, and i dont like the idea of putting the heatsinks directly on my VRAM, and applying it to the pcb directly, eh i dont like the look at all... soo bootleg, yes more bootleg than my back plate i whiped a dremel at lol


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I used a dremel with a sander attachment. I shaved down the nibs to the posts, so the screws are still usable. One could cut part of the post off, as well, and still be able to use the screws.
> 
> I was going to do testing between the included NZXT 92mm fan and my Scythe GT AP-12, but I don't want to go through the hassle of re-installing the G10


awesome thanks !!!. well i got my G10 today !!!! being that i cant wait till friday for my ACX cooler to come in and i have a free nigh,. im going to just install the G10 now with the heatsinks i bought from frozencpu. let the fun begin!!!!


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> awesome thanks !!!. well i got my G10 today !!!! being that i cant wait till friday for my ACX cooler to come in and i have a free nigh,. im going to just install the G10 now with the heatsinks i bought from frozencpu. let the fun begin!!!!


Well good luck my hats off to ya, this project felt and feels so bootleg/shady I'm still anxious to install my 2nd g10 when the other GPU arrives... Anxious in a bad way lol. I still can't believe I was lucky enough to get one too bad the 2nd one I'm gonna install is a black one and of their first shipment it's gonna be a b*** to install

Btw what TIM is everyone using I'm enjoying my prolimatech pk3 but I'm still enjoying my ole as5 on my cpu, thinking about slapping either some pk1 or pk3 on there or tying noctuas good stuff out

EDIT:Valkyrie what kind GPU are u using that u think u can pull those crazy tall enzotech heats inks off with? There's only 3 or 4 VRAMs of the like like 10 others that isn't covered by the g10 plate on my 780ti mine are only 9mm tall and I'd say they're half a mm away from touching the g10 plate, granted I do have the ACX base plate installed over my VRAM


----------



## staryoshi

I use MX-4 on everything. Arctic Silver 5 needs to go EOL as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## maynard14

mine got a bit of bend on the card when i installed the BLACK nzxt g10,. im i bit worried so i just loosen the screws,, but after i did loose the screws a bit my temp went up







... i think my antec kuhler is not leveled on its cooper cooler? so what i did is tighten it again but its a bit of a curved,..

should i worry? btw im using Noctua nth1 and it serves me well,


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have a GTX 780 Lightning. I'm just using the stock unisink on the memory/vrm area (similar to that on a EVGA ACX), the 92mm fan included with the bracket, and have a 140mm case fan (with filter) intake on the side panel vent of my case.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with installation. On the 780 Lightning I did have to remove the "GPU Reactor" but I knew that going in, so no big deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yep, that is it.
> 
> The GPU Reactor is for cleaner power delivery, or oc stability, to me its just marketing nonsense. Some of the benchers have tried the card on LN2, and there was very little difference with it on or off from what I understand.


I have taken my Lightning up to 1529Mhz with this bracket without the GPU reactor installed... It's marketing .... pretty much...

Did you not install the rubber grommets on yours? I had to leave mine out due to the screws being too short.. Deadpool sent me some longer screws, but I haven't put them on yet.

Here is a video I made. I guess I got a rare black one?









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU6Kd2VwYag


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> mine got a bit of bend on the card when i installed the BLACK nzxt g10,. im i bit worried so i just loosen the screws,, but after i did loose the screws a bit my temp went up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i think my antec kuhler is not leveled on its cooper cooler? so what i did is tighten it again but its a bit of a curved,..
> 
> should i worry? btw im using Noctua nth1 and it serves me well,


As far as bend in the graphics card overall, a lil droop from what ive seen is no problem, i can stand it and refuse to have something like that anywhere near me lol, but if you check out the arctic cooler that has 3 fans for the gtx 780 ti, its basically like these g10s, just the 4 screws and a bracket/plate on the back, and the weight of the fans and everything when the card is installed makes the card sag, and consiering how many people use that cooler, and that its still being sold and made by a company i trust a lot with product quality, i dont think a litle bend really can be all that bad, id just rather not risk it, thus the reason behind my base plate backplate with g10 assembly setup im going with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I have taken my Lightning up to 1529Mhz with this bracket without the GPU reactor installed... It's marketing .... pretty much...
> 
> Did you not install the rubber grommets on yours? I had to leave mine out due to the screws being too short.. Deadpool sent me some longer screws, but I haven't put them on yet.
> 
> Here is a video I made. I guess I got a rare black one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU6Kd2VwYag


I saw your vid not too long ago when i was digging around for more g10 information, but we both have the same one, thats the first shipment of them i believe, i can get by just fine with a backplate and my acx cooler base late just using the white rubber spacers but no black rubber grommets or what have you. My 2nd g10 that arrived a month later which was like within the past week had nuts instead of rubber spacers, the rubber spacers dont do anything 'sept act as spacers so the screws go every which way, with the nuts you can tighten them down so the screws wont go anywhere and line up easier. There are flatter spacers id recommend using that come with the nuts but i went with the rubber ones over the flatter plastic'ier ones since it helps the clearance for my heatsinks.

PS: i saw that gpu reactor before what exactly is it, and whats the point, from the sound of it from what your saying it sounds like its not really worth even using. I was curious when i saw it a while back, but i didnt really go past that "huh i wonder what that does or is for" thought


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> As far as bend in the graphics card overall, a lil droop from what ive seen is no problem, i can stand it and refuse to have something like that anywhere near me lol, but if you check out the arctic cooler that has 3 fans for the gtx 780 ti, its basically like these g10s, just the 4 screws and a bracket/plate on the back, and the weight of the fans and everything when the card is installed makes the card sag, and consiering how many people use that cooler, and that its still being sold and made by a company i trust a lot with product quality, i dont think a litle bend really can be all that bad, id just rather not risk it, thus the reason behind my base plate backplate with g10 assembly setup im going with.
> I saw your vid not too long ago when i was digging around for more g10 information, but we both have the same one, thats the first shipment of them i believe, i can get by just fine with a backplate and my acx cooler base late just using the white rubber spacers but no black rubber grommets or what have you. My 2nd g10 that arrived a month later which was like within the past week had nuts instead of rubber spacers, the rubber spacers dont do anything 'sept act as spacers so the screws go every which way, with the nuts you can tighten them down so the screws wont go anywhere and line up easier. There are flatter spacers id recommend using that come with the nuts but i went with the rubber ones over the flatter plastic'ier ones since it helps the clearance for my heatsinks.
> 
> PS: i saw that gpu reactor before what exactly is it, and whats the point, from the sound of it from what your saying it sounds like its not really worth even using. I was curious when i saw it a while back, but i didnt really go past that "huh i wonder what that does or is for" thought


here is mine,,

notice the gpu core is a bit bend


----------



## valkyrie743

i just got done putting mine together. the Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011 are a tad to tall







they hit the back of the plate and the fan







they took over 30 minutes to just install because of the crappy thermal pad tape whatever it is that came with it. so in a fit of rage i just took them off and kept my ram heatinks on there.

installation was not to bad. the Foam pad on the back plate is kinda of thick. it acts as a riser in a sense to add tension to everything so you're able to lock down the plate but imo i think thats why some people are having issues with installing the plate. longer screws for some would fix it but also using a thinner foam pad could have helped as well but i have no idea how short the screws were for the people having that issue. right now it seems good. im very ocd and i dont see any warping of my board. i was kinda nervous though twisting the thumb screws. i dont want to over tighten it and end up with a cracked gpu core like that one user on here with his 290X, but at the same time i dont want to under tighten them.

ill post pictures in a little. i took a bunch. there is a few of them showing the board NOT warping !!!







so its a good start.

well be back in a little. about to go install. can decided where to mount the rad and if i i should do push or pull with it ???

also for TheMadHatta. i used Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100017

ive been using this stuff for years with cpu's and it works as far as i can tell lol.


----------



## TheMadHatta

For sure thats kinda what i expected everyone has their TIM and it works for them, i was so used to using AS5 for like 5+ years that i forgot... maybe theres new stuff... lol anyways, yeah i hear the mx4 the ceramic or w/e and the noctua nh1 seems to be the popular options, i dont hear many ppl using the prolimatech pk3, but i love the stuff, its a little thick so the pk1 works better like the AS5 but the noctua stuff i think is all around great but temp wise im sure theres such a minimal difference its just almost up to personal preference so long as its up to par. I remembe reading someone saying, as long as its something in a tube that came with a heatsink or that you look for it should be good enough and better than AS5.

Anyways sorry for the random TIM talk, anyways the bend i cant really see it, im used to seeing this much droop and people not having issues, heres the level of droop that would start to worry me if it got any worse...


I saw similar droop from the arctic 3 120mm fan cooler for the gtx 780 ti, but i couldnt find the picture when i was looking through google pics atm.

If anything even with my back plate and acx base plate sandwiching with the g10 plate, i could say theres almost the tiniest bit of bend just from how tight the screws are it was just a crazy tight fit cuz i wanted some high pressure style fitting and opted for rubber spacers in pace of these flatter spacers that go with the black acx back plate that has the bolts screw on and hold the screws in place on the back plate.

As far as too much pressure i hear peope saying with the screw issues like i had, had i not removed the black rubber spacers or w/e that no more than a half turn on the screws ends or it would be applying to much pressure. I was blown away at how impossible of a fit it was when i first tried it until someone mentioned taking off those black rubber spacer washers dealies.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i just got done putting mine together. the Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011 are a tad to tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they hit the back of the plate and the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took over 30 minutes to just install because of the crappy thermal pad tape whatever it is that came with it. so in a fit of rage i just took them off and kept my ram heatinks on there.
> 
> installation was not to bad. the Foam pad on the back plate is kinda of thick. it acts as a riser in a sense to add tension to everything so you're able to lock down the plate but imo i think thats why some people are having issues with installing the plate. longer screws for some would fix it but also using a thinner foam pad could have helped as well but i have no idea how short the screws were for the people having that issue. right now it seems good. im very ocd and i dont see any warping of my board. i was kinda nervous though twisting the thumb screws. i dont want to over tighten it and end up with a cracked gpu core like that one user on here with his 290X, but at the same time i dont want to under tighten them.
> 
> ill post pictures in a little. i took a bunch. there is a few of them showing the board NOT warping !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its a good start.
> 
> well be back in a little. about to go install. can decided where to mount the rad and if i i should do push or pull with it ???
> 
> also for TheMadHatta. i used Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100017
> 
> ive been using this stuff for years with cpu's and it works as far as i can tell lol.


Yeah you wanna go for something like the ones i mentioned before and i believe linked, i checked what other people were using and it seemed these applied directly to the VRAM were perfect, for me i was able to pull it off with the acx plate but if you go back and look at the pics i posted u can see how insanely close they are to the g10 plate thought so i barely squeaked by with some luck on that.
The enzotechs you want are the shorter versions of what you purchased on the box it says "Enzotech BCC9(BMR-C1L) Memory Ramsink" I believe the BCC9 is the line or class so to speak and BMR-C1L is like the specific model or version. Theres tons of those guys on amazon and ebay, i havent checked newegg but ust make sure it says BMR-C1L in the title of the product if you chose to buy these and you should be set. They come in packs of 8 and i needed 12 to cover all my VRAM on my 780ti and 4 to get near the VRM and then i used another 4 where i found it necessary.

*EDIT:* Sorry for the double post, sleep deprived brain over here *points at self*









*EDIT2:* I come bearing gifts in the form of pix










Original instructions for the first g10 that i acquired.


A close up of the white spacers, idk what i did with the black rubbery washers that originally were on this thing they kinda got messed up when i pulled em off...


Pay close attention to the fact that these instructions for my 2nd g10 show the nuts but more importantly the washers that go along with it in the 2nd picture on the instructions/manual.


This is the rubber washer i use atm between the nuts and the board itself, the flatter one with the squared off edges on the inside of the circle is what you would normally use with the 2nd g10 set as the spacers that go over the nuts.


Sorry for the lame quality, using my iphone and it sux at macro but this was to show the difference in thickness.

And finally....

Both the thin spacer you should use, and the ruber washer i like for fitting with my heatsinks and acx plate will allow for enough room for a back plate. You need to take the foam off the nzxt back plate of course but the spacers hit the pcb and theres barely any visible space but it its there so i know the nzxt plate isnt putting pressure on the gtx backplate . Also the white spacers alone will do the same with the back plates, giving you just the right amount of room.

*EDIT EDIT EDITs abound!







*
I thought this link would be worthy to take note of...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NRHRWwrm0M - GTX 580: Updated Methodology For Removing the Cooler & Replacing Thermal Compound (Linus Tech Tips)

Mainly because i find linus (from linus tech tips) seriously knows what hes talking about, but you always need to take everything with a grain of salt. The main thing is that he mentions in this video that nvidia mentioned or told him that when they assemble the card at the factory they are compressed to a specific compression, it sounds like a very specific amount of pressure, but nothing id worry over, i just wouldnt leave the plate off over night, and just to make sure the thermal pads dont move around if you are keeping a base plate or heat spread plate whatever you wanna call it. Im stil considering replacing the thermal pads with thermal tape that i like to see if that would actually help at all or just at least make it feel safer and cleaner rather than these pads like on my current card that ive been working around and dirtying up.


----------



## valkyrie743

why bother putting the heatsinks over the ACX unisink? are they helping out that much over just using the acx unisink?

I got my card up and running and i have to say that im impressed. my temps after 20 minutes of vally at ultra 8xAA @1920x1080. never went past 43C (stock speeds).!!!!! the part of the pcb where the VRM's are i think, gets about the same temps as it did with the stock cooler. i cont have a IR thermometer yet. may go pick one up tomorrow but so far with NOTHING on the vrm's. they seem to be ok. not going to overclock though until i get my ACX cooler friday. thank god for the Titan black and EVGA. the unisink plate will fit the 780 Ti perfect









have my X40 mounted with pull config with stock fan that came with it. will be getting a GT being that i think this fan that came with the X40 is kinda noisy even at the lowest speed the nzxt kraken controler lets me set it to (1000RPM) its quiet just makes a whirl louder than my stock 140mm fans that came with my corsair Air 540. the 92MM fan that comes with the G10 imo is fine. i dont hear it so im happy. lol

so far im just really happy with this. im shocked that im sitting under 45C under full load. thats just NUTS. i thought i would be hitting 50C or more. and the fact that i have my rad fan speed to the lowest that software allows me to set it to is just awesome.

i have some pictures ill post in a little. also thinking about making a video just showing off the cooler and my set up.







just heads up. i have a bad accent / speech impediment (cant say words with "R" in them right) lol


----------



## TheMadHatta

congrats did u have a specific res u were having the load at, i was using revtuner and benchmarked some crazy 10 9 aspect ratio of like 4k by smomthing res and it never went past 53 or 54 and at 1920x1080 with maxed out setting and just letting it burn in i didnt see it go past around the same numbers as you low 40s i believe both tests were full load but im too exhausted to recall all the details about the testing i did because im having a BSOD that im too lazy to troubleshoot atm that i think is due to a usb dispaly i purchased to fit in my 5.25 drive bay, its made by alpha cool. So yeah im just working on my desk and 2nd desktop atm while i chat it up in here.

Yeah its too bad we cant monitor the VRM temps like on the amd r9 290x or at least i think you can on that card, i remember reading some video card shoot out article and they mentioned one card being able to monitor those temps and having to use a IR thermometer, i might pick one up myself too actually if i had any money left after sinking it into this 2nd 780 ti lol


----------



## valkyrie743

TEMP UPDATE!! OVERCLOCKED

my overclock i ran with my stock cooler is as follows
106 power Target
+124 core (1000mhz) stock core clock is 876mhz) for my card.

temps hit 47C max. same fan speeds on rad.

before i had my memory at +200 (1850mhz) but when i touched the ram heatsinks, they felt way to hot to my liking (without a ir temp) so i just left the memory clock speeds at stock (which is 1750mhz).

about to go run heaven right now and let that run for a 15 minutes and while its running go take a shower. about to go to bed unless the g10 uses its awesome powers and keeps me up benching more lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> why bother putting the heatsinks over the ACX unisink? are they helping out that much over just using the acx unisink?


Cooler temps are always better while OC'ing, even if its 5-10c difference







, and for you that run stock or mild OC's, the passive heatsink would be sufficient, but for people like me that want to push their GPU's to the max, we need every bit of drop in temperature we can get.









I currently run my 770's as high as 1424Mhz (core), 2028Mhz (mem) on air, and i'll like to go as high as 1600Mhz if possible







. I don't just trust the little fan NZXT provided for cooling my V-ram at such high OC's. That's why i want to slap on as much heatsinks as possible lol


----------



## anubis1127

A couple more pics of mine installed:



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## valkyrie743

ah ok. yeah, at those clocks i would want all the cooling i need. lol


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Cooler temps are always better while OC'ing, even if its 5-10c difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and for you that run stock or mild OC's, the passive heatsink would be sufficient, but for people like me that want to push their GPU's to the max, we need every bit of drop in temperature we can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently run my 770's as high as 1424Mhz (core), 2028Mhz (mem) on air, and i'll like to go as high as 1600Mhz if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't just trust the little fan NZXT provided for cooling my V-ram at such high OC's. That's why i want to slap on as much heatsinks as possible lol


You keeping the stock thermal pads between the plate and the actual components? I don't know if I should attempt using high end thermal tape/pads of my own. By the way the arctic F9 pro 90 mm fan is unbelievable on the g10 that's what I'm using on mine, heck if I wasn't limited by space I'd have fu trying my 80 to 120mm adapter, cut out any plastic thats needlessly in the way and slap a prolimatech sleek 140mm on the 120 mount or even phanteks 140mm PWM fans that have 120mm mounting. I actually have an adapter allowing me to use EVGA precision to control my VRM cooling fan and could control my rad fans just find to because of the arctic f9 pros PST feature. That could easily control the prolimatechs sleek or phanteks pwm.


----------



## milesdsc

Will this fit on R9 280x dual-x? dual-x is the cheapest 280x out there. I'm planning to buy the toxic edition but when I saw this, I think I'll buy the dual-x.









TIA!


----------



## valkyrie743

here are a few pictures. sorry for the bad quality and lightning. uploading a video of my thoughts on youtube now. note that you see the copper heatsinks one of the pictures. took that right before mounting and finding out that they are a tad to long


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesdsc*
> 
> Will this fit on R9 280x dual-x? dual-x is the cheapest 280x out there. I'm planning to buy the toxic edition but when I saw this, I think I'll buy the dual-x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


I'm not sure technically there's a list of GPUs/Coolers it supports but I can't remember where to find it at the moment. But I know there's stuff not listed that works fine. Maybe this link will help, I chatted in this thread with a friend when I was taking my first whack at this project, he got a 290x working perfectly to his satisfaction and I really like the setup, he posts pics so check the other 2 pages of this thread.
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=60054

Do I spot some cougar 140 blue led hdb fans there valk? I love cougar soooo much








I actually have 2 of those right next to me to throw in my backup build.

Nice pix though always happy to see new cards being prepped for the g10 and I love the builds look and setup in general... By the way do you like those aluminum heatsinks and what did you use to apply them, thermal tape, or that thermal glue stuff?

Also to comment on something said earlier about heats inks on plates that are technically already heat spreaders or heatsinks themselves, I've found it really helps considering how hot the plate can get and how much better the cooling can be before even talking over locking, he'll the back of the card can get pretty damn warm I not hot at least my GTX 780 to does on the back, I can't wait to get that back plate I ordered and throw some thermal tape in a couple spots of that aswell.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Cooler temps are always better while OC'ing, even if its 5-10c difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and for you that run stock or mild OC's, the passive heatsink would be sufficient, but for people like me that want to push their GPU's to the max, we need every bit of drop in temperature we can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently run my 770's as high as 1424Mhz (core), 2028Mhz (mem) on air, and i'll like to go as high as 1600Mhz if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't just trust the little fan NZXT provided for cooling my V-ram at such high OC's. That's why i want to slap on as much heatsinks as possible lol
> 
> 
> 
> You keeping the stock thermal pads between the plate and the actual components? I don't know if I should attempt using high end thermal tape/pads of my own. By the way the arctic F9 pro 90 mm fan is unbelievable on the g10 that's what I'm using on mine, heck if I wasn't limited by space I'd have fu trying my 80 to 120mm adapter, cut out any plastic thats needlessly in the way and slap a prolimatech sleek 140mm on the 120 mount or even phanteks 140mm PWM fans that have 120mm mounting. I actually have an adapter allowing me to use EVGA precision to control my VRM cooling fan and could control my rad fans just find to because of the arctic f9 pros PST feature. That could easily control the prolimatechs sleek or phanteks pwm.
Click to expand...

Yeah... I'll just leave them there for now, i don't really want to push the V-ram too far, i'm just going for more stability on my current 2028Mhz OC. I'll focus more on the core.


----------



## milesdsc

Just wondering if dual-x, vapor-x and toxic editions of sapphire 280x are the same? and will the G10 fit? thanks!


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesdsc*
> 
> Just wondering if dual-x, vapor-x and toxic editions of sapphire 280x are the same? and will the G10 fit? thanks!


(EDIT: i looked over all the mentioend cards and they will all work with a g10, and they all look to have the same spec only different coolers, so it doesnt matter which you pick, except that one i believe the toxic looked like it might have a different display port or two.)

Im very tired so pls forgive the terrible structure rambling and redundancies.I keep refferring to 780 ti cards because thats what im familiar with and i know its the same with the amd cards, theres different versions from different companies but its still all based on a specific card.

*TLDR:* The g10 wil fit on all those cards yes, just like it would all the 780 ti cards whether it be MSI or PNY or gigabyte. When it comes down to the different versions if its just different clock speeds or if its completely different versions like the evga classified kingpin vs evga superclocked card the difference will be in the quality of the components when you get into OCing that is. Fresh out of the box its a different story though and thats why you have different clock speeds on several different evga 780 ti cards. Also for example this is just bells and whistles i forget what its called but its basically like a gpu attachment someone i think maybe Valkyrie mentioned it and linked a video and you can see theres an extra part that covers the backside for the gpu i believe it is that basically helps keep the overclocking more stable from my understanding. The MSI lightning cooler version has this and i believe you need to remove it if you wanted to install a g10.

*The long version i wrote up:*
I'm not familiar with AMD cards, I'm just used to always defaulting to EVGA or Asus Nvidia, but im figuring it's the same deal as nvidias distributors/partners or what ever you call them. Just google a review and look to see if it's a "reference" or stock card, if so its just some bells and whistles that make the difference as in the cooler.
Now if its something like say the kingpin classified gtx 780 ti which i would kill to have vs my superclocked gtx 780 ti, technically they would both work the same and have the same stats, but where the difference is, is in the quality of the components on the cards. Youll find that one will hold you back when trying to compare the two cards at which can be overclocked higher at a stable level.
Sorry for funky wording im at the end of my night here. So technically you could save yourself a ton and just get the regular gtx 780 ti in my case since im an nvidia baby, and just make sure to keep it cooled properly by the way you setup the heatsinks and what not with the g10 since its fairly do it yourself... or almost modding level for the g10s imo right now.
Its not technically modding is it? I just know that everyone can use the same card mount the g10 and wind up with different cards afterwards so to speak based on choice of heatsinks, backplates, and any aftermarket cooler parts. So the thing is your gonna hit your OCing ceiling way faster with the stock card. Now im no pro so someone please correct me if im wrong, but still...
Just watch out mainly for vram amounts obviously, i cant remember if it was the 780 ti or the titan where there was like a 1 or 2 gig vram version and then a 3+ gig vram version.. Other than vram i cant think of anything that would be different since you can change the clocks of all the variants to match that of another card.
Personally i just like to make sure the cards match for example i bought a super clocked 780 ti with the acx cooler even though i would have been fine matching mine with a basic evga version, but i want them to have the same components and i dont wanna fiddle with OCing just yet, my build still isnt as stable as id like before i can start messing with the clock speeds, voltage, and all that.

Now theres one thing i know im missing but im so sleep deprived i think im gonna have to wrap it up there, hopefully that info helps.
And please do keep in mind i consider myself a novice with all of this and its still fairly fresh to me but ive done my homework and done tons of research and what not.
Please feel free to educate me, ive taught myself everything i know with very little forum contact tbh, but i put in the work when i look into anything specific.


----------



## Shaded War

Wow, absolutely NO cooling on the ram chips or VRMs. How can that be acceptable?

I thought these sort of add on coolers need small heatsinks you paste onto the ram and VRMs like the Arctic Accelero's I bought for my 7970s.


----------



## valkyrie743

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KrvwF9zViA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KronosNJ

So i finally got my G10 in the mail. I was part of batch 3. Ill post up if i had any issues or if install went well.


----------



## devdevil85

I just got mine installed and am noticing a huge variation between idle and max load (32C - 102C). I have the Sapphire 100352-2L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5. I put a decent size dot in the middle of the GPU prior to putting the water block on it. I also have my water pump set to Max with a Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition fan in pull configuration. Any ideas? I requested the longer screws be sent to me since I had a tough time getting enough threading to get the screws on. I didn't want to tighten them down too much to cause warping or bending of the metal either. I'm really confused why I'm having this issue. Temps with stock cooler have been normal prior to the G10.


----------



## valkyrie743

you need a shim for the gpu. I'm know some AMD gpu's are even with the plate around them and don't make full contact to the gpu with a standard heatsink.


----------



## bmgjet

Just get a straight edge, put it across the core and protective shim. Youll see if you need a coper shim then.

Neither of my 7970s needed a shim even tho every bit of info I could find on the net said it required one.


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KrvwF9zViA&feature=youtu.be


Wow! You have a bit of accent Valkyrie don't you?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devdevil85*
> 
> I just got mine installed and am noticing a huge variation between idle and max load (32C - 102C). I have the Sapphire 100352-2L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5. I put a decent size dot in the middle of the GPU prior to putting the water block on it. I also have my water pump set to Max with a Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition fan in pull configuration. Any ideas? I requested the longer screws be sent to me since I had a tough time getting enough threading to get the screws on. I didn't want to tighten them down too much to cause warping or bending of the metal either. I'm really confused why I'm having this issue. Temps with stock cooler have been normal prior to the G10.


This might help:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html?tl=g8c487s2034

I had a Crossfire of 7950 Vapox-X a couple months ago. That was nice horsepower, but it looked tricky (because of lack of room and the shim issue) and expensive (2 x G10 + 2 x H75) to install 2 G10 on those.

So I changed that to a R9 290. and the 2 shims I purchased from FrozenCPU are still in a box


----------



## devdevil85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14971/ex-blc-1051/EK-VGA_Supreme_HF_HD7970_Cu_Adapter.html?tl=g8c487s2034
> 
> I had a Crossfire of 7950 Vapox-X a couple months ago. That was nice horsepower, but it looked tricky (because of lack of room and the shim issue) and expensive (2 x G10 + 2 x H75) to install 2 G10 on those.
> 
> So I changed that to a R9 290. and the 2 shims I purchased from FrozenCPU are still in a box


Alright, just ordered it. Hopefully this along with the longer screws will provide me with better contact because the heat is definitely not dissipating due to bad contact somewhere....

Anyone else have this issue?

Thanks Shine6


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KrvwF9zViA&feature=youtu.be


Nice video man. When you get the ACX thermal plate installed you should be able to push her pretty hard when overclocking.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Wow! You have a bit of accent Valkyrie don't you?


yeah lol. grew up in a part of maryland that thought that i talked fine when i was in school..... never could break how i speak so now stuck with it lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Nice video man. When you get the ACX thermal plate installed you should be able to push her pretty hard when overclocking.


yeah cant wait. not really thrilled about having to tear down the set up lol but whatever if it gives me piece of mind that my vrm's will be somewhat cooler then thats all that matters







plus i may play around with where i mount my rad . i was just going to mount it in the back and just move my back exhaust fan to the top but idk yet. i like having a clean flow of air coming from the front to the cpu then out the back so i may not mess with that.

UPDATE!!!!

i bought a IR thermometer from home depot last night. still trying to figure out how close it is to accurate lol. i ran valley last night for about 15 minutes then used it and the max reading i would get with it was over the VRM / CHOKE part of the pcb backside and it hit a max of 52C imo that seems kinda of low being that when i put my finger there to feel it. it feels as hot as it did with the stock HSF and and the card gpu running at 82C. guess being that its the back side its not getting the full force of the heat or the gun is not reading right? who knows lol. seems to pick up the ambient of my room ok. so i guess its working lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> yeah lol. grew up in a part of maryland that thought that i talked fine when i was in school..... never could break how i speak so now stuck with it lol.
> yeah cant wait. not really thrilled about having to tear down the set up lol but whatever if it gives me piece of mind that my vrm's will be somewhat cooler then thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i may play around with where i mount my rad . i was just going to mount it in the back and just move my back exhaust fan to the top but idk yet. i like having a clean flow of air coming from the front to the cpu then out the back so i may not mess with that.
> 
> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> *i bought a IR thermometer from home depot last night. still trying to figure out how close it is to accurate lol. i ran valley last night for about 15 minutes then used it and the max reading i would get with it was over the VRM / CHOKE part of the pcb backside and it hit a max of 52C imo that seems kinda of low being that when i put my finger there to feel it. it feels as hot as it did with the stock HSF and and the card gpu running at 82C. guess being that its the back side its not getting the full force of the heat or the gun is not reading right? who knows lol. seems to pick up the ambient of my room ok. so i guess its working lol*


With my IR thermometer, I get about a 15-20C variance going from the back of the PCB to directly on the VRMs. More than likely, you are in the 65-75C range on the VRM's.


----------



## yukkerz

Got my g10 today. Was going to order heat sinks but I think I am going to go the same route with the ACX thermal plate.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> With my IR thermometer, I get about a 15-20C variance going from the back of the PCB to directly on the VRMs. More than likely, you are in the 65-75C range on the VRM's.


UPDATE !!!

yup im about the same. i was not using the gun right. it seems if i flash the laser RIGHT on the spot i want to read it reads below about a half an inch of the lazer. right now with NOTHING on the vrm's and heatsinks on the ram chips. with a mild overclock of 1000mhz on the core. (nothing on the memory) stock power target and stock voltages. i hit a max of 78C when i bumped the power target to 106. same overclock. it hit 82C.

granted i paused vally at a part where i was getting 99% power usage and 99% gpu usage. so not every game would hit that. most games i have capped at 60fps with msi afterburner, only game i come close to maxing the power limit on my gpu is bf4. but still if someone plans on running their G10 without heatsinks on the vrm.s DONT overclock it. imo 80C is way to hot for them. granted they are probably rated for 90C or something still does not help them last long and have a greater chance of burning one out.

getting my ACX cooler tomorrow. will update temps tomorrow.


----------



## phenom01

WoW didnt know the ACX came with a plate. I may be going with two Krakens on my 770s then. Any verdict on the best bang for the buck cooler?

*edit* by the looks of the frontplate it would be rather easy to stick some thermal tape heatsinks to it.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html?tl=g40c16s226

or maybe even a

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19415/cpu-aka-14/Akasa_1U_Server_Intel_Copper_CPU_Cooler_AK-CC064_Sockets_1366.html?tl=g40c14s578

and take the fan off? What the space like between the ACX plate and the optional fan.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> WoW didnt know the ACX came with a plate. I may be going with two Krakens on my 770s then. Any verdict on the best bang for the buck cooler?


all coolers will pretty much cool the same. i went with the X40 from nzxt being that it has longer tubing which helps if you want to mount it in the front or top of a big case. and its a 140mm rad over a 120mm. ive seen that the 140mm rads dont really give to much of a performance jump over the 120. just find the cheapest AIO on the compatibility list and go with that. personally i would go with the NZXT being that the extra tubing length is nice to have AND you can set custom fan profiles for the rad fan while other companies just plug straight into fan header and you have to manually control the speeds though your motherboard.

(also make sure that the pump is getting FULL 12V so it runs at full speed. either disable motherboard fan controls or buy a 3pin to molex adapter to use with the pump)


----------



## TheMadHatta

The ACX cooler plate will have a screw hole for that corner board screw near the back of the board/PC, so no need to go to Home Depot.

Also about the foam on the back plates I hate it but I think it's like you said for extra tensions/pressure for the heatsink/pump/water block for the g10. If you snag up a 780 ti back plate like I did off amazon it should have thermal pads that fit all round the 3 main chips on the back side of the board where the gpu is located. It will also leave holes for those 3 chips to get air. With that you can take off the foam and the spacers will be enough to keep the plate from making contact with the back plate and you still have the tension/pressure from the screws for the mount which is all you need in my opinion.

By the way fan wise I'd say get a prolimatech sleek 14 it's 120mm mounting 14mm thick and can pump just over 80 cfm at 16 dba, I'd recommend controlling it with the mobo or manually for sound. Otherwise phanteks fans are crazy good they also have 140s with 120 mounting and regular 140s they all have crazy rubber sound dampening and blow me away with an easy 84-86 cfm at 22 dba when running at 100%
Also keep in mind the closer the fan is mounted to the rad the louder it will be and more static pressure you would want but most modern fans are fine and you don't need to worry about static pressure when picking a fan. I'd recommend 2 cougar fans they are the best in terms of quiet levels over air flow but with enough air flow and static pressure to be more than enough. The 120mm HDB PMW cougar fans are quieter than the gentle typhoons and I'd recommend 'em I've the typhoons.

I own pretty much every fan worth mentioning on the market for rads or general case cooling even for stuff like the g10 I've got 40mm 80mm and 90-92mm fans. I'm a nut when it comes to perfecting airflow and sound levels and still experiment all the time, I've tried a fully setup fully working current version of corsair link 2 for cooling, and it's more trouble than its worth, I've done the ai suite II fan Xperia control method, the straight bios fan method, and manual method with all kinds of fans and so far like the fan xpert combined with krakens x40 fan controller and an adapter so my rad and VRM and VRAM fans can all be controlled through EVGA precision x. So far it's my favorite setup but just not enough still so I'm gonna be trying this beta software to see if I can have full control over everything and full passive control set how I like all in one place.

EDIT EDIT EDIT: This was all written up on my ipad last night before i lost the text cuz safari crashed

just got done modding another back plate and am about to install my 2nd g10 on my 2nd 780 ti after i get rid of this stupid F***ing blue screen i caught like a cold thanks to the alphacool usb display i installed...
*
TONS AND TONS OF PIX AND INFO SOON TO COME YALL GET HYPED NOW!!!! XD*
Ummm so i got no help on my BSOD issue thread i posted, anybody here wanna help me out lol?
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2043407/bsod-thread-usbhub-sys-repair-software-safe.html#12776156


----------



## valkyrie743

what do you guys recommend is a quiet but good Static pressure 140mm fan. i forgot that the GT are only 120mm







and not 140. same goes with corsairs SP fans







they are all 120 no 140 SP yet)








i want to replace the 140mm fan that came with the X40 AIO.


----------



## staryoshi

I like the Noctua FLX http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16835608034


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I like the Noctua FLX http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16835608034


whats the difference from the FLX and the PWM? is it just the 4 pin PWM? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044

UPDATE THOUGHTS ON TEMPS

being how i cant let some things go ocd / my anxiety, i keep checking the vrm temps on my card. ive been playing bf4 lately and with this game i have everything maxed and also have internal resolution scale @ 135% (basiclly rendering higher resolution than what im playing at (1920x1080) ) some say its SSAA anyway with these settings my gpu power is always at 99% and 99% usage most of the time. well i checked my vrm temps and from what my IR thermometer is showing. the back of the pcb around the mosfets / chokes / vrm area i hit 80C. it could be more but who knows. thats just the surface temps of the pcb. i dont even what to know what the core temps of the vrm's them self are. i have NOT run and will never run furmark or any sort of test on my card but i still have these pictures ingrained in the back of my mind from the puget systems review

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

now im also thinking about doing what Yungbenny911 and others are doing and putting heatsinks on top of the ACX unisink (that should be here in less than 12 hours.)

TLR
if you have a high end card or a card that you want to overclock. i dont feel comfortable saying that stock g10 set up (just the 92mm fan) is enough. just something in my brain is eating away going. they are probably fine like this, they've done testing and they get the same temps if not a little cooler than using just the stock heat sink. but idk i dont feel convinced and i have no idea what these vrm's are rated for. 80C is HOT. i know gpu's and other computer components are rated for 95C or even higher but thats worse case scenarios. tj-maxx on my 2600 is 98C but thats when things start to throttle.

idk we'll see tomorrow. its 4 am i should go to bed. lol

i wish water cooling stuff was cheaper. i would love to go do a full water cooling setup for my cpu, and gpu.


----------



## Frizbeez

Guys, I just bought heatsinks for my VRMs and mosfets. Would a high quality 3M thermal adhesive tape do the work?


----------



## machz06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> whats the difference from the FLX and the PWM? is it just the 4 pin PWM? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044
> 
> UPDATE THOUGHTS ON TEMPS
> 
> being how i cant let some things go ocd / my anxiety, i keep checking the vrm temps on my card. ive been playing bf4 lately and with this game i have everything maxed and also have internal resolution scale @ 135% (basiclly rendering higher resolution than what im playing at (1920x1080) ) some say its SSAA anyway with these settings my gpu power is always at 99% and 99% usage most of the time. well i checked my vrm temps and from what my IR thermometer is showing. the back of the pcb around the mosfets / chokes / vrm area i hit 80C. it could be more but who knows. thats just the surface temps of the pcb. i dont even what to know what the core temps of the vrm's them self are. i have NOT run and will never run furmark or any sort of test on my card but i still have these pictures ingrained in the back of my mind from the puget systems review
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> now im also thinking about doing what Yungbenny911 and others are doing and putting heatsinks on top of the ACX unisink (that should be here in less than 12 hours.)
> 
> TLR
> if you have a high end card or a card that you want to overclock. i dont feel comfortable saying that stock g10 set up (just the 92mm fan) is enough. just something in my brain is eating away going. they are probably fine like this, they've done testing and they get the same temps if not a little cooler than using just the stock heat sink. but idk i dont feel convinced and i have no idea what these vrm's are rated for. 80C is HOT. i know gpu's and other computer components are rated for 95C or even higher but thats worse case scenarios. tj-maxx on my 2600 is 98C but thats when things start to throttle.
> 
> idk we'll see tomorrow. its 4 am i should go to bed. lol
> 
> i wish water cooling stuff was cheaper. i would love to go do a full water cooling setup for my cpu, and gpu.


How are you controlling the speed of the G10 fan?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Guys, I just bought heatsinks for my VRMs and mosfets. Would a high quality 3M thermal adhesive tape do the work?


I use 3M 8815 when I apply pcb heatsinks. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10223/thr-75/3M_8815_Thermally_Conductive_Adhesive_Transfer_Tape_-_2_x_2.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> whats the difference from the FLX and the PWM? is it just the 4 pin PWM? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044
> 
> UPDATE THOUGHTS ON TEMPS
> 
> being how i cant let some things go ocd / my anxiety, i keep checking the vrm temps on my card. ive been playing bf4 lately and with this game i have everything maxed and also have internal resolution scale @ 135% (basiclly rendering higher resolution than what im playing at (1920x1080) ) some say its SSAA anyway with these settings my gpu power is always at 99% and 99% usage most of the time. well i checked my vrm temps and from what my IR thermometer is showing. the back of the pcb around the mosfets / chokes / vrm area i hit 80C. it could be more but who knows. thats just the surface temps of the pcb. i dont even what to know what the core temps of the vrm's them self are. i have NOT run and will never run furmark or any sort of test on my card but i still have these pictures ingrained in the back of my mind from the puget systems review
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> now im also thinking about doing what Yungbenny911 and others are doing and putting heatsinks on top of the ACX unisink (that should be here in less than 12 hours.)
> 
> TLR
> if you have a high end card or a card that you want to overclock. i dont feel comfortable saying that stock g10 set up (just the 92mm fan) is enough. just something in my brain is eating away going. they are probably fine like this, they've done testing and they get the same temps if not a little cooler than using just the stock heat sink. but idk i dont feel convinced and i have no idea what these vrm's are rated for. 80C is HOT. i know gpu's and other computer components are rated for 95C or even higher but thats worse case scenarios. tj-maxx on my 2600 is 98C but thats when things start to throttle.
> 
> idk we'll see tomorrow. its 4 am i should go to bed. lol
> 
> i wish water cooling stuff was cheaper. i would love to go do a full water cooling setup for my cpu, and gpu.


The VRM's are probably safe in excess of 100C, but I understand your concern. I have never had the heat issues you are having with my Kepler Dynamics bracket and Prolimatech fan mount that holds two 120MM right below my card. My guess is that the 92MM that is included is just not sufficient enough to cool the card.


----------



## Frizbeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I use 3M 8815 when I apply pcb heatsinks. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10223/thr-75/3M_8815_Thermally_Conductive_Adhesive_Transfer_Tape_-_2_x_2.html


What is the temp of the vrm when you use the tapes


----------



## valkyrie743

ACX is in!!! about to go to a buds house (hes a mechanic) and going to use his dremel or whatever he has that can mod the 4 posts







.


----------



## carolkarine

http://www.nzxt.com/support/index.php?/News/NewsItem/View/11/please-read-kraken-g10-pre-orders-from-jan---feb-2014

So nzxt has owned up to the black bracket problem. They still haven't contacted me about switching colors or shipped anything. Lord knows I may order their products again but never from their ****ty store.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> What is the temp of the vrm when you use the tapes


I'm not using them with my G10 - I used them in the past with my Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid / GTX 670 FTW - So I can't speak to temps in this configuration. I've never had any issues using that tape in the past, though. (I just stocked up on some last week, too







)


----------



## Aonex

With the popularity of the G10, I'm wondering if other AIO cooler sellers will be coming up with their own GPU bracket.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> With the popularity of the G10, I'm wondering if other AIO cooler sellers will be coming up with their own GPU bracket.


You can almost bet Corsair is working on something.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You can almost bet Corsair is working on something.


i wont be surprised if corsair makes up AIO full gpu block. that covers the gpu as well as vrm and ram. do what antec did and relocate the pump to some place on the rad.


----------



## KronosNJ

So i finally installed mine today and fit great on my 660 GTX. No issues. Directions were good as well.


----------



## CamsX

Hi guys, first post ever on OCN. Very nice discussion you guys have going in here. Read most of the thread just to prepare for my installation. Many thanks to NZXT for stepping up and make innovative products available to non-hardcore enthusiasts like me.

I received my G10 2 days ago, which I believe came from the 3rd Batch. Had everything ready just waiting for the G10 to be installed on the hot card of my Sapphire 7970 Crossfire setup. Replaced my old H80i with a Kraken X60, which fits perfectly my CM HAF XM; got an H55 for the card setup, even tho I was considering the X40, but preferred not to risk the fitment as I expected the lower tank to interfere with my soundcard.

I'm so glad I went with Sapphire back then when I bought my cards, as it comes with heatsinks over the VRMs and VRAM. I even bought some shims expecting issues with the core.

The awesome part is that I'm running my hot card at 54°C Max on BF4 on high settings at 144hz averaging 120+fps (loving mantle). 90+% gpu load on most maps and VRMs only reach 65°C and 67°C maximum. "Cold" card VRMs reach 60°C even with the core reaching 65°C. Don't plan on running any synthetic benchmarks, but I'm very happy with the results, specially because the lowest ambient here is 26°C.

The bad part was that after the initial installation I was hitting 80+°C, which had me worried, thinking I got a bad H55 unit. Had to remove the shim, and luckily the core is the same height as the frame, so thermal paste was enough to guarantee contact. No real issues with the length of the screws.

The horrible part is that one of the screws was machined incorrectly, but fortunately the thumbscrew seems to be holding just fine.











Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Blakem99

For you guys without factory heatsinks on your vrm and who don't want to permanently attach them, this solution is working well for me.



I used an old erector set my son wasn't using and the 3m tape that came with the Enzotech mos-c1. Those heatsinks aren't going anywhere.


----------



## staryoshi

The 3m tape holds pretty well on its own IMO, but kudos for the creativity


----------



## Blakem99

Thanks. I just got nervous when I knocked one off pre-fitting the g10 on the card.


----------



## TheMadHatta

All this 3mm tape talk I was able to get my hands on some phobya 5c whateverb at 1.5mm thickness. From the research I did ppl were saying the 7c/whatever stuff was great but not crazy better than stock pads/tape. From the sound of things when ppl asked about 3mm tape on other forums for vram on any gpu the general responses sounded like 3mm was overkill and might be too thick, but then someone argued if anything it would be better which to me makes sense since more pressure on 3mm should transfer heat better than less pressure on 1.5mm.....

should i just go ahead and use my current tape for the my next card, nvidia says not to remove the plate because it messes with the thermal pads/tape, and after reading a really nice article all about thermal pads/tape they or it basically said once you remove say the acx plate, even once, youve pretty much heavily diminished the effectiveness of the tape/pads you applied or that came stack depending on the project.

What do you guys think about these opinions or info ive come across? Do you agree or disagree with any of it enough so to speak up?
Also again should i transfer the stock pads over to the modded acx plate (i think this is not the way to go) or should i just use the tape i have?
Also should i cut the tape accordingly, like they are in the acx pictures ppl have posted, or can i just lay down the tape across the entire area? I have plenty of tape to just lay it down for my 780 ti acx plate to cover all the VRAM and then have tons left over for the VRM tape.
Also just curious what ppl are using for their TIM application method, the spreading sound interesting but to easy to mess up, i dont like the X, but i like doing the line method but i just make sure its fatter and almost squiggly lol, i also give the heatsink a lil twist with presure to make sure its spread even, very minor twist.

And incase anyone is very bored i havent gone through all my cameras pictures to delete bad shots, but i have 300+ pics in a photobucket album u guys can see my botched 780, u can see the sucessful 780 g10 with heatsinks on the acx plate and a bunch of pics of me working on my nzxt switch 810 which i just keep changing around cuz i cant settle lol
http://s8.photobucket.com/user/sparktite/slideshow/G10%20Build%20Blog
http://s8.photobucket.com/user/sparktite/library/G10%20Build%20Blog

EDIT: Heads up if your gonna take a dremel to the acx you gotta do what i did, since i wanted to keep the backplate screws and i tried the method of shaving down each pillar, i wound up just lopping of the one furthest from the pci part that plugs into the mobo and the one closest to the ports on the back plate of the board that way imo i had the best 2 mounting holes for the backplate i made. Even then i have to cut back the post i left thats closest to the center of the board in order to make sure the heatsink wouldnt overlap onto it which is what fried 3 resistors on my old card







i didnt know i couldnt install it with the acx cooler and would need to do all this crazy research and trail and error and learn about a ton of video card related stuff lol, all a good lesson tho.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Finally installed my Kraken G10 GPU brackets and corsair H55's in push-pull layout (needed some zip ties). I'm so freaking impressed with the drop in temperature. As calculated, it dropped by 72%, and just 80$ each. (bracket and cooler). The antec formula 7 is the best thermal compound i have used.


----------



## carolkarine

Mine shipped, so once I get it I'll post temps and info w/ my press sample 7970.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally installed my Kraken G10 GPU brackets and corsair H55's in push-pull layout (needed some zip ties). I'm so freaking impressed with the drop in temperature. As calculated, it dropped by 72%, and just 80$ each. (bracket and cooler). The antec formula 7 is the best thermal compound i have used.


have u used prolimatechs pk3 before?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally installed my Kraken G10 GPU brackets and corsair H55's in push-pull layout (needed some zip ties). I'm so freaking impressed with the drop in temperature. As calculated, it dropped by 72%, and just 80$ each. (bracket and cooler). The antec formula 7 is the best thermal compound i have used.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally installed my Kraken G10 GPU brackets and corsair H55's in push-pull layout (needed some zip ties). I'm so freaking impressed with the drop in temperature. As calculated, it dropped by 72%, and just 80$ each. (bracket and cooler). The antec formula 7 is the best thermal compound i have used.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




got my acx cooler friday. didnt get time till today to sand down the posts. that took a while being that i didnt have the right tools to do it but finally got it sanded down enough to allow the AIO block on the gpu with the unisink thing on it.

so far the temps from my IR gun show maybe 5*c cooler give or take but i hit 79C on vally. i had it sitting at a part of it that hit 100% usage on power tdp as well as usage. let it sit there for 10 minutes.

the ram seems to be cooler. i added the heatsinks over top the unisink like someone else showed in pics. the back of the PCB feels the same. guess without internal temp readings i really cant say how much better its getting cooled.

the one downfall though is that, now my card has loud coil whine (probably from the vrm's or chokes. i have VERY slight coil whine before putting the unisink on and when i had the stock HSF but nothing that i could hear while gaming or just sitting at the desktop. now when im in a game i can hear it pretty clear and its quite annoying. i had a ref GTX 680 a while back with bad coil whine.







i guess from now on. im never buying a ref card again.

i just dont understand though why adding that unisink to the card would cause coil whine. is it pressure from the thermal pads pushing down on the components causing it ? always something little that drives me nuts. damn my anxiety and OCD.


----------



## machz06

If you are still not happy with your VRM temps increase the speed of the G10 bracket fan. Worked for me.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> With the popularity of the G10, I'm wondering if other AIO cooler sellers will be coming up with their own GPU bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> You can almost bet Corsair is working on something.
Click to expand...

Corsair has mentioned that they will not offer a gpu bracket unless they can offer warranty on the card also ... or along those lines, not their exact wording. I would think Corsair would be more inclined to partner with a waterblock company in a joint venture aio/gpu cooling solution.


----------



## v3n0m90

Has anyone used a g10 on a 280x here?

I'm curious if there are any issues or anything extra I might need (GPU shims). This is when NZXT decides to straighten out all of the messed up orders -_-


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> Has anyone used a g10 on a 280x here?
> 
> I'm curious if there are any issues or anything extra I might need (GPU shims). This is when NZXT decides to straighten out all of the messed up orders -_-


Friend of mine uses one on his, no shims needed unless he has a 290x its the r9 280x thats super popular and was like beast beast beast mode for a while till nvidia started upping their game right?

anyways hes has the same issue a lot of us have with the screws being too short, he rmoved the rubber grommets/spacers like i do with my 780 ti's and then he has enough room for what sounded like 900 to 1200 degrees worth of rotation per screw head, but i wouldnt recommend 12000 or anything past that i use heatsinks on a heatspreader or unisink as ppl are saying, i just call it my acx base plate, he used thermal tape to apply heatsinks to his VRAM and he added a line of heatsink(s) attached to the pcb itself again with thermal tape directly next to the vrm.

He was having big issues with the VRAM and VRM being way way too hot. I am actually in the process of testing temps with my 780 ti acx cooler vs 780 ti with acx heat spreader plate and heatsinks on top with stock thermal pads on vram, vs my 2nd./3rd attamept at another full installation that will be again using a unisink/acx plate but with 5w phobya thermal adhesive pads. gonna check temps like that then add heatsinks also with the same pads because i hear of VGAs running thermal tape and pads with less than 2W/ek or w/e the forumla is for thermal conductivity, And i know the best heatsinks for those of us using unisinks atm imo are the enzotech bcc9 copper sinks (bmr-c1l) the short ones not the long ones cuz ull be wasting your money like ive seen ppl do a lot. On the box they rate their tape at 3W so thats why im gonna be using my phobya 5w on them after i test the acx cooler plate by itself.

So yeah you must get heatsinks, ive seen ppl get away with the cheap aluminum fin and even annodized blue honeycomb heatsinks on 280x cards and they claim no problems and super cheap to get, they used the stock thermal tape, i would highly recommend opting for the enzotechs or any copper heatsinks at the very least and using phobya's 7w thermal adhesive pads to apply the sinks directly to your vram, then id recommend the taller versions of the enzotechs for some areas, and then of course youll need something to line the VRM with on the PCB (this is another must) use the pre-applied thermal tape or get your own like i recommend. Keep in mind the 280x cards and the 780 and 780 ti cards so far that i know of can have up to 9mm clearance across the whole g10 plate, but its a close fit, so most ppl stick with under 5 or 6mm so you usally see the aluminum ones there since the VRM in every case ive heard of is under the g10 plate near the fan.
Also ive heard talk about using thermal tape/pads along with a backplate for better cooling, i only use/like the back plate for rigidity i dont want any card warp whatsoever, and since the plates i use came with thermal tape for the back of the gpu i believe it helps there but not worth using elsewhere on the back.

*For those looking for options in terms of what you have to have and might wanna get for your possible g10...*

Bottom of the barrel aftermarket thermal adhesive pads from what ive read, but its what im installing unless i coulda got the 7w thermal conductive ver instead of this 5w stuff: http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Pad-Ultra-5mm-120x20mm/dp/B004230RPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393774621&sr=8-1&keywords=phobya+thermal+pad
(note id recommend 1.5mm pads to for any use other than the GPU, some ppl claim stock pads being 1 or even .5mm i call bull, and some ppl think the only stuff worth getting is 3mm thick so see the following link)
http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-Thermal-pad-Ultra-100x100x3mm/dp/B003WJ3AWQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1393774621&sr=8-4&keywords=phobya+thermal+pad

The good TIM pads imo but am told is low end, the 7w phobya pads, this is the site u wanna discover pads on:
www.frozencpu.com/products/13409/thr-114/Phobya_Thermal_Pad_XT_120mm_x_20mm_x_15mm_-_7Wmk_V-Regs_RAM_Ramplex_Koolance_MIPs_Innovatek_19101.html

The most amazing thermal pads i wish i could afford, perfect for everything, 17W/mk thermal confuctivity!!! (expensive):
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17502/thr-186/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_15_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1289

The most popular top end heatsinks (they dont fit under the g10 plate):
http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C1-MOSFET-Heatsinks-Pack/dp/B004CLDIHK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393773687&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=enzotech+bmr-c1l

My favorite(currently only ones i use) top end heatsinks, the literal shorter version of the heatsink listed above:
http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-BCC9-Memory-Ramsinks-BMR-C1L/dp/B0036G3E8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393774507&sr=8-1&keywords=enzotech+bmr-c1l

Super low profile copper heatsinks id highly recommend getting over anything aluminum:
http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=pd_cp_pc_1

Everyone do yourself a favor and read about replacing thermal pads and tapes, theres more to it than you think and for proper results you wanna do it right once you superate the 2 surfaces pressuring the pads u gotta replace it. When you gotta replace the stuff you gotta cleean it just like you would thermal paste/compound. Be very carefu not to get any oil from your skin on the pads components or heat spreaders/uniplates.

My two favorite fans for the g10... stock fans just never cut it...

Arcttic f9 pro PST (allows for another pwm or 3 pin fan to sync its relative speed aka be controlled by the f9 pro) Best overall aftermarket fan imo especially if you get a fan controller adapter like myself to allow your 780 ti to have evga precion control your gpu fan and both 120 or 140 rads in push pull if you use a splitter to plug those fans into the f9 pro...
http://www.amazon.com/Artic-Cooling-ARCTIC-Computer-AFACO-09PP0-GBA01/dp/B00261JWWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393775433&sr=8-1&keywords=arctic+f9+pro

Supposedly way better but you have you have to break it in, and it does deliver the best cfm to dba or air fow to sound ratio of almost any fan out there, but since its a lil bulky and literally the same as the arctic f9 before beaking it in only its not a pwm fan. Either way an amazing fan worth checking out, silenx effizio also comes in blue
http://www.amazon.com/SilenX-EFX-09-15-Effizio-Silent-92mm/dp/B005ZF65E0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393775607&sr=8-1&keywords=silenx+92mm

and their best version is in white....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226045
74cfm at 15 dba









As for rad fans hopefully your going the 140mm router in which case you can use phanteks or bitfenix pros, theyre all great fans, super quiet great air flow and plenty of static pressure, the phanteks SP14LED is awesome tho but has some noise to it compared to the cougar led and bit fenix led fans. Cougars are the best for silence, bit fenix wins the middle, if you dont mind noise weight or some sound phanteks got the best non pwm fan with leds. And finally theres the crazy prolimatech sleek 14 "15mm thick" fans with crazy cfm for like 16 dba and you can pair them with a static flow and directional clamp on extra they sell for it, ive got two with the extra parts in my build atm with a lian li air duct and love em

http://www.amazon.com/COUGAR-HB-Fan-Blue-LED/dp/B00C42TL7K/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_y
http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFF-LPRO-14025R-RP-Spectre-140mm-Case/dp/B007OWPV6U/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1393777016&sr=8-5&keywords=bitfenix+pro+led
http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-1300RPM-Bearing-Cooler/dp/B00FZM2ZHE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776991&sr=8-2&keywords=phanteks+pwm
http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-400mm-Extension-PH-F140SP_BK_BLED/dp/B00E9NZW7A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776969&sr=8-1&keywords=phanteks+sp+led
http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-Ultra-Sleek-Vortex-Mounting/dp/B00B1WQ4VA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776642&sr=8-2&keywords=prolimatech+sleek+14
http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-Static-Booster-14-Black/dp/B00HRJ550W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776931&sr=8-1&keywords=prolimatech+sleek+14

*Now a few silly things you will want. I mean now for the real business







*
An eraser to clean ur VRAM or is it VRMs to get rid of the grease from old pads grease soaked into the plastic. (only if your replacing your pads, you can reuse pads i am perfectly fine but im only getting air cooler temps) Both nvidia and some pad company mention once they are uncompressed after being put into a setup you cant just tighten up the screws/plate/VGA again and expect the same numbers.
Dont forget a closed loop water cooler for your g10 and dont get an arctic hybrid cooler








Lots of surface (at least thats who i use) wet and dry non alcoholic wet and lint free dy cloth kits (thats just me)
Cleaning wipes with only isopropyl in it. (me again, it doesnt do the real job not enough alcohol.
Now i like using arcticleans 2 piece kit the surface remover and purifier it just like using 99% ispropyl only it doesnt dry as fast, you need dry lint free cloths for one of the bottles for each use







the alternative everyone seems to use is 99% isopropyl rubbing alcohol and coffee filters since they are lint free...








And lets forget about TIM for that heatsink whether u go kraken or corsair doesnt matter, i find corsair easier to mount, harder to orient in a case, whereas the reverse is true for krakens in my experience.

*I am not advertising sites to purchase from i just find it easier to use the sites i found them on than go google the company to navigate their site in the hopes of finding what i wanna link*

.... wow that was long, time to get back to that 780 ti just gotta dissassemble and clean the vrm and vram now then assemble and im done =) Super glued my nzxt screws to the braket to replicate what the 2nd batch does with the screw on bolts, because i just cant stand trying to assemble the thing 10 times cuz the screws wont line up.


----------



## v3n0m90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> Friend of mine uses one on his, no shims needed unless he has a 290x its the r9 280x thats super popular and was like beast beast beast mode for a while till nvidia started upping their game right?
> 
> anyways hes has the same issue a lot of us have with the screws being too short, he rmoved the rubber grommets/spacers like i do with my 780 ti's and then he has enough room for what sounded like 900 to 1200 degrees worth of rotation per screw head, but i wouldnt recommend 12000 or anything past that i use heatsinks on a heatspreader or unisink as ppl are saying, i just call it my acx base plate, he used thermal tape to apply heatsinks to his VRAM and he added a line of heatsink(s) attached to the pcb itself again with thermal tape directly next to the vrm.
> 
> He was having big issues with the VRAM and VRM being way way too hot. I am actually in the process of testing temps with my 780 ti acx cooler vs 780 ti with acx heat spreader plate and heatsinks on top with stock thermal pads on vram, vs my 2nd./3rd attamept at another full installation that will be again using a unisink/acx plate but with 5w phobya thermal adhesive pads. gonna check temps like that then add heatsinks also with the same pads because i hear of VGAs running thermal tape and pads with less than 2W/ek or w/e the forumla is for thermal conductivity, And i know the best heatsinks for those of us using unisinks atm imo are the enzotech bcc9 copper sinks (bmr-c1l) the short ones not the long ones cuz ull be wasting your money like ive seen ppl do a lot. On the box they rate their tape at 3W so thats why im gonna be using my phobya 5w on them after i test the acx cooler plate by itself.
> 
> So yeah you must get heatsinks, ive seen ppl get away with the cheap aluminum fin and even annodized blue honeycomb heatsinks on 280x cards and they claim no problems and super cheap to get, they used the stock thermal tape, i would highly recommend opting for the enzotechs or any copper heatsinks at the very least and using phobya's 7w thermal adhesive pads to apply the sinks directly to your vram, then id recommend the taller versions of the enzotechs for some areas, and then of course youll need something to line the VRM with on the PCB (this is another must) use the pre-applied thermal tape or get your own like i recommend. Keep in mind the 280x cards and the 780 and 780 ti cards so far that i know of can have up to 9mm clearance across the whole g10 plate, but its a close fit, so most ppl stick with under 5 or 6mm so you usally see the aluminum ones there since the VRM in every case ive heard of is under the g10 plate near the fan.
> Also ive heard talk about using thermal tape/pads along with a backplate for better cooling, i only use/like the back plate for rigidity i dont want any card warp whatsoever, and since the plates i use came with thermal tape for the back of the gpu i believe it helps there but not worth using elsewhere on the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *For those looking for options in terms of what you have to have and might wanna get for your possible g10...*
> 
> Bottom of the barrel aftermarket thermal adhesive pads from what ive read, but its what im installing unless i coulda got the 7w thermal conductive ver instead of this 5w stuff: http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Pad-Ultra-5mm-120x20mm/dp/B004230RPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393774621&sr=8-1&keywords=phobya+thermal+pad
> (note id recommend 1.5mm pads to for any use other than the GPU, some ppl claim stock pads being 1 or even .5mm i call bull, and some ppl think the only stuff worth getting is 3mm thick so see the following link)
> http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-Thermal-pad-Ultra-100x100x3mm/dp/B003WJ3AWQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1393774621&sr=8-4&keywords=phobya+thermal+pad
> 
> The good TIM pads imo but am told is low end, the 7w phobya pads, this is the site u wanna discover pads on:
> www.frozencpu.com/products/13409/thr-114/Phobya_Thermal_Pad_XT_120mm_x_20mm_x_15mm_-_7Wmk_V-Regs_RAM_Ramplex_Koolance_MIPs_Innovatek_19101.html
> 
> The most amazing thermal pads i wish i could afford, perfect for everything, 17W/mk thermal confuctivity!!! (expensive):
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17502/thr-186/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_15_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1289
> 
> The most popular top end heatsinks (they dont fit under the g10 plate):
> http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C1-MOSFET-Heatsinks-Pack/dp/B004CLDIHK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393773687&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=enzotech+bmr-c1l
> 
> My favorite(currently only ones i use) top end heatsinks, the literal shorter version of the heatsink listed above:
> http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-BCC9-Memory-Ramsinks-BMR-C1L/dp/B0036G3E8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393774507&sr=8-1&keywords=enzotech+bmr-c1l
> 
> Super low profile copper heatsinks id highly recommend getting over anything aluminum:
> http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=pd_cp_pc_1
> 
> Everyone do yourself a favor and read about replacing thermal pads and tapes, theres more to it than you think and for proper results you wanna do it right once you superate the 2 surfaces pressuring the pads u gotta replace it. When you gotta replace the stuff you gotta cleean it just like you would thermal paste/compound. Be very carefu not to get any oil from your skin on the pads components or heat spreaders/uniplates.
> 
> My two favorite fans for the g10... stock fans just never cut it...
> 
> Arcttic f9 pro PST (allows for another pwm or 3 pin fan to sync its relative speed aka be controlled by the f9 pro) Best overall aftermarket fan imo especially if you get a fan controller adapter like myself to allow your 780 ti to have evga precion control your gpu fan and both 120 or 140 rads in push pull if you use a splitter to plug those fans into the f9 pro...
> http://www.amazon.com/Artic-Cooling-ARCTIC-Computer-AFACO-09PP0-GBA01/dp/B00261JWWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393775433&sr=8-1&keywords=arctic+f9+pro
> 
> Supposedly way better but you have you have to break it in, and it does deliver the best cfm to dba or air fow to sound ratio of almost any fan out there, but since its a lil bulky and literally the same as the arctic f9 before beaking it in only its not a pwm fan. Either way an amazing fan worth checking out, silenx effizio also comes in blue
> http://www.amazon.com/SilenX-EFX-09-15-Effizio-Silent-92mm/dp/B005ZF65E0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393775607&sr=8-1&keywords=silenx+92mm
> 
> and their best version is in white....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226045
> 74cfm at 15 dba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for rad fans hopefully your going the 140mm router in which case you can use phanteks or bitfenix pros, theyre all great fans, super quiet great air flow and plenty of static pressure, the phanteks SP14LED is awesome tho but has some noise to it compared to the cougar led and bit fenix led fans. Cougars are the best for silence, bit fenix wins the middle, if you dont mind noise weight or some sound phanteks got the best non pwm fan with leds. And finally theres the crazy prolimatech sleek 14 "15mm thick" fans with crazy cfm for like 16 dba and you can pair them with a static flow and directional clamp on extra they sell for it, ive got two with the extra parts in my build atm with a lian li air duct and love em
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/COUGAR-HB-Fan-Blue-LED/dp/B00C42TL7K/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_y
> http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFF-LPRO-14025R-RP-Spectre-140mm-Case/dp/B007OWPV6U/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1393777016&sr=8-5&keywords=bitfenix+pro+led
> http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-1300RPM-Bearing-Cooler/dp/B00FZM2ZHE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776991&sr=8-2&keywords=phanteks+pwm
> http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-400mm-Extension-PH-F140SP_BK_BLED/dp/B00E9NZW7A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776969&sr=8-1&keywords=phanteks+sp+led
> http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-Ultra-Sleek-Vortex-Mounting/dp/B00B1WQ4VA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776642&sr=8-2&keywords=prolimatech+sleek+14
> http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-Static-Booster-14-Black/dp/B00HRJ550W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393776931&sr=8-1&keywords=prolimatech+sleek+14
> 
> *Now a few silly things you will want. I mean now for the real business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> An eraser to clean ur VRAM or is it VRMs to get rid of the grease from old pads grease soaked into the plastic. (only if your replacing your pads, you can reuse pads i am perfectly fine but im only getting air cooler temps) Both nvidia and some pad company mention once they are uncompressed after being put into a setup you cant just tighten up the screws/plate/VGA again and expect the same numbers.
> Dont forget a closed loop water cooler for your g10 and dont get an arctic hybrid cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of surface (at least thats who i use) wet and dry non alcoholic wet and lint free dy cloth kits (thats just me)
> Cleaning wipes with only isopropyl in it. (me again, it doesnt do the real job not enough alcohol.
> Now i like using arcticleans 2 piece kit the surface remover and purifier it just like using 99% ispropyl only it doesnt dry as fast, you need dry lint free cloths for one of the bottles for each use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the alternative everyone seems to use is 99% isopropyl rubbing alcohol and coffee filters since they are lint free...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lets forget about TIM for that heatsink whether u go kraken or corsair doesnt matter, i find corsair easier to mount, harder to orient in a case, whereas the reverse is true for krakens in my experience.
> 
> *I am not advertising sites to purchase from i just find it easier to use the sites i found them on than go google the company to navigate their site in the hopes of finding what i wanna link*
> 
> .... wow that was long, time to get back to that 780 ti just gotta dissassemble and clean the vrm and vram now then assemble and im done =) Super glued my nzxt screws to the braket to replicate what the 2nd batch does with the screw on bolts, because i just cant stand trying to assemble the thing 10 times cuz the screws wont line up.


Damn man, thanks for all the info. I knew I was going to have to get VRAM heat sinks but my card actually came with a whole bracket that covers them. (Thank you ASUS) It's meant for people that take apart their cards and do LN2 cooling I believe. Not sure if they came with any backing pre-applied to them, I doubt it. But in any case i'll look into getting the pads you mentioned. I wasn't crazy about the idea of using something like the Arctic Thermal Epoxy.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*


Yeah I wouldn't ever wanna mess with epoxy unless it was somethin' stupid I was expecting to get rid of soon, I did some more digging around and just can't seem to find out what my current pads are rated for on the fresh ACX cooler but either way from the sound of things if wanna swap to my dremeled ACX plate I already have waiting, so i technically according to two solid sources i should swap out, and im hoping the stuff is a bit of an upgrade. I read someone say .5mm is for VRAM, 1 is for VRM or something else, and 1.5 is for pcb and not to use it on vram, yet im reading ppl saying theyre using 3 or getting 3mm for their vram lol, i just eyeballed it and whether its gonna compress and be smaller idk but they look about the same. im also curious to see how laying down a whole strip or at least enough to cover all 4 VRAMs per sidewithout cutting "the exact size" of the vram as so many say and do, will actually benefit me or be worse. Ive seen so many ppl cut their pads/adhesive so large that they practically coulda just not cut it between the vram, But i saw one person who had some after market setup and they had a liberal amount of the pads covering the entire areas that had anything that woud need it, and i have read that its also meant to fill gaps between plates and pcb whether it be on any sort of module or not.

Nice on the asus card, i actually had to fry 3 resistors on my old 780 ti cuz i figured and it looked like the heatsink made full contact with the acx plate still on, so i just never unscrewed that plate and then i smelled smoke and the pc crashed and... yeah lol. i like the look of the asus one and wish i had gone asus since im running a rampage IV extreme with a xonar phoebus sound card and would kill to get my hand on that ROG panel showcased at CES. Having all asus would just feel and look so nice XD

I really like MSI's setup too i wouda gone with them if i didnt favor asus since their 780ti i was looking at had a back plate a heat spreader/uniplate and then the cooler, and the heatspread base plate deal needs no modding for the g10 to go right on im sure of it and looks like it supports a lot better vrm and vram cooling on top of having room to add more of your own stuff. Not to mention they have a ln2 setup aswell and i beilieve theirs is the card that has the 2 pin connector on it for an led? or maybe thats asus? i forget who makes that one, ive been wondering what my 2 pin plug does on my evga 780s for ages and my best guess is its for, what was.... checking the voltage, or upping the voltage? naw upping the voltage wouldnt make sense...

Im still surprised to find theres no big guides or non commercial feeling videos on youtube with info on everything g10 atm and everything thermal pad, adhesive pad, tape, and after market look-out-fors or what ever you wanna call it lol, theres plenty of info here for the g10 but u rly gotta spend ur time flippign thru the pages and know to get to this thread asap, as for the thermal pad thats just a shock that theres so little info, or i just suck at doing research cuz im finding polar opposite answers and arguments when i ask myself anything about the topic and wanna look into it lol

experience has always been my best source of info otherwise it just feels like guess work literally guessing lol


----------



## groundzero9

I just installed my G10 on my R9 290 using the following:

VGA Aluminum Heatsink 13x13x7mm on the vram.
Micro Thermal Heatsink 6.5x6.5x12mm on small cluster of VRMs. I also bought a small, inexpensive, adhesive thermal pad to stick these on.
Gelid Icy Vision for AMD 6900 on the main line of VRMs. Note that "Version 1", the straight version is needed, not the Z shaped "Version 2".

The Gelid VRM heatsink works really well, but needs to be slightly modified to fit. First off, the screw holes are slightly too far apart on the R9 290 for the heatsink. This is easily fixed by lengthening the screw channel on the heatsink with a drill by approx 1mm on each side. A very small file would work also.

Second, on the bottom of the heatsink, on the outer edges where the screws go, it is 1-2mm thicker than where the thermal pad goes. This is meant to act as a standoff on the 6900 series. However, on the R9 290, the VRMs are shorter and thus don't need this standoff. Installing the heatsink without removing this standoff will result in the cooler not actually touching the VRMs. I used a fine grinding wheel, but sand paper, a file, or a rasp would work just as well. Once the bottom was completely flush, I installed the heatsink as per the supplied instructions. Using the thermal pad that came with it, my VRMs idle at 27°c and don't go over 60°c while gaming with 21°c ambient.

The fan NZXT supplied with the G10 was far too loud for my taste, so I used instead a 92mm 22CFM/9.4dBA Scythe S-Flex A that I had laying around. It seems with a proper heatsink, VRM cooling is no issue even with a fan as weak as the one I have on it.

I don't know what batch I ended up being part of, but I had no problem with screw length using a Corsair H90. I ordered on 12/27/13 and received mine on 2/25/14


----------



## TheMadHatta

EDIT: forgot to comment that you got either batch 2 or 3 and idk if 2 and 3 are different but 1 and 2 are, if you have nuts that hold the screws to the nzxt back plate and your spacers are practically flat with a weird cut to them rather than just rubber spacers, then your very lucky not to have the first batch, otherwise youll have white plastic spacer but considering yours fit just as is theres no way you got the 1st batch. My guess is you got batch 3 which is batch 2 (the nuts to hold the screws in place so its not a nightmare to install the whole thing,but im guessing longer screws ive been reading ppl claiming to have purchased/asked for or ordered longer screws with success

My original reply:
Nice sounding setup im gonna go see if theres anything on there for a gtx 780 ti, can anyone recommend anything to get so i can experiment with setups using the g10 and this card? I had no clue u coud get the acx plate seperate or i mighta of at laeast tried to see if my busted 780ti could get repaired via RMA, its just 3 resistors around the gpu that have slid around and almost desoldereed, while solder built up on the wall of the gpu and the gpu itself got a tiny bit of discoloration. I believer the only seerious damage is that one resistor is fried but other than that it should still work so i woulda sent it in but everyone on a forum told me not to and so i saved for a new 780 so i could hack the acx plate to my liiking and send any RMA i need to send with the 1 fresh acx plate









oohh welll, but yeah if u guys have any quesitons or want me to try anything lemme know ill be more than happy to have some fun

Only testing so far was my bootleg first attempt 780 ti g10 with a kraken x40 bottom intake on a switch 810 took an hour and a half to cap out around 53C but kept staying round 52C, as soon as i used the acx factory super clocked i just got and will be making a video with in a moment, it hit 65C in under 15 min and stayed around there, this was at night in a cold room. Both tests were using furmark 1.10.2 @ 7680x4320 on a 1080p monitor non full screen with 8x MSAA using the burn in option. My fans are controlled by a combo of my gpu, kraken, x40, a pwm controller with sata power to alllow up to 8 or 10 fans under the control of one port on the mobo or another controller or... etc, Using my switch 810 i have 2 kraken x40s mounted on the bottom with 4 bitfenix pros for push pull as an air intake for the case, followed immediately by 2 140mm cougar led fans exhaust that air out the front with the help of the only hard drive rack installed (modular HDD racks) that had a 140mm phanteks SP blue LED fan, only thing in the hdd rack was a single 3.5 to 2.25 ssd adapter modded to fit 2 ssds in a size smaller than any hdd. i then have all the top fan mounts filled with 3 140mm phanteks as intakes since 2 are attached to my h110 cpu cooler with another 2 phanteks for push pull (all as an intake,. Then theres a lian li air duct that mounts 120mm fans so i have 120mount style 140mm prolimatech sleek 14 (15mm thick) with optional static flow adapter installed for better directional air flow and thats mounted right under the intake cpu rad setup exhausting the air righout the normal rear 120/140mm exhaust. The hottest surface you can touch find that your fingers can physically touch which is like everything sept between processors and heatsinks is my asus xonar phoebus sound care believe it or not. Originally i had a 120mm jetfo coooler master super high cfm fan, well it was super high when i had it as an exhaust on a 3 to 4 hdd rack for the in the 5.25 drive bay assisted by the air duct as an intake pushing the cpu rads air out the front with a read intake and the bottom intake and the 2 140 front exhausts.

But i like not worrying about the intakes vs exhausts by just having the hot air move out the case as fast a possible by the path of least resistance setups i created with the airduct is exhausting cpu ifan intake ari air out the aback andthe front fans exhausting the bottommouted gpu rads

-So the kraken atm controls the 4 push pull bit fenix fans 3 proiles i can choose from, testing was done with set to max but the bit fenix fas are so quiet as is theyre being drowned out by the cpu phanteks fans which run off asus ai suite II's fxpert which was set to the silent fan cnurve

-EVGA precision X is cotrolling the nzxt G10 an on auto.

-The front exhaust cougars are so quiet i have them controlled by an arctic f8 pro through a y cable to a pmw cable

-The airduct fans were interrupted by a rheosmart pci fan controller which allows you to manually control multiple fans by using spliters.
-Soon iuper late for me cuz of an all-nighter, lots of work to do so my grammar and ability to keep from being very rredundant in my explenations went right out the window in this post.

I'll be more tidy with any future responses to this thread till im done recording my g10 installlation with the modded acx plate custom pads, custom cut back plate and modded g10 back plate im about to do







anyone care to see the raw unedited footage of the install on my youtube when im done? Otherws ill hold off so i can edit it when im not so tired.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Whoa double post my bad


----------



## shamus20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I have taken my Lightning up to 1529Mhz with this bracket without the GPU reactor installed... It's marketing .... pretty much...
> 
> Did you not install the rubber grommets on yours? I had to leave mine out due to the screws being too short.. Deadpool sent me some longer screws, but I haven't put them on yet.
> 
> Here is a video I made. I guess I got a rare black one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU6Kd2VwYag


not sure if this makes a difference but i wanted to install the kraken g10 on the 770 lightning. does anyone happen to know if the pcb mounts are the same or close enough that it would wok


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamus20*
> 
> not sure if this makes a difference but i wanted to install the kraken g10 on the 770 lightning. does anyone happen to know if the pcb mounts are the same or close enough that it would wok


Looks like it would work perfectly fine.


----------



## Lowball020

First post to this board as I've been lurking this thread since I saw this bracket announced and wanted to know all the info before I bought them.

Was really suprized to see them on Newegg 2 weeks ago.

Paired the two of them with Corsair H55's

Cards are EVGA 760 Dual's (formally with the ACX Cooler) ;-)

Routinely was hitting 78-80c after a couple hours of Gameplay... Haven't cracked 40c yet!!!

INSTALLATION TIP:

Don't Zip-Tie anything until you have everything together and trying to mount it in your rig. (probably a rookie install mistake... but thought I'd share).

Ran into problems with the tubes and short distance to the front of the case... Probably would have worked had I only been using one.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowball020*
> 
> First post to this board as I've been lurking this thread since I saw this bracket announced and wanted to know all the info before I bought them.
> 
> Was really suprized to see them on Newegg 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Paired the two of them with Corsair H55's
> 
> Cards are EVGA 760 Dual's (formally with the ACX Cooler) ;-)
> 
> Routinely was hitting 78-80c after a couple hours of Gameplay... Haven't cracked 40c yet!!!
> 
> INSTALLATION TIP:
> 
> Don't Zip-Tie anything until you have everything together and trying to mount it in your rig. (probably a rookie install mistake... but thought I'd share).
> 
> Ran into problems with the tubes and short distance to the front of the case... Probably would have worked had I only been using one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







What is your case fan config like? This is what mine looks like, and it's the best i've used so far.


----------



## Lowball020

Hey Yungbenny911, Here's the airflow in my case.

There is A LOT less heat in my case without the 4 EVGA ACX fans.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowball020*
> 
> Hey Yungbenny911, Here's the airflow in my case.
> 
> There is A LOT less heat in my case without the 4 EVGA ACX fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Don't you think the hot air from the H55's blowing directly on other GPU components like the PCB, VC and V-ram would make them hotter than they should be? While running Valley for about 30 mins @ 1400Mhz/1978Mhz in sli, the air coming out of the front of my case was warm enough to keep my toes cozy







.

If you are OC'ing in any way, i would be worried if i was you.


----------



## Lowball020

I'm going to oc the cards eventually, my CPU is already to 4.

I want to run this for a while and make sure everything is stable.... which I'm sure it is.... I just like to take baby steps.

I see where you are coming from as far as airflow goes and once I start the OC process I may switch them around!!!

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Looks like it would work perfectly fine.


Whatever you do do not use that unisink, it looks like the opening is just big enough to surround the metal bracket around the GPU like it does for the GPU but without touching it. The reason your seeing us ACX unisink aka heat spreader guys modding the posts is because they are preventing the heatsink u use with your g10 to make prior contact, it will make plenty but not enough to keep you from doing what i did. I tried mounting without cutting/shaving mine and my gpu on that old thing I use now for practice and testing fittings has discoloration and solder forming up on the corner that got to hot. 1 of the 3 resistors that line the valley between the gpu and the support bracket around it is fried crispy black the other 2 have been moved out of place because of the solder theat formed up on the GPU. According to EVGA on multiple places in multiple wordings my warranty does not cover me even though I was able to open an RMA but my questions to the tech support rep were completely ignored in the response regarding what exactly my options are according to what happened.

I wanted to write a big long update on my new g10 install with pics and a mention about a video I was recording but i have fibromyalgia and insomnia so I pulled a triple all-nighter working on my room backup PC and then did the full stock ACX factory super clocked EVGA GTX 780 ti to, smart order I chose to do that all in huh? Lol
I did it all super meticulous and overly careful because of that latest mess up and my very old CPU that got fried when Intel i3s were they? The first I series dual core processors I installed it and it fried not by user error but like my gpu only due to companies saying the mobo and cpu are compatible which they were but only the so lets themselves fit lol. So yeah I'm still all extra careful and paranoid OCD about a lot of computer things lol.

Anyways more to the pojnt I'll write up my big update I a couple hours or so I'd do it now but I'm resting after my 8 pm breakfast and rest since I'm waiting. For meds to kick and so sore from all the work on top of pain from the lack of sleep and fibromyalgia combo.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think the hot air from the H55's blowing directly on other GPU components like the PCB, VC and V-ram would make them hotter than they should be? While running Valley for about 30 mins @ 1400Mhz/1978Mhz in sli, the air coming out of the front of my case was warm enough to keep my toes cozy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you are OC'ing in any way, i would be worried if i was you.


Thank god for the NZXT switch 810 and bottom mounting fans. Those intake to the rads and exhaust right out the front. I also prefer using my Lian Li aluminum fan air duct to take my h110 CPU rad intake air onto the air duct plates and push/pulled out the back or assisted out the front when using a optical drive bay fan or anything similar cooling wise for that bay. Too bad I had to learn the hard way in push pull the rad from corsair h90s won't reach your VGA setups without moderate modding g from the front nor the bottom of that case


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> Whatever you do do not use that unisink, it looks like the opening is just big enough to surround the metal bracket around the GPU like it does for the GPU but without touching it. The reason your seeing us ACX unisink aka heat spreader guys modding the posts is because they are preventing the heatsink u use with your g10 to make prior contact, it will make plenty but not enough to keep you from doing what i did. I tried mounting without cutting/shaving mine and my gpu on that old thing I use now for practice and testing fittings has discoloration and solder forming up on the corner that got to hot. 1 of the 3 resistors that line the valley between the gpu and the support bracket around it is fried crispy black the other 2 have been moved out of place because of the solder theat formed up on the GPU. According to EVGA on multiple places in multiple wordings my warranty does not cover me even though I was able to open an RMA but my questions to the tech support rep were completely ignored in the response regarding what exactly my options are according to what happened.
> .


Not sure why you are saying it will not work with the GTX 770 Lightning? The heatspeader does not have the posts that intrude in the gpu area like on the ACX heatspeaders. I kept my heatspeader on my GTX 780 Lighting and I'm getting great vrm and memory temps for my overclock. The opening doesn't look much different vs. the one on my card... Heatspreader > individual heatsinks.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> Whatever you do do not use that unisink, it looks like the opening is just big enough to surround the metal bracket around the GPU like it does for the GPU but without touching it. The reason your seeing us ACX unisink aka heat spreader guys modding the posts is because they are preventing the heatsink u use with your g10 to make prior contact, it will make plenty but not enough to keep you from doing what i did. I tried mounting without cutting/shaving mine and my gpu on that old thing I use now for practice and testing fittings has discoloration and solder forming up on the corner that got to hot. 1 of the 3 resistors that line the valley between the gpu and the support bracket around it is fried crispy black the other 2 have been moved out of place because of the solder theat formed up on the GPU. According to EVGA on multiple places in multiple wordings my warranty does not cover me even though I was able to open an RMA but my questions to the tech support rep were completely ignored in the response regarding what exactly my options are according to what happened.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you are saying it will not work with the GTX 770 Lightning? The heatspeader does not have the posts that intrude in the gpu area like on the ACX heatspeaders. I kept my heatspeader on my GTX 780 Lighting and I'm getting great vrm and memory temps for my overclock. The opening doesn't look much different vs. the one on my card... Heatspreader > individual heatsinks.
Click to expand...

I agree with u at the end there but the spacing between the metal support bracket surrounding the GPU and the edges of the heat spreader looks like my ACX posts as if the corners of my post all met to make a square making it impossible for the heat sink to make any contact I don't know what it is but the pic just makes the hear spreader look like it has a smaller opening than mine by a huge margin, maybe it's cuz it black on black I don't know it just scared me, but if it works in jelly I like that more than my chop shop ACX plate









- Sent from mobile w/ Tapatalk app.


----------



## xlim3y

I agree with Face, my pair of 780 lightnings had no problem fitting with the G10 once the reactor was removed.


----------



## valkyrie743

Random question. Does any of your guys aio coolers pumps loud? Mine was silent and now it makes a vibrating like sound Or just a annoying buzzing. It's not that bad but its enough to hear a faint sound and it's driving me nuts


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Random question. Does any of your guys aio coolers pumps loud? Mine was silent and now it makes a vibrating like sound Or just a annoying buzzing. It's not that bad but its enough to hear a faint sound and it's driving me nuts


Try turning your case on its side and see if it goes away.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowball020*
> 
> Hey Yungbenny911, Here's the airflow in my case.
> 
> There is A LOT less heat in my case without the 4 EVGA ACX fans.


Flip the top front fan to intake. That will help your cpu greatly!


----------



## Lowball020

Do you mean the 140mm?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowball020*
> 
> Do you mean the 140mm?


Yep, the top front 140mm. As it is now the front top 120mm is bringing air in and then that top front 140 is sending it out before it gets to the cpu cooler. Flip it around and now, you will have 2 fans feeding your cpu cooler.


----------



## Lowball020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Yep, the top front 140mm. As it is now the front top 120mm is bringing air in and then that top front 140 is sending it out before it gets to the cpu cooler. Flip it around and now, you will have 2 fans feeding your cpu cooler.


Interesting....

Not sure why I didn't think of that before... Guess I was thinking too linearly.

Gonna have to give that a try and see if my CPU Temps drop!!!


----------



## Blakem99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Random question. Does any of your guys aio coolers pumps loud? Mine was silent and now it makes a vibrating like sound Or just a annoying buzzing. It's not that bad but its enough to hear a faint sound and it's driving me nuts


My Corsair h55 was doing the same thing. I turned the case on its side and it went away. I wonder if moving the radiator and fan from above the pump to the front of my case would have any effect on the pump noise.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

its air bubbles that cause the noise..i recently watch a youtube clip of a h100 being dismantelled...cant find link now..but the guy open up the whole block pump unit..
the amount of restriction from the teeny tiny hole the liquid gets pushed threw caused airbubbles..hence the pump noise..the actual pump inside the block was dead quiet when he took it out and put 12v thru it...
so the solution would be for the maker of these to have that bit changed..more flow..more liquid..= less noise..less bubbles= better temps...= happy customer


----------



## cravinmild

The h110 on my cpu can sound like a diesel truck some days, more so when under load


----------



## valkyrie743

its driving me nuts. it was silent when i first got and only been using it for a few days and now its just annoying. anyone with a X40 or X60 (or any asetek aio) have an issue with pump noise


----------



## benai4h

You guys have sold me. I'll be ordering a G10 shortly.

In putting my shopping list together I discovered there is a wide variety of VRAM heatsink sizes available on a site like FrozenCPU. Is there a standard size I need to look for or do I need to get more precise? I'm shopping for an XFX 7870 Core Edition 2GB, part number is Hynix H5G02H24MFR-T2C.

I'll be buying the following pieces:

Kraken G10
CPU AIO Water Cooler (thoughts/recommendations?)
VRAM heatsink (w/ or w/o pads, depending on what I need to buy)
Do let me know if I need to get anything else. This thread has been indispensable.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> its driving me nuts. it was silent when i first got and only been using it for a few days and now its just annoying. anyone with a X40 or X60 (or any asetek aio) have an issue with pump noise


Did you try turning the case on its side like we suggested? Sounds like you got an air bubble. Turn the case on its side and if it does not stop the noise, then RMA the cooler.


----------



## smokerings

Hi Lowball020,
It's cool seeing somebody somebody with a similar setup and seeing how it would look in my case.
Nice setup.









I just feel like since I already have the H110 in this case and also running SLI I don't want to invest in $40 per bracket and another $40-100 a piece on coolers.
I'd probably also want to go all out and get a pair of H90s for each card just for the 140m radiators!
Better fan selection for radiators in the 120mm class though

At that point I'd just offload the H110 and go with a full custom cpu/gpu loop!

Did you happen to try putting that top 140mm as an intake?
If you do you also may want to try just cutting a divider out of something like cardboard to put between the two top fans to channel air flow better.

Just speculating and I think that could also drop some temperatures and optimize airflow a bit more as all the air from the front 120mm and that top 140mm flipped as an intake would then be channeled towards the ram and heatsink.

The top 140mm exhaust would then draw the warm air up and out from the heatsink and vrm area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowball020*
> 
> Hey Yungbenny911, Here's the airflow in my case.
> 
> There is A LOT less heat in my case without the 4 EVGA ACX fans.


----------



## winterwarrior

Just wondering if anyone has heard from Deadpool here in a while? I have tried PMing him about getting my 2nd G10 that I ordered and only got 1 of the 2 originally, but haven't heard anything from him in a while. I know I heard a while back that they had issues with some of the black ones (which is what i ordered), Just not sure, has anyone gotten a Black G10 recently? Last I heard my 2nd one was supposed to ship on the 17th, and that obviously didn't happen


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Did you try turning the case on its side like we suggested? Sounds like you got an air bubble. Turn the case on its side and if it does not stop the noise, then RMA the cooler.


Yeah, tried turning my case to the side as well as a tad upside down to get the water moving a little and here it bubble then let it sit for a second still made the noise. put it back to standing up right and still there









here is a audio clip i made with my phone. just stuck my phone under my video card. had it running. unplugged the power to the pump to give you ref of what it sounds like with it off. and back on.

http://audiour.com/playlist/hpzywmu0#

its annoying lol. what are you're thoughts? i


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has heard from Deadpool here in a while? I have tried PMing him about getting my 2nd G10 that I ordered and only got 1 of the 2 originally, but haven't heard anything from him in a while. I know I heard a while back that they had issues with some of the black ones (which is what i ordered), Just not sure, has anyone gotten a Black G10 recently? Last I heard my 2nd one was supposed to ship on the 17th, and that obviously didn't happen


I'm not sure if this will apply to you as well but my brother ordered 2 black ones, 1 for himself and 1 for me back in early February. Anyways, payment info was messed up and that screwed up our order. After getting the run around from NZXT and 4 or 5 different phone numbers to call, the order was fixed except if we wanted the black versions, shipping wouldn't be until April or so. He switched to the white versions and they were shipped out a couple days ago.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benai4h*
> 
> You guys have sold me. I'll be ordering a G10 shortly.
> 
> In putting my shopping list together I discovered there is a wide variety of VRAM heatsink sizes available on a site like FrozenCPU. Is there a standard size I need to look for or do I need to get more precise? I'm shopping for an XFX 7870 Core Edition 2GB, part number is Hynix H5G02H24MFR-T2C.
> 
> I'll be buying the following pieces:
> 
> Kraken G10
> CPU AIO Water Cooler (thoughts/recommendations?)
> VRAM heatsink (w/ or w/o pads, depending on what I need to buy)
> Do let me know if I need to get anything else. This thread has been indispensable.


Do you know any websites where they are in stock? I've been looking for one since January.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Yeah, tried turning my case to the side as well as a tad upside down to get the water moving a little and here it bubble then let it sit for a second still made the noise. put it back to standing up right and still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a audio clip i made with my phone. just stuck my phone under my video card. had it running. unplugged the power to the pump to give you ref of what it sounds like with it off. and back on.
> 
> http://audiour.com/playlist/hpzywmu0#
> 
> its annoying lol. what are you're thoughts? i


Yep, sounds like a small air bubble trapped. If you can't get it to clear from the pump, then you probably will need to RMA.


----------



## v3n0m90

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has heard from Deadpool here in a while? I have tried PMing him about getting my 2nd G10 that I ordered and only got 1 of the 2 originally, but haven't heard anything from him in a while. I know I heard a while back that they had issues with some of the black ones (which is what i ordered), Just not sure, has anyone gotten a Black G10 recently? Last I heard my 2nd one was supposed to ship on the 17th, and that obviously didn't happen


If you want a black one you are going to be waiting a while. Like RaginPwner said, it took me forever to get my order straightened out and the next batch of black ones won't be out until the end of April. I changed the order to 2 white ones and I'm just going to paint both of them.


----------



## staryoshi

For what it's worth, it took about a week of use for my H75 to free all of the bubbles (when I used it as a cpu cooler). During its initial use it would only run quietly on its side. If it doesn't clear up after 10-14 days I'd consider a RMA.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep, sounds like a small air bubble trapped. If you can't get it to clear from the pump, then you probably will need to RMA.


Any tips on how I could get the bubble out. I don't really want to take off the pump from the GPU but will if maybe turning on the pump and be able to shake it ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Any tips on how I could get the bubble out. I don't really want to take off the pump from the GPU but will if maybe turning on the pump and be able to shake it ?


Is the radiator height already above that of the pump? If not try doing that.

If the radiator is already above the pump, then the only thing that has ever worked for me was to turn the pump in a way that mimics the orientation it would be installed on the cpu with the case on its side. So in this case, you would want to turn your case upside down for a few hours and make sure that the radiator is above the pump.


----------



## DarkReign32

I just installed my the g10 with H75 on my 780 classy.

Here's the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10140#post_21912782


----------



## carolkarine

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2e75r/

I've got my 7970 to 1350mhz using the g10 and an x40. I don't go above 60c on the core or 50c on either vrm.


----------



## Aonex

I probably missed it, but didn't see in the past few pages... but, do we know when these will be back in stock?


----------



## v3n0m90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> I probably missed it, but didn't see in the past few pages... but, do we know when these will be back in stock?


Black ones aren't going to be in until the end of April according to the NZXT rep I talked to on the phone a few days ago. Not sure about the other ones.


----------



## yukkerz

Finaly got mine installed on my 780 ti with a old H70. Overclocked to 1250MHz and 1.212 voltage. Min 23c and a Max of 54c. Very happy with results.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Don't understand how NZXT is having such issues with having these in stock. They're a piece of plastic with a fan attached to it. Not sure why they can't manufacturer enough of these to meet demand.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Don't understand how NZXT is having such issues with having these in stock. They're a piece of plastic with a fan attached to it. Not sure why they can't manufacturer enough of these to meet demand.


It's not plastic silly. If it was that easy to manufacture, why don't YOU do one for yourself?







... Just have patience, or get it from newegg when they come in stock again (If that would be faster)


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> Black ones aren't going to be in until the end of April according to the NZXT rep I talked to on the phone a few days ago. Not sure about the other ones.


Thanks, here's hoping the red or white come out much sooner.


----------



## Vendari

Greetings guys! Been lurking on this thread since I discovered it. Hahaha. I was hoping to ask for some advice regarding the stock unisink of my card.


first off: Will an AIO Lq.Cooler (Kraken x40 or Corsair H55) fit with the stock secondary sink still in place? I'd sure love to re-use it rather than buy individual heatsinks. And i'd rather have the Unisink scewed on than tiny individual sinks attached with thermal pads cause I move my rig around.

secondy: Can i remove the stock fan fro mteh unisink without damaging it?



I think i see a single screw beneath the fan there, and perhaps some hidden under the thermal adhesive?

Anyway, I'd really appreciate your help with this. I still haven't bought the G10 or the heatsinks.. i just have the coolers.

P.S: I took these picks from an overclockers review, but since my card is an EVGA GTX 680sc, then I suppose they use the same unisink.


----------



## Daious

Has anyone try mounting them to a Seidon?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Greetings guys! Been lurking on this thread since I discovered it. Hahaha. I was hoping to ask for some advice regarding the stock unisink of my card.
> 
> 
> first off: Will an AIO Lq.Cooler (Kraken x40 or Corsair H55) fit with the stock secondary sink still in place? I'd sure love to re-use it rather than buy individual heatsinks. And i'd rather have the Unisink scewed on than tiny individual sinks attached with thermal pads cause I move my rig around.
> 
> secondy: Can i remove the stock fan fro mteh unisink without damaging it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think i see a single screw beneath the fan there, and perhaps some hidden under the thermal adhesive?
> 
> Anyway, I'd really appreciate your help with this. I still haven't bought the G10 or the heatsinks.. i just have the coolers.
> 
> P.S: I took these picks from an overclockers review, but since my card is an EVGA GTX 680sc, then I suppose they use the same unisink.


If you have a dremel you'll probably need to make use of it to cut away at some of the metal on the heatspreader surrounding the core. The circular block will be impeded by the heatspreader itself.

I'm not sure about the second question though.


----------



## valkyrie743

well, being that little things drive me nuts. i just uninstalled my G10.







not because of the g10 it self. but because of the pump noise im getting with my X40 AIO. it was getting to me. being that i got the acx cooler (to use the top plate with the g10) i just decided to slap that on there until i here back from NZXT

have a ticket open right now. being that its the weekend ill probably here back from them this coming week. already got one reply back







sent them my invoice and info when and where i bought my X40. hopefully, will get an RMA going for it. if the unit i get back is quiet ill install back my G10.

right now ACX is cooling the card. with it overclocked and power limit @106% 20 minutes of vally i was getting no more than 73C (with a semi custom fan profile). granted its not the 48-50C i would get with the G10 but still better than the 82-83C i was pulling with the stock ref cooler.

should have just heed the words my father always said to me. "don't fix whats not broken" yeah, lower temps is always better but, at the cost of 100 + bucks and more things that could go in my rig, not worth the hassle.

we'll see what happens if i get this X40 rma'd


----------



## galloway188

i thought about the shim too for my msi 280x however after checking the gpu die with a straight edge it was not necessary. the screws are a bit short but i was able to get the g10 to mount without any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> I clearly need the shim then cause my 7970 idles at 33 and loads at 80.


----------



## Vendari

Thanks DarkReign, i'll keep the RTX ready if i need it. I just hope either the H55 or the x40 will fit without the need for cutting anything.. but just in case, im getting individual heatsinks after all even if i'd rather not. as a failsafe XD


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Hello everyone, does anyone know where I can find 2 kraken red G10 in stock for sale? searched on amazon, newegg and more it seems that everywhere are without him stock!


----------



## anubis1127

h105 + g10 = low temps.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Hello everyone, does anyone know where I can find 2 kraken red G10 in stock for sale? searched on amazon, newegg and more it seems that everywhere are without him stock!


Not going to be in stock for about a month I think I read somewhere. Only thing you can do is pre-order from nzxt.

I am extremly happy with the temps I get with this thing. Got this for $30 and the H70 for $10. $40 invested to get amazing temps. NEED MOAR OVERCLOCKS!


----------



## Daious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Not going to be in stock for about a month I think I read somewhere. Only thing you can do is pre-order from nzxt.
> 
> I am extremly happy with the temps I get with this thing. Got this for $30 and the H70 for $10. $40 invested to get amazing temps. NEED MOAR OVERCLOCKS!


Where in the world did you pick that up for 10 dollars lol


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> Where in the world did you pick that up for 10 dollars lol


Friend had one laying around and said throw $10 his way and it was mine.


----------



## galloway188

can i bum cheap stuff from your friend too? lol


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Friend had one laying around and said throw $10 his way and it was mine.


I lied, I completely forgot about the heat sinks. Another $20 there.


----------



## carolkarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> If you have a dremel you'll probably need to make use of it to cut away at some of the metal on the heatspreader surrounding the core. The circular block will be impeded by the heatspreader itself.
> 
> I'm not sure about the second question though.


might you be the darkreign from AoKH?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> I sorta know how you feel. I ordered on December 12th and people who had ordered after me had received their bracket over a week before I did. I never even got a tracking number.
> 
> That along with the fact that I had to look around and buy my own screws for the bracket annoyed me. (The supplied ones were to short as others have mentioned).
> 
> I could have waited for their screws to arrive but that would have meant not having the use of my computer until they shipped (I had already installed Memory and VRM heatsinks onto the card and I did not want to spend even more money on either new heatsinks or thermal adhesive).
> 
> Speaking of which has anyone received any replacement screws?
> 
> If you're impatient these are the screws that I bought and they worked for me:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00917LV9M/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> The screws have to be M2.5 and between 28mm-30mm long.
> I now have 96 extra screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you do end up buying those screws, note that you will have to hold the end of the screws with a bit or a screw driver while tightening the suppied bolts on other end. Otherwise they will just turn freely in the bracket and not tighten.


bought the screws cause mine are ridiculously tight on there. I'm going to be adding a shim for my 7970 as is, so I figured I really needed the extra length.


----------



## Daious

Has anyone tried using a different backplate instead of the small backplate it comes with?


----------



## Vendari

Quick question: how long dose it take for thermal adhesive tape to lose it's potency and "drop" your heatsinks?


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Not going to be in stock for about a month I think I read somewhere. Only thing you can do is pre-order from nzxt.
> 
> I am extremly happy with the temps I get with this thing. Got this for $30 and the H70 for $10. $40 invested to get amazing temps. NEED MOAR OVERCLOCKS!


Microcenter.com has all colors in stock. If you live near a Microcenter store, check there also. My local store (Paterson, NJ) had 5 of each color in stock this past weekend. I picked up a red one. I already had two black G10s installed in my 900D (xfire'd 290x's w/Corsair H105's). The red one is in my mITX build...250D, 290x w/Kraken x40. Yes, the G10 fits...no modifications necessary...perfect fit! I'll post pics when I get home from work.


----------



## Lowball020

Keep an Eye on Newegg too.... Got mine from there 3 weeks ago.

I saw they had the Red one's in this morning, but are out of stock now!!!

Microcenter web store has all 3 and next day shipping is only about 12 bucks!!!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Great.. way to let the world know guys. Now someone is going to buy them out to try to resell on Ebay.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Microcenter.com has all colors in stock. If you live near a Microcenter store, check there also. My local store (Paterson, NJ) had 5 of each color in stock this past weekend. I picked up a red one. I already had two black G10s installed in my 900D (xfire'd 290x's w/Corsair H105's). The red one is in my mITX build...250D, 290x w/Kraken x40. Yes, the G10 fits...no modifications necessary...perfect fit! I'll post pics when I get home from work.


Perfect, I have one about 15 minutes away. Going to pick up another one for future 780ti. Thanks


----------



## Aonex

^^That's great, must have just placed them online since I didn't see them yesterday.


----------



## Aonex

Hey folks, I just placed an order for a G10... planning on installing it on a R9 290X. One of the previous posters suggested these heatsinks:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17951/vid-196/VGA_Aluminum_Heatsink_w_3M_8810_Adhesive_-_13mm_x_13mm_x_7mm_-_Silver.html?id=s7Xyj54N&mv_pc=177 x16 for memory

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17727/vid-191/Micro_Thermal_Heatsink_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_for_Motherboard_MOS.html?id=s7Xyj54N&mv_pc=178#blank x3 for the left vrm?

Then I need to find a long heatsink for the right vrm, is that correct? The card will be installed in a Bitfenix Prodigy M, so it will be facing the top of the case, where I will have two 120mm fans blowing cool air on it, so I'm thinking aluminum heatsinks should be good enough. Could someone confirm if that's all I need? Thanks.


----------



## TheMadHatta

Ive been wanting to read up and reply to a lot of stuff on here lately but ive been super busy and while i hapen to be at my laptop uploading these photos i figured id link em to you guys....


Thats 82 current C on card 2 and 83 max on card 2, with 69/68 C on avg on card 1 with its max hitting 69, min for card 2 was 35 C and card 1 was 32 C. This was at the max possible res something in the 7kby4k range at 16:9 aspect with max AA using revtuner i believe its called? Sorry super late and PC is already off lol

The Build so far....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Slightly modded switch 810 case from nzxt. Using bottom intake and front exhaust based of ipurely off instinct, havent had much time to swap stuff all over the place and ive messed up enough screws test closed loop systems and cables that i dont really trust my clumbsy self moving stuff around again and again to test temps unless i really am inclined tol
Asus Rampage IV Extreme using corsair h110 with phanteks PH-F140SP_LED fans in push pull ([email protected] ea) as an intake and a 5th sp140 doing the same job filling that third 140 slot on the top of my case aboce the 5.25 drive bay area. This is assisted by a Lian Li aluminum 120mm fan air duct with 2 Prolimatech ultra sleek vortex 14 fans with static booster attachments on both for [email protected] pre static booster, these are acting as the main 140mm exhaust pulling the h110s heat right out the case.
2 EVGA GTX 780 ti factory super clocked settings with modded acx thermal heat spreaders/unisinks one with stock thermal pads, the higher temp card with 5W phobya thermal adhesive pads @ 1.5mm.
VRM/VRAM fans are Arctic F9 pwm Pro fans rated at 0.4sone aprox 14 dba @ 43 cfm each
corsair ax1200i with fan facing up to be used as an extra exhaust out the back.
2 X40s with push pull setups mounted on the bottom of the case are bitfenix spectre pro led rated at aprox 22 dba @ 86 cfm
using corsair's vengeance black RAM 32gb (4x8gb) 1600mhz,
and have 4 WD caviar black HDDs in a 3 to 4 5.25 to 3.5 or w/e drive bay adapter under an nzxt HUE module taking up all my 5.25 drive bay slots
Only using one of the 3.5 drive bay racks with all 3 slots used, 1 for a samsung 840(regular) ssd for win8, one for an 840 (evo) for win7 another smaller evo for program files and space since i will be getting rid of the caviars over time, and the final slot being for a PWM related Fan controller i love using.

Other than that only thing to mention is another phantek fan on the 3.5" hdd rack assisiting the 2 front exhaust 140s which are cougar's rated at 18dba @ 124 CFM which is kinda hard to believe when comparing to the other fans imo.





Heres a quick pic, note theres a sound card im not using and havent decided what i wanna do with yet, leave empty, swap with a slider for the asus rog sound card i have or what i wanna do atm its just a creative Z series card.

Just a bit of ranting...
I was thinking of changing the cougars out for bitfenix or phanteks or the rosewill hyperbola fans i love so much, heck maybe even the prolimatevhs if they felt ike they were actually pushing as much air compared to all the other fans, but its a nightmare trying to figure out what exactly is hitting what im still getting used to this hybrid pwm/manual take over control setup with these controllers i use, and then using curves for evga precision to control the VRAM/VRM fans, the kraken x40 control software to control the x40s fans, and front exhaust, and of course asus ai suite II's fan XPert 2 or w.e its called for the cpu fans curve which are all controlled through the mobos cpu fan port.


----------



## nwkrep82

My 900D (still a work in progress)

Xfired 290Xs w/G10s cooled with Corsair H105


----------



## nwkrep82

My 250D (still a work in progress)

290x cooled with Kraken x40


----------



## valkyrie743

^^^ awesome 250D build. i love that case. i built a computer for a client with it and just makes me with my motherboard was mini ITX









as for reviews anandtech has a review up !!!!!

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7719/nzxt-kraken-g10-review-liquid-cooling-for-your-gpu


----------



## Korreborg

Is there plenty of space in the 250D? Or is it a tight fit against the sidepanel? My 780 ACX SC gets rarther loud, so this would be an option


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ^^^ awesome 250D build. i love that case. i built a computer for a client with it and just makes me with my motherboard was mini ITX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for reviews anandtech has a review up !!!!!
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7719/nzxt-kraken-g10-review-liquid-cooling-for-your-gpu


Thanks! I love it too!

It's much smaller than what I'm used to, but it's a great case to work on.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korreborg*
> 
> Is there plenty of space in the 250D? Or is it a tight fit against the sidepanel? My 780 ACX SC gets rarther loud, so this would be an option


It's actually a perfect fit (like it was made to go in there, lol). It does take a little manuvering to get it in, but no sidepanel issues. The fan actually sits the closest to the side panel, but it doesn't touch. If, for some reason, you were to have an issue, you can always put on a slim 92mm or 80mm fan.


----------



## Korreborg

Thx for the quick reply.

What about noise?

I have an almost identical build







I have ordered Corsair SP120 quiet edition fans for my h100i, and an AF140 quiet edition for the front intake. And if there's still too much noise, ill order a G10 for my GPU


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korreborg*
> 
> Thx for the quick reply.
> 
> What about noise?
> 
> I have an almost identical build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ordered Corsair SP120 quiet edition fans for my h100i, and an AF140 quiet edition for the front intake. And if there's still too much noise, ill order a G10 for my GPU


Well, AF140s are pretty much silent in comparison. As for the SP120's (I have the performance edition), I get better control with the PWM versions which can result in a much quiter experience depending on what type of fan profile you choose to run. The fan on the G10 itself is not really audible to me (the SP120's are 'louder' than all of the fans), but I do plan on switching it out for a PWM fan to gain more control over it. The stock G10 fan currently connects to the fan connector on my video card.

I'm pulling fresh air into the case on both rads (pull on the H100i, push pull on the x40). I have two PWM slim (15mm thin) 80mm fans (NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro) on the rear to exhaust all the hot air.


----------



## yukkerz

Here are pictures I took during the process. Pretty damn easy.


----------



## valkyrie743

nice!!!!

are you using thermal adhesive or tape for the vrm's and ram chips?


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> nice!!!!
> 
> are you using thermal adhesive or tape for the vrm's and ram chips?


Yeah they came with sony tape on them so I just stuck with those. Was going to go with the acx plate but didn't want to spend anymore money.


----------



## Frizbeez

Finally got my G10 installed on my GTX780ti. Temps are amazing after installation.
Ran valley at ultra 1440p at 52fps with gpu clocked to 1180mhz, and temps are only 50 deg!
Games I play are FFXIV on Max settings and Titanfall on very high. Playing for hours and my GPU won't go any higher than 52 degrees. Wish I can measure the temps on my vrms though.

Here are some photos of my setup:



Ending this post with an overview of my rig:


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frizbeez*
> 
> Finally got my G10 installed on my GTX780ti. Temps are amazing after installation.
> Ran valley at ultra 1440p at 52fps with gpu clocked to 1180mhz, and temps are only 50 deg!
> Games I play are FFXIV on Max settings and Titanfall on very high. Playing for hours and my GPU won't go any higher than 52 degrees. Wish I can measure the temps on my vrms though.
> 
> Here are some photos of my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ending this post with an overview of my rig:


hi sir, what aio cooler are you using? wow 51c is very cool, mine is a 290x with antec kuhler max temp i got while benching is 67c, but when playing 61c is the max temp


----------



## Vendari

correct me if i'm wrong ... but i think he's using a corsair h55 with the white ring painted green. an in Push-pull config as well...


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong ... but i think he's using a corsair h55 with the white ring painted green. an in Push-pull config as well...


hmm i wonder mine a bit at high temp? 61c on load while gaming and im just using the stock speed of my card .. maybe i need to upgrade the antec kuhler ?


----------



## Frizbeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong ... but i think he's using a corsair h55 with the white ring painted green. an in Push-pull config as well...


Close, but I'm using a Corsair H90, with stock fan pulling and Corsair AF140 on the front


----------



## Vendari

ok.. pareng maynard, there might be a few things contributing to your not so good temps: An overclock, recycled hot air entering your radiator from other hot components in your case, fan speed of fans too slow or you are not using high static pressure fans, TIM is not well applied- baseplate not having enough pressure on the gpu die or both. Try to isolate your problem one at a time and you'll get it right.

EDIT: I've seen post about the G10 braket and the antec khuler 620, they got similar temps with h50 & h60.
@Frizbeez- wow, you must have a humongous case? what is it? 140mm rear exhaust stock or did you cut your case?


----------



## Frizbeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> ok.. pareng maynard, there might be a few things contributing to your not so good temps: An overclock, recycled hot air entering your radiator from other hot components in your case, fan speed of fans too slow or you are not using high static pressure fans, TIM is not well applied- baseplate not having enough pressure on the gpu die or both. Try to isolate your problem one at a time and you'll get it right.
> 
> EDIT: I've seen post about the G10 braket and the antec khuler 620, they got similar temps with h50 & h60.
> @Frizbeez- wow, you must have a humongous case? what is it? 140mm rear exhaust stock or did you cut your case?


I'm using a NZXT Phantom 530, great case, looks like a sports car. No cutting done to the rear


----------



## Besty007

Thinking of getting one of these for my MSI Gaming R9 290x. Anyone know if this is a compatible card? Check NZXT's website and didn't find any detail on non-reference boards. Appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> ok.. pareng maynard, there might be a few things contributing to your not so good temps: An overclock, recycled hot air entering your radiator from other hot components in your case, fan speed of fans too slow or you are not using high static pressure fans, TIM is not well applied- baseplate not having enough pressure on the gpu die or both. Try to isolate your problem one at a time and you'll get it right.
> 
> EDIT: I've seen post about the G10 braket and the antec khuler 620, they got similar temps with h50 & h60.
> @Frizbeez- wow, you must have a humongous case? what is it? 140mm rear exhaust stock or did you cut your case?


thanks tol here is my set up



im using 2 sp 120 fan on the antec kuhler and 2 sp 120 fans aswell on the h100i and 3 deepcool 120 fans on the front

although i think maybe my temps is a little high because i did lap the antec kuhler 620,. maybe a bad contact on the gpu core and the cooler, maybe i need a cooper shim?>


----------



## Vendari

Ahhhh.. there's your problem dude.... if you lapped it it's not making proper contact. You might need a shim but slightly more pressure? is it perfectly flat? hmmm... mahirap pre, daming factors na i consider. ( for me that is ) . Maybe you can make a checklist of all the mods you;ve done and work backwards from there?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Ahhhh.. there's your problem dude.... if you lapped it it's not making proper contact. You might need a shim but slightly more pressure? is it perfectly flat? hmmm... mahirap pre, daming factors na i consider. ( for me that is ) . Maybe you can make a checklist of all the mods you;ve done and work backwards from there?


yeah maybe the cooler and the gpu die does not have a good contact, vrm rams also doesnt have any heatsinks haha, 74c max load on my vrm1 and 61c on vrm2, im still looking for vrm heatsinks here in the philippines, but i know that vrm max load is 105c , maybe ill just sell the antec h20 620, and yes the cooler cooper is still flat though.


----------



## Vendari

hahaha, ako rin! it's hard to find good heatsinks for vram/vrm here in the Philippines, more so if you're from the provinces (like me). I've custom cut all my heatsinks and they theoretically dissapate 4x more heat than the tiny individual ones due to a much larger surface area. But the problem is i can't find any thermal adhesive tape to mount them. And those selling adhesive tape sell it for roughly $2.50 for a 1cmx2cm rectangle... What a rip-0FF. >.<
EDIT: I cant seem to read my own post.. :O what's up with this.. ?Editing migt fix it?


----------



## Thorteris

Anybody know the best Vram heatsinks for a r9-290x?


----------



## blackend

where to find it as I search all website and all of them out stock


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> hahaha, ako rin! it's hard to find good heatsinks for vram/vrm here in the Philippines, more so if you're from the provinces (like me). I've custom cut all my heatsinks and they theoretically dissapate 4x more heat than the tiny individual ones due to a much larger surface area. But the problem is i can't find any thermal adhesive tape to mount them. And those selling adhesive tape sell it for roughly $2.50 for a 1cmx2cm rectangle... What a rip-0FF. >.<
> EDIT: I cant seem to read my own post.. :O what's up with this.. ?Editing migt fix it?


haha i bought some vrm heatsinks ram from cdr king, and they are a little bit large for the 290x card,. so ill just cut them and try my best to fit them on the 290x, recently i found a dead motherboard with lots of cooper heatsinks,

i will try to put the vrm rams to the cooper bard and put them on the 290x VRm1 ram, the vrm that close to the power supply of the card, ahm do you know where can i buy some artic alumina here in the phillipnes? and i just recycle the thermal pads on the dead mobo


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> where to find it as I search all website and all of them out stock


I ordered mine from a Microcenter. I'm happy I found it today they arre selling fast.


----------



## Vendari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> haha i bought some vrm heatsinks ram from cdr king, and they are a little bit large for the 290x card,. so ill just cut them and try my best to fit them on the 290x, recently i found a dead motherboard with lots of cooper heatsinks,
> 
> i will try to put the vrm rams to the cooper bard and put them on the 290x VRm1 ram, the vrm that close to the power supply of the card, ahm do you know where can i buy some artic alumina here in the phillipnes? and i just recycle the thermal pads on the dead mobo


Have you tried PC Hub in Gilmore? im not sure if there are any other places. You can try CEbu Appliance Center but thats a long shot.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Have you tried PC Hub in Gilmore? im not sure if there are any other places. You can try CEbu Appliance Center but thats a long shot.


aww thats to far ahaha, i live in pampanga haha, ill try pc gilmore or pchub hope i could find one,. these vrm heatsinks driving me crazy hahah


----------



## v3n0m90

Anyone have any suggestions for good some good fans to replace the stock one. Looking for something that is..

-Quiet
-Preferably black since everything else in my case is black and red and I'm a freak about that kind if stuff.
-Would also like it to be a PWM fan so I can controll it myself if I want to.

Was looking around on frozen and I found a few but wanted to get some opinions. (I'm already ordering some other stuff from them so I figured I would look.)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21911/fan-316/Scythe_Kama_92mm_x_25mm_PWM_Fan_DFS922512M-PWM.html?tl=g36c365s940

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5878/fan-293/Cooljag_Everflow_90mm_x_25mm_PWM_Fan_F129025BU.html?tl=g36c365s940

This one is a little to expensive for me but I was considering it becasue I know they are good fans. The others I have never had any expierence with.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13698/fan-900/Noiseblocker_NB-BlackSilentPro_PE-P_92mm_x_25mm_Ultra_Quiet_PWM_Fan_-_1800_RPM_-_20_dBA.html?tl=g36c365s940

The Silenx fan as also the other one I was thinking of getting. Seems to be good and I wasn't looking to spend a lot on one fan since I have some other stuff to get.


----------



## Shine6

'Be quiet!' are good too - similar to Noctua.

http://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/262


----------



## beldecca

Anyone think that a Corsair H110 would be over kill for use with a G10 bracket?


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Anyone think that a Corsair H110 would be over kill for use with a G10 bracket?


I personally don't see the need for it. I am on an overclocked 780ti with an old H70 and min is low 20s max is mid 50s. Really up to you.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> I personally don't see the need for it. I am on an overclocked 780ti with an old H70 and min is low 20s max is mid 50s. Really up to you.


really low fan speed?


----------



## yukkerz

One fan on pull, I have a fan controller and up it when I play. Still don't see it getting much hotter if I didn't turn it up.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> I personally don't see the need for it. I am on an overclocked 780ti with an old H70 and min is low 20s max is mid 50s. Really up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> really low fan speed?
Click to expand...

My H55's cool my 770's very well in push pull at the lowest possible fan speed. Max temp i have ever seen is 64c, and that's at 1400Mhz in SLI 6 loops of Valley. You don't need a H110 at all...


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Finaly got mine installed on my 780 ti with a old H70. Overclocked to 1250MHz and 1.212 voltage. Min 23c and a Max of 54c. Very happy with results.


i got a different X40 from newegg today and its pump is quiet







i was lazy and thought **** it ill use the stock thermal paste that comes pre-applied on the X40. i noticed my temps are 6C or so higher than they were with the past X40 using arctic silver ceramique 2.

what thermal paste are you using? should i take this thing apart and use my arctic silver ceramique? and are these temps during heavy gameplay or vally / heaven benchmark? my max temp was hitting around 54C in heaven with stock voltages, 1117mhz core 100% power target.

before, my temps in vally never gone past 48C


----------



## maynard14

Hi mine is 290x cooled by antec kuhler 620, is my gpu max load core clock is 61 c acceptable? default voltage and clock,.. thx


----------



## valkyrie743

****UPDATE TO MY ABOVE POST***

decided to take it apart and use arctic silver ceramique 2. temps were the same. was hitting 51C in vally after about 3 minutes of running it. im like this is not right. i went back and put my noisy pump X40 on and boom. sitting at 46C and its been running for a good 10 minutes. also temps idling were at 25C when before it was sitting around 31C. with the other X40 i have right here. i know i didnt put to much thermal paste on it. im very precise with how much i apply.

guess ill be living with the noisy pump for the lower temps. lol. still have no idea why the other X40 AIO is giving me higher temps. using the same fan. have pump plugged into a 12v molex adapter and everything is good. whatever. back to awesome temps. was using the ACX cooler for the past week. it was better than the stock reference cooler but still not that great. was hitting 65C in titanfall and i have that game capped at 60fps (would only use 60% of power limit)


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ****UPDATE TO MY ABOVE POST***
> 
> decided to take it apart and use arctic silver ceramique 2. temps were the same. was hitting 51C in vally after about 3 minutes of running it. im like this is not right. i went back and put my noisy pump X40 on and boom. sitting at 46C and its been running for a good 10 minutes. also temps idling were at 25C when before it was sitting around 31C. with the other X40 i have right here. i know i didnt put to much thermal paste on it. im very precise with how much i apply.
> 
> guess ill be living with the noisy pump for the lower temps. lol. still have no idea why the other X40 AIO is giving me higher temps. using the same fan. have pump plugged into a 12v molex adapter and everything is good. whatever. back to awesome temps. was using the ACX cooler for the past week. it was better than the stock reference cooler but still not that great. was hitting 65C in titanfall and i have that game capped at 60fps (would only use 60% of power limit)


Yeah that is weird. Not sure why the temps are so much different. I used article silver 5. All my testing was done with an hour of heaven benchmark. Getting a slim fan today to have a push pull going to see if I can't lower that a little more. Best I could get from my card was 1230 on core. Forget what memory was. I know +300 on evga x.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi..im not an owner of g10..but ill gladly help were i can..

@valkyri....check the base of that new x40..with a spirit level/flat metal ruler to see if its 80-100%flat base or not..

try shaking it while holding it to get rid of any air bubbles...hook it up outside the case and give power to the pump..let it run for a hour or so..place the rad higher above the pump..

do not use the paste ever..that comes pre
applied..its either crap or crap and to much..

@other..as5...every1 always try to down this tim..it may be old school..but its still pretty darn good..keeps my gpu far away from 50° highest ive seen is 47° still about 5-10° cooler than what i ever got with the twinfrozr cooler..i salute yo for using as5..


----------



## yukkerz

PCper and their Kraken G10 video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvNoiqVTkxo


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well I posted this in the 290x owner club but maybe this a better place. I applied a G10 with an H90 to my Tri-X and my temps are horrible. They start at 47c and then slowly rise after about 20 mins of idling to near 70c. I tried re-seating and switching out the stock H90 thermal paste to MX-4 as well, but it made no difference. I noticed the bracket pulls away from the GPU when you plug in the PCI-E cables as well and am wondering if this is causing seating issues.

Overall the design on these seems pretty poor and I am just thinking about returning them and the H90s I bought and going back to stock.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well I posted this in the 290x owner club but maybe this a better place. I applied a G10 with an H90 to my Tri-X and my temps are horrible. They start at 47c and then slowly rise after about 20 mins of idling to near 70c. I tried re-seating and switching out the stock H90 thermal paste to MX-4 as well, but it made no difference. I noticed the bracket pulls away from the GPU when you plug in the PCI-E cables as well and am wondering if this is causing seating issues.
> 
> Overall the design on these seems pretty poor and I am just thinking about returning them and the H90s I bought and going back to stock.


Well as far as the temps go and the fact that the bracket moves isn't good. Seems like it isn't seating for sure.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Well as far as the temps go and the fact that the bracket moves isn't good. Seems like it isn't seating for sure.


Well the bracket is seated as instructed. The proper mounting holes are there, and the H90 is secured tightly. I also forgot to mention that my board is being warped by the bracket.


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Well as far as the temps go and the fact that the bracket moves isn't good. Seems like it isn't seating for sure.


I agree. When I had skyrocketting temps, it wasn't seated properly.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Right but there doesn't appear to be a way to seat the card properly then. There is no way to plug in the pcie cords without pushing the bracket down


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Right but there doesn't appear to be a way to seat the card properly then. There is no way to plug in the pcie cords without pushing the bracket down


Odd. Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## galloway188

just installed another g10 with x40 on my 2nd card.

getting around 30C idle... to 52C load...

not sure why but this was on another PC.


----------



## maynard14

what is your card sir galloway?


----------



## antivanity

Any one have a decent VRM heatsink solution for the 780ti ? I got these Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks, but they fall right off with the slightest nudge.

Also how do you guys attach the backplate with out the heat sink to screw it into ?

Right now im getting 23c idle and 40c running full tilt on cudaminer (litecoin type mining). Ambient temp is 75F.


----------



## valkyrie743

wait for evga to get this back in stock
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-3790-B9

and use the unisink. you will have to sand down the 4 posts that around the gpu but its worth it.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Any one have a decent VRM heatsink solution for the 780ti ? I got these Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks, but they fall right off with the slightest nudge.
> 
> Also how do you guys attach the backplate with out the heat sink to screw it into ?
> 
> Right now im getting 23c idle and 40c running full tilt on cudaminer (litecoin type mining). Ambient temp is 75F.


I went with these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XACV8O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The fan is right about them so I can't see it being any worse then the stock cooler. ACX cooler would look much cleaner for sure. Still may go that route one day.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> Any one have a decent VRM heatsink solution for the 780ti ? I got these Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks, but they fall right off with the slightest nudge.
> 
> Also how do you guys attach the backplate with out the heat sink to screw it into ?
> 
> Right now im getting 23c idle and 40c running full tilt on cudaminer (litecoin type mining). Ambient temp is 75F.


I use a prolimatech mk 26 and it comes with included aluminum heatsink on the thermal tape. I had issues where they would fall off, as you mentioned so I took a razer blade and cleanly scraped it off and used a combination of my thermal tape and a very small amount of the pk3 non conductive thermal paste on it to use as a stickier base. Mining it 100% doesn't press the temps over 45C


----------



## benai4h

I put a Kraken G10 and a Corsair H75 on a XFX Radeon HD 7870 Core Edition inside of a Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 last night. Was a tight squeeze but it made it and seems to be working well. Total install time took around 2 hours, though I imagine that has a lot to do with my own careful, plodding approach to desktop upgrades. I included a couple of pictures below.

Overall, sound and thermals look (and sound) good. Highest GPU temperature I clocked last night came during a Civilization V test. It was the first game I noticed temperature (and sound) issues that at a couple of points starting approaching 85 Celsius. Highest I saw last night under Civ V was 60.

Couple of points: First, I do not plan on overclocking. I purchased this because my PC's physical location has mediocre (at best) airflow and I have become incredibly picky about noise levels since I purchased a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO last year. So my priorities are not maxing out performance but neutralizing excess noise and controlling temperatures during extended gameplay.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












You will see the 7870 has VRM's primarily on the left and, though I did not include a photo, the XFX heatsink and fan does not include any thermal paste over the VRMs nor any contact points to the heatsink. With that in mind I was perfectly happy to only add heatsinks to the VRAM modules, which you can see above.

Performance has been stellar. After I removed the upper HDD bracket in my case (tried to remove the other one but it doesn't want to go anywhere right now) airflow seems to have helped drop those temps down from ~60 Celsius in Civ V and BF4 to closer to 53/54 Celsius, which seems to be what everyone else is getting. Sound performance is good. I don't have a happy, balanced spot yet for my fan speeds. I have an AsRock Z87M Extreme4 and the fan pins are few and mostly 3-pin. I have one H75 fan and the Kraken G10 fan attached to Chassis Fan 1 (4-pin) and the other attached to Chassis Fan 2. My H75 fan is attached to the only PWR Fan connector on the board. If I find a happier place for fan speeds I'll let you guys know.

Overall, quite happy.


----------



## Thorteris

Is it worth getting a kraken x60 over an x40 since a x40 won't fit in my case? And has there been any problems installing them on r9-290/x?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Is it worth getting a kraken x60 over an x40 since a x40 won't fit in my case? And has there been any problems installing them on r9-290/x?


How does a 280mm radiator fit but not a 140mm? Either way the larger one will most likely perform to a better level of liking for you.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

what case do you have?
how many open pci slots do you have on the case backside? you can try what i did with h60 mod..strap it to the pci slots of the case so it exhausts the hot air out the case


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> How does a 280mm radiator fit but not a 140mm? Either way the larger one will most likely perform to a better level of liking for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> How does a 280mm radiator fit but not a 140mm? Either way the larger one will most likely perform to a better level of liking for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> what case do you have?
> how many open pci slots do you have on the case backside? you can try what i did with h60 mod..strap it to the pci slots of the case so it exhausts the hot air out the case


I have a corsair 300r on the kraken website it said the x40 wouldn't fit anywhere. But it says the x60 would fit at the top. I don't mind using a x60. R9-290x gets pretty hot. And I might be able to get higher voltages.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

http://www.overclock.net/t/1229995/corsair-carbide-series-300r-mid-tower-build-log/0_10

theres more than plenty room for a 120 rad and 240 rad top.
so go with a 240mm rad for gpu/ or 120.if it was me..
id go nuts..remove both hd cages..put a 240mm rad there gpu and top a 240mm for cpu


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1229995/corsair-carbide-series-300r-mid-tower-build-log/0_10
> 
> theres more than plenty room for a 120 rad and 240 rad top.
> so go with a 240mm rad for gpu/ or 120.if it was me..
> id go nuts..remove both hd cages..put a 240mm rad there gpu and top a 240mm for cpu


I will just go with the x60 anyways. I can get it for the same price.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

nice then.sounds like some xtreme cooling to me


----------



## Aonex

Could someone let me know if these heatsinks will work for the vrm's on a R9 290X?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17727/vid-191/Micro_Thermal_Heatsink_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_for_Motherboard_MOS.html?tl=g40c21#blank

or

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20793/vid-230/Alphacool_GPU_Heatsinks_7mm_x_7mm_x_15mm_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c21&id=hDei3DYG#blank

From this photo, it looks like I'll need 12 on the right and 3 on the left. I tried finding one of the long heatsinks for the right side that you can screw on, but have had no luck.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Could someone let me know if these heatsinks will work for the vrm's on a R9 290X?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17727/vid-191/Micro_Thermal_Heatsink_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_for_Motherboard_MOS.html?tl=g40c21#blank
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20793/vid-230/Alphacool_GPU_Heatsinks_7mm_x_7mm_x_15mm_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c21&id=hDei3DYG#blank
> 
> From this photo, it looks like I'll need 12 on the right and 3 on the left. I tried finding one of the long heatsinks for the right side that you can screw on, but have had no luck.


I would personally use these ones.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5557/vid-86/Swiftech_MC21_Aluminum_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_21mm_x_6mm_x_10mm_-_4_pack_.html?tl=g40c21

Then use this one to cover the single mosfet on the top left hand side -

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17727/vid-191/Micro_Thermal_Heatsink_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_for_Motherboard_MOS.html?tl=g40c21#blank

If that one is to big for the single mosfet, you may need to break down and get the smaller ones you posted

- http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20793/vid-230/Alphacool_GPU_Heatsinks_7mm_x_7mm_x_15mm_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c21

I am still surprised no one has come out with a proper vrm heatsink for Hawaii cards yet. The real issue is that you need pressure applied down on the heatsink to extract the heat quicker.


----------



## Aonex

Nice find on those swiftech heatsinks, those look like that'll fit that long narrow row of vrm's, thanks! I guess either of the other two will work for the 2nd vrm area.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Could someone let me know if these heatsinks will work for the vrm's on a R9 290X?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17727/vid-191/Micro_Thermal_Heatsink_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_for_Motherboard_MOS.html?tl=g40c21#blank
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20793/vid-230/Alphacool_GPU_Heatsinks_7mm_x_7mm_x_15mm_-_Black_Anodized_Aluminum_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c21&id=hDei3DYG#blank
> 
> From this photo, it looks like I'll need 12 on the right and 3 on the left. I tried finding one of the long heatsinks for the right side that you can screw on, but have had no luck.


This will work if you modify it slightly. I have one screwed down on my R9 290's VRMs. It applies excellent pressure and keeps temps low. You want the Version 1.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> This will work if you modify it slightly. I have one screwed down on my R9 290's VRMs. It applies excellent pressure and keeps temps low. You want the Version 1.


bro where did you order the icy vision version 1? and im from Philippines also


----------



## Aonex

I read that Gelid is coming out with a Icy Vision kit compatible with the R9 290/290X and should come out mid April. However, I couldn't wait that long so just ordered those heatsinks from Frozencpu.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> bro where did you order the icy vision version 1? and im from Philippines also


I ordered it from FrozenCPU, but they don't seem to stock it anymore.


----------



## valkyrie743

soon been running mine for the past few weeks and have to say, im loving it. have my card overclocked. never goes over 50C on full heavy load. most games under 40C being that i cap my games at 60fps. only bf4 and other high demanding games hit around 45C

my favorite is running non gpu hard games like SWTOR or south park the stick of truth and watching my temps sit at 28C lol. very happy with this. i do with though i was able to see what my vrm temps were like the 290X with GPUZ. but im not to worried about it anymore being im using that Evga ACX top plate for the ram chips and vrm's


----------



## mingqi53

WHERE CAN I BUY THIS?! Jeez, the only place I can find it is on eBay and they're selling for an absurd amount of money.


----------



## Aonex

Looks like your local Microcenter has em, 3 in stock.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> WHERE CAN I BUY THIS?! Jeez, the only place I can find it is on eBay and they're selling for an absurd amount of money.


Microcenter is your best bet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> soon been running mine for the past few weeks and have to say, im loving it. have my card overclocked. never goes over 50C on full heavy load. most games under 40C being that i cap my games at 60fps. only bf4 and other high demanding games hit around 45C
> 
> my favorite is running non gpu hard games like SWTOR or south park the stick of truth and watching my temps sit at 28C lol. very happy with this. i do with though i was able to see what my vrm temps were like the 290X with GPUZ. but im not to worried about it anymore being im using that Evga ACX top plate for the ram chips and vrm's


Yeah man, I am extremely satisfied with this product. Overckocked and I am sitting pretty much at the same temps as you.

Switched some things around and got my hands on a new water cooling setup. Zalman LQ310 for $40, much cleaner than the h70 I had, and a much thinner radiator core. Had to buy one for later use.



Ordering another 780ti next month and already have another lq310 and krakgen g10 on wait.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> WHERE CAN I BUY THIS?! Jeez, the only place I can find it is on eBay and they're selling for an absurd amount of money.


I got mine from microcenter (the same one in Houston). They are still in stock for now I would order now.


----------



## bustacap22

hoping someone can chime in on this post.......I have an MSI TwinFrozr 7950 w/ 7970 PCB. I am wanting to purchase this bracket to go with my Antec 620 or Corsair H70 that I have collecting dust. Can someone confirm if I would be needing a "shim" that I have been seeing in some post on this thread????? Also, wondering if copper heatsinks are needed for the VRam. Lastly, what are most doing to address the VRM with this bracket. Any advice or suggestion greatly appreciated.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> hoping someone can chime in on this post.......I have an MSI TwinFrozr 7950 w/ 7970 PCB. I am wanting to purchase this bracket to go with my Antec 620 or Corsair H70 that I have collecting dust. Can someone confirm if I would be needing a "shim" that I have been seeing in some post on this thread????? Also, wondering if copper heatsinks are needed for the VRam. Lastly, what are most doing to address the VRM with this bracket. Any advice or suggestion greatly appreciated.


Can't help you with the shim part, hopefully someone with a AMD card can answer that. You will for sure need heatsinks for the VRAM and the VRM you have many choices to choose from. Look back at previous pages I know we all have been posting what everyone has used.
I personally used these
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CJRZP9I/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XACV8O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> hoping someone can chime in on this post.......I have an MSI TwinFrozr 7950 w/ 7970 PCB. I am wanting to purchase this bracket to go with my Antec 620 or Corsair H70 that I have collecting dust. Can someone confirm if I would be needing a "shim" that I have been seeing in some post on this thread????? Also, wondering if copper heatsinks are needed for the VRam. Lastly, what are most doing to address the VRM with this bracket. Any advice or suggestion greatly appreciated.


Yes, you will need to order a shim. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20761/thr-215/Pure_Copper_Thermal_Shim_-_15mm_x_15mm_x_05mm.html?tl=g8c487s2034

Would be cool to see if this memory/vrm heatsink would work under a G10? Hard to tell from the pictures.

http://www.swiftech.com/hd7900-hsf.aspx

https://www.nzxt.com/uploads/product_images/accessories_krakeng10/980A7669.jpg


----------



## nwkrep82

Modded my xfired 290X's w/G10 and H105 to use the cooling backplate from the new Accelero Twin Turbo III

20c drop in VRM temps.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Modded my xfired 290X's w/G10 and H105 to use the cooling backplate from the new Accelero Twin Turbo III
> 
> 20c drop in VRM temps.


WOW, that looks just bad ass! was curious if anyone would attempt this... glad it worked out well.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

why in the one pics does it look like the bolts are at an angle? did you have any trouble fitting it all together?hows temps with or without that heatsink on the back?what would be cool is if they made a heatsink similar to that but for the front side ofthe pcb...looks awsome:thumb:


----------



## Aonex

You bought two of those Arcitc Accelero's just for their backplates?


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> WOW, that looks just bad ass! was curious if anyone would attempt this... glad it worked out well.


Thanks! When I saw it was coming out, I knew I was going to try it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> why in the one pics does it look like the bolts are at an angle? did you have any trouble fitting it all together?hows temps with or without that heatsink on the back?what would be cool is if they made a heatsink similar to that but for the front side ofthe pcb...looks awsome:thumb:


The first pic that shows me holding it assembled was a test fit. The pic of the screws in the bracket with the bottom of the pump showing are slanted because I hadn't yet tightened the nuts in the screws. Once those nuts are tightened (they hold the screws in to aid in assembly) they become straight.

I had to drill the mounting holes in the G10 bracket to a slightly bigger diameter in order to fit the screws I used. I also had to widen the slots on the the metal tabs that are used in the mounting of backplate to accepted the screws I used.

The first one was more trial and error to figure out what works and what doesn't. The second one was a breeze because I had it all figured out. LOL

Temps are good. Whereas I was seeing 80c temps on the VRMs...I'm now seeing 60c.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> You bought two of those Arcitc Accelero's just for their backplates?


Yes I did...I bought the cheapest one. There are 4 models, but the backplate assembly is the same for all.

The cost wasn't that bad ($65 each on Newegg) considering I was initially going to do a XSPC backplate and copper heatsinks on both cards. I also plan on selling what I didn't use which will recoup some $$.


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Yes I did...I bought the cheapest one. There are 4 models, but the backplate assembly is the same for all.
> 
> The cost wasn't that bad ($65 each on Newegg) considering I was initially going to do a XSPC backplate and copper heatsinks on both cards. I also plan on selling what I didn't use which will recoup some $$.


Ah, makes sense. How much are you selling what's left of the Twin Turbos for?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Nice..i rep you earlier..i posted thesw new heatsinks in the mod thread earlier..was wondering when sm1 is goin to try it out..
I still think that if this was a backside/+front pcb heatsink..itll even drop temps more..looks great..how high up does these
stand up from backside


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Nice..i rep you earlier..i posted thesw new heatsinks in the mod thread earlier..was wondering when sm1 is goin to try it out..
> I still think that if this was a backside/+front pcb heatsink..itll even drop temps more..looks great..how high up does these
> stand up from backside


Thanks for the rep!

I think the temps are really good considering it's cooling from the back. I do have fans mounted to my hd cages that push air in that direction, but I have them running at low rpms. However, those numbers could be increased even further with more direct air flow to the fins.

I do agree with you that additional heatsinks on the front would aid in additional cooling if necessary.

The backplate is 23mm in height. I would factor in an additional 5mm for the thermal material and padding. That's around the thickness of your standard fan.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Ah, makes sense. How much are you selling what's left of the Twin Turbos for?


I'd probably be looking for $35 each plus shipping.


----------



## Aonex

That's too bad, just bought an Accelero L2 for an old 6850, could have used one of your twin turbos.


----------



## Aonex

Has anyone noticed any noise with their AIO coolers when they go above a certain temperature? My NZXT Kraken X40 starts making noises when the temp reaches around 57 Celsius when my 290X is mining.

EDIT: Weird, I flipped the case upside down (Bitfenix Prodigy M) and the noise disappeared, guess it was just the position of the water block relative to the radiator.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well to bad ..ive only got about 25mm maybe..btween my cpu cooler and gpu backside...wouldv loved to get a backplate for it..


----------



## Shazberries

Hey NZXT, what is the spacing that you guys are using for all three of your mounting holes... The ones that connect the bracket, on the cpu cooler side, to the board? I'm asking for something like this!


----------



## Vendari

Here's what i did to get it to fit on a reference GTX 680 inside a Raven rv03 case.

Had to cut the rear part of case to get MoBo clearance and rad clearance.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








and i also had to add an acrylic panel to the back where i cut it so it doesn't look butt ugly.
i also had to paint it cause it was just leftover from a previous project.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also added foam spacers or whatever in between the panel and the case to prevent vibrations and what-not.
I used a re-purposed mouse pad and 3M double-sided adhesive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Since I wanted to use the stock unisink with the G10 Bracket, I had to make some alterations.
Here are some before and after shots.

Before -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









After-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Then I thought I wanted the GPU to control the fan so I can fine tune noise and cfm without having to use speedfan.
So took the PWM fan header thingy from an old busted card I Owned....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And ghetto soldered it onto my SP120 PWM fan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I also had to file of the bolts' standoffs from the ones that came with the G10 cause the bolts/screws were too short. (no pics)

Aaaannnd Here's the system after assembly:
One before I cleaned it and the other during bench-marking.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








So here's are 2 screenies of the Unigine Heaven 4.0 Benchmark:
Both at aprox. 29-30°c ambient temps

Air-Cooled - approx 64-68°c temperatures at approx 41-44db noise


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AIO Watercooled - approx 44-47°c temperatures at approx 24-27db noise


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Took a tad more work than I expected but I'm very happy with the results :3

NINJA EDIT:
Since I didn't have a grille for the hole where my rad is, I got one from a very generous friend of mine. It's from an HEC PSU but it does the trick. Wont have to worry about bent fins so much now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









And here's the rear of my RV03 with the grille installed and 2 cable management clips I discovered at a local hardware store.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

fantastic bro..


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> snip


+1 Rep for you, outstanding job


----------



## Vendari

I'm sad no one commented on my "Night and Day" reference....








LAWL


----------



## maynard14

@
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> I'm sad no one commented on my "Night and Day" reference....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAWL


ang galing








ahmm i mean awesome! what cooler are you using bro?>


----------



## Vendari

A Corsair H55 is what I used and the last of my Tuniq-TX3









NINJA EDIT: @Maynard Since we both live in the Philippines I think you should take a look at my fan curve settings seeing as we both should have similar ambient temps.



I based it on our usual ambient temps of highest ambient approx. 32-36°c and since the Antec Khuler 620 has similar performance to my measly H55 you can assume that the fan curve will work for you too.


----------



## beldecca

Actually have a Kraken G10 that I bought on an impulse at Microcenter. Been sitting on it for a while, and now tempted to use it on a 7950 that I have sitting around. Curious if I could use the MSI heat spreader (basically a cut out sheet of alum?) to be the heat sink for the VRM & memory? It's not finned as a normal heat sink, but it is over the who block. Looks like I would have to do some cutting to make it fit with the G10

EDIT: you can see the "sink" in this pic from KitGuru:


----------



## Bartouille

Shouldn't there be a Kraken G10 club or something by now? This is hardly news anymore...


----------



## Vendari

You'll need a shim, but I don't believe you'll need to cut your unisink.


----------



## beldecca

Like the idea of shimming it out. Keep original unmodded for resale, etc. Feel a little stupid that I didn't think of it







Thanks!
Now I have to go play with some different thicknesses to find the best one. (EDIT: any guesses, likely start at the thickness of the heat spreader - and that is in addition to the 7950/7970 shim)

At this point, a club sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Vendari

5mm was what I heard but you can put a transparent ruler to your pcb and make an educated guess.









NINJA EDIT: Make sure your G10 screws are long enough though, your shim might make it difficult to mount your AIO aaaand if you force it, you'll crack your GPU's die.


----------



## bmgjet

Not all 7950/70 need a shim. Get a straight edge and check if the core sticks out past the protector first.
Both my 7970s didnt need one because the core stuck out 2-3mm past the protector. So using a shim would just raise the core temp as there is more between the cooler and core for heat to pass though.


----------



## ramme223

Here's my final NZXT G10 + X40 Titan Mod. Using 'skyn3t-vBios-1006' with gamestable 1200Mhz on the GPU side and 1600Mhz [email protected]




*shooping list:*

1 x NZXT KRAKEN X40

1 x NZXT G10

1x Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings 2 PWM (140x140x25mm)

1x Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings 2 PWM ( 92x92x25mm)

1x GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound

2x Enzotech BMR-C1 (8 pieces each) (14mmx14mmx14mm)

1x Enzotech Mosfet Cooler MOS-C1 (10 pieces) (6.5mmx6.5mmx12mm)

1x Enzotech BCC9 Low Profile (8 pieces) (14mmx14mmx9mm)

1x Arctic Cooling PWM adapter for VGA cards


----------



## X-PREDATOR

absolutely beautifull..no other way to describe it...were did you get that vga adapter?


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramme223*
> 
> Here's my final NZXT G10 + X40 Titan Mod. Using 'skyn3t-vBios-1006' with gamestable 1200Mhz on the GPU side and 1600Mhz [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shooping list:*
> 
> 1 x NZXT KRAKEN X40
> 
> 1 x NZXT G10
> 
> 1x Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings 2 PWM (140x140x25mm)
> 
> 1x Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings 2 PWM ( 92x92x25mm)
> 
> 1x GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound
> 
> 2x Enzotech BMR-C1 (8 pieces each) (14mmx14mmx14mm)
> 
> 1x Enzotech Mosfet Cooler MOS-C1 (10 pieces) (6.5mmx6.5mmx12mm)
> 
> 1x Enzotech BCC9 Low Profile (8 pieces) (14mmx14mmx9mm)
> 
> 1x Arctic Cooling PWM adapter for VGA cards


So clean. Cleanest I have seen


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

hey guys, would a h70 work with this? it says a h75 does on the website. both have the same pump style lock, wonder if it has to do with the diffrent style hoses? I would like to mount this on my r9 290 and put the rad on the rear 120mm exhaust on my 600t. do you think this will work? I also have a h100 on the roof.
thanks guys.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

it should be able too..just position the block/pump so that the tubing is more towards that angle..less tension..how much space do you have beneath the gpu and psu earea?
if theres enough clearence there..you can mount it underneath the gpu onto the case pci slots ...its less obstructive there for the tubing plus wont interfere with the top h100..can you post a pic of how its now?


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Which thermal adhesive did you use to attach the VRM-heatsinks ?


----------



## Vendari

Some use Thermal Adhesive Tape some use Arctic Alumina. Depends if you want a permanent solution or not.


----------



## ramme223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> absolutely beautifull..no other way to describe it...were did you get that vga adapter?


So Iam from germany, so only links for my country:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/VGA-Kuehler-Heatpipes/Alle-VGA-Kuehler/Arctic-PWM-Adapter-fuer-VGA-Karten::18453.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10876_Gelid-VGA-PWM-Adapter.html

Hope that helps


----------



## ladcrooks

*ramme223* - thanks for the post with such good pics of how to do a job properly , German engineering









I rep you +


----------



## cravinmild

Agreed. Super sexy card and well done mod. Great pics too


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> hey guys, would a h70 work with this? it says a h75 does on the website. both have the same pump style lock, wonder if it has to do with the diffrent style hoses? I would like to mount this on my r9 290 and put the rad on the rear 120mm exhaust on my 600t. do you think this will work? I also have a h100 on the roof.
> thanks guys.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1445970/legitreviews-nzxt-announces-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-kit/1420#post_21932013
It will work with the H70 no problem. I had that at first but went with a smaller radiator.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

hey guys I was thinking for my r9 290, maybe this xspc backplate would work with the g10? instead of that little one use this with some thermal pads and it looks like the mounting screws would go right through? adds regidity vrm cooling and looks nice too.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

cool beans..wow nice backplate.
were can i get a backplate for my card?


----------



## Toltuff

Stumbled upon this forum and thread by accident but I thought I would share my experience of the G10 and x40 on my R9 290

All I can say is I was pleased how easy it was to fit and how cool my gpu now runs
I am a couch gamer these days so have my gaming rig in frontroom
The noise of reference cooler was ok until it launched into take off when under load so had to do something about

Here is what my install looks like


----------



## Aonex

So when's the re-up again... mid April?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toltuff*
> 
> Stumbled upon this forum and thread by accident but I thought I would share my experience of the G10 and x40 on my R9 290
> 
> All I can say is I was pleased how easy it was to fit and how cool my gpu now runs
> I am a couch gamer these days so have my gaming rig in frontroom
> The noise of reference cooler was ok until it launched into take off when under load so had to do something about
> 
> Here is what my install looks like


Mines in the living room also and stock i can drown out the tv. Aio on gpu ftw


----------



## v3n0m90

Wasn't screw lengths one of the problems when these first came out? The way mine is going together, the screws just come to the edge of the bracket. There is no room at all to even thread the thumb screws on.

I have up on it until I can get some different screws later today. If I can even find any that are that size.


----------



## Toltuff

When I was putting the bracket on mine I found the bolts to be short but long enough just to get the nuts on


----------



## Vendari

I had to file the standoffs of the bolts before i could attach my bracket. COuldn't wait for NZXT to send me the screws cause i doubt they'd ship screws to the Philippines.


----------



## v3n0m90

Well, this was what mine looked like before I found out I need new screws and decided to tear the whole thing apart to redo it.

I originally had an order in for 2 black ones but changed it to 2 white ones so I didn't have to wait until the end of April (Should have just waited), I decided to plasit-dip mine and I didn't really care for the way it came out. So, after spend and 1 and a half wraping those 2 pieces in di-noc after it was painted. I decided I am just going to sand the whole thing and actually paint it flat black to match my h440. If it wasn't for having to get longer screws, I probably would have just left everything alone.


----------



## cravinmild

whats that about idle hands ..... lol

I like it personally


----------



## absoluteloki89

Where can I get this in the US right now? Every place seems to be sold out.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteloki89*
> 
> Where can I get this in the US right now? Every place seems to be sold out.


If you live near a Microcenter, that seems to be about the only place that still has a few. You can check their store stock on the website, but you can only buy them in-store.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

wow i love that colour scheme..remimds me of a transformer paint job


----------



## SoloSolider

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439434/gpu-cool-the-universal-bracket

NZXTs is nice but for people like me with a non referance board card the link above is where it's at. For the same price as this bracket you get shims of different sizes too. His design is minimalistic but just as reliable.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

so guys with r9 290's with aio coolers. did you have to shim it at all? when I looked at my naked gpu it looks like it is flush with that outer ring of the gpu socket? will the baseplate of the cooler make enough contact?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

the part i shaded in yellow is the outer rim I was talking about. it seems to be the same height as the actual inner gpu.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

which aio are yu gna use?
put something thin like plastic wrap over the pump unit/cling wrap..to prevent scracthes..mount unit onto gpu and check if its making contact..if not..a shim is only way..just.make sure..as mentioned before by others too.---THERMAL PASTE ON BOTH SIDES OF SHIM..


----------



## Toltuff

Never used a shim on mine and it works treat. Temps are great


----------



## Toltuff

Yes the G10 can fit fine with no mods
Just dont over tighten it


----------



## richie_2010

check out over clockers and scan they may have some or look on ebay for a set.
ive noticed alot of people with the g10 have been complaining about either lack of stock or damage to their cards. because the screws are to small.


----------



## benjanini61

Reckon you could tell me what sinks you used? if any.

cheers


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjanini61*
> 
> Reckon you could tell me what sinks you used? if any.
> 
> cheers


http://www.candccentral.co.uk/enzotech-passive-mosfet-cooler-mos-c1.html on my vrms
http://www.candccentral.co.uk/enzotech-ram-cooler-mos-c10.html on rams

may want to get two packs of the latter and use some on a couple of other chips


----------



## Toltuff

Never used any on mine not had any issues


----------



## benjanini61

Thankyou both for your reply

Toltuff i take it your not OCing then?

richie_2010 what kind of temps do you get on VRM1 (the longest one) and are you overclocking? if so what clocks and mv, thanks!


----------



## richie_2010

i flashed my 7950 to non boost bios which gave a oc of 880 but the voltages are 1.094 core and 1.550 for ram
my vrms when using furmark went to near 50 after 5 mins and stopped and core at 43c with a h105 n my bracket.


----------



## Toltuff

Seen no need to overclock.... yet


----------



## benjanini61

OK there some great temps! Do both of those packs you listed come with thermal tape ?

And is one pack of the mosfet coolers you used on the VRM enough to cover the whole VRM of an r9 290. I measured the length and it is 75mm on my MSI 290 from the very bottom of vrm1 to the very top including the very small gaps in between each mosfet. That pack of 10 equates to 65mm worth of heatsink. Reckon ill be ok with just one pack?

I will also have to get two packs of the RAM coolers as the 290 has 16 VRAM chips. Which will leave me with 4 left over im going to use one on the VRM2 cluster of 3. Where else could i make use of the last 3?

I guess i could cut one down the middle if VRM1 has a little bit of it naked.

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/ebb34941_AMD-Radeon-R9-290-4GB-GDDR5-PCB_15750sss.jpeg

I also just ordered a 4-pin mini gpu fan to 4 pin pwm fan adapter so i can set the fan speeds for the kraken G10 fan.


----------



## richie_2010

they do come with pads. i would order two packs of each, you ahve some for spare and put all the small ones on the vrms and the bigger on the 16 rams and then on the chip near the vrms and any others you want


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> which aio are yu gna use?
> put something thin like plastic wrap over the pump unit/cling wrap..to prevent scracthes..mount unit onto gpu and check if its making contact..if not..a shim is only way..just.make sure..as mentioned before by others too.---THERMAL PASTE ON BOTH SIDES OF SHIM..


Corsair h55


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjanini61*
> 
> Hey all, ive joined this thread for some bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i recently received the g10 bracket along with a Corsair h75. Unfortunately in less than 3 days of use the G10 broke my r90 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracket had to be on fairly tight to make contact and it was warping the board slightly, i thought this would be ok but it actually started slowly pushing the GPU chip away from the board and i can now see the pins in between the board and the chip.
> The card is now fu**** and when i turn on the PC i get crazy movement on the display with different colours.
> 
> Im not blaming the G10 but can the r9 290 fit this card without any modding or shim being added?
> 
> Ive ordered a new R9 290 and this time i want to do it properly, i also need some help ordering some heatsinks for the VRAM and VRMs. I live in the UK so i would like to use a UK site, and i want to aim for 1200/1500 clocks if possible.
> 
> If anyone can recommend some from a Uk site that would be great.
> 
> Specialtech has alot of items out of stock.


sad to hear about your card. Hopefully your new one will OC like a champ to help ease the pain.

This is a reason owners should start a club thread for this product. OP will have valuable information for installation, helpful hints, problem solving and additional helpful information which can be updated. Food for thought







and im sure you could see a lot less broken cards in the future


----------



## benjanini61

Thankyou, it was painful to see it go









I agree completely with what you have said, i literally went off the instructions that came with the G10 as i couldnt real[ly find that much on it. Only after i broke the GPU did i delve further and found some very useful threads. I feel alot more confident this second time around.

I just got a great tip for cooling the VRM1 from another thread. It involves the Gelid Enhancement Kit REV2 and the cable tie method. Even though its held by cable ties it is better off than the REV1 because for that to fit there is drilling, sanding and cutting required.

Some washers came with my G10 but the manual did not mention them at all, any ideas?


----------



## cravinmild

Not sure as i do t own the product. I would say if they are plastic/rubber they could be to
prevent shorts but i use rubber washers to simulate the effect of stock spring loaded screws and reduce vibrations.


----------



## benjanini61

Im really confused, ive attempted to mount the G10 and H75 on my fried GPU to practise. But it seems impossible to fit in on (without any gaps between the water block and the GPU core) without bending/warping the board near the PCIe connector, which is what broke my current 290.

Also the bolts that go through the G10 bracket and hold everything in place came with nuts instead of those thick washers ive seen. This would create more tension that rubber right?

It does come with other washer but they are black and very thin, and are not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## King PWNinater

The H75 and H105 need the larger screws to fit properly on the GPU. You're not the only one here who broke their VGA because of short screws and an H75/H105.


----------



## benjanini61

Oh great and where can i get those? How is NZXT getting away with that?

It is said to be compatible on their site

Maybe it will just be easier to send the h75 back to amazon an buy another cooler


----------



## benjanini61

Are you sure the H75 isnt compatible straight out of the box??

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445970/legitreviews-nzxt-announces-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-kit/620


----------



## Vendari

NZXT was supposed to send longer screws irc. But I couldn't wait so I filed the little square standoffs on the screws to get it to fit. XD


----------



## v3n0m90

Corsair h55 also needs longer screws.


----------



## v3n0m90

We should start a list of all coolers that need longer screws. Just so people know and don't have to find out the hard way like most of us.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

im not a g10 owner..would like to be..but glad im not yet..seems nzxt is neglecting the flaws in this design.its suppose to be a universal unit..but its not..its suppose to have the correct included extras..but it doesn't..why buy this..and then still need to buy xtra bolts an such

nice builds guys


----------



## benjanini61

I take it NZXT arent going to replace my 290 that the G10 broke??

So can you guys tell me which ones do work without any additions?

I only have spaces for a 120mm cooler.

If it would just be easier to mod the bolts i have to work for the H75 please let me know how.


----------



## richie_2010

just pick up some longer m2/m3 bolts and nuts. the m2 are 2mm dia threads and m3 are 3mm
if not check out my thread.


----------



## benjanini61

Apparently NZXT can send the loner screw set, shall i contact them. It actually states on the product page that some AMD 290s may find the screws to be too short.

Rather than it being the coolers that are the problem.


----------



## Vendari

I wish I had pictures of how i shaved down the stand-off things on my screws. I used a RTX tool and it was relatively painless. You can take your time with a file but that'll take a while. I took off all but the last 3-4mm if i remember correctly. That's IF you cant find replacement bolts. Go around you local hardware stores and bring one of the bolts with you as a sample for them to match. It doesn't really matter if the whole bolt is threaded, just make sure you don't screw the thumb-bolts down too hard or you'll crack your GPU's die.


----------



## benjanini61

No worries man, im gunna get the longer screw set from NZXT, knowing me i would have shaved them wrong and broke them aswell D:


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

i called them and they are sending me a set of longer screws. they should also be sending longer screws with the new batch of g10


----------



## benjanini61

What number did u use i could only send a ticket


----------



## v3n0m90

They usually get back to you pretty quick if you send a ticket in. Usually...

They actually got back to me within a few hours.


----------



## benjanini61

Ok cool ill wait, i guess it was the weekend while i sent it.


----------



## v3n0m90

Only time I've ever had a problem with getting in contact with them was when it tool 2 weeks to straighten out my g10 order. Other than that they have been pretty good.


----------



## nwkrep82

For those that are curious about using a waterblock backplate, here's what I've done...a few teaser shots.

Heatkiller backplate installed:



Changed fan to a NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-P 92mm Ultra Quiet PWM fan:





More (higher quality) pics soon to come...


----------



## benjanini61

Ok so NZXT have not yet got back to me. New 290 has arrived and i want to put it under water.
Anyone have a UK number for NZXT?


----------



## Shine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> For those that are curious about using a waterblock backplate, here's what I've done...a few teaser shots.
> 
> Heatkiller backplate installed:
> 
> 
> 
> More (higher quality) pics soon to come...


Looks nice ... did you have to dig new holes in the back plate, or enlarge existing one to fit the G10 square plate ?


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shine6*
> 
> Looks nice ... did you have to dig new holes in the back plate, or enlarge existing one to fit the G10 square plate ?


Thanks!

I used the existing holes on the HeatKiller backplate. I also used the same G10 mounting hardware minus it's backplate. Due to the design of the Heatkiller, no padding is necessary, but I did have to make the 4 holes on the HeatKiller slightly bigger for the base of the G10 screws to pass through. I also used the mounting hardware that came with the HeatKiller backplate. I just had to add washers where the nuts screw on the top of the pcb.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

nice were did you get that from?did you use any thermal pads on the back to aid in cooling:thumb:


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> nice were did you get that from?did you use any thermal pads on the back to aid in cooling:thumb:


I purchased the backplate from FrozenCpu.

I did not add any thermal pads at this time. I will , however , do so in the coming week.


----------



## koniu777

Kraken g10 is back in Stock at Newegg, just picked mine up

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Kraken g10 is back in Stock at Newegg, just picked mine up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


damit...Im still waiting for my preorder to be approved through nzxt.


----------



## King PWNinater

I just bought a Red Kraken G10 for my future R9 290. I am so exited. Yay.....


----------



## twerk

Locking this thread.

The product was released a long time ago and is no longer newsworthy. There have been a few requests for a club to be made, maybe someone could be so kind as to create an NZXT Kraken club? You can continue the discussion there.


----------

